#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-07
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 116 building (started: 20140707 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 116 DONE (finished: 20140707 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/116.changes ===
<mvo> good morning
<Mirv> so is choo choo now obsolete basically because of the queuebot?
<Mirv> hmm I guess trainguards get only pinged for new lines on choo-choo
<Mirv> oh, no that was also there above, I should just add a hilight for "Landings"
<Mirv> and, good morning to mvo too
<mvo> hey Mirv, good morning :)
<Saviq> cihelp, hey, a lot of the jobs that are failed in http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/ were due to them getting stuck, e.g. http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/1869/console this one just looped, while others were stuck in "recording test results"
<Saviq> this one is looping now: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/1889/consoleFull
<Saviq> this mako is stuck in flashing, too: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/computer/mako-04cbcc545f5328a5/?
<ogra_> we seem to have a lot of non-running smoketests too on mako
<ogra_> s/have/have had/
<psivaa> ogra_: the tests on mako are running now. unlock unity issue: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7759153/
<ogra_> yeah, smelled like it
<ogra_> thanks for confirming
 * ogra_ goes afk to make coffee
<sil2100> ogra_, davmor2, psivaa: be right there
<davmor2> popey: where are you?
<sil2100> Now time to look for my charger...
<mvo> sil2100: good luck
<Mirv> I'll remove the Qt 5.3.1 line for now. If I have time do some test builds, I'll do them outside of the silo system.
<alan_g> cihelp: something is wrong with http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-autolanding/ -  it is running the identical job repeatedly (858 is the same as 857, ..., 847, 846 and 843)
<psivaa> Saviq: alan_g: will take a look at them in a little bit
<vila> alan_g, psivaa: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-land/23670/console some branch setup is borken
<alan_g> vila: psivaa - I tried to reproduce (branched the target, merged the proposed) but don't see a problem. Any suggestions?
<vila> alan_g: doing the same for the MP branch and  merging the target itself to catch up
<vila> alan_g: that "ghost" is probably caused by some weird shuffling at some point in the MP branch history
<psivaa> alan_g: looks like your new merging helped
<psivaa> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/generic-land/23672/console
<alan_g> psivaa: Good. (We could do with better failure information though.)
<seb128> fginther, reasking here, since there are more CI people on this channel
<seb128> fginther, hey, do you know why jenkins/CI doesn't run on https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1297418-apply-new-designs-to-background-panel/+merge/223571 ?
<seb128> seems like ~jonas-drange needs to be added to some jenkins-authorized-list?
<seb128> cihelp ^
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: i do not have upload rights to the silo16, but I need to push there the synced -gles package for the UITK.
<sil2100> Mirv: ^ can you help out pushing that to silo 16?
<sil2100> bzoltan: if you give us the source package, someone from our team will push it to the PPA
<psivaa> Saviq: those jobs should now be un-stuck
<bzoltan> sil2100: what if I push that source to somewhere where you guys can copy
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: here is the package -> https://launchpad.net/~bzoltan/+archive/qt5/+sourcepub/4278773/+listing-archive-extra
<bzoltan> Since the -gles is a mandatory add-on since last week I think it would be easier if i could upload that source to the build silo. Otherwise the whole idea that I make that sync is rather pointless.
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: ogra_: the messaging app tests failed again on the second run: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/116:20140707:20140625/8902/messaging_app/
<brendand> psivaa, i couldn't reproduce them locally though
<sil2100> bzoltan: ok, makes sense
<sil2100> psivaa: hmmm
<sil2100> Ok everyone, I have to jump out to the tax office and then for lunch, so be back soon
<Mirv> bzoltan: uploading
<bzoltan> Mirv: danke
<psivaa> brendand: so, i reran again with a fresh flashing on a different device and the failures still there
<psivaa> brendand: so basically the failures observed in 3 different devices.
<psivaa> brendand: not sure what more i could do
<brendand> psivaa, i'll try again
<bzoltan> ogra_: thanks for the lengthy mail... I start to fix the SDK tools
<ogra_> bzoltan, awesome ... note that we need to land everything together though :)
<bzoltan> ogra_: I know. It is nothing new for me. With the UITK we sync with 3-4 apps before each landing.
<ogra_> :)
<brendand> psivaa, same failures in all cases, or varyinf?
<brendand> s/varyinf/varying/
<psivaa> brendand: most of them are same, one or two appear to be flaky
<bzoltan> Mirv: could you please help with this? ERROR:root:ubuntu-ui-toolkit-gles was not in the initial list of components for that silo. You can't reconfigure the silo yourself. Please ask the landing team to reconfigure it for you.
<sil2100> bzoltan: you have to add it to the list of additional sources to land
<sil2100> bzoltan: we might need to reconfigure it for you
 * sil2100 takes a look
<bzoltan> sil2100: I added it in the sheet
<sil2100> bzoltan: reconfiguring then!
<bzoltan> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> bzoltan: should be ok now - could you try?
<sil2100> bzoltan: did you have that package copied already? Or do you need assistance?
<sil2100> Mirv: did you have any precautions on publishing silo 11? Or you just didn't move it and I can do that normally?
<Mirv> sil2100: I was just slightly cautious in running to publish anything on my first day :)
<Mirv> it looked good, though
<Mirv> sil2100: plus I didn't know the history of locked components so I thought you knew better if it was now really good to go (like it probably is)
<sil2100> Mirv: no worries ;)
<sil2100> I'll publish it, just wanted to know if there were any precautions
* sil2100 changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: mvo, sil2100 | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<mandel> sil2100, morning! any idea why would jenkins complain about https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/unity-scope-click/udm-rebuild/+merge/225487 generating and empty changelog when the changelog was edited?
<sil2100> mandel: let me take a look
<mandel> sil2100, thx
<ogra_> must be the "if $last_commiter = "manuel.delapena@*"; then Fail; fi" code in the CI train :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> mandel: hmmm, I see something strange here happening even
<sil2100> mandel: since when looking at your merge, I see the generated diff mentioning 0.1+14.10.20140625-0ubuntu1 as the previous version, where lp:unity-scope-click has 0.1+14.10.20140704-0ubuntu1 as the final one
<sil2100> Too bad we don't have the sync with the backend anymore
<sil2100> hm, or maybe we do?
<mandel> sil2100, you think is due to the version?? that can be change easily
<sil2100> Not sure, need to check what the heck the backend is doing, as it should not be a problem for CI Train
<mandel> sil2100, well, I'm going to merge with trunk and give it a go
<sil2100> The backend looks really strange as well actually
<sil2100> mandel: yeah, it's just a first-guess, but let's try
<sil2100> mandel: could you give me a sign once you rebase on trunk and retry?
<mandel> sil2100, is in the process
<Mirv> sil2100: I've a problem reconfiguring the qtdeclarative silo: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/913/console - does that make any sense?
<sil2100> Mirv: looking!
<sil2100> ogra_: in the meantime, can you +1 this? Just a symbol added: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-011-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_dbus-cpp_3.1.0+14.10.20140701-0ubuntu1.diff
<sil2100> (it's in main so I need to ask core-devs)
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks. I wonder if it's trying to split an empty string or something, and this is the first time a silo with only "other sources" is being reconfigured..
<sil2100> Mirv: which line is it from in the spreadsheet?
<sil2100> 24?
<sil2100> Mirv: I'll try to reconfigure now
<Mirv> sil2100: 24 yes
<ogra_> sil2100, looks fine, ACK ...
<sil2100> AH!
<sil2100> Mirv: hah, see the problem now ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: look at where you added the comment ;)
<sil2100> Mirv: you added the comment to the MP list field!
<Mirv> sil2100: oh no!!! :)
<Mirv> silly silly me
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks, sometimes it requires another pair of eyes..
<Mirv> sil2100: yep, worked
<sil2100> No problem, 'typos' like these happen!
<sil2100> ogra_: thanks!
<sil2100> mvo: ok, so we need to poke the upstream developer about this one, maybe these are only some leftovers in the configuration
<sil2100> mandel: it seems we'll have to rebuild packages in silo 11... I see that the packages there are out-of-date
<mandel> sil2100, yep, doing it
<sil2100> mandel: thanks!
<sil2100> mandel: what about silo 12? Does it work now, or still the same problem?
<mandel> sil2100, waiting for it to give an error :)
 * sil2100 crosses his fingers
<sil2100> ;)
<bzoltan> Mirv: sil2100: The UITK in the silo16 is good to land in my opinion. We have narrowed down the problems -> https://code.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_0307/+merge/225476/comments/543146 popey has promised to push an update of the terminal, short, clock to the store and the address-book fix is in the staging branch -> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/address-book-app/staging/revision/207 the last standing UITK 
<bzoltan> renato__:  do you have a plan to merge the address-book staging to the trunk today?
<renato__> bzoltan, I will try
<bzoltan> renato__: cool, thanks. We have a huge landing of the UITK and I would love to get it done today.
<renato__> nice
<sil2100> bzoltan: looks nice, I'm a bit worried about the failures that could not have been reproduced, but I guess there's risk like that always
<sil2100> bzoltan: once the address-book-app fix is staged for release in a silo I think we should be fine on releasing UITK
<bzoltan> sil2100:  those failures are gone too.
<bzoltan> sil2100: one glitch was that the UITK theme package was not pulled by the UITK package and that messed up all the headers in many apps. Now it is all fine
 * sil2100 jumps out to do some lunch
<bfiller> sil2100: need a silo for line 26 when you get a chance
<brendand> sil2100, the webbrowser issue is fixed!
<brendand> \o/
<sil2100> brendand: HOLY SHIT
<sil2100> brendand: how?!
<sil2100> WHERE?! :D
<brendand> THERE!
<brendand> as dumb as  unitialized variables, that's it...
<sil2100> charles: hey! Are you upstream for indicator-location by any chance?
<charles> sil2100, yep
<sil2100> charles: since some images we see this LP: #1338610
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1338610 in Indicator Location "indicator-location crashing during default, sdk and click_image_tests tests on smoketesting" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338610
<charles> !
<sil2100> charles: the crash files *might* be corrupted, but who knows... anyway, a strange thing
<sil2100> charles: doesn't seem to be affecting anything, but seems a bit odd that it's crashing at such a place ;)
<charles> indicator-location is one of the simplest pieces of code. I'm amazed there's a crasher in there
<charles> ie, it's just a couple of toggle menuitems and literally that's it
<sil2100> Maybe the cause is somewhere else and it's just generally causing the 'first thing' to crash - but we've seen it reproducible since 113
<charles> sil2100, thanks. by any chance do those .crash reports get retraced by the system somewhere? or should I run apport-retrace on them?
<sil2100> charles: sadly these need to be retraced manually... thanks for looking into it!
<charles> no worries
<davmor2> sil2100: in a recent email you said that there are customizable alarms how do you mean? are you talking alarm tone is so how do you change it?
<sil2100> davmor2: it was for this to work: https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-datetime/+bug/1318997
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1318997 in Ubuntu Clock App reboot "Provide a way to change alarm sound" [High,In progress]
<davmor2> sil2100: ah right so there is a way you can as long as you know how to hack the api via the terminal :D
<sil2100> That's the Ubuntu way!
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah we're not on the desktop now you know :P
<bzoltan1> bfiller:  the AP tests of the address-book app from the silo5 are all OK
<sil2100> Bah ;)
<bfiller> bzoltan1: great, you can mark it tested then
<bfiller> thank you
<bzoltan1> bfiller: thank you and to renato__ :)
<bzoltan1> sil2100: Mirv: asac: the new UITK from the silo16 is good to go. It has debian/control change so it will require an extra step to land.
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> ogra_: could we maybe kick a new image before releasing silo 16 (UITK)?
<ogra_> sil2100, sure, right after my current meeting
<sil2100> ogra_: let's do it after/right-before our meeting
 * bzoltan1 hugs ogra_
<ogra_> sil2100, right, that is when my current meeting ends ;)
<sil2100> bzoltan1: so expect UITK in tomorrow's image
<bzoltan1> sil2100: ogra_: remember that we need there the new address-book from the silo5 and the new terminal, clock, shorts apps from the store.
<sil2100> Thanks for working hard on making it as safe as possible
<bzoltan1> popey: have you pushed the new apps?
<popey> bzoltan1: not yet
<popey> wont be till a bit later this evening
<Chipaca> ogra_: hi :Ð
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 117 building (started: 20140707 15:45) ===
<sil2100> brendand: so wait... did the fix for webbrowser land already? ;) WIll we have it in image 117?
<brendand> sil2100, nooo
<sil2100> :<
<brendand> sil2100, still waiting for a review from ricmm
<davmor2> sil2100: was anything fixed in 117? :D
<ogra_> davmor2, he wanted to have a stop-gap before landing UITK and friends
<sil2100> davmor2: no ;p But it wasn't supposed to be a bugfixing image! THe bugfixing image is next week ;) TOday was feature image!
<sil2100> j/k, actually there wasn't many features today even
<ogra_> Chipaca, i'll get to it, promised ...
<ogra_> (damn i'm not making myself look good ...)
<davmor2> sil2100: fair enough, I'm off next week so I care not for bug fixing :P
<sil2100> Yeah, and this will actually fix that single UITK failure we're having as a blocker
<sil2100> pff ;)
<ogra_> davmor2, who approved that !!!!!
<bzoltan1> popey:  OK, thanks. It will be important by the next image validation
<davmor2> ogra_: My Boss.  It's battery re-charging ready for the Sleepless nights of testing to get to rtm
<ogra_> insane
<sil2100> robru: hi!
<robru> sil2100, heya
<sil2100> robru: meeting!
<sil2100> plars: will you pop up at the meeting?
<plars> sil2100: I have a previous call that is running over, will be there shortly
<plars> sil2100: was message_app new failures discussed this morning already?
<sil2100> plars: yeah, I mean we looked at those and brendand was trying to reproduce but with no luck
<plars> sil2100: odd, I see flo had almost the same number of failures on it
<brendand> sil2100, there's a strong possibility it's also rotation related
<popey> bzoltan: understood.
<xnox> chihelp: is it just me, or http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-sbuild/lastBuild is down?
<xnox> is that the right URL for private jenkins that is running ADT tests?
<cjwatson> works for me
<cjwatson> you'll need an appropriate VPN of course
<cjwatson> xnox: incidentally the latest failure was clearly transient so I mashed retry on ti
<cjwatson> *it
<xnox> cjwatson: i used to have appropriate VPN.
<xnox> cjwatson: yeap, i wanted to retry - saw the transient error on the public instance.
 * xnox goes to check my vpn setup.
<xnox> resolvconf went mad, now *.ubuntu-ci urls work again.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 117 DONE (finished: 20140707 17:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/117.changes ===
<ogra_> popey, ugh ... the debugging tools add 22MB to the tarball ... i think we need to cut that back a bit again
<popey> oof
<ogra_> i suspect thts libc6-dbg which is being pulled in by valgrind ... and iirc cjwatson warned that might be big ...
<rsalveti> wtf
<rsalveti> yeah
<rsalveti> do we want valgrind by default?
<rsalveti> from that list I'd just add strace, but still
 * ogra_ unseeds valgrind ... i guess the reast can stay til RTM cleanup
<sil2100> o/
<rsalveti> who asked to add such tools by default?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: may i ask you for a quick check on the UITK package in the silo16. We have changed the debian/control file and so it needs an extra eye.
<popey> me
<ogra_> rsalveti, we discussed it in the landing meeting last week
<popey> i dont mind losing valgrind
<ogra_> rsalveti, its only temporary to make debugging a bit easier
<rsalveti> cool, great then
<ogra_> nothing we want to keep for RTM
<rsalveti> brb
<kdub_> I've gotten this failure 2x now... https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-team-mir-development-branch-utopic-amd64-ci/599/console
<kdub_> is there something I have to do to correct? the failure looks like some sort of timeout error
<robru> kdub_, not sure, did you read `bzr help criss-cross`?
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
<kdub_> robru, the other mir jobs didn't have a problem with the merging https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/mir/mcla-registrar-cleanup/+merge/224939
<kdub_> maybe I'll merge devel again and see
<robru> kdub_, they also didn't have a timeout ;-)
<robru> fginther, hey can you take a look at this? ^^ not sure why this job is failing
<fginther> robru, looking
<kdub_> thanks robru & fginther
<robru> kdub_, my guess would be to discard your branch, start over with a fresh branch of devel, apply your changes in a single commit, and submit that instead. but let's wait for fginther's input before acting on that...
<fginther> kdub_, robru, I understand the criss-cross message and why it happens, I don't understand the timeouts (makes me suspect that bzr is trying to access an alternative source that is firewall blocked).
<robru> fginther, the way I was reading it, i thought the criss-cross was an error condition that caused the merge not to complete which caused something else to time out waiting for it. is that not the case?
<kdub_> criss-cross merges can succeed
<fginther> robru, it worked when I did it locally on my desktop
<kdub_> maybe I'll merge in the target branch again and then see if works on the third try
<robru> hmmm
<kdub_> well, we'll see if that works.. let you know in 4 hours
<robru> kdub_, k, sorry i didn't know more
<kdub_> robru, np, thanks for the help (fginther too)
<cjwatson> bzoltan: seems ok
<bzoltan> cjwatson: Thanks
<bfiller> robru: silo 5 will need to be released after the ui-toolkit lands or the address-book AP tests will fail
<bfiller> robru: bzoltan did the testing on that
<robru> bfiller, ok, uitk is in proposed, waiting for it to land before I release anything else.
<robru> bfiller, you got silo1 btw
<plars> sergiusens: how far off is a --password option for udf?
<plars> ogra_: sergiusens: and just out of curiosity, can we expect any problems with phablet-config once the developer-mode, and adb as phablet user is enabled?
<elopio> ping robru. I need help from ci to get a keyring withoug a password on the jenkins machines.
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1338714
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1338714 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "On desktop, we need a password-less keyring for autopilot tests" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elopio> can you put it on the CI roadmap for: as soon as possible :)
<robru> fginther, ^^ you know anything about this?
<fginther> elopio, can you provide an example of the keyring file to use and it's path?
<elopio> fginther: let me see... I'll start a vm.
<elopio> dobey: any chance you have the puppet code at hand?
<fginther> elopio, it may be possible to put it in place when the test bed starts up and it just works
<dobey> elopio: i don't
<dobey> i think the location is ~/.local/share/keyrings/default.keyring
<dobey> it might be login.keyring there isntead
<dobey> not sure at this point
<dobey> you can just open seahorse on your laptop or workstation and create a new keyring named "foo" or whatever, with no password, then copy that file to the right place in the vm/config
<dobey> fginther: is puppet being used with jenkins to set up these instances?
<sergiusens> plars: I expect problems with anything out of phablet-tools that calls adb directly; ogra_ should take care of everything else
<brendand> ogra_, do you want to try my patched version of qtubuntu-sensors and see if it fixes those rotation issues you saw with web apps?
<brendand> ogra_, this is the branch : lp:~brendan-donegan/qtubuntu-sensors/bug1337284
<brendand> robru, can i get a silo for an unmerged branch?
<fginther> dobey, no, lp:otto is used which essentially creates an lxc from a desktop ISO with the ability to override files in the image
<dobey> ah ok
<fginther> dobey, I'm not quite sure how it would handle a keyring file under ~/
<dobey> fginther: well, what user is the autologin happening for?
<fginther> dobey, ubuntu
<dobey> should be fine as long as it has the right filename in the right location, and it's done before the login happens. it doesn't need to be replaced every time the test runs i don't think. just needs to be placed there when the lxc is created
<robru> brendand, I'm not sure what you mean. silos cannot be assigned for *merged* branches. but I still need an MP for it
<dobey> or the other option is to just not use the keyring backend for online-accounts
<dobey> fginther, elopio: so just making sure "signon-keyring-extension" is not installed, should give you a working test without all the keyring unlock and creation hassle
<fginther> dobey, I *think* that's compatible with what otto is doing, but there's some risk that I'm missing something in my understanding of how otto works
<robru> brendand, I mean, like, by definition all of the silos I assign are for unmerged branches.
<fginther> dobey, elopio, how would this test be constructed using autopkgtest?
<robru> brendand, so just put your request in the spreadsheet and I'll assign it like I do for all other silos.
<dobey> fginther: oh, hmm. i am not sure it could be run as a dep8 test without isolating it away from needing to creat an online account
<fginther> dobey, elopio, I believe dep-8 allows specification that a test 'breaks-testbed', that might provide a mechanism for either removing packages or copying in a default keyring file
<fginther> might provide a solution
<dobey> that might work if we can guarantee it will only ever be runnable inside a chroot/vm, and not on a user's live system
<dobey> i don't recall if dep8 provides that guarantee though
<elopio> fginther: I'm not sure, but the online_accounts_ui have the autopkgtests and they have been running.
<fginther> dobey, I'm no expert myself. I don't know if that's sufficient to keep a user from doing something bad
<elopio> the control file doesn't show anything weird:
<elopio> Depends: @, autopilot-desktop (>= 1.5.0+14.10.20140526), python3-evdev, dbus-x11, xvfb
<elopio> Restrictions: allow-stderr
<elopio> it just doesn't start lightdm or unity, I suppose
<dobey> elopio: i don't think online accounts tests are actually creating accounts, are they?
<fginther> hmmm
<elopio> dobey: they are creating a fake login account.
<dobey> elopio: for one, i think all the online accounts plug-ins are in a separate source package
<dobey> elopio: a simple password account?
<elopio> dobey: yes.
<elopio> dobey, fginther: ok, confirmed it works
<elopio> the path is ~/.local/share/keyrings
<elopio> let me upload the files needed.
<elopio> fginther: I attached the files to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ci-services-itself/+bug/1338714
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1338714 in Online Accounts setup for Ubuntu Touch "On desktop, we need a password-less keyring for autopilot tests" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<elopio> dobey: looks right?
<dobey> elopio: that should work yes. my main concern is that we don't make it easy for developers to break their systems by running these tests on them
<elopio> dobey: yes, this shouldn't be on the branch.
<elopio> on the branch, if the dev has the keyring unlocked, it will just pass.
<elopio> if it is locked, it will get stuck for like 30 seconds, giving change for the dev to unlock it.
<elopio> if nobody is looking, it will just fail.
<brendand> robru, where's the spreadsheet?
<elopio> dobey: we are also trying to patch the home during the test run. So at that point, we might put an empty keyring on the test home.
<elopio> but for now, that's causing the phone to die in many weird ways.
<dobey> elopio: it would be nice if a custom signond instance could be spawned with a specific backend to be used, and a custom directory path to write to, for testing
<elopio> dobey: how can we tell online accounts to use the custom signond ?
<elopio> it will just use the one running?
<dobey> elopio: we'd spawn a private dbus-daemon for the session bus, and run things under that
<elopio> dobey: sounds good, but I need to research more things for that. First, get this running. Then, export the temp home, and then private bus and daemon.
<tedg> robru, Can you please reconfigure silo 4?
<dobey> elopio: sure. was just saying "it would be nice if…" ;)
<elopio> dobey: we have many many problems because the test environment is not properly isolated. So it's more than "nice to have".
<dobey> elopio: oh. i know all too well about problems with tests due to poor isolation :(
<dobey> also, "dead"lines
<dobey> i think i'll just start wearing a dia de las muertos costume on freeze days
<robru> brendand, oops, sorry: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc&usp=sharing
<robru> tedg, done
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: The spreadsheet is extremely slow, http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows the statuses before the spreadsheet does.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<elopio> dobey: jajaja. Lets stop calling them freeze days, lets just call them days.
<tedg> robru, Thanks
<robru> tedg, you're welcome
<brendand> robru, can you check the bottom of the sheet and make sure i haven't missed anything/put anything stupid in?
<brendand> robru, first time i've done this
<robru> brendand, no worries
<robru> brendand, looks good, just set "ready:yes" (cell I29 to 'Yes')
<rsalveti> robru: hey, can I get a silo for line 30?
<robru> brendand, do you know how to build your silo?
<robru> bzoltan, so uitk got stuck in proposed, no idea what the failure is here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/Utopic/view/AutoPkgTest/job/utopic-adt-ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/lastBuild/?
<brendand> robru, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-1-build/build?delay=0sec
<brendand> robru, what do i need to fill in there?
<robru> brendand, nothing for the first build. those options are only to resolve problems that may come up later. first build is always with a blank form
<robru> bfiller, please fill in your landing description in A31
<bfiller> robru: doing that now
<robru> also we're out of silos
<robru> sorry
<bfiller> np
<brendand> robru, won't i definitely need 'allow_unapproved'?
<robru> brendand, is your merge unapproved? ;-)
<brendand> robru, yes
<robru> brendand, then I suppose you'll need that. but typically your merge should just be approved.
<brendand> robru, sergiusens asked me to do this - easier to test this way i guess?
<robru> brendand, yeah, silos are pretty handy for testing.
<robru> brendand, the merge step is a manual one, approving the MP won't make it automatically land
<brendand> robru, i think i started one, but didn't seem to get a confirmation?
<robru> brendand, if you're still lookinga at the form then it didn't submit.
<robru> brendand, the first time you click build, it redirects you to SSO login, which redirects you back to the form, and does not start the build.
<brendand> robru, i'm missing a permission? Job/build
<robru> ugh
<brendand> robru, i'll need to pick this up tomorrow. unless you kick off the build for me?
<robru> brendand, yeah ok. I need to figure out what team to put you in for that permissions
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-08
<robru> bfiller, just tried assigning your latest silo but one of the URLs is a branch instead of a merge.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 118 building (started: 20140708 02:05) ===
<bzoltan> robru: hello
<robru> bzoltan, hiya
<bzoltan> robru: What can I do to push the UITK out from the proposed pocket?
<robru> bzoltan, did you get my email? I filed a bug with the pastebin of the failing test that's blocking it
<bzoltan> robru:  I check my mails
<bzoltan> robru: I have run the AP tests for the online_accounts -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7763215/
<robru> bzoltan, uhhh, I dunno.
<robru> bzoltan, maybe it just needs to be re-run then?
<robru> let's see if I have permission to do that...
<bzoltan> robru:  most of the times when I see an AP failure a reboot and a re-run helps
<bzoltan> robru: and also make sure that he /home/phablet/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit is empty, so the release candidate UITK tests from the -autopilot package are used and not the /home/phablet/autopilot UITK tests what are from the actual release.
<robru> bzoltan, I wasn't running this locally, that pastebin is from the proposed-migration jenkins thing.
<robru> yummmy, apparently I have the power to restart those jobs...
<bzoltan> robru: I know that. I just wonderif that test environment is properly set up.
<bzoltan> robru:  use the force :)
<robru> bzoltan, no idea what the setup looks like. however the test is marked as 'regression' so it used to pass last time uitk did a release.
<bzoltan> robru: let's see what the re-run does... failing tests in my experience are rarely the sign of regression but flaky tests, misconfigured  test environment or simple broken device what needs a reboot.
<robru> bzoltan, nope, same failure. no idea who we should escalate this to, either
<bzoltan> robru: to me, apparently ... we have to wait for t1mp
<robru> bzoltan, alright, sorry, did all I could.
<bzoltan> robru: Is there any other failure, or is that the only one?
<robru> bzoltan, yeah just the one failure
<bzoltan> robru:  I would land the UITK with that
<robru> bzoltan, it's not up to me, though ;-) I already clicked publish, it's stuck in proposed. if you want to push it through you'll have to appeal to an archive admin like infinity or cjwatson
<bzoltan> robru:  I will ping both infinity and cjwatson ... I know it is not up to you. I just think that this UITK is  a super big one to land and it does not make much sense to block it by a test what fails on the CI but does not fail when I run locally
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 118 DONE (finished: 20140708 03:40) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/118.changes ===
<Mirv> "Object not found with name 'QQuickView'", mmkay. probably some sort of test environment issue?
<Mirv> but different on i386
<bzoltan> Mirv: robru: I have reflashed my device with image 118 and re-run the online_accounts_ui tests. All OK
<bzoltan> cjwatson: infinity: Mirv: robru: I would definitely call this case an exception. I can not reproduce the failure and this failure did not show up in any of the 8 test rounds I have run in the last 5 days.
<veebers> robru: hey, I've had a silo for a couple of days now, but I've been held back by build issues etc. Should I release mine or is it ok to hold on to it. The build issues et. al will be resolved (my) tomorrow
<robru> veebers, I don't see any pressing need to free yours, but thanks for letting me know, notied
<robru> noted
<veebers> robru: sweet, cheers
<seb128> mandel, hey, what's the status of the u-d-m abi change silo?
<bzoltan1> Mirv: sil2100: I need your help with the UITK landing. There must be something wrong with the  CI test environment. I have logs from 8 run of the online_accounts_ui tests and they are all OK.
<sil2100> bzoltan1: hi! Just wanted to ping you about the failing autopkgtests ;)
<Mirv> bzoltan1: I don't know specifically what's different in autopkgtests test environment from eg image testing or lcoal testing
<bzoltan1> sil2100:  I am pinging people all around all morning :)
<sil2100> bzoltan1: I think we might need to bring in pitti, he'll probably know the most
<bzoltan1> Mirv:  Same here ... I think that failure is false and should be ignored or disabled.
<bzoltan1> sil2100: Mirv: I am just worried that this will delay the UITK landing... and I can not even do anything. Why not to release it and fix the environment later. If the header would be regressing it would cause test failures all over the apps... it does not.
<Mirv> we can't do any overrides either, that's why we need at least someone familiar with the autopkgtest infrastructure
<Mirv> one good test would be to try to run the same tests with the previous version of the UITK now
<Mirv> to see if something changed in the infrastructure/environment/other packages that causes this
<sil2100> bzoltan1: is the main problem in the autopkgtest starting already with "/dev/autopilot-uinput" cannot be opened for writing?
<sil2100> bzoltan1, Mirv: btw. I see this test started failing earlier already
<Mirv> thostr_: yay for GUI hotspot functionality! :)
<sil2100> So it is indeed unrelated
<thostr_> Mirv: can I get a silo for it?
<bzoltan1> sil2100: I have no idea what that "/dev/autopilot-uinput"  is whatit is used for
<Mirv> thostr_: yes, you have 003
<sil2100> bzoltan1, Mirv: or maybe not, hm, as the last failing run was 12 hours ago - I wonder when we published UITK to the proposed channel
<thostr_> Mirv: oh, and it will be disabled on n4 by default for now... as this triggers a driver issue meaning it doesn't work there fully yet
<Mirv> thostr_: ah, ok
<thostr_> Mirv: so we land it disabled, then we can at least easily test on bq device
<Mirv> sil2100: it was rerun in the morning
<sil2100> bzoltan1: actually I see this error during successful tests as well, so hm, unrelated
<sil2100> The main failure is the Header missing
<Mirv> sil2100: note that the error is different on amd64
<sil2100> Mirv: they look the same to me when comparing two logs
<sil2100> bzoltan1: so running those tests with your new UITK locally on a device results in no failures?
<Mirv> hey, where did the QQuickView thing go...
<Mirv> sil2100: oh, right, that was earlier run, now they are the same in the latest run. there have been several reruns
<seb128> thostr_, hum, are you doing a landing for settings? the mp you listed is not even approved, settings are in a silo and we have at least 3 landings to do then, would be nice to sync up on those
<Mirv> sil2100: in #85 for example it's QQuickView on amd64, not Header
<seb128> speaking of which
<seb128> mandel, if you don't free that u-d-m silo I'm going to do a landing and force you to rebuild u-s-s in your silo ;-)
<thostr_> seb128: this is for another testing round first
<Mirv> ah, it's annoying the conflicts detector only lists the first conflicting silo
<thostr_> seb128: or wait... which mp are you talkign about?
<sil2100> Mirv: you can use the bot to get more info ;)
<Mirv> thostr_: probably one of that in Finalizing transfer indicator
<sil2100> But yeah, I can change that today I guess!
<thostr_> Mirv: yeah, but that has been approved
<Mirv> thostr_: ok this one probably https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/ubuntu-system-settings/add-option-for-cell-and-wifi-id-reporting/+merge/225847
<Mirv> in add location detection via cell id to settings
<thostr_> Mirv: yes, let's wait with that one
<seb128> thostr_, I was speaking about l25
<seb128> thostr_, but it's ready "no", so no worry, I'm just giving you an headsup that we have some landing lined up for the next days
<seb128> thostr_, btw do you still have the flight mode one on your list?
<thostr_> seb128: yes, but still waiting for urfkill to be confirmed to be fixed
<seb128> k
<bzoltan> sil2100:  as you say. Those tests are OK when I run them on the device
<sil2100> bzoltan: then let's maybe indeed poke pitti, maybe he'll have any ideas
<sil2100> bzoltan: could you join #ubuntu-devel? I'll poke him there
<brendand> psivaa, do you think we need to be starting the builds a little earlier in order to get results in time for the meeting?
<brendand> psivaa, it seems we're not longer able to get a full run in the time available
<sil2100> Did it fail again?
<sil2100> Since there should be no reasons for the test results not finishing in time, besides some device hang-ups or something
<psivaa> sil2100: brendand: it wasn't the time constraint. but different types of failures in flashing, unlocking screen etc. holding up running a number of tests
<psivaa> sil2100: one such incident for today is 'I: Unlock failed, script output: 'initctl: unable to determine sessions', which we saw earlier too once or twice. keeping the affected device for further debugging
<sil2100> psivaa: ok
<cjwatson> bzoltan: I'm not comfortable overriding this when it's just a hypothesis that it's an environmental failure, sorry
<bzoltan> cjwatson: we got the problem
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~online-accounts/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/trunk/view/head:/tests/autopilot/online_accounts_ui/tests/test_online_accounts_ui.py#L72
<cjwatson> OK.  Still catching up on IRC from the several different channels this conversation is spread across
<bzoltan> The tests are run with QEMU what is actually  "Desktop"
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can I have a silo for line 28 ?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: one moment o/ :)
<psivaa> ogra_: sil2100: the logs are here: http://people.canonical.com/~psivaa/
<davmor2> ogra_: check with rsalveti about cron I'm sure it is part of his fix for alarms I'm sure I saw him talk about cron
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah, grepping through the changelogs it seems to be seeded since a while already
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah blame rsalveti
<ogra_> no, no ... way before the clock fixes
<rsalveti> I didn't add it for sure
<ogra_> right
<ogra_> we seem to have it since forever
<ogra_> i dont get why it wasnt on the image in malta when i looked for it
<davmor2> ogra_: one thing to knock off your whiteboard at least though right
<ogra_> davmor2, no, that only means i need to work faster to get the unwanted cron jobs diverted
<brendand> sil2100, we can land it - just need a lander
<davmor2> popey: do the honours please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calendar-app/+bug/1338956
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1338956 in Ubuntu Calendar App "Date/time changer hidden when textfields have focus" [Undecided,New]
<popey> done
<brendand> sil2100, who can publish silo's then?
<sil2100> brendand: o/
<sil2100> brendand: I can :)
<sil2100> brendand: is the silo tested?
<brendand> sil2100, yes - MR approved, etc, etc
<sil2100> brendand: has the testing plan been executed and no regressions seen? ;) If yes, then move to the silo sheet (sheet for silo 14) and set testing to 'Done'
<mandel> ogra_, adb is out, right?  how do I reboot in the bootloader?
<mandel> ogra_, or is that just for the shell etc?
<sil2100> brendand: ok, I guess you did test it properly, yes? Just need a double confirmation and I publish
<brendand> sil2100, i updated the sheet, ready to go!
<sil2100> o/
<brendand> sil2100, did you see all the testing finished - 99.5% :)
<sil2100> brendand: published :) Now we need to wait for it to move out of proposed
<ogra_> mandel, nothing landed yet
<mandel> ogra_, ah, ok
<ogra_> so nothing changed either ;)
<mandel> ogra_, I though it was there already :)
<ogra_> nope, i can only land it once we can actually change the password
<ogra_> and that is blocked by an adduser bug
<mandel> ogra_, one tiny little question, I keep forgetting how to resize the system so that I can develope in the phone, can you refresh it for me (or point me to a wiki) this time I'll take notes :)
<ogra_> (mentioned in my mail)
<mandel> ogra_, sorry, I must have missed that email
<ogra_> mandel, reboot into recovery and use resize2fs against the img file in /userdata
<mandel> ogra_, with adb shell ??
<ogra_> in recovery, yes
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: psivaa | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bzoltan> Mirv: I have the refactored the autopilot tests MR ready in the CI Train sheet
<bzoltan> Mirv: in line29 ^^
<Mirv> bzoltan: ok
<Mirv> bzoltan: building https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-014-1-build/102/console
<bzoltan> Mirv: thanks
<sil2100> hmmm
 * sil2100 feels tempted to build a new image with the sensor fix
<sil2100> ogra_: I know that will be a bit of a waste without UITK moving out of proposed yet, but don't you feel tempted as well to see test results without sensor madness? ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: could we maybe kick a new image like in ~1h? I'm saying 1 hour since I want the recently released stuff to land in the archive, so that we don't have any partial transitions
<mandel> sil2100, should I worry about silo 12?? or does it seem that everything is ok?
<ogra_> sil2100, done ...
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 119 building (started: 20140708 11:45) ===
<sil2100> mandel: let me see
<mandel> sil2100, thx
<sil2100> mandel: ah, sadly it will be blocked in proposed for some time
<mandel> sil2100, may I know why? (mainly for me to understand)
<sil2100> mandel: we had a test regression in ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, so all packages that force running these autopkgtests will now fail
<sil2100> mandel: (it's due to the UITK landing)
<sil2100> mandel: but bzoltan and others already have a fix pending for release
<sil2100> So all should be unblocked soon
<mandel> sil2100, ah, ok, but there is nothing for me to do, right? I just have to have patience, correct?
<mandel> I have plenty of it :)
<popey> will #119 have the sensors fix?
<cjwatson> sil2100: I'm working on running that test locally so that I can arrange for that test to be ignored earlier than the landing
<cjwatson> (Since apparently it's quicker to have me run tests on my laptop over slow ADSL than it is to land a test fix in the archive; don't ask me, I just work here)
<Laney> It's out of the question to try to upload that fix?
<cjwatson> I have no idea, all I get told is that that will delay UITK by another day
<cjwatson> Which sounds like hyperbole to me but whatever
<bzoltan> Mirv: I have added the silo14 to my device and run the  `phablet-test-run online_accounts_ui` it got 4 OK results very quickly
<sil2100> bzoltan: o/
<sil2100> cjwatson: well, it seems we'll be landing the fix now I guess
<oSoMoN> sil2100, can we publish silo 18, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: doing :)
<Laney> cjwatson: I could probably try running it ~easily if you like
<cjwatson> So "that would block the UITK for an other day" is simply untrue then, shame I wasted all that time
<Laney> Huh
<sil2100> bzoltan: published
<cjwatson> Laney: No, I have a working setup now
<Laney> kay
<cjwatson> But I'm not going to bother if silo 14 is landing :)
<sil2100> bzoltan: it's the fix for the failing autopkgtests, right?
<sil2100> cjwatson: let me double-confirm if the description and my memory is telling the truth
<sil2100> *is/are
<bzoltan> sil2100:  it is a branch what refactored the autopilot tests for the online_accounts_ui
<Laney> It's test fixes from the changelog
<bzoltan> cjwatson: please do not. I did not expect this MR to land that fast :) let's see the UITK autopkgtests after this change is in
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<sil2100> o/
* psivaa changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does. s-jenkins being prepped for restart
<popey> fginther: when will jenkins be back?
<seb128> ogra_, there are several ubuntu-touch seed merge requests in the sponsoring queue, could you look at those?
<seb128> ogra_, ~sergiusens/ubuntu-seeds/utopic_qml-sync-monitor ~ted/ubuntu-seeds/pay-service ~xnox/ubuntu-seeds/touch-content-hub
<fginther> popey, shouldn't be more then 30 minutes now
<ogra_> seb128, hmm, these should all have been synced
<seb128> ogra_, "synced"?
<ogra_> merged, sorry
<seb128> ogra_, if they did please mark them as such, that works too ;-)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 119 DONE (finished: 20140708 13:15) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/119.changes ===
<sil2100> Yaay, now for the test results
<boiko> sil2100: hi, could you please publish silo 005?
<bzoltan> sil2100: Is there anything i should do with the silo5  to land the address-book AP fix?
<davmor2> sil2100: oh man I didn't get to annoy ricmm with incessant pinging or anything,  /me shakes his fist at the world
<bzoltan> boiko:  :D
<sil2100> Ah!
<boiko> sil2100: no pressure :D
<sil2100> boiko, bzoltan: sorry guys, it seems the spreadsheet was b0rken and it didn't update the state
<sil2100> boiko, bzoltan: the cell with some formulas was empty and we simply didn't see it as ready ;) Fixed it and landing
<boiko> sil2100: great! thanks a lot!
<bzoltan> sil2100:  No worries :) the UITK is still blocked by the online-accounts anyway
<davmor2> sil2100: Am I still looking at 118 for promotion or should I change over to 119?
<sil2100> davmor2: ah ha! How far are you with testing 118? ;)
<davmor2> sil2100: mostly done but if 119 has better results on auto tests then 119 would be the better candidate right?
<sil2100> davmor2: there are some differences, but if you didn't go to far with 118 I guess 119 would be better (but we need test results first anyway!)
<sil2100> Yeah
<sil2100> But still, it's like 2 hours away from getting ready
<davmor2> sil2100: yeah that is fine I'm here till 20:00 BST anyway
<davmor2> and the match doesn't start till 21:00BST so ogra_ and still promote :D
<davmor2> s/and/can
<sil2100> ;D
<Mirv> ;)
<ogra_> heh
<sil2100> Too bad we won't have an isolated image with UITK, but geh! We have a whole week to fix stuff, right?! :)
<Mirv> sadly the online-accounts still failed (the new one)
<Mirv> although looks funny, it didn't really run properly?
<Mirv> elopio: sil2100: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/clean_tests/+merge/225437 introduces "import ubuntuuitoolkit" but the package does not depend on ui toolkit
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<Mirv> "could not import package online_accounts_ui: No module named 'ubuntuuitoolkit'"
<Laney> it's being fixed already
<Laney> see #ubuntu-release
<Mirv> ah
<fginther> popey, it's back
<bfiller> sil2100: I need a silo for line 27 when you have a chance
<popey> thanks fginther
<sil2100> mvo_: ^ :)
<mvo_> sil2100: we have free silos again? I'm in!
<sil2100> mvo_: 2 free silos:O !
<mvo_> sil2100: thanks, I pay close attention again then :)
<brendand> sil2100, the fix got landed, i cleaned the silo myself \o
<brendand> sil2100, from this day forth, let us be free of weird rotation issues!
<sil2100> brendand: indeed! 119 should have nicer test results :)
<brendand> sil2100, i tested gallery-app twice with my fix landed, and it didn't fail. so hopefully (*hopefully*), we should only have 2 failures in the next image
<brendand> (famous last words)
<bzoltan> sil2100: we had a bumpy road for this UITK landing ... but now I see the light at the end of the tunel
<ogra_> bzoltan, that might just be a train approaching ...
<ogra_> :P
<bzoltan> ogra_: kind of expected this answer :D
<ogra_> haha
<bzoltan> ogra_:  it is a bit hectic that we had to fix like six projects in order to land our innocent UITK
<ogra_> yeah, i know what you mean
<davmor2> bzoltan: is the light moving? If not then it's possibly the eurostar still stuck in the tunnel from yesterday :D
<bzoltan> davmor2: LOL :) but eurostar has two lights
<davmor2> hahaha
 * sil2100 is excited
<ogra_> about trains ?
<Saviq> sil2100, I can has silo for lin 31 please?
<Saviq> or are we down on silos?
<Saviq> we could give up 9 if needed
<sil2100> Saviq: we have one left, but we'll free it up if we need
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> sil2100, FWIW we should be able to land that one, too, soon
<seb128> sil2100, Saviq: I'm going to m&c one in the next half an hour as well
<sil2100> Saviq: would be awesome
<sil2100> seb128: I saw that, thanks o/
<seb128> yw!
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<seb128> sil2100, mandel: I'm doing a m&c on silo 012 even if settings is still in proposed, Laney is working on solving the online-accounts test issue and I want to line up another landing for settings
 * sil2100 needs to make some coffee
<sil2100> seb128: ACK
<mandel> seb128, superb, I'm happy with that :)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can I have a silo for line 32? it’s an oxide landing, no MR associated
<seb128> mandel, ;-)
<popey> fginther: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/ubuntu-calculator-app-autolanding/ is that actually working? seems to be taking an age
<fginther> popey, looking
<popey> ta
 * popey goes to get fixed car from garage
<sil2100> oSoMoN: will get you a silo once we have the chance ;)
<fginther> popey, looks to be finishing now
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: the QtC plugin in the silo17 is good to go
<oSoMoN> sil2100, looks like there are a couple of free silos now, can I get one for line 32, pretty please?
<bzoltan> oSoMoN:  You can get mine if the silo17 is landed :D
<ogra_> mvo_, err ... i see gallery-app being uploaded, did the former upload already migrate out of -proposed ?
<mvo_> ogra_: uh, that may well be my mistake, sorry
<ogra_> just make sure nobody releases a click for it
<mvo_> ogra_: I wonder if there is anything we could do in the spreadsheet to protect against such mistakes
<ogra_> hmm perhaps ... we dont have such issues that often though ... (and click releases are fully manual atm anyway)
<ogra_> yours wasnt a mistake ... as long as nobody releases the click
<cjwatson> the next gallery-app click release needs to be synchronised precisely with the libav transition
<ogra_> cjwatson, thats what i was referring to (we discussed it in the landing meetings yesterday and today)
<davmor2> mvo_: you mean this link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otCpCn0l4Wo didn't make it obvious enough?
<mvo_> davmor2: maybe someone should have put that link into the comments field :P
<cjwatson> ogra_: ok, great, what's the plan for that?
<ogra_> cjwatson, waiting til the transition is over
<ogra_> oh wait, you said libav
<cjwatson> ogra_: it breaks both ways round; don't we need to make sure to have something ready to go at the same time?
<ogra_> i was still at exiv2
<davmor2> ogra_: damn you beat me too it :)
<cjwatson> ogra_: those two transitions are tangled
<ogra_> ah k
<cjwatson> ogra_: hence big and complicated and I'm not sure I can predict an exact time
<ogra_> cjwatson, well afaik we get a new click built every time we merge into trunk ... so its just a matter of making sure to land the click before building the next image after everything got unleached from -proposed
<ogra_> and to make sure while it is stuck in -proposed that we dont release any click for the app
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks for the silo, can you binary-copy packages from https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa/+packages to the silo?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: right, I read the comment, let me try that but sadly normally I get evil timeouts always from LP :<
<sil2100> But let's see, maybe I'll get lucky
<oSoMoN> sil2100, do you remember how we did it last time round?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I think we found someone that LP likes ;)
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Wait, it seems to work this time, let's try
<oSoMoN> \o/
<brendand> psivaa, we should get a rerun of the dialer-app tests i think. those results look a bit dodgy
<sil2100> oSoMoN: hm, the phablet PPA doesn't use the archive builders now does it? Do you remember if we did a binary or source copy last time?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: is the phablet PPA using -proposed?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, last time we did a binary copy, but we did it from a different source PPA
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, sadly we have to do a source copy...
<oSoMoN> sil2100, that’s alright
<sil2100> oSoMoN: since we have to build with -proposed enabled :|
<sil2100> So it will take some time, sorry about that
<oSoMoN> no worries
<bfiller> sil2100: any silos available?
<sil2100> bfiller: yes! Line 27, right? mvo_ could you maybe try assigining a silo for Bill? ^
<bfiller> sil2100: yes please, line 27
<sil2100> mvo_: ^ :)
<mvo_> done
<sil2100> brendand: uh, on 119 dialer-app had 6 failures
<sil2100> brendand: could you take a quickie look?
<brendand> sil2100, yeah i can, but i think we should do a rerun. it's all just dbus timeouts, looks like a fluke
<sil2100> plars: hello! Can we ask for a re-run of the dialer-app AP suite in smoketesting when it's possible?
<plars> sil2100: will do
<sil2100> Thank you :)
<ogra_> bfiller, not sure anyone told you ye, but please make sure that no gallery-app click lands until the libav/exiv2 transition lets the gallery-app deb out of -proposed (just a heads up)
<plars> sil2100: mako *just* finished on the smoke tests
<ogra_> s/ye/yet/
<sil2100> Weeeee
<ogra_> silly dilaer-app :P
<ogra_> we would be down to 2 failures !!!
<sil2100> :|
<bfiller> ogra_: thanks for the heads up, didn't know about that
<sil2100> davmor2: how's dogfooooodin' goin'?
<ogra_> bfiller, yeah seems the transition was only half done yet ... landing the click would make it fall over with missing libs
<plars> the rotation init fix made it in it seems, things are looking *way* better
<ogra_> yep
<ogra_> brendand and ricmm rock !
 * brendand bows
<brendand> thank you :)
<davmor2> sil2100: calls, sms, contacts, are good, just doing settings and indicators at the minute then I need to do the hardware tests and then the core apps so far so good
<sil2100> davmor2: thanks! I guess this image has promotion-potential :8
<cjwatson> ogra_: ditto camera-app, right?
<ogra_> oh ?
 * ogra_ didnt notice 
<cjwatson> ogra_: that's what the seed comment says anyway
<ogra_> checking
<ogra_> well we got a new camera-app ... i'm not even sure thats still valid
<ogra_> last camera click landed on the 4th
<ogra_> ah, the transition started on the 5th
<ogra_> cjwatson, if there is really some dependency on the transitioned libs it is not reflected in the deb dependencies of camera-app
<cjwatson> ogra_: check with ldd?
<cjwatson> but if it doesn't matter, that's good I guess, we should just make sure those seed comments are up to date
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> ldd doesnt show any direct dep on exiv2 or libav
<brendand> sil2100, if it weren't for that stupid dialer_app we'd have just 2 failures!
<brendand> sil2100, and i guess uitk is on its way to landing
<sil2100> brendand: no worries, we'll re-run and ENOBUG
<sil2100> :>
<ogra_> lol
 * sil2100 uses firebug to edit the dashboard html, removing the failures
<boiko> brendand: what's up with dialer_app? is it the indicator crash or do we still have failures?
<ogra_> mandel, did the last udm upload add a dependency on lobboost-log ?
<ogra_> *lib
<mandel> ogra_, yes, it was added in the changelog AFAIK
<ogra_> (trying to find out where the new package comes from)
<ogra_> mandel, yeah thanks for that
<brendand> boiko, i think it's just some issue that happens sometimes where autopilot can't connect to the application
<mandel> ogra_, I could have added a better text over "a new dependecy is added" :-/
<mandel> ogra_, sorry
<boiko> brendand: ah ok, please let me know if any fix is needed on the dialer-app side
<brendand> boiko, of course it could mean the app is not launching properly for some reason, but until/unless we can reproduce it...
<ogra_> mandel, well it was guessable well enough
<brendand> boiko, nothing for now. obviously we'll keep an eye on it and see if the same thing crops up in dialer-app again
<boiko> bregma: yep, ok
<ogra_> mandel, i wasnt sarcastic when saying "thanks" above ;)
<brendand> boiko, but it's most likely a random issue that could afflict any app
<mandel> ogra_, no no, I got it as a nice comment, but it was indeed to cryptic, will be more clear next time :)
<ogra_> no worries :)
<davmor2> sil2100: just found a security concern on the osk need to see if happens elsewhere
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguard | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<boiko> brendand: btw, your py3 MR is approved, I'll ask bfiller to put in the silo together with the other fixes
<bzoltan> can somebody tell me what is happening with the uitk in the silo16 and the qtc plugin in the silo17? Are they stuck somewhere or do they need a kick to move?
<bzoltan> sil2100: Mirv: ^
<cjwatson> ubuntu-ui-toolkit is in the process of migrating to the release pocket
<cjwatson> so is qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu
<cjwatson> You can see this on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+publishinghistory and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtcreator-plugin-ubuntu/+publishinghistory
<cjwatson> Not actually sure why it hasn't noticed that silo 16 is done yet ...
<cjwatson> bzoltan: ^-
<cjwatson> oh, I see, ubuntu-ui-toolkit had a newer version landed
<bzoltan> cjwatson: nice, thanks
<cjwatson> sil2100: what should be done with https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/0.1.49+14.10.20140707-0ubuntu1 ?  It's newer than the version in silo 16, so citrain hasn't noticed that that's done; is it safe to merge and clean in this circumstance?
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  it was Laney who bumped the version for the request from Saviq
<Saviq> cjwatson, yes, it's safe to merge and clean + ignore_packages_notindest
<Laney> That silo is in, so just make the train merge it if you have to
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  it is safe to merge as the diff is only the version number and that I will fix when i startthe next landing
<Laney> bzoltan: manually merge the MP I proposed
<sil2100> cjwatson: we can merge & clean it and then just manually merge in the additional changes to trunk
<cjwatson> sil2100: OK, I'll poke that
<bzoltan> Laney: I assume I should do that after the silo16 is merged
<cjwatson> bzoltan: you should be able to do it now, I just merged it
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bfiller> sil2100, mvo_, robru : sorry to keep bugging you, still need a silo for line 27
<robru> bfiller, telephony-service conflicts with silo 9
<sil2100> brb o/
<bfiller> robru: silo9 only for prep, we'll manage the conflict
<robru> ok
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  done, thanks for your kind help in this fight :)
<cjwatson> np
<Davmor3> davmor2: Ping
<davmor2> Davmor3: ping
<davmor2> nice kiwiirc makes a noise when you are pinged  ;)
<ogra_> oh, thats new !
<Davmor3> ogra_ no idea just noticed it :)
<davmor2> ogra_: you get a pleasant phunggg
<ogra_> :)
<bzoltan> asac: the PullToRefresh component is landed with the new UITK
<asac> bzoltan: in now?
<ogra_> thats pulling down to reload stuff ?
<bzoltan> asac: few minutes ago
 * ogra_ thought thats patented
 * bzoltan is looking on wiktionary for the word 'patent'
<ogra_> hah
<asac> nice :)
<cjwatson> Laney: Did you propose an MP for https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/0.4+14.10.20140708-0ubuntu2 ?
<Laney> cjwatson: Pretty sure
<Laney> https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/test-dep/+merge/225984
<cjwatson> bzoltan: Could you merge https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/test-dep/+merge/225984 manually in the same way?  I've merged-and-cleaned your silo 14 manually as well
<sil2100> davmor2: any luck? ;)
 * sil2100 waits with the e-mail for davmor2's promotion-dogfooding to finish
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: sorry had to dash off for tea, just finished everything looks okay There might be a random issue with the dialer app I'll look into that a bit more first though it seemed to lock up but that could of been a crash maybe
<robru> bzoltan, I'm a little bit confused about what happened with uitk. is it finally landed? laney's manual upload contained all your silo work?
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #113 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<davmor2> sil2100: so it looks like date/time indicator crashed while the dialer app was up and that would of triggered full cpu usage and would of made it look like dialer had froze it seems fine now \o/
<davmor2> sil2100, ogra_: promote it already before I find something else ;)
<ogra_> lol
<ogra_> ok
<ogra_> davmor2, 119, right ?
<ogra_> (just to verify)
<davmor2> ogra_: yeap
 * ogra_ pulls the trigger
<ogra_> *BOOM*
<ogra_> === Image 119 Promoted ===
<popey> \o/
<kgunn> \o\    /o/    \o\
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> \o/
 * sil2100 writes the e-mail then
 * ogra_ does an update
<boiko> barry: balloons: which of the dialer-app py3 branches should I review/merge? there are two
<boiko> barry: balloons: https://code.launchpad.net/~barry/dialer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/220658 or https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/dialer-app/py3autopilot/+merge/226010
<boiko> barry: balloons: oh, and btw, sorry it took so long for me to get to review this
<balloons> boiko, barry hey.. I was just having a look, and I proposed mine as I thought it was going to fix the issues.. elopio asked me to see if I could figure out why jenkins isn't happy :-)
<boiko> balloons: ah ok :)
<balloons> once jenkins finishes with the last run, we'll see if I was any help
<davmor2> kgunn: moves like that England Could of done with you in goal ;)
<elopio> boiko: thanks for reviewing the one on messaging app.
<barry> boiko, balloons whichever one makes jenkins happy makes me happy too :)
<boiko> elopio: no problems, I'm trying to flush the pile of MRs we have :)
<kgunn> lol
<boiko> balloons: the tests failed, but the failures are really weird, I'll try to reproduce the failures locally
<balloons> boiko, jenkins is still running on my mp
<balloons> http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/dialer-app-ci/278/
<balloons> I don't see failures yet, but :-)
<boiko> balloons: ah nice, so you just triggered a rebuild, right? no code changes
<balloons> boiko, I triggered it based on my last commit.. the first didn't have all my changes in it :-)
<boiko> balloons: aahh ok, got it
<balloons> it's taking forever to run tho it's been an hour
<balloons> that said, originally it seemed to run, except for it executed the testlog tests that it shouldn't be running on the desktop
<balloons> hopefully it will skip those properly and all will pass
<boiko> balloons: yep, let's wait to see what happens
<sil2100> ogra_: aaah! We were supposed to kick a new image as well ;)
<sil2100> ogra_: did you do that already?
<robru> sil2100, I was wondering about that
<sil2100> robru: what's up?
<robru> sil2100, about whether it was a good idea to kick an image or not
<sil2100> I guess it would be a good idea, as this way we'll have a smaller delta with the UITK in it - who knows if there won't be things landing till the cron-job kick
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> Ok, I need to EOD already
<sil2100> ogra_: you can kick an image when you can - not necessary, but I guess it could be nice
<sil2100> o/
<robru> sil2100, goodnight
<balloons> boiko, seems like I see a failure for the tests that should be skipped on desktop. Can't see the log I don't think till it's done
<boiko> balloons: :/
<boiko> balloons: this used to work, what changed other than moving to python3?
<balloons> boiko, afaict, nothing
<balloons> I added some logging, which I then removed later as it seemed to work.
<balloons> barry did all the grunt work in the original merge. I did change how the tests where being skipped. I may try something further since it appears they still aren't being skipped like they should
<boiko> balloons: would you mind giving me a ping once that is fixed?
<balloons> boiko, sure
<boiko> balloons: thanks!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 120 building (started: 20140708 19:25) ===
<davmor2> ogra_: ^ meh whats in 120 is it the uitk stuffs?
<ogra_> davmor2, i would think so ... sil pinged above asking for an image
<davmor2> ogra_: oh nice
<Laney> robru: yes
 * ToyKeeper wonders how long a build takes these days, and when 120 might finish
<popey> ToyKeeper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7767450/
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 120 DONE (finished: 20140708 20:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/120.changes ===
<popey> hahah
<ToyKeeper> Haha, timing.  :)
<popey> timing++
<ToyKeeper> I was kind of hoping to invoke Murphy's Law of Time, actually.  And it worked!
<ToyKeeper> (whatever it is you're waiting for, it'll happen as soon as you stop waiting)
<sergiusens> robru: hey, is that stylesheet change on purpose?
<robru> sergiusens, yep, reload the page
<sergiusens> robru: I have; my eyes got use to it; that was it
<robru> sergiusens, ah, though you might be seeing a glitch if the html was cached but the stylesheet updated or something
<sergiusens> robru: just need to make my eyes get the feel of the borders
<robru> sergiusens, I sent an email to ubuntu-phone announcing the change
<sergiusens> ah, I'm checking emails with less frequency lately; sorry for the noise
<robru> sergiusens, yeah, that was on purpose, now each silo in a row looks like it's the same height as the rest. before each row had weird-sized heights, I didn't like that
<robru> sergiusens, no worries
<sergiusens> robru: yeah, that was a tad complicated to watch; but the higlight with the bounding box for the silo gave a clear indication of the relevant information :-)
<robru> sergiusens, you might like to bookmark http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/#?q=sergiusens ;-)
<Davmor3> ogra_: I may or may not be available for the meeting tomorrow Am.  My internet is down no idea when or if it will be up tomorrow I might try a 3g connection tthrough dd-wrt :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-09
<robru> bregma, I tried assigning row 24 for you but the third mp in your list 404'd
<robru> bfiller, do you know what's going on in silo 12? I can't seem to publish it, it claims that the packages don't have the latest revisions from distro, but distro doesn't seem to have anything new in it...
<boiko> robru: so, no idea what is going on on silo 12
<robru> boiko, ok, me either. I rebuilt everything because that's what the error message seemed to indicate it wanted me to do. no idea why though
<boiko> robru: well, thanks for rebuilding it
<robru> boiko, you're welcome! i hope it works now...
<robru> boiko, oh well, it's published now
<boiko> robru: nice, thanks!
<robru> boiko, you're welcome!
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 121 building (started: 20140709 02:05) ===
<bregma> robru, I fixed the errant MP from row 24 if you want to try again
<robru> bregma, good to go in silo 2
<bregma> ta
<robru> yw
<robru> bregma, oh, and http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/#?q=bregma ;-)
<cyphermox> robru: could you reconfigure 14 with the added MPs if you're still around?
<robru> cyphermox, done
<cyphermox> ah crap
<cyphermox> robru: cool thanks
<robru> cyphermox, you're welcome. what's wrong?
<cyphermox> sorry for the noise, it was coming back to me now how to do this
<robru> cyphermox, yeah you gotta use the prepare job from the spreadsheet
<cyphermox> yeah, and these things are all already in another silo :X
<cyphermox> grr, I knew it was better to just land urfkill first and then do the rest
<cyphermox> shiny, this is going to be fun to deal with
<cyphermox> Wellark: please check with tvoss to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~kaijanmaki/dbus-cpp/read-only-properties-changed-fix/+merge/221839 and any other of the merges you provided me for flight mode
 * cyphermox is going to bed
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 121 DONE (finished: 20140709 03:45) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/121.changes ===
<veebers> infinity: Can I ask you about this SRU? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pygobject/+bug/1333512
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1333512 in pygobject (Ubuntu Trusty) "Failing to import module breaks logging configurability and adds noise" [Undecided,In progress]
<veebers> I was hoping to get an idea of when it might get accepted for Trusty?
<infinity> veebers: 3 seconds ago.
<infinity> veebers: Go forth and verify the build in proposed (once it happens).
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, can we land silo 4 ?
<oSoMoN> s/land/publish/
<veebers> infinity: awesome, thanks :-)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I'm looking at it, but we need a packaging ack
<oSoMoN> Mirv, is there a link to the packaging diff?
<oSoMoN> Mirv, and who do you reckon could ack them?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: any core dev can ack them. there's no automated link for manually uploaded sources.
<Mirv> oSoMoN: this's the debian/ http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7769054/ at least
<Mirv> I'm not entirely sure how to do this for such a big package, usually the automated diff for real Train packages contains also Makefile diffs etc. but that debian dir ack should probably be fine acked alone too.
<Mirv> obviously the maintainer change is not needed, but it's simply because I fixed it in my Qt 5.3 rebuild upload and the fix wasn't integrated back
<Mirv> oh, right, it also removes the changelog entry for the 5.3 rebuild
<oSoMoN> :/
<oSoMoN> let’s not request a full rebuild just for a changelog entry, shall we?
<Mirv> I wouldn't, although I'd still hope that eventually there would be lp:oxide that can actually match the package (ie have packaging & all)
<oSoMoN> I mean: is there a way to avoid rebuilding the entire package (takes 4+ hrs on armhf) while fixing the changelog?
<Mirv> bzr isn't very scalable to oxide needs, though
<Mirv> no, there's no way to fix that manually. I don't mind me being erased from history, myself ;)
<oSoMoN> lool, hey, if you’re around, we’re trying to land version 1.1.0 of oxide (it’s in silo 4) and we need a packaging ack from a core-dev, changes are there: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7769054/
<Mirv> thanks, let's see who we'll catch
<Mirv> probably all Germans have partied through the night or such
<oSoMoN> lool, nevermind, I got an ack from dholbach already
<Mirv> oSoMoN: the silo needs a juggle, but probably I can fix it the same way I fixed the other silo. it seems to me some indexes have been erased from the system or such.
<Mirv> I need to prepare silo (reconfigure) and watch only build
<Mirv> so I just wanted to say something before that scary error pops up :) resolving.
<oSoMoN> Mirv, not sure I understand exactly what’s going on, but if you say you can fix it, then go ahead :)
<Mirv> oSoMoN: it says version "0" now somewhere, for some reason
<Mirv> and errors out because of that, but refreshing seemed to help
<Mirv> sil2100: ^ you might be interested, since this is the second silo now where I get Version in ... (0) is not the last one prepared (real-version-number)
<Mirv> worked again
<sil2100> hmmm
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> i vaguely remember seeing an email about airline, something about verification of it. But i'm fuzzy on the details and can't find that email atm.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> was there some email about it? and what is ci-engineering-airline?
<cjwatson> It's still going through acceptance testing
<cjwatson> I was doing some of that with click; got stalled on a bug
<Eisbrecher_xnox> ok. Oh, and found the email.
<cjwatson> Eisbrecher_xnox: ci-engineering-airline is the analogue of ci-train-ppa-service.  Gotta have something to own the PPAs.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> ack.
<brendand> sil2100, so we're right back to where we started. that's really annoying
<sil2100> brendand: yeah... doubt we'll have a green image till the end of the week ;/
<sil2100> brendand: what's up with those UITK failures?
<ogra_> unity8 seems to have crashed during the test
<ogra_> (during the UITK test)
<brendand> ogra_, the dashboard is angry at what you did to brazil ;)
<ogra_> lol
<brendand> sil2100, i can only hope all the issues we see are clear and reproducible
<ogra_> well i wonder if the unity8 crash will happen again if you re-run the UITK test
<Mirv> brendand: sil2100: it seems we lack the required app updates in the store at least to go with UITK
<ogra_> if it reproducable there is surely some issue ...
<brendand> Mirv, probably that is true for most of the failures
<sil2100> Mirv: I thought popey already updated those
<ogra_> which ones were that, do we have a list ?
<Mirv> sil2100: yes he did (on #sdk)
<sil2100> popey: ^ right? You uploaded the required core apps for the new UITK, right?
<Mirv> so already two days ago
<brendand> Mirv, i just don't want to see another issue like we had with webbrowser where it takes months to figure out what is happening
<popey> I updated the ones bzoltan asked me to
<Mirv> that just seemed like a logical explanation since there are eg. swipe/delete related failures
<ogra_> popey, i dont see updates since 118
<popey> ogra_: yes, that was two days ago, when the apps were updated
<ogra_> oh
<ogra_> i thought they were supposed to go in alongside not ahead
<popey> it doesn't matter
<ogra_> k
<popey> i tested all of them on both my devel and proposed phones
<popey> to make sure existing users were not affected
<sil2100> ogra_: I'll be late 2-3 minutes
<Mirv> no worries, we're listening to music here
<ogra_> bzoltan, seems the sdk package test is failing again (checking for an obsolete transitional package)
<bzoltan> ogra_: arghh...
<ogra_> http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/121:20140709:20140709/8946/sdk/1348095/
<Mirv> bzoltan: we discussed it already, we need to poke someone since it's using an old name for a package that doesn't exist anymore
<bzoltan> Mirv: ogra_: I fix it in a sec
<Mirv> I think someone did some deserved archive cleaning just finally
<ogra_> thanks :)
<cjwatson> Mirv: I deleted that package on 2014-03-14!
<rsalveti> sil2100: can you reconfigure silo 14?
<cjwatson> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/armhf/libqt5graphicaleffects5
<bzoltan> ogra_: Mirv: I pushed the change... but the next natural step with that sdk tests would be to move to the real project and drop that obsolate for good
<sil2100> cjwatson: want to reconfigure that one? ^ You have to do it from the spreadsheet, find the row with the landing and do the same thing as while assigning
<sil2100> cjwatson: once a silo is assigned already, assigning it again opens up the reconfigure window
<Mirv> sil2100: I added notes-app to bug #1330352 where these swipe things were handled
<ubot5> bug 1330352 in notes-app "autopilot failure with SwipeToDeleteTestCase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330352
<rsalveti> and I'm getting a weird issue with silo 5
<rsalveti> 2014-07-09 08:49:50,925 ERROR Version in ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005 (0) is not the last one prepared (0.3+14.10.20140708-0ubuntu1) (direct upload?).
<rsalveti> 2014-07-09 08:49:56,156 ERROR Some packages in the ppa are not at the latest version. Please rerun the prepare job, eventually only with that project.
<cjwatson> sil2100: looking
<ogra_> Saviq, we seem to have a unity8 crash during the UITK tests (which makes a lot for the tests fail then) http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/121:20140709:20140709/8946/ubuntuuitoolkit/
<Mirv> brendand: see the 1330352 above too ^
<ogra_> (not sure if it is even reproducable)
<cjwatson> sil2100: newbie question, why does it need reconfiguring?  Is it because it previously only contained urfkill?
<cjwatson> rsalveti: which job produced that output?
<rsalveti> cjwatson: silo 5
<rsalveti> just triggered a rebuild
<rsalveti> said it was already built, but can't publish because it's not the latest version
<cjwatson> rsalveti: I mean which URL to the jenkins console output
<rsalveti> cjwatson: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/50/console
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 122 building (started: 20140709 08:55) ===
<Saviq> ogra_, lemme have a look
<Mirv> rsalveti: cjwatson: I found out earlier today with two silos there's something funky going on, train thinks a version is 0. I know how to fix it, though (no-op reconfigure + build with "watch_only")
<Mirv> it feels like some table got resetted or such
<cjwatson> I'm wondering if it has anything to do with the recent change in LP PPA URL format
<sil2100> cjwatson: reconfigurations are needed when new merges and/or sources are added, since the backend doesn't fetch those from the google spreadsheet on build time but only during assignment
<Mirv> sil2100: this particular issue is the one I mentioned in the morning
<cjwatson> sil2100: OK - where can I see what the backend currently has?
<Mirv> but hmm I think you discuss another thread here, ignore moe
<sil2100> cjwatson: most of the time the lander itself can reconfigure the silo, but whenever a new 'project' is added to the silo list, we actually have to reconfigure it for them
<sil2100> cjwatson: it's in the backend, let me find the link
<cjwatson> sil2100: Does "09:53 -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Silos: landing-014 (cyphermox) state is now 'Preparing packages' (connectivity-api, dbus-cpp, indicator-network, ubuntu-system-settings)" mean you already reconfigured?
<sil2100> cjwatson: http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain/
<sil2100> cjwatson: I didn't reconfigure any silo right now, maybe Mirv did that?
<sil2100> Mirv: what was the exact case in the morning that you had?
<Mirv> no, I did not reconfigure anything but the ones I published
<Mirv> sil2100: well the one I pointed out at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/07/09/%23ubuntu-ci-eng.html#t07:21 and that ricardo is seeing above too
<rsalveti> it seems mhr3 tried to build the silo
<rsalveti> silo 14
<cjwatson> rsalveti: ubuntu-system-settings conflicts with silo 6; dbus-cpp conflicts with silo 8 (ignorable?); connectivity-api and indicator-network conflict with silo 11
<mhr3> rsalveti, yep, i started the rebuild, anything wrong with that?
<Mirv> I saw that for both oxide and qtdeclarative silos, the version in PPA is thought to be 0
<rsalveti> mhr3: just because I was asking for it to be reconfigured, and it seems we also got a few conflicts
<rsalveti> let me check the conflicts
<mhr3> rsalveti, oh, can you pls sync with Wellark then?
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, silo 11 also can be ignored for now from what the upstream developer mentioned
<sil2100> (but yeah, it's also our job to make sure the conflicts are sane and all parties know what's going on)
<cjwatson> >>> from cupstream2distro import packagemanager
<cjwatson> >>> packagemanager.get_current_version_for_series("goget-ubuntu-touch", "utopic", "ci-train-ppa-service/landing-005")
<rsalveti> sil2100: cjwatson: yeah, the conflicts are all fine
<cjwatson> u'0.3+14.10.20140709-0ubuntu1'
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> rsalveti: ok, I'll reconfigure harder
<rsalveti> silo 6 is also in testing mode
<cjwatson> done
<rsalveti> thanks
<Mirv> reconfigure + build with watch_only checked fix both silos for me to be in publishable state again
<Mirv> sil2100: so just in case you see the similar error still with the other silos
<Saviq> ogra_, looks like a crash in Mir, uploading now
<ogra_> ah, cool
<ogra_> thanks for looking !
<cjwatson> Mirv,sil2100: hang on a bit, would like to investigate this centrally ...
<cjwatson> I suspect this has to do with silos configured before the PPA URL format change
<sil2100> Oh
<cjwatson> Though I'm not having any luck reproducing it
<Saviq> ogra_, nothing in .changes suggests any relation :|
<ogra_> no, it doesnt
<cjwatson> Maybe it's best just to reconfigure/build-watch-only everything affected, but I'd like to hear about it if anything configured from now on shows this
<Saviq> ogra_, bug #1339610, let's see what a retrace comes up with and will make public then
<ubot5> Error: Launchpad bug 1339610 could not be found
<Saviq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1339610
<Saviq> ubot5, yeah yeah
<ogra_> well, we had a new libhybris and accompanying android rebuild
<ogra_> but looking at the changelogs that shouldnt cause such issues
<Mirv> ok
<cjwatson> I'll see about fixing up the silos that look like they may be affected by this and that aren't building or publishing at the moment - that's 3, 6, 7, 8, 11, 15, 18
<rsalveti> ogra_: no, minor change
<cjwatson> Unless anyone thinks this is foolish?
<rsalveti> changes
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> sil2100: ^-
<sil2100> cjwatson: seems fair, please do o/
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<rsalveti> cjwatson: yeah, got the same issue on silo 5
<rsalveti> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/51/console
<cjwatson> rsalveti: will sort it
<cjwatson> wish I could see the cupstream2distro bug, but whatever, this is good enough; not like the URL format's going to change every day :)
<cjwatson> rsalveti: Try now?
<cjwatson> (queuebot's a little behind)
<cjwatson> I ran the watch-only build too
<rsalveti> cjwatson: seems it finished fine now, thanks
<cjwatson> Great
<Saviq> ogra_, humpf, retracer barfed :|
<ogra_> dang
<Saviq> ogra_, I'll try and see if I can repro locally
<Saviq> with all packages up to daye
<Saviq> date
<cjwatson> ok, all should be fixed now apart from 0 (test), 1, 10, 19 (migrating)
<cjwatson> if it affects m&c for any of the last three then I guess we force
<cjwatson> sil2100: do merges need to be top-approved before we can assign silos?
<sil2100> cjwatson: normally, yes, but CI Train actually checks for that itself - it will allow a silo to be assigned but the lander won't be able to build anything if the merges are not approved
<sil2100> So you can assign a silo and CI Train will make sure they're approved before proceeding
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> mhr3: This conflicts with silo 8 - assigning anyway since that's some way off ready, but please coordinate with tvoss
<mhr3> cjwatson, what doesn't conflict with 008? :) but yea, thx
<cjwatson> Indeed
<cjwatson> sil2100: So I did a first run of assignment for line 26, and got a conflict; I'd now like to run it again overriding that, but Landing team tools -> Assign to silo brings up a Reconfigure script which fails.  Do I need to clear the request ID manually or something?
<sil2100> cjwatson: ah, there is a trick to that
<sil2100> cjwatson: so, just dismiss that pop-up, move to column number K of that landing and remove the UID generated there
<sil2100> cjwatson: and now you can run the assignment again
<cjwatson> right, clear the request ID then
<cjwatson> thanks
<ogra_> sil2100, not sure you saw the conversation above but it seems the UITK failures are Mir issues
<sil2100> cjwatson: the deal is: once you open the pop-up, until it's open you can assign the silo as long as you want, but if it gets closed and you want to 'assign' instead of 'reconfigure', you have to clear out the UID
<Wellark> rsalveti: hi, could you trigger a rebuild on silo 14.. there was an outdated version requirement to dbus-cpp on connectivity-api. fixed now.
<ogra_> (or rather the unity8 crash is a Mir issue and the UITK failures are fallout)
<sil2100> ogra_: Mir issues? We didn't have a new Mir upload since 0.4.0, now did we?
<sil2100> huh
<cjwatson> sil2100: Got it, thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson: yw!
<rsalveti> Wellark: I just triggered a build a few minutes ago
<rsalveti> Wellark: do you want another rebuild after this one finishes?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, Mir causes unity8 to crash ... which in turn causes the failures
<ogra_> sil2100, bug 1339610
<ubot5> bug 1339610 in Mir "unity8 crashed with SIGSEGV in mir::frontend::ClientBufferTracker::client_has()" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339610
<Wellark> rsalveti: gimme a sec. let's see how it goes.
<sil2100> ogra_: I guess we need to escalate that to the upstream, but it makes me wonder why it suddenly started happening after the UITK landing
<sil2100> And why not before
<sil2100> But I see Daniel already commented on the bug
<ogra_> sil2100, no idea ... but Saviq is on it
<sil2100> Ok, I jump out for that quick meeting with my old thesis supervisor
<sil2100> Be back soon
<Wellark> rsalveti: ok, please trigger a rebuild.
<rsalveti> Wellark: ok
<rsalveti> Wellark: done
<Saviq> can anyone reconfigure silo 6 for us? unity8-desktop-session was added
<Saviq> rsalveti, sympathies...
<rsalveti> Saviq: yeah :-(
<cjwatson> Saviq: looking
<cjwatson> Saviq: conflicts with silo 2, please check with bregma
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 122 DONE (finished: 20140709 10:20) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/122.changes ===
<Saviq> cjwatson, I'll coordinate, bregma will land his before ours
<cjwatson> Saviq: ok, I'll add a note that yours needs to be rebuilt after his lands
<Saviq> cjwatson, yup, thanks
<cjwatson> Saviq: ^-
<Saviq> cjwatson, thanks
<Saviq> ogra_, 269 tests OK on my phone
<Saviq> running again, but no high hopes
<davmor2> sil2100: I just got that welcome screen lock up on my mako again \o/
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<davmor2> sil2100: oh I wonder if the Qt5 crash has anything to do with it :(
<davmor2> Mirv: ^
<Mirv> hmm
<greyback> cjwatson: hey, I'm getting strange error on silo 6: ERROR Some projects are missing their 'twin package' uploads (e.g. their -gles counter-parts): qtubuntu-gles.
<greyback> cjwatson: seen that before? qtubuntu-gles is not a package name, qtubuntu-android is the right name for the package with gles support
<cjwatson> greyback: qtubuntu-gles is the source package name - https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qtubuntu-gles
<ogra_> greyback, nope, that error is right ...
<ogra_> there are many ptubuntu packages with -gels equivalent that the emulator uses (gles support is a compile time switch atm ... so for the i386 emulator we needed to rebuild the packages with that enabled)
<ogra_> *qtubuntu
<ogra_> the -gles packages always need to be recompiled alongside thier nonn -gles equivalents
<Laney> is it really exactly the same thing with a different flag?
<rsalveti> yeah, the problem is that qtubuntu has qtubuntu-desktop and qtubuntu-gles
<popey> bzoltan: bug 1339616 and bug 1339627 reported against core apps after UITK landing. How come these weren't found during testing before landing?
<ubot5> bug 1339616 in Sudoku App "test_profiles fails on mako image #120" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339616
<ubot5> bug 1339627 in Ubuntu Calendar App "test_fill_form and test_add_new_event_with_default_values failed on mako image #120" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339627
<greyback> so how do I proceed?
<rsalveti> but what we need is qtubuntu-gles for x86
<rsalveti> and for that we need to build against a different qt (qt-gles)
<rsalveti> that's why we have qtubuntu-gles
<rsalveti> greyback: just need to sync the qtubuntu-gles package with your changes, and upload that to the silo
<greyback> ok
<ogra_> Laney, it should be, yes
<bzoltan> popey: for some reason I got false OK for these ... no idea how
<Laney> ogra_: couldn't they be a single source which does multiple builds then?
<ogra_> Laney, it is a temporary solution that we can drop if the runtime detection of QT5 works right
<bzoltan> popey: We have sent MRs for like 6 apps to fix tests... we could have done 8
<ogra_> Laney, that would be a pretty complex package change (there are quite a few -gles packages) for a temporary hack that we plan to drop asap
<rsalveti> yup, that's why we decided to do another src package for it
<brendand> bzoltan, who gave the ok?
<bzoltan> brendand:  me
<bzoltan> brendand:  so it is only me to blame
<cjwatson> ricmm: please let tvoss and mandel know to rebase silos 8 and 11 on top of yours, if you land before them
<mandel> cjwatson, got it, he can land first, I'll rebase, not a big deal
<brendand> bzoltan, there's no need to assign blame to anyone - just try and figure out where the process can be improved
<ricmm> cjwatson: ok, although we just decided to change the branch
<Saviq> ogra_, sil2100, second UITK run 269 OK
<ricmm> not sure if CI train scripts play well with utopic packaging branches
<cjwatson> I doubt it
<ogra_> Saviq, yeah, i guess if you dont hit the crash you wont see failures in the tests
<Saviq> ogra_, yeah, no crash at all
<ogra_> right :(
<Saviq> like /var/crash *empty*
<cjwatson> Well, since you're merging into lp:media-hub it should be OK actually, but better style to keep the namespaces separate
<Saviq> this doesn't happen too often
<Saviq> ogra_, sil2100, I say we monitor it
<ogra_> yup
<ogra_> 122 just started its test run ...lets see how it comes out
<ricmm> can I get a reconf on silo 005 ?
<ricmm> sorry, bad timing :)
<ricmm> actually I can probably do that myself from jenkins
<ricmm> cjwatson: colin, could you configure 005 with force enabled? for the conflict
<cjwatson> ricmm: the force flag would need to be on the build, not a reconfigure
<cjwatson> ricmm: you don't have that checkbox?
<cjwatson> ricmm: actually, I don't see a conflict, it's just an unapproved merge; you could get the merge approved?
<ricmm> cjwatson: yup its approved now, salveti said we'd need the force flag on configure
<ricmm> but if its on build, I can do it, thank you
<cjwatson> yeah, I think that's all it needs
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: vila | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bzoltan> brendand: To run the full test suite locally on the device for the UITK is a very heavy process. Even in the best case it requires 8-10 runs, several reflashes, dozens of reboots and 4-6 hours with 3-7MB output. False failures and false OK results are expected at each run.
<bzoltan> brendand:  so missing 3 tests is actually not that bad
<bzoltan> brendand:  the real improvement would be to review and rewrite many app tests
<brendand> bzoltan, we've done a lot of work on improving the stability of the test runs
<brendand> bzoltan, so if you're still getting false failures then let us know about them, because we've certainly done our best to rid the CI dashboard of them
<bzoltan> brendand: I can confirm that there is significant improvement. For real. It is way much better than it was before!
<popey> sil2100: who is looking after webapps while dbarth is on vacation? bug 1339686
<ubot5> bug 1339686 in unity-webapps-gmail (Ubuntu) "App fails to load, apparmor error on mako #119" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339686
* vila changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> popey: that is a valid question - dbarth didn't inform me of anyone filling in for him as a lander at least
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> popey: but I guess alex-abreu and mardy should be around if anything
<popey> ok.
<cjwatson> silo 2 packaging changes look fine to me; publishing
<brendand> bzoltan, good to hear, but it will really help us if when you are doing landings, you alert us of any issues with false failures
<asac> sil2100: did we miss our change to get this nice t-shirt done?
<asac> chance
<asac> or are we trying that for our next promotion  run/iteration?
<asac> :)
<sil2100> asac: there's still chance, but it might take longer!
 * asac will remember :)
<brendand> sil2100, i think if we push hard and don't allow any more huge landings then we can do it by friday
<brendand> sil2100, maybe with a bit of luck ;)
<sil2100> brendand: yeah... there's currently nothing big planned for this week, so I guess that's doable
<brendand> sil2100, we just need to try and get these few new app failures fixed asap
<Mirv> brendand: did the SDK team now reproduce the sudoku/calendar ones locally?
<brendand> Mirv, no - timp was just asking me if i did reproduce them locally
<Mirv> right
<ogra_> well, at least UITK passed in 122
<Mirv> the timeout problems might be caused by UITK in some cases from what I've heard, but there's also still a change it's some combination of what went in to 120 that's giving the sudoku/calendar the trouble
<bzoltan> brendand: during the last round I have experienced that for example the gallery app tests go crazy if they are run in a long sequence of tests. Also the UITK theme did not get installed with the plugin and that broke half of the app tests. It took some time to figure out.
<bzoltan> brendand:  the other silly bug what confused us before figuring out the workaround is that the phablet-click-test-setup must be run before adding the Silo ... otherwise the click tests can not be set up
<bzoltan> brendand:  plus the phablet-click-test-setup installs the stock UITK autopilot tests to the /home/phablet/autopilot and that overides the ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot. So the ~/autopilot/ubuntuuitoolkit must be removed before the tests are run otherwise the new AP tests from the landing silo are not used and so many tests fail
<bzoltan> brendand: also missing the `phablet-config autopilot --dbus-probe enable`  after AP test configuration (or maybe after reboot) caused failures
<brendand> bzoltan, oh - that shouldn't happen
<brendand> bzoltan, a lot of these things are issues you should have faced before though
<bzoltan> brendand:  so these issues can easily waste 4-5 hours test rounds... nothing killing, mostly avoidable. But it is easy to miss out something and that delays the testing
<brendand> bzoltan, is the process very manual?
<bzoltan> brendand:  these issues I am facing continuously
<bzoltan> brendand:  I have a script what I keep tuning ...
<bzoltan> brendand:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7770080/
<bzoltan> brendand:  it is one line on one out, one changed, few commented out ... every round I add few more paranoid and most likely unnecessary line :) You might say to this script that it is silly... but after all it works :) ... or not
<brendand> bzoltan, what happens if one test fails, do you have a way to rerun just that test suite?
<bzoltan> brendand:  when a test fails usually I reboot and re-run, sometimes I even reflash and run it again on a clean device. I consider sure failure if it fails-fails-reboot-fails-fails-reflash-fails-fails ...
<bzoltan> brendand:  I rerun single test cases if there are only few... but if 10-20 fails I look for pattern and re-run the whole set. Sometimes when I suspect the UITK I re-run the test without the silo.
<bzoltan> brendand:  and I always save the test outputs, i have 15 log files from the previous landings
<brendand> bzoltan, i can't help but think this would be much better to have in jenkins
<brendand> bzoltan, with all the traceability and you can run the tests in parallel on different devices
<brendand> bzoltan, is it the case that elopio also helps you somewhat with this process?
<bzoltan> brendand:  Yes, i know.. i am lobbying for productizing the CI dash and assign one dash to each Silo with the defined test set according to the test plan
<bzoltan> brendand:  Ohh, absolutely .. I would be dead without elopio. He supports me in all way!
<brendand> bzoltan, btw how aften are you releasing now?
<bzoltan> brendand:  :) it is a wrong time to ask that question. We had now 3 weeks without release. Normally it is weekly or at least every second week.
<bzoltan> brendand: shorter the release cycle easier it gets
<brendand> bzoltan, well of course
<brendand> bzoltan, you should definitely have a consistent cycle, whatever its length
<brendand> bzoltan, since the testing is mostly automated (even if it does take some time), one week should be realistic no?
<bzoltan> brendand:  the aim is the weekly release ... but sometimes single MRs take days to land on our staging branch, and few messed up verification round can waste days too
<brendand> bzoltan, well don't you have a cut off point? so if a MR doesn't make it by a certain day then it doesn't get in that release?
<bzoltan> brendand: it depends on the MR ... if it is a critical fix or an RTM related improvement then I wait for the MR or merge it to the landing branch
<bzoltan> brendand:  we have the trunk and we have a staging branch, I make the landing branch from  the staging and sometimes I merge into that MRs what I know safe and important. But that is more an exception than a real practice
* Ursinha changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> sil2100: I need to step out for an errand - should only take me 30-40 minutes
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: Ursinha | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> cjwatson: no worries, I'm around if anything, battling some debhelper right now
<t1mp> Mirv, brendand, bzoltan I can reproduce the sudoku-app failure on my device https://pastebin.canonical.com/113193/
<bzoltan> t1mp: congrats ... me too
<brendand> t1mp, good start. here's how it looked in 119: http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/sudoku.png
<t1mp> interesting
 * t1mp checking whether positioning of dialogs changed
<t1mp> brendand: what's the full name of the failing calendar_app tests?
<t1mp> so I can run those without running the full set of calendar_app tests
<brendand> t1mp, it's in the bug
<Mirv> brendand: do you know if we have elopio around? he could be asked to check the notes-app swipe-left problem (bug #1330352) similar to the fixes he did on other apps
<ubot5> bug 1330352 in notes-app "autopilot failure with SwipeToDeleteTestCase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1330352
<brendand> t1mp, autopilot list calendar_app and grep for the long name
<Mirv> I added notes there but I didn't assign it yet
<brendand> Mirv, i thought swipe left was deprecated so the tests that test that explicitly should be deleted?
<ogra_> plars, the tests in 122 look suspiciously like a hanging mako ... didnt move since quite a while
<Mirv> brendand: yes, probably that's just the thing that should be done to notes
<t1mp> brendand: ok
<brendand> t1mp, so for the sudoku one there seems to be a change in the layout of dialogs?
<brendand> t1mp, the body of the dialog is appearing far down the screen
<brendand> t1mp, http://people.canonical.com/~brendan-donegan/sudoku122.png as compared with the other screen
<t1mp> brendand: I don't know why this is happening, I don't see any recent changes to Dialog
<brendand> t1mp, but you're going to figure it out, right ;)
<plars> ogra_: I'll take a look
<t1mp> brendand: I hope so :) the text and focus handling is complex with lots of workarounds that I am not yet familiar with
<t1mp> brendand: so I'm searching..
<plars> ogra_: it was an unlock problem that caused other issues. I need to sort out how to isolate that better, preferably retry, and keep it from killing things in that way. It's running again now
<t1mp_> why does phablet-test-run calendar_app work fine for me, but
<t1mp_> tim@tim-desktop:~/dev/landing-tests$ phablet-test-run calendar_app.tests.test_custom_proxy_objects.NewEventFormTestCase.test_fill_formsh: 1: /usr/bin/python: not found
<t1mp_> some times it wants to use python, some times python3?
<t1mp_> linking python->python3 works for me, but still odd
<ogra_> plars, thanks
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<rsalveti> Wellark: connectivity-api and indicator-network failed to build for powerpc
<Wellark> rsalveti: please, trigger a rebuild. powerpc is flaky sometimes with connectivity-cpp :(
<rsalveti> Wellark: ok, retrying
<elopio> brendand, sil2100, bzoltan, Mirv_: I'll take care of the notes app. I'm sorry we missed it with our testing.
<brendand> elopio, i pushed a branch. we just need to delete the test
<brendand> elopio, we might also fix up the swipe_right test so that it doesn't use the deprecated argument
<brendand> elopio, what do you think?
<elopio> brendand: yes, that's the way. Can you also update the swipe_right test now that you are there?
<brendand> elopio, will do
<elopio> brendand: thanks. And so, what apps are left for me? Have you taken care of them all?
<brendand> elopio, timp is looking at sudoku and calendar
<elopio> brendand: ok, I'll look at the dialer.
<brendand> elopio, dialer is false positives
<elopio> I see a crash there.
<brendand> elopio, i reran them this morning
<elopio> also on the ui toolkit.
<brendand> elopio, same. there was a unity8 crash, but it's not reproducible
<brendand> elopio, we'll need to see if they crop up again
<brendand> elopio, wait - actually i haven't looked at 122 yet
<elopio> wooohooo, toolkit back to 100%
<elopio> we need to add keyboard tests to these runs.
<brendand> elopio, apparently the keyboard tests are completely bogus
<brendand> elopio, the ones that are there are for an old version
<brendand> elopio, so first we need to write some keyboard tests :)
<ogra_> sil2100, 122 doesnt look as bad as expected ... http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/touch/mako/122:20140709.1:20140709/8958/
<brendand> ogra_, just a new filemanager failure, oddly
<ogra_> yeah
<elopio> brendand: oh, well, we can do it when the dash is back to green.
<sil2100> ogra_: yeah, but still... we seem to be having flaky tests in overall since we had so many random ones in the previous 2 images
<ogra_> sil2100, yep, but at least its only 6 of them now
<davmor2> popey: can you try something, Open the web browser, then swipe back to the apps lens, expand the My apps section, then scroll to the Ubuntu store, click on that, have a quick browse then hit the back button, where do you wind up on that apps lens?  For me it is like row 3-4 of the list of apps.
<cyphermox_> Wellark: connectivity-api fails to build on powerpc... it's not critical, but if you could look at it, it seems like it should be pretty simple to fix these two wifi tests: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179619203/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-powerpc.connectivity-api_0.0.1%2B14.10.20140709.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Eisbrecher_xnox> !ci-help plars: latest trusty daily image is 20140709, yet desktop testing has not run against trusty since april. http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/trusty/desktop/
<ubot5> Eisbrecher_xnox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: that's odd... let me look, I just looked and saw it had run today
<plars> oh, hah
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: have there been new trusty daily images since then?
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: since 0417, yes.
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: last I checked there were not yet, so we didn't have a location to check yet
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: there are daily trusty images build for a weeks now, with proposed enabled.
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: so it's looking at the pending location for utopic, but downloading from the last place it knew to get trusty
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: I'll need to update some locations
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: yes. devel are /daily-live/$distro...., but stable images are /$distro/daily-live/$distro.....
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: right, I see them
<cjwatson> mhr3: want me to publish silo 4?
<mhr3> cjwatson, yes pls
<cjwatson> "2014-07-09 15:33:51,571 INFO Don't upload the silo automatically.
<cjwatson> "
 * cjwatson wonders what that means
<cjwatson> Ah right
<cjwatson> mhr3: Why isn't this a soname change in libunity-scopes?
<cjwatson> mhr3: There are symbols here with changed ABIs
<mhr3> cjwatson, no, they're just added
<cjwatson> That's not what the symbols file diff says
<cjwatson> - (c++)"unity::scopes::Category::Category(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, unity::scopes::CategoryRenderer const&)@Base" 0.4.0+14.04.20140312.1
<cjwatson> + (c++)"unity::scopes::Category::Category(std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::shared_ptr<unity::scopes::CannedQuery const> const&, unity::scopes::CategoryRenderer const&)@Base" 0.5.2+14.10.20140709.2
<cjwatson> - (c++)"unity::scopes::internal::ScopeConfig::parse_appearance_attribute(std::map<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, unity::scopes::Variant, std::less<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > >, std::allocator<std::pair<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const, unity::scopes::Variant> > >&, std::basic_string<char, ...
<cjwatson> ... std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)@Base" 0.5.1+14.10.20140626
<cjwatson> + (c++)"unity::scopes::internal::ScopeConfig::parse_appearance_attribute(std::map<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> >, unity::scopes::Variant, std::less<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > >, std::allocator<std::pair<std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const, unity::scopes::Variant> > >&, std::basic_string<char, ...
<cjwatson> ... std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&, std::basic_string<char, std::char_traits<char>, std::allocator<char> > const&)@Base" 0.5.2+14.10.20140709.2
<cjwatson> and others
<mhr3> cjwatson, because generation of the symbol file is weird and it duplicates stuff
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: i did this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7770858/ is my utah old?
<cjwatson> mhr3: Then shouldn't I be seeing equivalent removals somewhere else?
<mhr3> cjwatson, the "removed" one is two lines up
<cjwatson> mhr3: oh, hmm
<cjwatson> mhr3: I'll look harder when I'm off this call
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: don't think I've seen that before, what version are you on?
<popey> davmor2: yes, and I see icons overlaying eachother
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: you can also pass it an already-downloaded image, which is typically what we do
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: with -i, and a preseed with -p
<davmor2> popey: nice one ta
<mhr3> cjwatson, and btw removals/changes in unity::internal don't matter
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: hm. ok.
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: something like: run_utah_tests.py -d -m physical+  --name power-test-1 -i /utopic-desktop-amd64.iso tests/master.run -p preseed.cfg
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: i definately do not have anything physical to provision.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: let me try -i and -p
 * ogra_ wonders about the prefic Eisbrecher_xnox carries ... 
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: VM installs are not going to work either, but for entirely different reasons
<ogra_> *prefix
<popey> i wondered that too
<ogra_> is that Eisbrecher like Rammstein ?
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: i boot vm, i install, it reboots.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: now i'm trying to make sure utah in a vm also works.
<robru> ogra_, yeah I suppose you can break ice with a ramming stone...
<ogra_> robru, lol
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: apparently utah now has to do some kind of trick in utopic to determine that it rebooted the VM
<cjwatson> mhr3: shouldn't they have their symbol visibility set to hidden?
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: that's an entirely different bug though
<mhr3> cjwatson, it's complicated... but no
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: let me try trusty, i haven't used my utah setup in a while, but it used to run things.
<mhr3> cjwatson, what's important is that proper users of the lib never see them
<bfiller> robru: I need a silo for line 28 please
<cjwatson> mhr3: ok, looked again and acked
<mhr3> cjwatson, cheers
<oSoMoN> hi, can I haz a silo for line 29 ?
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: yep, looking
<Eisbrecher_xnox> cjohnston: hey. My UTAH doesn't run a basic VM provision and a basic test/runlist.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> times out at the very beginning with a typeerror
<Eisbrecher_xnox> cjohnston: can you help? or e.g. do you have any place where you know utah setup is correct and would you be able to run some runlists for me with a few changes?
<cjohnston> Eisbrecher_xnox: probably best to talk to doanac
<doanac> Eisbrecher_xnox: I think psivaa-off could probably run some without too much effort for you.
<ogra_> if he wasnt off :)
<Eisbrecher_xnox> cjohnston: hm ok.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: well, for me utah from stable ppa trusty does not work at all against a VM.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: is it known to be working? which utah version is in production?
<cjwatson> oSoMoN: did you notice you have silo 12?  you can build now
<robru> bfiller, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/#?q=bfiller ;-)
<rsalveti> Wellark: still nothing even after a few rebuilds
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: plars | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<oSoMoN> cjwatson, thanks
<doanac> Eisbrecher_xnox: psivaa-off is using our stable ppa for our testing right now.
<doanac> it probably requires a config tweak for the installer
<cjwatson> robru: silo 19 is going to fail to build as far as citrain is concerned because arm64/powerpc/ppc64el won't work, but that's intentional - it was a mistake that those were built in the version in -proposed, and I've been working with the webapps team to get things back in order relative to utopic
<robru> cjwatson, do you want me to publish it after it fails to build?
<cjwatson> robru: once it's built on amd64/arm64/i386 and they've tested it (maybe alex-abreu can fast-track that?), it should be OK to forcibly publish it
<robru> ok
<cjwatson> robru: then I'll need to remove the stale binaries from -proposed, which I can do a bit later
<cjwatson> robru: (might also need to abort the build job once amd64/armhf/i386 have finished, to avoid it taking forever?  not sure)
<robru> cjwatson, ok, i'll keep an eye on it
<cjwatson> thanks
<cjwatson> robru: looks like it does indeed need to be aborted, probably
<robru> cjwatson, hm, yeah, seems so
<robru> cjwatson, I asked alex abreu to test it, then I'll publish it later
<cjwatson> thanks
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: e.g. i've purged and re-installed utah from 2013 december, yet i fail to run e.g. basic default tests against precise images.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: and that's on utopic host, provisioning VMs.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: i'll try trusty host again with current packaging.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: are the configs commited somewhere? and/or default configs in the packaging adjusted appropriately?
<doanac> Eisbrecher_xnox: let me find our jenkins job in production where this happens
<doanac> Eisbrecher_xnox: is this your issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libvirt/+bug/1329254
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1329254 in libvirt (Ubuntu) "VMs do not become inactive during the reboot on saucy and later hosts" [Critical,Invalid]
<doanac> it looks like we've been broke for a while: http://ci.ubuntu.com/smokeng/utopic/desktop/
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: no, that is not my issue. no VMs ever start nor attempt provisioning.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: but noting that bug. I should be able to e.g. use precise host to run utah.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: or i'd be happy to port desktop tests away from utah. And onto MAAS/Openstack.
<doanac> Eisbrecher_xnox: that's the long term goal.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> doanac: can MAAS & canonistack boot custom images from object store with externally provided boot options, etc.
<Eisbrecher_xnox> ?
<doanac> Eisbrecher_xnox: i think the custom images thing is the tough part. I think MAAS might be able to do it now, they used to have troubles with that
<doanac> MAAS is more about booting a few images a lot of times, not boot lots images one time
<doanac> Eisbrecher_xnox: here's our jenkins job/configuration for how we run this: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/utopic-desktop-i386-smoke-default/
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Trusty/view/Smoke%20Testing/job/trusty-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/163/console
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: looks like I can produce this problem on VM with latest trusty now that we have them
<plars> doanac: I've not seen a way to do custom images in maas, did you find something about that? that would be really useful if we could
<doanac> plars: i haven't looked in forever, but i thought it was on their roadmap
<bzoltan> robru:  I have put a simple packaging fix for the UITK in the line31. It will unblock several app landings as Jenkins have an old -theme package.
<robru> did somebody say 'unblock'?
 * robru ears perk up
<Eisbrecher_xnox> plars: what about release trusty (14.04.0) ?
<plars> Eisbrecher_xnox: we tested all the way through the end of trusty with this, and it only broke again when we started pulling images from the new location for daily builds, so that one should be fine
<sil2100> 'unblock' is the magic keyword here
<robru> bzoltan, http://people.canonical.com/~rbpark/citrain/#?q=bzoltan ;-)
<bzoltan> robru: :D nice, thanks
<robru> bzoltan, you're welcome!
<slangasek> wgrant: do we get dbgsym packages for packages built in the CITrain silo ppas?
<slangasek> infinity: ^^ maybe you know the answer to this offhand
<infinity> slangasek: We do if they're configured correctly.
<slangasek> so... who can check the configuration?
<infinity> slangasek: I can if I'm on the right teams.  Point me at a PPA.
<slangasek> infinity: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-0<n><n>
<slangasek> e.g., https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-001
<infinity> Ahh, yeah, I'm not in a team that can upload to those.
<infinity> asac: Want to add me to https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+members ?
<slangasek> infinity: can you tell robru what to look for?
 * infinity asks, before realizing this is signing up for a bunch of FTBFS spam.
<infinity> robru: Unintuitively, what you want in the config is for "build debug symbols" and "publish debug symbols" to both be unchecked.
<robru> excellent
<infinity> I assume this is the case already, or we'd surely have had a lot of complaints.
<robru> infinity, where would I find that under? I don't see a 'config' option on the silos.
<infinity> slangasek: To be fair, this is a whole lot of shoestring and bubblegum and prone to failure until we have librarian space to do it the right way.
<slangasek> infinity: who would have complained?  We're still trying to find our way to reliable ARM crash reporting
<infinity> robru: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-016/+admin
<robru> infinity, i'm not allowed in there apparently
<infinity> robru: Quite possibly a page you don't have access to see, but I would if I were in that team.
<slangasek> and it's entirely possible it's set for some but not all of the silos
<infinity> slangasek: Well, this affects all arches, it's not just arm.  I'd think someone would have complained if silo uploads lacked ddebs.
<infinity> slangasek: But yes, some of them might be misconfigured.
<robru> infinity, I'm in that team and don't have permissions to that page. i guess asac is the only person who can answer this question
<slangasek> infinity: yes; and AIUI we're not going to have space in the librarian in time to make a difference for RTM, and we rather need to be able to be able to debug crashes on the phone before then
<infinity> Anyhow, we need either me in that team, or a WeBop to check for us.
<infinity> robru: No, I mean if *I* were in that team, *I* could see it, not that everyone in the team can.
<slangasek> infinity, robru: I have a list of affected packages, is there a way to backtrack from the current binary package in the archive to the silo it was built in?
<robru> ok, magic, got it
<infinity> robru: It's an intersection of "being in the team" and some other magic permissions I have.
<infinity> slangasek: Yeah, we can see where it built.
<slangasek> infinity: where do I see that
<robru> slangasek, yeah, that shows up somewhere
<infinity> slangasek: The build log, if nothing else.
<infinity> slangasek: Also, publishing history of the source shows the copy source.
<slangasek> ok
<robru> slangasek, if you go to the source package page: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/connectivity-api and click the triangle to expand the latest release, it'll say 'copied from ubuntu utopic in Landing PPA xxx by Ubuntu Archive Auto-Sync..."
<robru> slangasek, or this page also: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+sourcepub/4175790/+listing-archive-extra
<slangasek> ok, so the only one I can confirm was in a silo so far is https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-005/+build/6072141
<robru> slangasek, oh, you're talking about qt5.3?? that was an enormous landing from silo 5, from a few weeks ago... like dozens of packages in there together
<slangasek> robru: I'm talking about any of the packages that bdmurray tells me missing dbgsyms are causing problems for
<slangasek> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-006/+build/6146609
<slangasek> that one seems to also be missing dbgsyms
<robru> slangasek, ok but like... if that first one you linked was missing debugsyms, it would follow then that all the packages built in that silo at that time should also be missing them, right? is bdmurray telling you about dozens and dozens of qt5.3 packages?
<infinity> slangasek: That qtwebkit upload didn't produce ddebs at all.
<slangasek> hmm, scratch that, the above mir build does have its dbgsyms
<slangasek> infinity: oh? buggy source then?
<infinity> slangasek: Oh, no.  I mean the build didn't produce them as an artifact.  You would see "Publishing debug debs" in the sbuild log if it had been instructed to publish.
<infinity> slangasek: So, quite likely a misconfigured PPA.
<slangasek> ok
<infinity> Actually, no.  I see no mention of .ddebs being built in the build either.
<infinity> ... which might be the same misconfiguration.
<infinity> So, yeah.
<slangasek> asac: ^^ please add infinity to ~ci-train-ppa-service so he has access to administer the ppa configs as needed
<infinity> We should check the PPA configs.
<infinity> robru: Are those PPAs automagically created by some scripting mojo?
<slangasek> asac: (and please consider adding another admin to the team)
<infinity> robru: I can fix the current ones (given access), but if more will be (re)created, we need to stamp it out at the root.
<robru> infinity, I think they might have once been, but they're stable now, eg, so changes you make are permanent and won't be wiped out
<robru> infinity, I don't think we're in any danger of adding more silos... some months ago we had a huge crunch for silos and didn't add any then, we're chugging along smoothly now, no need to add any now...
<robru> infinity, i don't even know where that code would be ;-)
<infinity> slangasek: Hrm.  Looking at how sbuild was called, I think the PPA is configured correctly, though.
<infinity> slangasek: So, it could be a source bug, or a pkg-create-dbgsyms bug.
<robru> infinity, yeah, I've got the code that creates the jenkins jobs from templates, but I don't see anything about actually creating the silos. I think they're created by hand.
<slangasek> so, thumbnailer is special.
<slangasek> we have dbgsyms for libthumbnailer0 (in main), but not for thumbnailer-service and qtdeclarative5-ubuntu-thumbnailer0.1 (in universe).
<infinity> slangasek: Another random build from 005 shows it building and publishing ddebs: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/179474606/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-arm64.address-book-app_0.2%2B14.10.20140707-0ubuntu1_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> so probably not a silo config issue
<infinity> slangasek: So, qtwebkit or pkg-create-dbgsyms are being jerks.
<slangasek> however, the above points to ddebs.u.c not coping well with cross-component packages
 * slangasek nods and takes a closer look
<infinity> slangasek: IME, ddebs.u.c just publishes the lot to main (ie: nscd.ddeb is in main, despite nscd.deb being in universe)
<slangasek> infinity: fine in theory, but in this case there are no ddebs for those binary packages in either main or universe
<slangasek> so /something/ went wrong
<infinity> slangasek: Hrm, though the thumbnailer thing is broken, I see.
<infinity> slangasek: That would be a pitti question.
 * slangasek nods
<cyphermox_> mandel: kgunn: greyback: mzanetti: I'd like to land silo 14; that means I'll need to rebuild my silo now, this will impact yours and require a rebuild before landing
<slangasek> build log shows the ddebs were built. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/174196976/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-armhf.thumbnailer_1.1%2B14.04.20140401.1-0ubuntu2_UPLOADING.txt.gz
<cyphermox_> mandel: kgunn: greyback: mzanetti: I'd just like to make sure we're all on the same page, let me know if you're already ready to land so we can coordinate
<infinity> slangasek: Right, I checked the same thing.  So, assuming they all got in the tarball (which they should have), the failure is on the ddeb-retriever/publisher side.
<infinity> Unfortunately, we don't keep history that far back, so those ones are completely unrecoverable.
<asac> slangasek: done x2/3
<asac> welcome
<asac> admin u r
* plars changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: fginther | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<asac> infinity: ppas were initially created by me manually and devirtualized and other tweaks through RT
<asac> the other tweaks i dont know details... we asked IS to duplicate the features of the unity-daily ppa we had back then for the old syste
<asac> m
<asac> slangasek: ^ ... have fun
 * asac out for couple hours
<infinity> asac: They first few I've looked at look correct.  Looks like all of slangasek's complaints are outside the CI system, for once.
<asac> cool.
<slangasek> infinity: ok, thanks for checking
<infinity> slangasek: Alright, checked 000 through 020, and all look fine.
<slangasek> ok
<bzoltan> rsalveti: robru: the UITK with a fixed packaging is ready and tested in the silo16
<robru> bzoltan, coolio!
<bzoltan> rsalveti: would you please ^
<bzoltan> or anybody with jedi power :)
<robru> done
<bzoltan> robru:  awesome :) we just made Renato happy. After yesterdays soccer game he deserves it :)
<robru> hehehe
<slangasek> infinity: hmm, how about bzip2? nothing about ddebs in the build log, nothing on ddebs.u.c
<slangasek> robru: um?  all packaging changes are supposed to be signed off by an Ubuntu dev, which AIUI you aren't yet?
<robru> slangasek, it was a trivial version bump though, no new deps or even build system changes
<slangasek> robru: it's not a bump, it's a hard-coding of a versioned dependency; this is probably ok, but an Ubuntu dev should be making that determination
<robru> slangasek, hm, ok, sorry
<slangasek> robru: please don't take advantage of the landing team's backdoor into the Ubuntu archive ;)
<slangasek> also please /do/ feel free to impose upon the members of the Foundations team to review these
<slangasek> infinity: because bzip2 doesn't use debhelper. SCORE
<Saviq> robru, huh, any idea what changed with ci-train ordering branches to merge?
<Saviq> robru, see https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/110/console (ignore the conflict)
<bzoltan> slangasek:  it is my fault, I was pushy with this fix to land
<robru> Saviq, no idea, sorry... sil2100 is the only person to toys with that code really
<Saviq> robru, mhm, worried I have no control over ordering any more :|
<sil2100> Saviq: hi! So!
<Saviq> sil2100, oh, you're around
<Saviq> sil2100, check out line 20
<Saviq> sil2100, and then the output from build job https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-1-build/110/console
<Saviq> sil2100, ignore the conflict
<sil2100> Saviq: sometime in the past I added a modification as per sergio's request to re-order merges whenever there are pre-requisites present, but only in this case
<Saviq> sil2100, ah
<Saviq> sil2100, fine in that case
<sil2100> Saviq: are there any prereqs?
<Saviq> sil2100, there are, yes
<sil2100> Saviq: I might add a flag to disable that ;p
<Saviq> sil2100, ok, we should be fine then, just need to make sure to keep prereqs up to date
<sil2100> Saviq: sorry for the confusion anyways, since this is to make sure people didn't push out changelogs that didn't make sense
<sil2100> Saviq: as sometimes because of this, changelogs were b0rken and if there was no packaging changes then those were pushed to the archive looking terrible
<robru> Saviq, indeed https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/launcher-new-background/+merge/225317 has a pre-requisite
<sil2100> As no one noticed that to inform people that the 'order was wrong'
<Saviq> sil2100, robru, yeah, understood, was always caring about ordering prereqs myself, better for us that train does it itself :)
<sil2100> Saviq: but it's trying to do it in a smart way, and not change the order of those that are not prerequisite-enabled ;)
<sil2100> Saviq: indeed! :)
<sil2100> Saviq: that's good practice in overall - but as I said, I'll add a flag to disable that just in case
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> robru, btw, I'm sometimes having issues with the MP bubbles going away too quickly (can't reach the MP links in time) in the train dashboard
<robru> Saviq, which?
<robru> oh, the MP links
<Saviq> robru, as I hover over components in the silo
<robru> Saviq, yeah, the trick there is you're probably moving the mouse over the next lower entry on your way to the bubble. works better if you start with your mouse not at the left side of the package names
<Saviq> robru, yeah, moving down (for the last component) results in the same
<Saviq> robru, oh, on that note
<Saviq> robru, check out silo 18 for unity8
<Saviq> robru, no MPs there
<robru> Saviq, yeah, so the bubble only stays visible when your mouse is directly over the <a> tag, so if it goes off even for a second, the bubble disappears.
<robru> Saviq, heh, you mean the way that bubble extends beyond the bottom of the screen?
<Saviq> robru, no, I just get a circle here ;)
<robru> Saviq, screenshot?
<Saviq> robru, http://imgur.com/J8oX4sc
<robru> Saviq, weird! try reloading the page? works for me...
<Saviq> robru, heh, same in chromium, must've cached somewhere
<robru> Saviq, that's weird because I specifically use a trick to prevent caching of those status files...
<Saviq> robru, I know, I told you to timestamp the requests ;)
<Saviq> robru, the json looks fine
<Saviq> robru, sounds like a related error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7771733/ ?
<Saviq> nah, get that multiple times
<Saviq> aaanyway
<elopio> fginther: could you change runners configs to put the empty keyring files?
<elopio> not putting extra pressure, just trying to figure out what to do next
<kgunn> cyphermox_: just tell me when you land...when those packages are in we'll need to rebuild
<kgunn> cyphermox_: ours is a test silo that i stated ahead of time, we would not land before monday to give it a little time
<robru> kgunn, I'm about to publish right now, is that ok?
<kgunn> robru: absolultely
<cyphermox_> kgunn: so it's connectivity-api, dbus-cpp, indicator-network and ubuntu-system-settings
<fginther> elopio, sorry about that, I meant to give that a try once the bug was updated. let me through something together and test this out
<elopio> fginther: thanks.
<oSoMoN> robru, hey, can silo 12 be published?
<robru> oSoMoN, I dunno, looks like we need a core dev ack here... pretty complicated diff you got there...
<robru> kenvandine, mterry anybody around for a quick core dev ack? ^^
<oSoMoN> robru, is it? the changes to debian/control are very minimal, just bumping a runtime dep iirc
<kenvandine> robru, sure
<robru> oSoMoN, yeah I was being sarcastic, sorry
<mterry> robru, ack
<robru> hehe
<kenvandine> haha
<oSoMoN> robru, haha, sorry it’s late for sarcasm here :)
<mterry> :)
<robru> oSoMoN, ok it's publishing now ;-)
<robru> mterry, kenvandine thanks
<oSoMoN> robru, mterry, kenvandine: thanks
<fginther> elopio, do you have an MP to exercise those keyring changes?
<robru> mterry, another ack please? this one's a bit bigger ;-) https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-018-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity8_7.90+14.10.20140709.2-0ubuntu1.diff
<mterry> robru, sure looks ok
<robru> mterry, thanks
<robru> heh, kgunn started a build job and then signed off before seeing the error message. I guess I could fix that for him...
<robru> oh, he got it
<robru> ok, i'm off for late lunch, bbl
<elopio> fginther: one second, I'll make the branch.
<elopio> it's one line.
<Saviq> robru, you're too fast!
<Saviq> thanks!
<robru> Saviq, hehe, I just happened to notice it even before the bot pinged. you're welcome!
<elopio> fginther: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/unity-scope-click/enable_credentials/+merge/226226
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-10
<bfiller> robru: around? needs silo for line 34 please
<robru> bfiller, ok you're in silo 3
<bfiller> robru: cheers
<robru> bfiller, oooh, triple threat, you have silos 1, 2, and 3 ;-)
<bfiller> robru: watch out :)
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 123 building (started: 20140710 02:05) ===
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 123 DONE (finished: 20140710 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/123.changes ===
<mandel> cyphermox_, no problem!
<Saviq> sil2100, woops, check out this commit message http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-api/trunk/revision/145
<Saviq> sil2100, looks like you need to set() the approvers :)
<Saviq> sil2100, but actually really, it looks like it takes all votes into account, so even if I approved and then disapproved for some reason, I'd show up in the list?
<sil2100> Oh!
<sil2100> Saviq: eeek!
<Saviq> sil2100, indeed
<sil2100> Saviq: let me fix that quickly
<brendand> sil2100, ah - what happened to mako results?
<Mirv> a good question
<Mirv> also, manta and flo are (to the extent they've run) failing/exploding a lot, so something is a miss
<Mirv> -' '
<sil2100> Saviq: fix ready, just let me test it this time
<ogra_> hmm, no mako tests at all for 123
<sil2100> psivaa-off will be a bit later today, so we'll have to wait for the answer...
<popey> davmor2: bug 1338939 seems fixed in #123, so alarms don't go off 3 times
<ubot5> bug 1338939 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Alarms go off 3 times on mako and flo" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338939
<sil2100> Saviq: should be good now, the previous mechanism was a bit too simple it seems
<brendand> sil2100, i'm going to have to miss the meeting this morning. unless new things appear in 123, we have everything under control
<brendand> sil2100, if there's anything i need to do just ping me
<sil2100> brendand: I like the sound of that ;)
 * ogra_ hopes the network-service crashes might be gone 
<ogra_> buut thats probably just a dream :P
<sil2100> Saviq: you can now also override the default 'smartass' prereq branch reorder
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks
<Saviq> davmor2, good news, I say we managed to handle the deadlock bug first-class, there's already fixes in store
<sil2100> Saviq: which bug? :)
<Saviq> sil2100, bug #1339700
<ubot5> bug 1339700 in Mir 0.4 "[regression] Device locks randomly on welcome screen" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1339700
<sil2100> Saviq: \o/
<davmor2> excellent
<mvo_> sil2100: its very quiet so far, I am not misisng anything, right? its just quiet this morning :) ?
<mvo_> sil2100: action wise I mean
<sil2100> mvo_: yeah ;)
<sil2100> mvo_: I'm surprised actually, it happens rarely! We even have 6 silos free :O
<mvo_> great, I do patch piloting then in my free moment, I'm on duty today for that  as well
<mvo_> sil2100: yeah I was wondering if we already got additional ones :)
 * sil2100 grabs a coffee
<sil2100> I just recently discovered the moka pot for coffee, usually I was just using instant coffee
<sil2100> As I have no coffee machine at home
<Mirv> indeed surprisingly quiet
<Mirv> so it's done now? :)
<mvo_> sil2100: i'm off for lunch
<sil2100> mvo_: ok, no worries, today seems to be really quiet
<sil2100> And I'm around if anything, although hacking the train right now
<camako> sil2100, Can we have the distro pull from some branch other than lp:mir, perhaps from the full path (lp:~mir-team/mir/utopic)? This will allow us to config our Mir LP project page correctly. Currently, this is not possible because we can't change the "dev focus" setting since lp:mir will point to the new setting and break distro.
<sil2100> camako: ok, so... citrain allows that, no problem, but this makes the nice 'trunk always synced with distro' idea invalid
<sil2100> camako: in my opinion we could do that I guess, but I must say that we prefer the trunk branch to be the 'latest distro', while other branches pointing to the 'bleeding edge'
<camako> sil2100, currently we have devel and we MP to trunk from there... so the idea doesn't hold as things stand anyways...
<camako> sil2100, we want to merge to trunk when we have accumulated content which come in multiple MPs... we do that in the devel branch(es)
<sil2100> camako: right, but at least trunk is up-to-date with distro, so anyone that wants to get the snapshot from the archive can just do bzr branch trunk
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> camako: let me think about that - anyway, the infrastructure allows such a change, but let me think of how it can affect our concepts
<camako> sil2100, I appreciate you entertaining the idea... Currently, our project page has incoherent info abt the status of the project (https://launchpad.net/mir) . E.g. latest version being 0.1.9 when we have released 0.4.0...
<popey> ogra_: can we please include https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click-sync/reminders/+merge/218803 in the next image?
<sil2100> camako: ok, let me look into that then :) I'll get back to you with some questions later most probably
<camako> sil2100, thanks again... feel free.. :-)
<ogra_> popey, i'm not sure i have commit rights to that branch
<popey> ah, i see
<popey> Laney: are you able to approve https://code.launchpad.net/~sergiusens/click-sync/reminders/+merge/218803 ?
<ogra_> sil2100, in case you want to find out what pulled in a new package i now wrote a script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7774488/
<ogra_> popey, let me check first :)
<ogra_> ah looks like i can ... it is owned by ubuntu-cdimage
<popey> oh you are in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+members
<popey> ☻
<popey> Laney: ignore me, sorry.
<Laney> popey: Good, because I don't know what that is so would have had to find out. :)
<popey> hehe
<ogra_> merged ... afaik the next cron run should pick it up and add it http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list
<davmor2> popey: latest image can you open the contacts app?
<popey> thank you ogra_
<davmor2> popey: and when you do does it show contacts
<popey> yes
<davmor2> I think my addressbook db might of got screwed during the updates then
<davmor2> popey: this is what I get http://davmor2.co.uk/~davmor2/screenshots-phone/device-2014-07-10-114109.png
<popey> i see contacts
<popey> also, do you see app names being off centre?
<davmor2> popey: 1 second
<davmor2> popey: yes it looks like it is aligned right
<davmor2> popey: dropping letters is the best for a screenshot :)
<popey> ta, will file bug
<davmor2> popey: rebooted now I have contacts again so no idea what was going on with that :)
<popey> heh
<popey> davmor2: bug 1340132
<ubot5> bug 1340132 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "Text labels under icons are offset to the right #123 mako" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340132
<davmor2> popey: confirmed
<popey> ta
<ogra_> popey, reminders is now on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/click_list ... next image will pick it up
<popey> thanks, dpm ^
<dpm> nice one, thanks ogra_, popey!
<ogra_> and i notice that dekko breaks threading if i answer mails :(
<psivaa> sil2100: so all 3 mako devices failed on 'phablet-network -n /home/ubuntu/magners-wifi' step
<sil2100> psivaa: hi!
<sil2100> psivaa: uh...
<psivaa> sil2100: sorry, took longer than expected for me to be back online :)
<psivaa> sil2100: is there any signs on network setup during dogfooding?
<sil2100> psivaa: no worries ;) It's good to have you back though
<sil2100> psivaa: didn't see anything, davmor2 you noticed any network problems with the latest image?
<psivaa> sil2100: ogra_: i see 'dpkg-source: warning: failed to verify signature on ./ubuntu-ui-toolkit_0.1.49+14.10.20140709-0ubuntu1.dsc'
<ogra_> psivaa, seems it was updated since the last "apt-get update"
<davmor2> psivaa, sil2100: no but I wonder if the tests have been update to include the flight mode button?
<ogra_> (which if in doubt was at image build time)
<davmor2> popey: do you have an up-to-date flow ?  if so what happens if you open the settings app from the launcher?
<psivaa> davmor2: the network setup failed before any tests start running
<ogra_> did it ?
<ogra_> it says it succeeded in the console log
<ogra_> hmm, i wonder if this upgrade of my flo will ever finish
<ogra_> it took 3min on the google logo, and now it sits at the animation for another 3 already
<ogra_> ah, complaining helps :)
<davmor2> ogra_: try opening the settings app please
<ogra_> on it
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> startup animation hangs
<ogra_> ah, not only that
<ogra_> UI hangs completely
 * ogra_ reboots 
<davmor2> ogra_: thanks for confirming that is the unity8 lock issue :)
 * ogra_ wonders why the boot takes so long 
<ogra_> thats really annoying
<ogra_> davmor2, it also happens if i start it from the apps scope
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah I was starting it from the launcher which is why I said that :)
<ogra_> wow, so that was 1.5min for the animation screen ... not good
<psivaa> ogra_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7774666/ is the syslog in one of the devices. the line 'NetworkManager[1654]: <warn> could not mark modem as powered: org.ofono.Error.Failed Operation failed' is there in one device when i tried phablet-network manyally
<ogra_> (and my bootchart device currently has my dev-mode work on it, so i cant make a bootchart :( ... )
<ogra_> psivaa, well, might be that flight mode is on ...
<psivaa> ogra_: by default, soon after flashing?
<ogra_> it shouldnt, but it probably is for you
<psivaa> ogra_: ok, may be the network in the lab at that time was bad. let me reflash them
<ogra_> psivaa, bug 1321627
<ubot5> bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states if ofono 'Online' toggle fails" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1321627
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
<sil2100> o/
<psivaa> ogra_: ok, sounds relevant. see a urfkill package update in 123 too
<ogra_> yes, thats supposed to fix this bug ;)
<ogra_> not sure it does ... my devices never hit that condition
<ogra_> davmor2, bah, that bug makes my flo pretty unusable ... cant use it for 5min without it locking up
<psivaa> seems only affect mako?
<ogra_> well, we dont have other devices with WWAN
<davmor2> ogra_: it's only become less stable on current yesterday it was the most stable :)
<psivaa> ack, ack
<ogra_> davmor2, oh, but it didnt hang hard this time ... after a few mins it started moving again
<davmor2> ogra_: yeah it's a deadlock thing :)
<ogra_> i wonder if that also makes the boot slow
<ogra_> though the animation doesnt seem to get stuck
<davmor2> ogra_: might
 * psivaa -> reboot
<mvo_> sil2100: aha, looks like you released landing-013 before I got the chance. I'm back now :)
<davmor2> ogra_: if I do a ubuntu-device-flash --developer-mode and then do an ota will the ota then lose the developer-mode or is it a permanent setting?
<davmor2> ogra_: I ask because obviously getting logs and stuff is important as is filing bugs from the device which I do via adb, but it is more important to be able to test ota's too :)
<ogra_> davmor2, it should persist
<ogra_> if it doesnt thats a bug
<davmor2> ogra_: nice okay I'll keep that in mind when it lands then :)
<psivaa> ogra_: davmor2: sil2100: the wifi network setup failed again on the next run with 3 more mako devices.
<ogra_> well, did you check whats described in the bug ?
<davmor2> psivaa: I've had no issues but I've not done a fresh install only ota.  I can look at a fresh install after but I need to get this silo testing done first.
<ogra_> wow, thats a pretty large plane icon
<ogra_> (in the new system-settings)
<davmor2> ogra_: it is isn't it :)
<davmor2> ogra_: but planes are big right so that's okay it's to scale :)
<ogra_> heh, yeah
<davmor2> ogra_: and for the cup final, who does Brazil support now, Argentina Who are local rivals and obviously they hate, or the team that knocked them out of the cup and completely humiliated them and they now hate :)  Good luck to both teams dodging those missiles as they are hurled ;)
<bzoltan> ogra_: sil2100: I have a landing request in the line 22 what you really want :)
<bzoltan> sil2100: it brings a permanent solution for the calendar, sudoku and all other failing apps caused by that bloody overlapping OSK
<ogra_> davmor2, well, the whole stadioum cheered for germany in the second half ... so i suspect the final will be like a game at home for germany ;)
<davmor2> ogra_: haha
<brendand> psivaa, so will we get results for 123 today?
<brendand> bzoltan, did i hear permenant solution?
<sil2100> bzoltan: o/
<psivaa> brendand: i dont think so, bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1321627 is the cause
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states if ofono 'Online' toggle fails" [Critical,Fix committed]
<bzoltan> brendand: ohh yes :)
<brendand> psivaa, that's been around for a bit though, right?
<psivaa> brendand: yea but there was a new urfkill update for 123 and that's made the issue appear always
<brendand> psivaa, ogra_ - make them back it out
<brendand> psivaa, ogra_ - or can't we do that?
<ogra_> brendand, lets wait for cyphermox_ to get up ... he owns it
<ogra_> psivaa, does the workaround from the bug at least work for you ?
<brendand> bzoltan, that's great
<psivaa> ogra_: yes, it does manually the one in comment https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/urfkill/+bug/1321627/comments/17
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1321627 in urfkill (Ubuntu) "Wrong WWAN value in saved-states if ofono 'Online' toggle fails" [Critical,Fix committed]
<ogra_> psivaa, good , something at least
<ogra_> we should probably put that into phablet-network anyway
<ogra_> (assuming that yu want it to work immediately if you call phablet-network)
<psivaa> ogra_: i've just tested the workaround in our provision script and it worked. if the actual fix for the issue is going to take long, may be we could apply the workaround
<psivaa> but i'm not sure how determinant that workaround is
<ogra_> psivaa, exactly my thought :)
<psivaa> i.e. that will do the trick all the time
<psivaa> :)
<ogra_> well, it will force all rfkill settings to enabled :)
<psivaa> hope that wouldn't open another can of worms :)
<brendand> psivaa, btw is this affecting all CI testing?
<brendand> psivaa, even merge request testing
<psivaa> brendand: i dont know. could you paste a link to a jenkins job, failing?
<brendand> psivaa, like this one for example: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-click-autopilot-runner-mako/316/console
<psivaa> brendand: ok, in a meeting now. will take a look at that in a bit
<popey> seeing a bunch of tests failing in jenkins, where the toolbar doesn't appear. http://91.189.93.70:8080/job/generic-mediumtests-utopic/945 for example, I know music app guys have seen it too.
<psivaa> brendand: but at the first look, it looks very much related
<popey> brendand: & balloons: ^^ any idea?
<brendand> popey, haven't seen that one
<cyphermox_> psivaa: I'm flashing my n4 right now to try and reproduce, but it surprises me a lot that this would be happening
<cyphermox_> urfkill has been on the devices for a long while already, and it always defaults to not be in flight mode, that hasn't changed
<psivaa> cyphermox_: sorry, in a meeting. will ping you back in about ~30-40 mins
<cyphermox_> psivaa: I'm going to need syslog and /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states from a system that shows the issue, before you do much more than run phablet-network
<alf_> fginther: Hi! I need access to the CI train document, what do I need to do?
<alf_> robru: ^^
<fginther> alf_, yep, try robru
<alf_> fginther: thanks
<fginther> hopefully there is someone else around, it's a bit early for robru
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bzoltan> sil2100: robru: brendand: the silo2 with the new UITK to fix test failures is good to go
<bzoltan> thank you queuebot :)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> hm, need to configure my irssi to ping also on notices
* josepht changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: josepht | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<bfiller> sil2100: I need a silo for line 24 please
<sil2100> mvo_: ^ can you handle this? :)
<mvo_> sil2100: in a sec, just writing my activity report :)
<sil2100> mvo_: ah ha! I'm actually doing that all the time throughout the week
<mvo_> hm, maybe not: "Message details
<mvo_> Cell reference out of rang" <- is the error I get
<mvo_> sil2100: when I try to do that
<sil2100> Uh?
<sil2100> mvo_: when does that happen?
<sil2100> mvo_: let me try instead
<mvo_> sil2100: when I click on row 24 and assign silo
<sil2100> Oh, wait, I see something wrong indeed
<sil2100> mvo_: ok, wait a moment, the spreadsheet has a problem, need to fix that
<fginther> sil2100, are you able to give access to the ci-train spreadsheet? alf_ was asking
<sil2100> fginther: yes :) Who needs access?
<fginther> sil2100, sent you a PM
<robru> alf_, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
<alf_> robru: great, thank you
<mvo_> sil2100: the spreadsheet has bad data? or is there a issue iwth the script? just curious
<sil2100> mvo_: not sure yet... it seems there's either something wrong with the onchange trigger of the spreadsheet or the function doing the updates
<sil2100> It didn't initialize the newly added rows
<mvo_> ok
<psivaa> cyphermox_: do you still need those logs that you asked earlier.. syslog and /var/lib/urfkill/saved-states from a just failed device
<psivaa> ?
<cyphermox_> nah, I think we'll be fine
<bzoltan> robru: sil2100: do you what is going on with the UITK from the silo2?
<robru> bzoltan, nope, i just woke up
<bzoltan> robru: ahh, good morning. It will be a good day :) I know from experience, since I am almost done with it.
<robru> sweet
<robru> bzoltan, so it looks like it's in proposed but it's not listed in excuses. was it just published?
<sil2100> Ignore those
<bzoltan> robru:  that would be cool
<sil2100> Had to fight the spreadsheet
<sil2100> mvo_: ok, so it seems it was another unidentified bug from google
<sil2100> mvo_: suddenly it stopped executing the function onChange of the spreadsheet
<mvo_> urgh
<mvo_> ok
<elopio> ping Ursinha. Are there any news about this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1334767
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1334767 in Ubuntu CI Services "Update the mir documentation website" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ursinha> elopio: uh, no. I need to work on that
<popey> davmor2: can you reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-datetime/+bug/1340248
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340248 in indicator-datetime (Ubuntu) "Multiple events at once triggers multiple sounds" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> popey: I can have a look after this
<popey> k
<elopio> Ursinha: that would be nice. Please let me know if you need more information to get it solved.
<Ursinha> elopio: okay, thanks
* cjohnston changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cjohnston | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> ogra_: will you make it to the meeting today?
<ogra_> sil2100, i can, yes, just came out of the allhands call, gimme a sec
<elopio> sil2100: my browser is stuck and I can't click the microphone.
<elopio> Just wanted to point out that this fixes the regressions from the toolkit release: https://code.launchpad.net/~fboucault/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/fix_overlap_osk/+merge/226286
<elopio> sil2100: cool. Thanks :)
<sil2100> grrrr
<brendand> sil2100, and silo005 makes the mediaplayer-app issue go away apparently
<sil2100> brendand: yay \o/
<sil2100> brendand: great news then
<brendand> sil2100, green image tomorrow :)
<fginther> elopio, just an update on the keyring addition. The simple method didn't work (created files with the wrong permissions). I'm testing an alternate method between other tasks.
<sil2100> brendand: weeeelll.... I wouldn't be *that* optimistic ;p
<elopio> fginther: ok, thanks. I've left the branch linked to the bug report so we can confirm if it works.
<davmor2> popey: I'm going to do a couple of things here.  1 Setup 2 appointments in Evolution so we can see what eds does with that by default, 2 See what android does by default with 2 appointments, can you test ios or do you know what it does already.  And what are you expecting, I'm assuming 1 alarm but 2 notify osd's right?
<asac> popey: around?
<popey> yes
<popey> davmor2: i get one notification, short sound, then a few seconds later another one
<robru> sil2100, is it known in image 123 that the network indicator doesn't list any wifi hotspots? I can't get online because it literally does not show any available APs
<sil2100> robru: that might be caused by the issues that are blocking us from getting any autopilot test results in smoketesting
<sil2100> In overall networking is b0rken so to say
<robru> oh good
<robru> oh but i'm connected after a reboot
<sil2100> Yeah, it's a very strange race
<sil2100> robru: it seems to only happen on the first boot after flashing
<robru> sil2100, indeed. also there's two calculator apps on a freshly bootstrapped 123. one of them is nice and one is ugly, no icon even
<sil2100> Uh oh!
<sil2100> I remember a workaround for that
<robru> sil2100, also, there's no scopes? what's going on?
<davmor2> popey: confirmed
<bzoltan> sil2100: robru: may I ask for a silo to the line 27?
<popey> davmor2: can you try this please....
<popey> Unplug phone, start music app, press play, let phone go dark, it doesn't continue to the next track, but does when you wake the phone.
<popey> also does if phone is plugged in.
<ahayzen> popey, i assume the devices in CI are plugged in so if we made a AP test it still would pass?
<ahayzen> popey, therefore could this be added to the list of manual tests u guys do?
<robru> bzoltan, sorry for the delay, was eating. you got silo 13
<popey> yes, davmor2 ^
<bzoltan> robru: thanks :) I had my dinner too ... ham&eggs, I missed that in the morning
<greyback> hey, I want to add 2 source packages to silo6 - do I supply .changes file + friends, or do I push branches somewhere?
<robru> greyback, we need an MP, and then put your MPs into the spreadsheet
<robru> greyback, MPs are the currency of CI Train ;-)
<greyback> robru: ok. One is for a brand new package though, how do I make an MR for that?
<robru> greyback, ok, so is everything set up? you need a launchpad project with a name that matches the source package name, and you need the trunk branch set up so that you can `bzr branch lp:source_package_name` and that works
<robru> greyback, and then you need to create a null merge for the first release, so branch lp:source_package_name, push it to lp:~/source_package_name/null, and then MP that branch into the trunk (the MP will be empty)
<greyback> robru: thanks for explanation. Does that process also apply to lp:ubuntu/qtubuntu-gles (for example) I think need to create a twin called lp:ubuntu/qtmir-gles
<robru> greyback, not sure if you need a gles twin, rsalveti is the guy to talk to about that
<greyback> robru: I definitely need the gles twin. I just don't know how to get the packaging set up for it
<plars> sil2100: ogra_: that urfkill workaround does not seem reliable: http://q-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Touch/view/Ubuntu%20Touch%20Smoke/job/utopic-touch-mako-smoke-daily/450/console
<robru> greyback, oh... well look at some of the existing gles twins and see how they differ from their original sources, and then do that same thing to qtmir ;-)
<greyback> robru: I've that done. I just don't know where to push the code really
<robru> greyback, in that case I don't think it really matters, just make like lp:~/qtmir/qtmir-gles or something.
<greyback> robru: oh ok. I thought it was important
<robru> greyback, gles stuff is usually handled as source package uploads, which means the code comes from what's in distro, and then the patches are forward-ported to the latest release.
<robru> greyback, well, having the gles package is important, but they're not tracked as strictly as the primary branches are in citrain.
<t1mp_> hello
<robru> hi
<t1mp_> we are getting weird logs in our MRs, with failures not related to the MR itself
<t1mp_> this one for example: https://code.launchpad.net/~tpeeters/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/NewColors/+merge/225230
<greyback> robru: so I saw. Ok, I think I know what to do, thanks!
<t1mp_> gives these failures: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2062/console
<robru> greyback, you're welcome!
<t1mp_> I see the same failures in other MRs also
<t1mp_> I don't know why this is in the log - + bzr_cmd='bzr branch lp:~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/mp-testing test-runner'
<t1mp_> that branch is not related to the MR
<t1mp_> robru: any ideas? Are the logs mixed up or the devices not clean?
<sil2100> greyback: you can prepare a source package for the -gles counterparts and ask someone with upload rights to push those to the PPA
<robru> t1mp_, heh, well it's fginther's branch, maybe he knows? ^^
<sil2100> greyback: just be sure to add those to the silo config in the 'additional sources to land'
<t1mp_> I get the same branch in the log of another unrelated MR https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-sdk-team/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/englishButtons/+merge/225610
<t1mp_> fginther: ^
<plars> looks racy dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Could not get owner of name 'org.freedesktop.URfkill': no such name
<plars> maybe yet another delay could work around it?
<plars> psivaa: did you ever see that?
<psivaa> plars: nope, i dint see that
<psivaa> plars: yea, another delay after the first restart could fix that
<psivaa> plars: the workaround that i tried was without the first step of enabling the flight-mode.
<plars> psivaa: that doesn't seem related to the breakage here
<plars> psivaa: it appears to just be racy
<fginther> t1mp_, lp:~fginther/ubuntu-test-cases/mp-testing test-runner is the branch that contains the scripts to actually perform the jenkins job. The problem causing the testing to fail is probably https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1340217
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340217 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] wlan0 state 'unavailable' after flashing" [Critical,Fix released]
<plars> psivaa: I'll experiment a bit
<psivaa> plars: i thought http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7776433/ suggesting that urfkill not fully up before we do run the '/usr/share/urfkill/scripts/flight-mode 0' command
<t1mp_> fginther: it says "Fix Released". Does that mean if we run CI again it will work now?
<psivaa> but leaving it to you :)
<psivaa> plars: thanks
<fginther> t1mp, no, it won't show up automatically until the next image. let me see if I can work it in somehow
<t1mp> fginther: okay, thanks
<popey> cjwatson: seen this when installing a click? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7776458/
<fginther> plars, psivaa, looks like you have a workaround for the touch network bug?
<psivaa> fginther: the workaround appear to meet some race related issues.
<fginther> psivaa, ack
<plars> fginther: wip
<pmcgowan> hi anyone can help us with why CI keeps failing here https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/1211804-allow-technology-preference/+merge/226125
<josepht> cjohnston: ^
<cjohnston> ack
<bzoltan> It is sooooo waste of time to build stuff for powerpc. The hours we loose on that can add up two dozen of massive regression what a powerpc build will never prevent. Cost-benefit, ROI ... please drop powerpc builds
<cjohnston> pmcgowan: it appears to be the networking issue
<pmcgowan> cjohnston, pretend I don't know what that is ;)
<cjohnston> pmcgowan: there are more details in todays landing email, but essentially bug #1340217
<ubot5> bug 1340217 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] wlan0 state 'unavailable' after flashing" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1340217
<pmcgowan> oh foo
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ^^
<kenvandine> ugh
<kenvandine> ok, thanks
<cjohnston> pmcgowan, kenvandine I don't know the entire process, but since it's fix released, maybe someone could kick off a new image?
<pmcgowan> not sure awe_ rsalveti ^^?
<rsalveti> did the package land in release already?
<robru> rsalveti, yeah, 1 hour ago apparently
<plars> ogra_: robru: can we get a new image if that nm bug is fixed then?
<rsalveti> I can kick a new iamge, do we want that now?
<rsalveti> or wait a few more hours?
<plars> I'm still trying to make the workaround work properly, and having lots of problems with it
<plars> rsalveti: oh yeah, you could do that too :)
<robru> rsalveti, yeah I think it's a good idea to kick an image. cron will do it in ~8 hours, I doubt anybody wants to wait that long
<rsalveti> alright, doing that now
<davmor2> popey: play an album and just leave it.  It plays the second track after about a minute so I think the issue is the way the Qt loop handler is working maybe in qt5.3
<awe_> pmcgowan, whatsup?
<pmcgowan> awe_, nm
<pmcgowan> awe_, talking about an image to pick up the urfkill fix
<awe_> rsalveti, +1 on new image
<davmor2> popey: I'm wondering if it is the same issue as the alarm where the clock leaps forward 5 minutes when the alarm goes off
<awe_> we can only reliably reproduce when flashing a new image
<cyphermox_> yes, I was about to kick it
<plars> psivaa: in that case, I'm going to revert the urfkill workaround rather than try to make it work reliably
<popey> davmor2: it works for you with the phone disconnected?
<awe_> cyphermox_, kick the image?
<psivaa> plars: go ahead. i think i mistimed it :)
<davmor2> popey: yeap but there is a huge delay between track 1 ending and track 2 playing
<popey> maybe I'm not patient enough
<popey> ahayzen: ^^
<davmor2> popey: as in at least a minute
<plars> psivaa: it's more than that I think, I was able to get farther with a delay, but phablet-network failed still when running in phablet-config... I don't think it was as simple to workaround as we hoped :(
<cyphermox_> awe_: yeah
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 124 building (started: 20140710 18:55) ===
<psivaa> plars: ohh, ack. ack
<davmor2> popey: track 3 plays almost straight after track 2 though
<davmor2> ahayzen: ^
<davmor2> I don't know if that is the case if you wake the  system though I've just left it while I was doing other stuff
 * popey goes for dinner
<popey> back later
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/VI2SEl knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS knows your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<stgraber> robru: += and so does queuebot :)
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: robru | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: robru | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<robru> stgraber, great work, thanks again ;-)
<stgraber> :)
<stgraber> btw, so far so good, queuebot hasn't been complaining in the logs since I merged and restarted it this morning.
<robru> stgraber, *phew* ;-)
<robru> stgraber, I /part'ed #ubuntu-ci-choo-choo... ain't never looking back!
<robru> stgraber, btw, lxc... I freaking love it! It's the easiest way to play with juju, but even on it's own it's also totally awesome.
<robru> stgraber, seems to me like lxc is the easiest way to bring up an ubuntu+1 chroot... juju can't deploy utopic, you have to deploy trusty and then do-release-upgrade, it's terrible ;-)
<cjwatson> popey: no, not going to look in the evening, please file a bug
<popey> cjwatson: will do
<stgraber> robru: yeah, "sudo lxc-create -t download -n utopic-dev -- -d ubuntu -r utopic -a amd64" is pretty simple and pretty quick (well, we are working on making it even simpler as it's kinda long :))
<robru> stgraber, huh? I just did 'lxc-create -t ubuntu -n foobar' and it sucked down a fresh utopic install for me... pretty magical
<stgraber> robru: ah yeah, the ubuntu template will debootstrap the same release you've got on your machine, but it's not terribly fast.
<stgraber> robru: if you do lxc-create -t download -n foobar, you'll see a list of pre-built images we build daily and that can be grabbed and unpacked much much faster than the ubuntu template can debootstrap (assuming you've got fast internet)
<robru> stgraber, right, it wasn't super fast, but just before that I had done a 'do-release-upgrade -d' from trusty to utopic inside a juju-controlled LXC and it was even worse, so I didn't mind the extra time because it worked so well ;-)
<robru> stgraber, ah, you've got utopic images, nice ;-)
<popey> fginther: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/215/console  any idea what's going on there?
<fginther> popey, one moment
<robru> stgraber, was just reading https://www.stgraber.org/2014/02/09/lxc-1-0-gui-in-containers/ thanks for that as well ;-)
<robru> stgraber, is there any way to run a windowed X session from inside an LXC? Basically I want to bring up a whole unity desktop inside a trusty LXC running on my utopic host...
<stgraber> robru: accelerated may be tricky, but just spawning a separate display is doable with something like Xnest or Xephyr
<robru> stgraber, hmmm, interesting... ;-)
<ahayzen> davmor2, i'm back.... so your saying it works?
<bfiller> robru: silo request for line 23 when you get a chance
<robru> bfiller, yeah, hey... ^^ ;-)
<robru> bfiller, does your IRC client not highlight channel notices or something?
<bfiller> robru: yeah, thought I still need to ping you. all automated now?
<bfiller> oh
<bfiller> didn't read it carefully
<bfiller> sorry
<robru> bfiller, well you can ping me if nothing happens ;-) but I just found it funny that queuebot pinged you to say the silo was ready, and then a minute later you pinged me asking for the silo.
<bfiller> robru: right - sorry I didn't read it
<robru> bfiller, no worries!
<robru> bfiller, just growing pains, we made some changes to the bot recently to make it more responsive
<robru> bfiller, so I can see how you wouldn't have expected it to be ready already!
<robru> fginther, heya, do you have any clue where I might find the documentation for this file format: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~cupstream2distro-maintainers/cupstream2distro/trunk/view/head:/citrain/manual/jenkins-templates/prepare-silo.xml.tmpl ? I've been googling for an hour and I'm totally stumped.
<robru> (like upstream jenkins documentation)
<fginther> robru, I don't know of any documentation and the format varies depending on what plugins are in use and installed
<robru> fginther, yeah, that's the problem. I need to add a trigger but I have no idea what the trigger tag name would be called
<fginther> robru, what I do is generate the job I'm looking for in jenkins itself, pull the config.xml and then replace the templatable parts
<robru> fginther, if I make a change to the jenkins config, is there a way to export that config into this xml format to see what tags it uses?
<robru> fginther, right, how do I do that? ;-)
<fginther> the xml file is availble by just adding '/config.xml', for example - https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/config.xml
<robru> fginther, you are the man! thanks a ton ;-)
<fginther> robru, so you could copy that job to prepare-silo-robru, make your changes there, and then extract the xml
<robru> fginther, it already has my changes, I just need to push a branch so that they don't get clobbered next time they get deployed
<fginther> popey, fixed, a new weather app is built
<fginther> ahh
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 124 DONE (finished: 20140710 20:25) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/124.changes ===
<rsalveti> pmcgowan: awe_: 124 is out
<rsalveti> plars: ^
<awe_> cool, just ran 'ubuntu-device-flash' two seconds ago...
<awe_> synchronicity
<plars> rsalveti: cool, I already updated the CI scripts to take out the workaround, I'll keep an eye on the results
<robru> tedg, you're conflicting with silo 8
<tedg> robru, Who doesn't conflict with silo 8? :-)
<tedg> robru, I thought that silo was still a WIP, no?
<robru> tedg, well, none of bfiller's silos conflicted with silo 8! I ain't sayin, I'm just sayin...
<robru> tedg, so you want me to override that then?
<tedg> robru, Yeah, I think so. I think that's still being put together.
<robru> tedg, ok, you got silo 10
<tedg> Woot!
<tedg> Thanks robru
<robru> tedg, you're welcome!
<Guest36942> fginther, could you help me with that? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/generic-deb-autopilot-runner-mako/2083/console
<dobey> robru: hi. silo 014 is tested now. i think it's good to land
<fginther> Guest36942, this is caused by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1340217, a new image is being built
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1340217 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "[mako] wlan0 state 'unavailable' after flashing" [Critical,Fix released]
<fginther> renato__, actually, it says the new image is ready now
<renato__> fginther, thanks
<renato__> I will trigger a new build
<cyphermox_> psivaa: robru: fginther: so, we're good with 124?
<cyphermox_> seems to me like it's working..
<robru> haven't tested it yet
<psivaa> cyphermox_: smoke test side appear to be OK, the network setup after the flashing appears to have gone good
<cyphermox_> cool
<robru> cyphermox_, just flashed, seems fine
<cyphermox_> great
<popey> networking seems broken on 124 here
<popey> cyphermox_: ^
<popey> my phone booted with network disconnected, pull down indicator, flight mode is off
<popey> if i toggle it on, it flips off again
<popey> /dev/mmcblk0p23                 5.7G  5.4G     0 100% /home
<popey> bah
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-11
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 125 building (started: 20140711 02:05) ===
<bzoltan1> robru: good morning, the silo13 is good to go
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 125 DONE (finished: 20140711 03:35) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/125.changes ===
<ToyKeeper> ... and a new image, mere seconds after I finished testing the last one.
<alecu> I'm in the middle of downloading 124... :-)
<alecu> it takes quite a while to move all those bits down here.
<bzoltan1> it is good to see that the new UITK did fix couple of  failing tests
<bzoltan1> is anybody doing the European tz shift?
<sil2100> Wow
<brendand> sil2100, i think we can get our green image today :)
<sil2100> brendand, ogra_: did you guys see our test results for 125 :D ?
<brendand> sil2100, yes and we have fixes for both those!
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, especially that the mediaplayer issue has a branch already, notes should be easy to fix as well
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> \o/
<brendand> sil2100, land silo005 and popey land my notes app fix
<sil2100> I... I think I'm going to cry!
<brendand> sil2100, popey needs to look after https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/notes-app/bug1330352/+merge/226146
<brendand> sil2100, get it merged and updated in the store
 * sil2100 looks at popey waiting for him to wake up
<sil2100> @_@
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: sil2100 | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<brendand> popey, popey - wake up wake up!
<brendand> CI christmas is here!
<sil2100> Anyway, jokes aside, I'm glad that the networking issue got resolved
<brendand> sil2100, yes. that's good to see
<sil2100> I'm glad we didn't revert - it seems sometimes it's good to just give upstreams some time for a fix
<Mirv> indeed, awesome colors this time
<brendand> sil2100, well yes, but also i would agree that we can't go 2-3 days with no results
<brendand> sil2100, so reverting might have been necessary in the end
<brendand> sil2100, but thankfully it wasn't :)
<Mirv> brendand: sil2100: who should be pinged about the notes-app branch?
<brendand> sil2100, so any chance that today we can be a bit conservative about what else we land? make sure it's thoroughly tested and also not world breaking
<brendand> Mirv, popey i think takes care of it
<Mirv> ok
<brendand> Mirv, dpm also might be able to do a review
<brendand> Mirv, but popey needs to upload it i think
<brendand> anyway - bbl for the meeting
<Mirv> brendand: I can upload, popey can approve it in the store, but someone needs to get the branch to the trunk
<sil2100> brendand: yeah, we might try a low velocity approach today, let me talk with cjwatson on the meeting :)
<dpm> brendand, I've not had anything to do with notes-app, so I'm not sure I can help
<Mirv> Bill top-approved the previous thing that went in to notes-app
<sil2100> We can't wait that long!
<sil2100> ;)
<cjwatson> Morning
<cjwatson> sil2100: shall I take over sheriff?
<sil2100> cjwatson: morning! Yes please ;) We were just thinking if maybe we could try doing it 'safe' today
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> i.e. check each landing if it's risky or not before publishing, if it's risky then pinging the upstream developer to make sure he tested it right
<sil2100> But more on the meeting
<cjwatson> Right, well, I can't do much in the way of personal testing, not enough bandwidth
<cjwatson> So hopefully that won't be needed ...
<cjwatson> Our opinions of riskiness might differ ;-)
<psivaa> sil2100: am i on the wrong hangout... or you are yet to join?
<sil2100> psivaa: maybe wrong hangout ;)
<sil2100> We're all here
<brendand> sil2100, i think everything should be thoroughly tested regardless of whether it's risky
<brendand> cjwatson, my definition of risky would be packages that have lots of rdeps
<cjwatson> remind me what the justification for extra care in this particular instance is?
<cjwatson> (I see we're low on silos again)
<cjwatson> (discussing in hangout)
<seb128> sil2100, do you know what's the status of the qtcompositor work?
<seb128> sile 006
<seb128> I wonder if I can hijack it for a settings landing
<seb128> e.g do a landing and force them to rebuild settings then
<Laney> seb128: want to take the activation fixes?
<Laney> I don't think we'll get tests for those any time soon
<seb128> Laney, ok
 * Laney files a dbusmock bug as a reminder
<sil2100> seb128: I would say it's safe to do a landing, didn't hear anything from them about it being ready
<seb128> sil2100, thanks, I just did that ^
<sil2100> o/
 * sil2100 goes back to testing his auto-merge-and-clean functionality
<sil2100> It's hard to test in a safe environment
<cjwatson> Well, can't do much until testing happens, so going back to parted packaging work for a bit
<cjwatson> not assigning that right now as only one silo left
<seb128> cjwatson, 0 left now
<mvo_> seb128: that was me :/ sorry
<seb128> mvo_, no worry ;-)
<seb128> I still don't get why you assign silos to people who do it themself btw :p
<Laney> silo hog!
<seb128> who *can* do it*
<mvo_> right, lets make the landings quick so that we can have free silos again :)
<mvo_> sil2100: do you mind if I add a warning into the "assign silo" code when there is just one silo left? the code is directly in the speadsheet, right?
<sil2100> mvo_: sure, no problem ;)
<brendand> cjwatson, what about landing silo005? it's been top-approved and tested
<sil2100> mvo_: all the code is in the google scripts for the spreadsheet
<cjwatson> brendand: oh, spreadsheet says "testing done: no"
<cjwatson> brendand: I thought you said you weren't sure about the testing, earlier
<sil2100> brendand: let's make sure ricmm +1'es it finally
<sil2100> ricmm: hi! Did you test everything for silo 005?
<brendand> sil2100, oh yeah ricmm is here
<ricmm> sil2100: I'm happy with it, I've tested and so has jim
<ricmm> push the buttonz
<cjwatson> ricmm: will do
<sil2100> ricmm: thanks o/
<cjwatson> I've acked those
<popey> Mirv: when you get a moment could you please shove http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/weather-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.weather_1.1.301_all.click into the store?
<bzoltan1> ohh, I see we are out of silos
<mvo_> sil2100: silly question but what is the best way to test my script addition?
<bzoltan1> zbenjamin:  is it possible to make the main project file open in the editor?
<seb128> yeah, get mhr3__ or thostr_ to test/land some of their "built" lines maybe
<thostr_> seb128: I'm properly testing those still
<sil2100> mvo_: in the spreadsheet you mean? ;) Sadly there's not much sandbox possibilities, but I guess you can try mocking a low-silo number (or simply changing your threshold to the current number of silos and just running the script
<seb128> thostr_, ok
<sil2100> )
<seb128> thostr_, is the transfert indicator used anywhere yet?
<mvo_> sil2100: ok, I will play around, not a lot that can break I guess
<thostr_> yes, e.g. when doing "save image as" browser
<mvo_> sil2100: are the script in some sort of version control inside the google doc?
<sil2100> mvo_: sadly not...
<thostr_> and oSoMoN told me two days ago that browser had a landing prepared to fully use it
<seb128> thostr_, great, thanks
<oSoMoN> thostr_, "save image as…" is not ready yet (blocked on an oxide bug which is being actively worked on), however downloading an image attachment from gmail works already (in browser that is, the webapp has an apparmor permission issue that I reported this morning)
<thostr_> oSoMoN: ah, worked earlier this week...
<Mirv> popey: weather app done
<popey> thanks Mirv
<sil2100> popey, ogra_, brendand: ok, I guess it makes no sense to wait for Bill regarding this test-fix merge - since Leo gave it a +1 and it only changes the test code, I would top-approve it myself and get it merged
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ^ what do you think about the above? It's regarding notes-app, so not your territory but I know you were acting as a lander for most of the components
 * oSoMoN reads
<sil2100> oSoMoN: I'm talking about this merge:
<sil2100> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~brendan-donegan/notes-app/bug1330352/+merge/226146
<Saviq> seb128, xnox, silo 20 +1 from me re: inheritance and cross-build
<sil2100> oSoMoN: it's fixing the only test failure we have that appeared after the UITK upload, and Leo from QA +1'ed it already
<oSoMoN> sil2100, LGTM
<cjwatson> sil2100: yeah, let's give that silo 5
<cjwatson> before somebody self-assigns it :)
<seb128> Saviq, +1 on the gtk 3.12 side
<seb128> xnox, ^
<sil2100> Yeah ;) Let me fill in a landing for it maybe
<sil2100> brendand: I'll set you as a sub-lander for this one
<xnox> seb128: let me run ubiquity.
<bzoltan> sil2100: any chance to get a silo for the line 30?
<sil2100> bzoltan: we're a bit low on silos right now, but we'll have a fast landing soon and you can get that one then
<bzoltan> sil2100: OK, thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson: I'm assigning a silo for this one
<cjwatson> sil2100: for notes-app?
<sil2100> cjwatson: yes
<cjwatson> yes please
<brendand> sil2100, does it need a silo?
<brendand> sil2100, i thought it went to the store?
<sil2100> brendand: yes, it needs one...
<cjwatson> bzoltan: (context: notes-app is the last failing test from the most recent mako test run ...)
<sil2100> brendand: I checked and it seems there is no auto-merger, but merges are done through CI Train
<sil2100> hmmm
<brendand> sil2100, ok. but Mirv still needs to upload it to the store right?
<sil2100> brendand: yes, once this gets merged
<cjwatson> notes is a preinstalled app, so it ends up on images via http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/click_packages/
<cjwatson> but that gets it from the store, yes
<cjwatson> bzoltan: how long is this going to take to test?
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  I have tested the changes already
<cjwatson> bzoltan: to test the built package from the silo
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  the build will take ages
<cjwatson> seb128: 20 tested on the phone?
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  few minutes, the change is only text change no binary change
<cjwatson> seb128: (just to make sure suru didn't explode)
<seb128> cjwatson, not by me, I can do that now
<seb128> let me try
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  but the silo build  took yesterday about 4 hours ...
<cjwatson> bzoltan: the last build on record took <30 minutes
<popey> sil2100:  if it only changes the tests, then it doesn't need pushing to the store, does it? (notes)
<popey> sil2100: because the phablet test run will pull tests from trunk
<bzoltan> cjwatson:  of course ... each took only half an hour. But queuing for powerpc builder took 3 hours
<cjwatson> bzoltan: that won't be a problem
<sil2100> popey: I once thought so, but then someone explained to me that the infra actually fetches the revision associated with the currently available version that's installed
<sil2100> popey: so even in this case we'll have to release, as otherwise it will fetch the older one anyway
<Mirv> if in desperate need of silos, I think line 7 (trusted prompt session) could be temporarily freed. quite light to rebuild.
<Mirv> since it's only for testing
<sil2100> Saviq: how about silo 009? Is it planned to land today or can we flush it?
<Saviq> sil2100, flush it if you need
<popey> sil2100: ok, ping once that lands in trunk and we'll get it in the store, Mirv can upload, I'll approve
<sil2100> popey: thanks, will do o/
<sil2100> Saviq: thanks
<xnox> seb128: all is good on ubiquity side
<xnox> and 1px gap is gone between ubiquity fake-panel and opened fake-indicators
 * xnox like
<xnox> we should be able to publish & clean 20
<brendand> sil2100, cjwatson - i'm making myself available for extra testing if needed, so just ask
<sil2100> cjwatson: ok, so I guess we might have some free silos soon from what I hear, but in case a silo is badly needed we have permission to clean out 009
<cjwatson> FYI I have a 1.5 hour meeting shortly
<bzoltan> Mirv: pick me, pick me :)
<Saviq> xnox, can you have a look at telepathy-service please, with silo 20 and :any added it built fine, but it's still running tests, not sure if the override in rules causes that
<cjwatson> I'm just going to assign 18 to bzoltan since we have a couple that will be freeable if it becomes necessary
<xnox> Saviq: you mean, cross-building telepathy-service?
<bzoltan> cjwatson: \o/
<Saviq> xnox, yes
<cjwatson> big "low on silos" warning I see, thanks mvo :)
<Saviq> xnox, it cross-built fine (with silo 20 + :any for python)
<seb128> xnox, cjwatson: +1 suru on the device
<Saviq> xnox, but it ran tests
<cjwatson> seb128: thanks, I see it's publishing now
<xnox> Saviq: what's the source package name? "E: Unable to find a source package for telepathy-service"
<cjwatson> bzoltan: go ahead and build now, I will poke builders as needed (but doesn't look like it should be)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: OK, thanks
<xnox> Saviq: i guess telephony-service, not telepathy ;-)
<xnox> Saviq: yeah, the dh_auto_test is wrong.
<Saviq> xnox, did I write telepathy? sorry
<Saviq> xnox, yes, telephony
<Mirv> bzoltan: :)
<xnox> Saviq: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7779678/
<Saviq> xnox, yup, thought something like that would work, thanks!
<Mirv> hmm, why does publish for notes say the last step wouldn't have been completed
<cjwatson> Mirv: probably because it hasn't finished migrating yet
<brendand> cjwatson, Silos: landing-005 (sil2100, brendand) Can't publish: wrong status or parameters for job. (notes-app)
<brendand> cjwatson, i didn't see that before
<cjwatson> brendand: probably because it hasn't finished migrating yet
<sil2100> hmmm
<cjwatson> merge-and-clean normally wants the changes to be at least pending in the release pocket first
<Mirv> cjwatson: migrating where? it has built and I'm trying to publish it
<Mirv> oh...
<Mirv> lukasz was faster :D
<sil2100> brendand, Mirv: well, I pressed publish and then Mirv pressed it again
<cjwatson> maybe two of you tried at the same time?
<cjwatson> right
<sil2100> So don't worry about it
 * sil2100 goes for lunch
<Mirv> no problem then, nice
<Mirv> somehow I missed that last job's timestamp or maybe my page wasn't refreshed
<sil2100> o/
<bzoltan> cjwatson: the QtC plugin from the silo18 is good to go
<xnox> !ci-help I've tried to run "merge & clean" on silo 20, yet it fails.
<ubot5> xnox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xnox> Saviq: seb128: any clue why merge&clean does not work against silo 20?
<Mirv> xnox: Saviq ran it before you
<Mirv> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-020-3-merge-clean/25/
<xnox> Mirv: ah.
<Saviq> could probably use better error messaging ;)
<bzoltan> Mirv:  is there anything I could do to speed up the landing of the Silo18 landing?
<Mirv> bzoltan: published
<bzoltan> Mirv: thank you
<popey> Mirv: could you please push http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/sudoku-app-click/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/com.ubuntu.sudoku_1.1.226_all.click to the store?
<Mirv> popey: done
<popey> thanks
<cjwatson> bzoltan: (sorry, on a call)
<bzoltan> cjwatson: all fine now, the silo will be cleaned soon
<brendand> Mirv, so is notes app uploaded?
<Mirv> brendand: yep, not yet merged to trunk
<Mirv> ok, now in release pocket 1 min ago
<cjwatson> any objection to me building another image once notes-app is published?
<brendand> cjwatson, i was just about to ask you to build one :)
<Mirv> cjwatson: no objections, but we need to wait for the click one
<cjwatson> -rw-rw-r-- 1 ubuntu-archive ubuntu-archive  83580 Jul 11 11:41 public_html/click_packages/com.ubuntu.notes_1.4.269_armhf.click
<cjwatson> is it that?
<brendand> cjwatson, but yeah - popey needs to approve notes-app in the store
<cjwatson> that's 20 minutes old ...
<mvo_> cjwatson: do you mind if I look at merges.ubuntu.com and try to figure out why it appeared to stop updating?
<popey> brendand: someone needs to upload it first
<cjwatson> mvo_: not at all, it'll be yet another "source won't unpack" problem
<Mirv> cjwatson: not really sure, I just kicked a new build at http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/notes-app-click/
<mvo_> cjwatson: great, I check it out once #is grants me access again
<cjwatson> mvo_: info in /var/mail/merge, basically make sure that the next version along actually unpacks properly and remove the busted ones from /srv/patches.ubuntu.com/pool/{debian,ubuntu}/whatever/
<brendand> popey, Mirv  is meant to be doing that
<mvo_> cjwatson: thanks, that is very helpful!
<popey> brendand: ping me when done, not before ☻
<cjwatson> ah, yeah, that's revno 269, can't be right, we're expecting revno >=274
<cjwatson> indicator-transfer isn't on any images, so I'll publish it
<Mirv> brendand: popey: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/notes-app-click/74/artifact/out/com.ubuntu.notes_1.4.275_armhf.click
<Mirv> shall I just upload that, or do you want to test it first?
<popey> nope, just upload it, its been through CI/Jenkins/QA right? ☻
<brendand> Mirv, no it's alright just upload it
<brendand> (famous last words)
<Mirv> brendand: popey: done
<brendand> popey, ping :)
<popey> approved
<brendand> popey, so cjwatson can kick a build?
<brendand> popey, or do we need to wait for the process to filter through?
<cjwatson> brendand: I can
 * cjwatson forces a click-sync
<brendand> cjwatson, i meant, if you kick a build now will we be guaranteed to get the new version of the click package?
<cjwatson> brendand: I'm making sure of that first
<brendand> cjwatson, i guess the answer is yes
<cjwatson> ubuntu-archive@snakefruit:~$ grep notes public_html/click_packages/click_list
<cjwatson> com.ubuntu.notes_1.4.275_armhf.click
<cjwatson> (the cron job runs at :11 and :41; I ran it by hand)
<brendand> let's do this build
<cjwatson> already queued
<cjwatson> running in fact; no doubt some bot will notice at some point
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 126 building (started: 20140711 12:25) ===
<brendand> cjwatson, :)
<ogra_> :)
<cjwatson> stgraber: is it possible for queuebot to tell us about ubuntu-touch image builds?  seems like it should be able to manage lower latency
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you have an idea why sudo -s would behave different to bash -c when executed via a forked execl ?
<ogra_> i'm patching adbd to use sudo -u$USER -s over bash -c (so that we get pam processing and a proper env) ... like in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7779944/
<ogra_> but i end up with:
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/image-stuff$ adb shell sudo ls
<ogra_> /bin/bash: sudo ls: command not found
<ogra_> ogra@anubis:~/image-stuff$ adb shell
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<ogra_> while when using bash -c for the shell command the same code works just fine and takes the last arg as command with options
<cjwatson> sigh, things that take a command and don't act in a sensible adverbial fashion are the devil incarnate
<ogra_> well, i dont get why sudo behaves different here ...
<cjwatson> no doubt it's overquoting somewhere
<cjwatson> compare:
<cjwatson> sudo -u$USER sudo ls
<cjwatson> sudo -u$USER "sudo ls"
<cjwatson> apparently your code is doing something analogous to the second one
<cjwatson> the first one is actually a much better design for commands that take other commands
<cjwatson> but you may need to adjust for it
<ogra_> well it simply hands it over to execl
<ogra_> there is no mangling of "arg2" anywhere
<jdstrand> oSoMoN: fyi, that issue should be fixed now in apparmor-easyporf-ubuntu 1.2.9, which was in utopic last night
<cjwatson> sounds like this is terrible design of adb
<ogra_> it is
<cjwatson> I guess it smashes its args together into one?
<ogra_> but i dont want to rewrite the whole block :)
<ogra_> execl(cmd, cmd, arg0, arg1, arg2, NULL);
<ogra_> thats what it calls
<cjwatson> so you need to either separate them again, or (perhaps simpler) use sudo -u$USER -s bash -c
<ogra_> cmd being sudo ... arg0 being -uphablet ... arg1 being -s
<cjwatson> then the subsidiary shell will word-split the string for you
<ogra_> isnt -s actually executing bash -c ?
<cjwatson> not with the same quoting
<ogra_> ah ...
 * ogra_ tries
<cjwatson> you are expected to pass command and arguments as separate arguments
<cjwatson> whereas bash -c takes a single string
<ogra_> right
<cjwatson> actually you should probably drop the -s, then
<cjwatson> sudo -u$USER bash -c
<cjwatson> otherwise you'll have an unnecessary shell in the process tree
<cjwatson> and yeah, kick whoever misdesigned adb shell :P
<ogra_> hahaha
 * ogra_ kicks google
<davmor2> oh new scopes
<ogra_> cjwatson, thanks ... that works !!
<davmor2> ogra_: does this release have the deadlock fix?
<ogra_> davmor2, i dont think it does ... sil2100 might know though
<ogra_> bah ...
<ogra_> but now something like: "adb shell sudo ls" echos the password to the screen :(
<ogra_> seems stdin/out are not right
<cjwatson> ogra_: cool
<cjwatson> ogra_: that sounds like an incorrect $TERM setting, at a guess
<cjwatson> ogra_: I see much strace in your future
<cjwatson> ogra_: or, yeah, I guess it could be stdin not wired up quite right
<sil2100> oh, it seems I got disconnected
<ogra_> so you did
<ogra_> sil2100, davmor2 asked where we stand with the lockup fix ... do you know ?
<davmor2> sil2100: I was asking as a new image was triggered and wanted to know if you needed it testing for promotion cause it was so green it was unbearable
<sil2100> davmor2, ogra_: sadly, from what I know there have been some things they still wanted to work on, the fixes aren't complete
<ogra_> ok
<sil2100> I need to poke Kevin some more today
<sil2100> Anyway, I would not expect any promotion today anyway
<davmor2> sil2100: that sounds so wrong
<davmor2> sil2100: :(
<sil2100> davmor2: from what I see in the bug right now.. seems like parts of the issue is fixed now in their development branch, but I think it doesn't fix all the issues
<sil2100> The other branches are still on hold
 * davmor2 sees his dream of popey in a green t-shirt slowly dirft away :)
<sil2100> Hey! It's possible! We only need all tests passing ;)
<sil2100> We don't need a promotion!
<sil2100> :D
<sil2100> And/or working tablet images
<sil2100> ogra_: so 126 is still building, right?
<ogra_> yep
<sil2100> davmor2: anyway, as per discussion with kgunn, we migh have a final fix for this later today
<cjwatson> mhr3: just checking because apparently we're being extra-careful today, what testing did you (or whoever?) do on silo 14?
<sil2100> So no worries
<mhr3> dobey, ^^
<davmor2> sil2100: \o/ :) that makes me happier
<seb128> sil2100, who has access to the landing functions of the google doc?
<stgraber> cjwatson: yes, I was thinking to hook it up to the existing tracker code we've got which will notice any new build within 30s, however that will be the standard plugin that we run on #ubuntu-release with a filter so we won't get the URL to the diff and stuff like that (well, until we get this generalized on cdimage and can print it for everything)
<dobey> cjwatson: tested the click scope and deleted/re-added the account
<seb128> sil2100, can we get kenvandine added to whatever group that is?
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 126 DONE (finished: 20140711 13:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/126.changes ===
<plars> xnox: did you see my email about the utopic install problems?
<plars> ooo, Will the new notes app make us even more green?
<ogra_> plars, yeah
<ogra_> plars, well, i guess popey broke the facebook app to compensate for this
<popey> \o/
<popey> also sudoku
<plars> ogra_: hey, remember the dbus-x11 forced uninstall we had to put in a while back? Any reason to keep that, or is it safe to kill that in our scripts now?
<plars> popey: at least on 125, sudoku passed I thought
<ogra_> plars, if we are sure autoremove really removes everything
<ogra_> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ ./get-deps.sh 126
<ogra_> New packages: liburcu2
<ogra_> src: ust, bin: liblttng-ust-ctl2 depends on liburcu2
<ogra_> src: ust, bin: liblttng-ust0 depends on liburcu2
<ogra_> Summary:
<ogra_> ust depends on liburcu2
 * ogra_ hugs his new dependency checker script 
<ogra_> no more new packages that we dont know where they come from :)
<popey> plars: new one in 126 ☻
<plars> ogra_: I'm still unclear on why it didn't remove it before
<plars> popey: yes, but sudoku worked, I like to see changes to packages that weren't fully green :)
<plars> ogra_: I can do a test run without it that doesn't go to the dashboard and see if there are any weird results
<ogra_> plars, right, me neither ... i think autoremove might not actually remove everythig cleanly ... i think what we should do is parse the output of a dry run to get a list and apt-get purge that list at the end ... instead of relying on autoremove
<ogra_> (run autoremove still, to get rid of additional deps)
<ogra_> plars, yeah, do that and see
<sil2100> Just please don't do that yet for run 126 ;)
<xnox> plars: i've seen the email. but i couldn't work out what is implied as the next steps from that email, and for who.
<plars> xnox: so, for physical system installs, I have a workaround but the kernel team is concerned about whether that can be considered to be equivalent to doing the install on a real desktop image
<plars> xnox: If there's anything I can do from our side to help debug this, I'm happy to do so. I don't know what's causing it to fail with the desktop image at the moment though
<brendand> sil2100, agh - mediaplayer-app did get the failure :/
<brendand> sil2100, looks like my concern was right
<brendand> shame
<sil2100> :<
<sil2100> Sadly, no 100% green image today it seems
<seb128> sil2100, do you who has access to the landing functions of the google doc? and if we can get kenvandine added/how?
<ogra_> brendand, why would it suddenly start to skip the test with that fix ?
<sil2100> seb128: I can add him if needed, no problem
<ogra_> (remember that failing test is supposed to be skipped)
<sil2100> ogra_: it was supposed to remove the media-hub crash
<seb128> sil2100, that would be nice
<ogra_> sil2100, oh, the crash
<sil2100> ogra_: and it's the media-hub crash that caused the test not to be skipped...
<ogra_> sil2100, ah
<sil2100> At least that was my understanding
<sil2100> But it seems something else is crashing now or such
<sil2100> brendand: ^
<ogra_> well, lets see til the crashes get synced
<ogra_> i only see the non skipped tests atm
<sil2100> seb128: added
<seb128> sil2100, thanks
<sil2100> yw o/
 * brendand updates to find out about the mediahub-server crash
<sil2100> brendand: thanks!
<plars> xnox: istr you mentioned there were some pre-existing bugs in ubiquity that you thought could be related to what I described?
<brendand> sil2100, crazy. the error is the same one that the landing was supposed to fix...
<brendand> sil2100, did something go wrong?
<sil2100> hm
<sil2100> brendand: shouldn't have, it seems media-hub landed properly
<ogra_> hey, but at least notes-app passed fine :)
<xnox> plars: all of which have been subsequently fixed by now.
<xnox> plars: and none of them were/are present in trusty images, which are now failing.
<xnox> plars: including the trusty 14.04.0 image.
<xnox> plars: ubiquity issues were introduced in utopic, and fixed in utopic by now.
<plars> xnox: the trusty image, I believe is an unrelated problem after all. That's the VM issue I described, and that's something we're going to have to try to work around in utah
<xnox> plars: let me redo physical machine testing with ubiquity desktop cd here.
<sil2100> robru: so, looking at the changes you made, it seems you introduced a security hole in our CI Train ;)
<xnox> plars: as far as i can tell there is nothing in the installer holding up /target, however utah is running a pressed and maybe that is holding up /target in its success/failure commands.
<sil2100> robru: I think we'll have to revert your recent addition of running jobs easily without an additional button click
<xnox> plars: what i need is fsuer / lsof output for /target, before the unmount happens in ubiquity.
<xnox> i guess i can put that in ubiquity itself.
<sil2100> robru: sadly, using the authToken is by-passing the authentication of jenkins itself, which means basically anyone that knows the token can now run the job
<plars> xnox: if we can get some sort of debug build, I'd be happy to give it a try here
<xnox> plars: cause otherwise, if 14.04.0 fails to install on physical hardware in auto-preseeded mode, we have huge problems.
<sil2100> robru: which basically means anyone can now assign new silos - and since citrain is being hosted on bzr, basically everyone has the token ;)
<xnox> plars: as far as i can tell: trusty 14.04.0, trusty daily, and utopic daily are all operating correct. And have not reproduced "umount /target" hanging, outside of CI's utah setup.
<xnox> plars: and local utah setup that i used to have, is no longer operation and fails starting to provision anything.
<plars> xnox: anything I can do from our side to help debug this?
<xnox> plars: (a) can i have access to a utah server that can run and provision machines that fail?
<xnox> plars: (b) failing that, can someone get hands into ubiquity (e.g. terminal, vnc, shell) and check what processes are holding up /target when it was presseeded by utah?
<xnox> plars: so far, i don't have access to any utah server which exibits the problem seen in the logs.
<plars> xnox: I can set up a copy of the power test job that uses the desktop image again, and we can start there. Let me run that and reproduce the failure, but it might be monday before we can make too much progress. I have something that's going to keep me tied up this afternoon for a few hours and won't be back until pretty late
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: cjwatson | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> Is it only me or does the spreadsheet look strange?
<sil2100> cjwatson: do you know why lines 27 and 30 seem to be landed, but the spreadsheet didn't register those?
<sil2100> cjwatson: was merge and clean ran for those?
<sil2100> Damn, things really seem to be b0rken
<sil2100> Let me look into that in a moment...
<cjwatson> sil2100: pretty sure both of those were merged and cleaned
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, I saw that they did, somehow CITrain didn't set those to 'Landed'
<cjwatson> 12:22 -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Silos: landing-020 (Saviq, seb128) Empty (ubuntu-themes)
<cjwatson> 12:59 -queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Silos: landing-005 (brendand, sil2100) Empty (notes-app)
<sil2100> I fixed that in the spreadsheet but I need to fix that
<sil2100> Oh
<sil2100> Empty?
<cjwatson> well that was after merging
<cjwatson> but yeah, those silos are freed
<ogra_> charles, what about the transfer indicator ... shouldnt we seed it ?
<sil2100> It shouldn't be empty, should be Landed I guess..? But well, maybe it's just phrasing, but anyway it sets the status of the landing to '' instead to 'Landed'
 * sil2100 looks at the scripts
<cjwatson> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-020-3-merge-clean/25/console and https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-3-merge-clean/39/console
<cjwatson> I've so far seen Empty after the silo is no longer assigned to anything
<sil2100> cjwatson: btw. I think we can land things normally now if anything
<brendand> sil2100, i suppose just 1 failure, which we have a handle on is pretty good :)
<brendand> nooooo, calculator and calendar - whyyyy!
<brendand> it's in settle_after???
<sil2100> uh
<brendand> plars, do you know what settle_after is trying to do?
<ogra_> brendand, it wants the system to go to 97.5% idle
<sil2100> It checks if the CPU has settled, or is there something making it not idle enough
<plars> brendand: yes, it's the same thing as settle_before
<plars> brendand: basically making sure we don't have anything lingering after the test that is hogging the cpu
<ogra_> brendand, we need the topafter.log to see whats the issue
<ogra_> that is only synced at the end
<ogra_> brendand, i'd blame our Mir issue though ...
<brendand> ogra_, what's our mir issue? did we land mir in this image?
<ogra_> brendand, the Mir issue that makes my flo hang for 2min if i start an app etc ... which doesnt manifest that heavily on mako
 * cjwatson looks at 14
<cjwatson> yeah, that looks OK to me
<cjwatson> sil2100: normally> ack
<sil2100> o/
 * sil2100 is still looking for the root cause of the spreadsheet behaving strangely
 * cjwatson acks 11 too
<sil2100> hmmm, I think I see the reason for this, there might be a race condition due to google spreadsheet slowness
<cjwatson> mhr3: hm, is the connectivity-api/powerpc failure known-flaky?  I guess it must be because it built before
<cjwatson> mhr3: you're going to have to rebuild most of silo 11 anyway due to newer versions in utopic
<cjwatson> mhr3: and then (IMO) retest
<mhr3> cjwatson, are you sure you wanted to talk to me?
<cjwatson> oh damn sorry
<asac> sil2100: cjwatson: how is traincon going? do you have enough support from QA?
<cjwatson> mandel: ^- above few lines were meant for you
<sil2100> asac: there was no need for traincon
<asac> ?
<sil2100> asac: as mentioned yesterday, the deal was to enter TRAINCON if the issue is not fixed
<asac> so we promoted?
<sil2100> asac: but it got fixed during the night and we had test results throughout all day
<sil2100> asac: no, but we promoted recently, so no need for traincon ;)
<asac> when?
<asac> i feel i am more than 5 days outdated :)
<asac> guess i am just impatient
<cjwatson> last promotion was three days ago
<sil2100> asac: 3 days ago
<cjwatson> 2014-07-08
<asac> ack
<asac> ok
<sil2100> So we still have a safe buffer
<asac> well, in theory there is a middle stage that we invented to manage to not need to go to expensive TRAINCON-0
<mandel> cjwatson, yes, is flaky
<sil2100> asac: no promotion today as the hang-up blocker is still being worked on, but we'll have a fix till end of today (as per kgunn's promise)
<asac> but well :)
<cjwatson> mandel: it needs to manage to build before we can publish - but as I say we need to rebuild anyway due to newer versions.  do you want me to organise that?
<sil2100> asac: but we got down to 1 failure basically in smoketesting ;)
<mandel> cjwatson, yes please, that would be very welcome
<asac> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/presentation/d/1FOqa6jqGEFPgJ2Ghxgkb7Cqi774IujImPHfYFEYnJgc/edit#slide=id.g2c6354463_028
<asac> TRAINCON-1 tries to give incentive to fix things because it makes landing of affected components more careful
<sil2100> asac: yeah, we didn't land any Mir landings, so we're proceeding according to the rulse here ;)
<sil2100> *rules
<asac> sil2100: only promotion blocker is Mir?
<sil2100> As it's Mir that's affected and the root cause of our blocker
<sil2100> Yes :)
<asac> nice
<asac> so withthat fixed we promote... cool
<asac> so in theory we are in TRAINCON-1 :)
<asac> lol
<asac> just that we dont send the QA folks on the MIR folks before doing the landing
<asac> err in practice i mean
<asac> actually it doesnt ask for QA double check
<asac> just that landngs get serialized a bit
<cjwatson> mandel: trying
<asac> and that landers get testplans reviewd by QA and that landers have to run extended testplan for affected components
<asac> anyway tanks
 * asac crosses fingers for fix and promotion
<asac> thanks
<sil2100> asac: right'o ;) I usually treat TRAINCON-1 as a 'transient state'
<asac> yeah. i think you do serialization
<asac> but not the other two aspects
<sil2100> asac: we're also waiting for this fix badly, as it's really annoying - and it would be awesome to promote an image that only has 1 failure in smoketesting
<asac> maybe rememer and see if thats useful by experimenting
<sil2100> Ok
<asac> think getting folks to run extended test plan makes sense
<asac> for affected components
<asac> and giving QA a chance to review those test plans also ... as the affected component seem to have slipped something
<seb128> sil2100, can you assign/start build for l31?
<seb128> sil2100, I've some auth issues here
<cjwatson> seb128,sil2100: I'll do it
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> god it's so easy to fumble-finger the damn useless spreadsheet.  what was cell A30 supposed to say?
<cjwatson> I hit space by mistake
<asac> ctrl-z
<Laney> you might be able to click off it and use the undo button
<asac> :)
<cjwatson> oh, fortunately it didn't actually save
<asac> if you are lucky
<cjwatson> sil2100: remind me, silo 6 is a test silo isn't it?
<cjwatson> (this conflicts with it)
<sil2100> cjwatson: yeah, I know it was in the past, but not sure if it's not soon-to-be-landed now
<sil2100> kgunn: ^ ?
<sil2100> kgunn: is silo 6 landing soon? Or can we conflict with it?
<sil2100> robru: piiing, meeting
<ogra_> jhodapp, we dont have scene selection in the mediaplayer, right ?
<ogra_> (and wont for RTM)
<jhodapp> ogra_: correct...design actually doesn't even have it anymore
<ogra_> jhodapp, so why do we run the scene selection tests in the mediaplayer test suite ?
<jhodapp> ogra_: it just hasn't been updated yet
<jhodapp> ogra_: but it's a good point, problem solved then :)
<seb128> cjwatson, sil2100: just conflict with it, I already did a landing of settings today conflicting, they are going to need to rebaase
<jhodapp> ogra_: but I would like to know why that test causes media-hub to crash
<cjwatson> seb128: fair point
<elopio> jhodapp: I'll work a little on the media player suite to make it cleaner, and remove that test.
<kgunn> sil2100: silo-006 is QtComp...so yeah, its testing, we won't land until next week at the earliest...but since we
<elopio> that won't fix anything, but maybe it will make it clear what's crashing.
<kgunn> did a call for testing please tell us if you rebuild
<jhodapp> elopio: thanks
<kgunn> a package we rely on....
<elopio> or we will stop seeing the crash. Or we will get a new mysterious crash.
<cjwatson> kgunn: as seb128 said, ubuntu-system-settings was already published earlier today and conflicted with that, so you were going to have to rebuild anyway
<ogra_> yay
<cjwatson> kgunn: but there's now another one in silo 5
<kgunn> cjwatson: thanks for the heads up
<Laney> retoaded: hi, can you help with https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/autopilot-testrunner-otto-utopic/1299/testReport/junit/ubuntu_system_settings.tests.test_about/AboutTestCase/test_imei_information_is_correct_with_mouse_/ a bit please?
<Laney> can I see dmesg from a failing run?
<retoaded> Laney, looking
<Laney> I don't quite know how to make it fail locally yet
<retoaded> Laney, dmesg from the system the test ran on?
<Laney> yeah
<Laney> want to see if apparmor is complaining maybe ...
<retoaded> Laney, will see what I can gather
<cjwatson> jdstrand: Did you notice the click-apparmor autopkgtest regression?
<retoaded> Laney, dmesg output sent via email
<Laney> ty
<retoaded> np
<Laney> retoaded: do you have any information about how I can reproduce this setup?
<cjwatson> mandel: ^- disregard that failure for now; I retried it already and will do a watch-only build if it works
<retoaded> Laney, I can provide you the hardware specifics and package list
<jdstrand> cjwatson: yes, I'll look at it. interesting I didn't see it when running that in a schroot
<jdstrand> those are the new tests I added'
<jdstrand> hmm
<davmor2> o/ all have a nice week
<cjwatson> mandel: can you retest silo 11?  I think that "testing pass" is from the earlier run, so I reset it
* cjwatson changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: retoaded | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<cjwatson> sil2100: (we should sort out a shift plan for next week)
<pmcgowan> robru, is it ok that system settings is in two silos
<pmcgowan> kenvandine, ?
<kenvandine> no... it shouldn't be able to be
<kenvandine> afaik
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: see discussion about two hours ago between me, seb128, kgunn
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: silo 6 already needed to be rebuilt due to an ubuntu-system-settings change earlier today, so there was no additional harm to it in doing another one
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, got it
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> i'm testing from silo 5 now
<kenvandine> silly me... applied an image update after updating settings from the silo ppa
<kenvandine> :)
<robru> pmcgowan, it's "ok", but it requires coordination between the people owning those two silos.
<robru> pmcgowan, kenvandine: so if you guys want to publish silo 5 soon, we just need to work with kgunn to rebuild system-settings in his silo
<kgunn> yep...just ping me
<kenvandine> robru, almost ready
<kenvandine> yup... all good
<robru> oh heh, didn't read all the scrollback, just what was highlighted.
<kgunn> fwiw, i noted on the call for test QtComp wiki that image125 is last-good-known image.....and if it breaks on latest use that
<kgunn> so temp break is perfectly ok
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, i think settings is ready to publish
<pmcgowan> sweet - whats in that
<pmcgowan> the 2g thingy, carrier fixes, qofono
<pmcgowan> phone #
<kenvandine> pmcgowan, yeah
<pmcgowan> nice
<kenvandine> and sim services enabled
<robru> kenvandine, do you want me to publish silo 5? can you mark it testing:done in the spreadsheet?
<kenvandine> robru, done
<kenvandine> can i click publish too?
<robru> kenvandine, thanks
<robru> kenvandine, nah that's my job
<kenvandine> it's yelling my name :)
<robru> kenvandine, oh right, you're a core dev, so actually you can publish if you want to! ;-)
 * kenvandine clicks the button
<kenvandine> i still think dput is easier than clicking the publish button :)
<robru> kenvandine, well, dput rejects me, so clicking this button is all I got ;-)
<kenvandine> haha
* retoaded changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cprov | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<jdstrand> ok, click-apparmor 0.2.9 will fix the autopkgtest issue
<jdstrand> sorry about that
<jdstrand> (it was a poorly written test)
<robru> kgunn, you can rebuild system settings now if you're ready
<kgunn> thanks man
<robru> kgunn, you're welcome!
* cprov changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Ubuntu CI Engineering Team | Vanguard: cihelp | CI Train Status: #119 promoted | CI Train Sheriff: trainguards | Known issues: Both queuebot and http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS know your silo status before the spreadsheet does.
<alecu> trainguards: hi, may I ask for a silo for this MP? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/unity-scope-click/merge-devel3/+merge/226532
<robru> alecu, can you add that to the spreadsheet?
<alecu> robru: sure
<robru> alecu, just slip that in row 26 there: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AuDk72Lpx8U5dFVHQ3FuMDJGLUZCamJfSjYzbWh3Wnc#gid=0
<alecu> robru: done. I've filled the columns I knew what to put in
<robru> alecu, great, just need your irc name in B26 and then when you're ready set I26 to "Yes"
<alecu> done
<robru> alecu, ok, you got silo 5, should show up at http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=alecu shortly
<alecu> robru: thanks!
<robru> alecu, you're welcome!
<robru> there it is ;-)
<alecu> I've rode this train a few times, but it's the first time I get to buy the tickets
<robru> alecu, heheh well I'm here to help if you need. that link I gave has the 'build' link to trigger the build
<alecu> robru: so, if I need to update the branch with any fix, I would need to check FORCE_REBUILD?
<robru> alecu, hmmmm, that should only be necessary if you're rebuilding with no changes. if there's new commits it should notice and do the build without that flag set
<alecu> yup, after re-reading I understood just that
<alecu> thanks for the hand-holding.
<robru> alecu, no worries, I'm in charge of making it run smoothly ;-)
 * robru wonders who will be the lucky winner of the 1,000th silo!
<alecu> robru: I've added two more revs to my branch, but trying to rebuild I got the above ^
<robru> alecu, ah ok, do the force_rebuild then
<alecu> great
<robru> alecu, ah, also ignore_step ;-)
<mhr3> ehm?
<mhr3> line 16?
<mhr3> that already landed
<alecu> yay
<slangasek> Saviq: so, trying to figure out http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=landing-006... which points to https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-006-1-build/107/console, which says "Build was aborted // Aborted by Michał Sawicz"
<Saviq> slangasek, yeah, already restarted with the correct bits
<slangasek> ok
<Saviq> slangasek, forgot allow_unapproved
<slangasek> mm, what does that mean :)
<Saviq> slangasek, starting like a week ago builds will fail by default if MP is not top-approved
<Saviq> this checkbox lets you lift that restriction
<slangasek> ah
<slangasek> why do that, vs. top-approving
<Saviq> slangasek, for test silos, things that are in-flight
<slangasek> Saviq: ok; so this is a test silo only?
<slangasek> Saviq: I'm asking to figure out the status of qtmir
<slangasek> which I guess needs a NEW review at some point
<Saviq> slangasek, yeah, it's not a purely-test silo any more
<Saviq> slangasek, it's being dogfooded, and pending reviews will be converted to a real one soon
<Saviq> slangasek, I was messing with it to include the fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1341007
<slangasek> ok; so I'll wait for that before doing the NEW review
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341007 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Welcome wizard only displays a background and bottom toolbar" [Undecided,In progress]
<Saviq> slangasek, yeah, still a few days away
<slangasek> pmcgowan: so I asked ogra whether we were ok to cull http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-touch-preview/ from the server, and he directed me to you
<slangasek> pmcgowan: is anyone still using these?  This is all quantal/raring stuff, way stale
<slangasek> plars, fginther: who maintains the chroots (or whatever environment) jenkins uses for prepping source packages for ppa dput?  working with robru, I've noticed the console log for silo-008 shows it upgrading all kinds of base packages... looks like there ought to be a regular refreshing of the base system? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/124/console
<slangasek> (instead of, say, upgrading perl-base once for every source package in every silo)
<slangasek> the log shows apt 1.0.2ubuntu2, which was superseded in utopic on June 12... having the chroots a month out of date is probably quite long enough :)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-12
<robru> nooooooooooooooooooo
<robru> slangasek, ^
<robru> slangasek, diff looks simple enough, we might be able to resolve that
<robru> slangasek, resolved conflicts here: https://code.launchpad.net/~robru/unity-api/require-g++-4.9/+merge/226559
<robru> will rebuild
<robru> slangasek, new build started: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-1-build/125/console
<alecu> robru: I just finished testing my silo (and updating the testplan with the new features)
<robru> alecu, and it's good to go?
<alecu> robru: yes!
<alecu> robru should I mark testing done as "yes"?
<robru> alecu, yes, I was just going to ask that ;-)
<alecu> robru: let me know if I need to do anything else; I'll check here after cooking :-)
<alecu> thanks a bunch!
<robru> alecu, you're welcome, should be good for now
<robru> slangasek, https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.10.20140711.1-0ubuntu1.diff can I get a packaging ack here? i see new deps
<robru> yeah that one
<slangasek> robru: why is that showing upstream delta as part of the "packaging changes"?
<slangasek> robru: and thanks for the rebuild on 008
<robru> slangasek, packaging changes includes the build system, so CMakelist.txt is included but not the entire upstream delta
<robru> it also includes like setup.py if there was one, configure.ac etc
<slangasek> ah, ok
<slangasek> robru: ack for https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-005-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/packaging_changes_unity-scope-click_0.1+14.10.20140711.1-0ubuntu1.diff
<robru> slangasek, thanks!
 * alecu looks at that warning, puzzled
<slangasek> alecu: it seems like an awfully gratuitous warning, since all packages go to -proposed first :)
<robru> alecu, slangasek: yeah, that's just the process, not a warning at all. the citrain system is polling the archive to see if the package is fully landed yet, and it isn't, so it just reports "hey, this is still migrating"
<slangasek> "INFO: archive did not use a time machine"
<robru> slangasek, think of it more like "Congratulations! Your package is already in -proposed!"
<robru> slangasek, also, it becomes more important during archive freezes, when things can sit around in UNAPPROVED for days, it reports on that, too
<slangasek> ok
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 127 building (started: 20140712 02:05) ===
<robru> alecu, still around?
<robru> slangasek, can you try rerunning this autopkgtest? looks like a transient error to me: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scope-click
<robru> alecu, ^^ this is why your thing is still in proposed
<robru> slangasek, I can't seem to get into d-jenkins right now, I thought I used to be able to...
 * alecu looks
<alecu> weird that the error is "tar: Unexpected EOF in archive". Sounds like it's not related to this MP, right.
<imgbot> === trainguard: IMAGE 127 DONE (finished: 20140712 03:50) ===
<imgbot> === changelog: http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/127.changes ===
<slangasek> robru: I can get to d-jenkins, but I don't know where/how to retry autopkgtests
<robru> slangasek, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#unity-scope-click go here, there's a link that says 'private', it takes you to a jenkins page, you should be able to re-trigger the jenkins job there
<slangasek> robru: I have a 'PUblish again' button; is that the one?
<slangasek> that seems like it refers only to pushing it to the public jenkins
<robru> slangasek, uh, not sure. I would expect jenkins to have a 'build' or 'build with parameters' link... are you logged in?
<slangasek> ah, not so much :)
<slangasek> still no option to retry, though
<robru> slangasek, hrm, dunno then. I guess we'll have to get infinity or cjwatson involved
<slangasek> my only options are 'Publish again' and 'Keep this build forever'
<slangasek> ohp, no, found it - one level up, "Build Now"
<robru> there you go ;-)
<slangasek> robru: so, trying to understand the build failures in silo-008
<slangasek> the MP referenced in the spreadsheet for mir is https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/mir/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/224773
<slangasek> this is superseded by https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/mir/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/224787
<slangasek> which is superseded by https://code.launchpad.net/~thomas-voss/mir/explicit-gcc-version/+merge/226140
<slangasek> which is listed as already merged in lp:mir/devel
<robru> uh huh
<slangasek> and lp:mir/devel, in turn, has the fix for the mir build failure already committed
<robru> so should we just do a new MP from lp:mir/devel to lp:mir do you think?
<slangasek> I have no idea
<slangasek> why is there a separate lp:mir/devel at all?
<robru> slangasek, well, some people didn't like our vision of how citrain was *supposed* to work, and just pre-merged everything into devel branches before getting silos assigned. it always baffled me, because it completely defeats the way we generate changelogs from commit messages.
<slangasek> looks like I need r1757 from lp:mir/devel, but why is this not already being merged into lp:mir
<robru> slangasek, they merge it into trunk periodically
<slangasek> so I should be able to just propose a merge from lp:mir/devel to lp:mir, and the train will DTRT, and no one will be surprised or upset by this?
<robru> slangasek, hmmmmmm well you can make the MP, but I wouldn't merge anything until we get some kind of ack from the mir team. don't want to step on their toes.
<robru> slangasek, actually I'm just looking at their branches now and I realize I don't have a clue how they're organizing their development.
<slangasek> ok, so, that's a problem then
<slangasek> because this transition needs to happen in Ubuntu
<slangasek> and the workflow is now making it more difficult to fix a latent bug in the mir code
<robru> slangasek, well we don't have to wait for tvoss, we can probably ping kgunn about this
<slangasek> right, a workflow that requires me to ping someone for signoff before merging a bugfix is broken :)
<robru> slangasek, how big of a diff are we talking about here?
<robru> slangasek, it's a big silo, I assumed it was a big change
<robru> lots of testing required, etc.
<slangasek> no
<slangasek> the change I need from devel is a one-liner
<slangasek> the delta from devel to lp:mir is 36 commits an 10kloc of diff
<robru> slangasek, ok but if you actually MP lp:mir/devel to lp:mir, is it just one line? or does it pull in a bunch of crap, too?
<robru> slangasek, yeah, so I'm gonna say, let's not MP 10kloc of stuff without upstreams involvement there.
<slangasek> and the actual change related to this silo is a packaging-only change to the compiler used
<robru> slangasek, maybe just cherry pick that one line you need
<slangasek> ok
<robru> slangasek, adding a new MP to the silo is easy anyway
<slangasek> yes... it's just irksome to be cherry-picking, due to bzr :)
<robru> heh
<robru> slangasek, I think you can handle one line.
<slangasek> I mean that it's irksome later due to the history mismatch
<robru> hm
<slangasek> robru: ok, https://code.launchpad.net/~vorlon/mir/explicit-gcc-version-and-g++4.9-compatibility/+merge/226563
<slangasek> spreadsheet updated
<slangasek> now I would just need to reconfigure with https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/landing-008-0-reconfigure/build?delay=0sec ?
<robru> slangasek, yep that should do it
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> not doing it yet, there are other build failures to sort out first
<slangasek> robru: thanks for the sanity checks :)
<robru> ah ok
<robru> slangasek, you're welcome
<robru> slangasek, I'm signing off soon but I'll still hear pings if you need something
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2014-07-13
<davmor3> popey: the six apps in the top section do they open for you or goto the info on them
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scope-click/+bug/1341262
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1341262 in unity-scope-click (Ubuntu) "6 recent apps take you to preview when clicked, don't open in #128" [Undecided,New]
<popey> in case anyone else wants to confirm what dave said above
<popey> anyone else seeing bug 1341345 ?
<ubot5> bug 1341345 in ubuntu-system-settings (Ubuntu) "Storage shows same app multiple times" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1341345
<ahayzen> popey, yep
<popey> thanks
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-06
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I have no idea why, but the AP tests on krillin are run in windowed mode http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2015_07_06-DUAL-SILO03-KRILLIN/
<Mirv> bzoltan_: pretty weird
<Mirv> bzoltan_: there's an option for that, of course, for running all apps in windowed mode, but how would be triggered and why
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  I forced the phablet-test-run to set com.canonical.Unity8 usage-mode Staged before and after executing th eautopilot tests... that way looks better now
<Mirv> bzoltan_: ok, so another hack to put in the test script.. unity team might know a reason for the behavior change
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  yes, that is the solution for now. It is shame because it messed up my nightly tests and so the silo3 landing is now delayed by at least a day.
<Mirv> bzoltan_: oh, silos, I remember those.
<Mirv> (opens up dashboard for the first time in two weeks)
<bzoltan_> Mirv:  yes, and I am Zoltán, your mate in the SDK... and the OS you work on is the Ubuntu
 * Mirv does the 2nd qtbase 5.5.0 PPA upload already
<ogra_> this new device tarball gets me pretty good battery life on arale \o/
<ogra_> and it doesnt get as hot anymore either
<seb128> nice
<ogra_> it still gets hot, but doesnt burn your fingers ...
<ogra_> and i had ~24h between the charges on the weekend even when using the device a lot
<ogra_> (i think my average befor was about 6h)
<oSoMoN> Good morning trainguards! Can I have a silo for line 84, please?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: on it!
<Mirv> oSoMoN: I'd have assigned it with pleasure, but sil2100 has gone into superfast mode while I was away :)
<sil2100> Done :)
<sil2100> Mirv: ah ha!
<oSoMoN> thanks guys!
<oSoMoN> and welcome back Mirv!
<Mirv> davmor2: how would I decipher currently that silo 21 is destined for OTA5?
<Mirv> there are not really bug reports attached to the landing so it's not on the ota5 bug list either
<davmor2> Mirv: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1F36EeZbS3Gzqq_tivKZHyoLDCOxT1TPh0vubhvWJafI/edit
<davmor2> Mirv: it's in the list of things to land :)
<Mirv> davmor2: yay for yet another google doc. this time not a spreadsheet, I guess that's a change :D
<Mirv> davmor2: do you know if the people responsible for the doc are aware of this thing called Launchpad, pretty good tool for triaging milestones? ;)
<morphis> who can give me permissions in the CI Train landing sheet?
<ogra_> morphis, sil2100 ^^^
<morphis> ogra_: thanks
<morphis> sil2100: can you help me with that?
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> morphis: sure
<sil2100> morphis: done
<rvr> oSoMoN: Merge proposals of silo 22 need review.
<oSoMoN> rvr, right, I overlooked that, they are now approved
<rvr> oSoMoN: Self-review... not good ;P
<jgdx> trainguards: row 34 in the spreadsheet is not marked as landed, even though it is. Anything I can do?
<sil2100> jgdx: let me look
<sil2100> jgdx: it's landed, just the spreadsheet has issues marking it as released
<sil2100> It's a known bug
<sil2100> Will only be fixed by the replacement sadly ;p
<jgdx> sil2100, thanks :) Do I delete the line?
<sil2100> No, it's cool
<sil2100> We need to have history
<sil2100> So nothing gets deleted, only archived
<jgdx> k
<abeato> sil2100, hey, I've noticed that one of the packages in silo 6 has been in "Migration" since Friday
<abeato> sil2100, it is lxc-android-config, was wondering if something needs to be done manually
<morphis> sil2100: thank a lot!
<sil2100> abeato: let me take a look
<abeato> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> cihelp: hm, I see a strange error in the boottest results for lxc-android-config
<sil2100> cihelp: could anyone help?
<sil2100> Damn, too hot here...
<morphis> sil2100: is a free silo I can get assigned for row 67 in the sheet?
<pstolowski> jibel, hello, do i need qa signoff if i'm only landing gfx asset change (music/video scope)?
<sil2100> morphis: on it!
<morphis> sil2100: thanks
<sil2100> Sorry, was preempted to something else for a moment
<dobey> pstolowski: in vivid? yes
<pstolowski> dobey, yeah, dual.. ok
<sil2100> morphis: I'm thinking if I can use a dual silo here... you would need to ask for an upload for 2 packages
<sil2100> morphis: a vivid one and a wily one
<morphis> sil2100: it can't be just synced back to vivid from wily?
<josepht> sil2100: can you give me a link to those results please?
<Mirv> rvr: a bit same question than for davmor2 earlier - how I can check silo 43 with bug #1470331 is targeted to OTA5? the bug itself has no milestone, and I don't see the bug mentioned in the document davmor2 linked earlier
<ubot5> bug 1470331 in mediaplayer-app (Ubuntu) "the progress bar not start from very begining place when play form 0:00:00" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1470331
<rvr> Mirv: I approved the silo
<rvr> Mirv: So my understanding is that it will be included in OTA5
<Mirv> rvr: but how do you come to that understanding? :) or maybe sil2100 can fill in that we're also allowed to fix non-targetted bugs.
<Mirv> I was under impression that https://launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+milestone/ww28-2015 + approved certain features are allowed
<rvr> Mirv: Those are priorities, AFAIK
<Mirv> rvr: sorry, I'm just back to work, I might not know all the today's landing rules so that's why I'm double checking
<rvr> Mirv: We have been testing silos that are not critical
<sil2100> josepht: the boottest ones? Here: https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-lxc-android-config/lastBuild/
<Mirv> rvr: right, and in addition to priorities others are allowed too. thanks. I'll just wait for sil2100's word on it (so that I'm back on track understanding what's allowed to go in)
<sil2100> Mirv, rvr: we let in anything, but prioritize those on the milestone list
<Mirv> sil2100: double thanks
<sil2100> Since there are currently no freeze rules, besides the translations
<sil2100> morphis: hm, syncs only work for CI Train generated packages
 * Mirv publishes
<morphis> sil2100: so only way would be to create a wily silo first, me uploading the src package and then creating another silo for vivid and syncing the package from wily?
<josepht> sil2100: thanks, we'll take a look
<abeato> sil2100, josepht taking a look at the log you pointed at the error is when installing lxc-android-config and it is the same it happens if you try to install it directly in a "live" system
<sil2100> morphis: we can do it like that, or you can simply get a dual-landing silo, upload from the same source both the vivid and wily version (you know, only changing the version number and target series in the changelog)
<abeato> sil2100, josepht note that lxc-android-config is special for installation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Testing/lxc-android-config
<morphis> sil2100: it's the first time for me doing so lets see :)
<sil2100> abeato: yes, and that's a bug I think, it should be skipped in this case or a special case should be made in the boottests
<sil2100> morphis: I'll assign a silo now :) It's a bit different when not using merges
<morphis> sil2100: :)
<sil2100> morphis: ah, ok, looks like I can't give you a dual silo because of recently added safety checks... I'll assign a wily silo for now, we can get it to vivid after this lands there first
<morphis> sil2100: I do have the rights then to do dput on that silo?
<sil2100> morphis: sadly no, only core-devs and train operators have that, you can poke any of the two with a source package and they'll upload for you
<sil2100> As I said, it's a bit less convinient without MPs ;/
<morphis> ok
<morphis> rsalveti: looks like you still have to do that :)
<josepht> sil2100, abeato: we'll discuss in our standup how to deal with lxc-android-config.
<rsalveti> morphis: put your src package somewhere public, like people.canonical.com
<rsalveti> morphis: then I can upload, or any other member from the landing team
<abeato> josepht, ok, but how was this managed before? was it landed directly to the archive?
<josepht> abeato: do you mean before boottesting was enabled?
<abeato> josepht, ah, it this boottesting a new thing?
<abeato> basically I am curious...
<josepht> abeato: yes, within the past several months
<abeato> josepht, interesting, pretty sure there have been landings for lxc-android-config in the last 2 months, ogra_ did you have this issues with boottesting last time you landed lxc-android-config? ^^
<ogra_> issues ?
<josepht> ogra_: did it fail boottesting?
<ogra_> josepht, what kind of boottesting ?
<abeato> ogra_, https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-lxc-android-config/lastBuild/
<josepht> ogra_: during proposed migration
<ogra_> josepht, no, obviously it has never been uploaded since  that test is in place ... and the test cant work
<ogra_> (you cant upgrade packages that span into the writable space on touch installs ... (there are a bunch more of them where this cant work))
<josepht> ogra_: is there a list some place?  we'll need to figure out a way to whitelist those
<ogra_> powerd is another one
<ogra_> well, essentially every package in touch that ships writable bits ... you will only be able to "dpkg -i" them from recovery
<ogra_> this is a dpkg limitation ... it uses hardlinks when replacing files ... hardlinks do not work across partition boundaries
<ogra_> and i dont think there is a list ... for lxc-android-config it is explicitly described in the test plan how to install it
<ogra_> potentially all touch packages could get this issue ...
<ogra_> i would suggest finding a better way to do boottests ...
<ogra_> this is a conceptual flaw here
<josepht> ogra_: that's good information to know, thanks a lot.  I'll discuss with our team and we'll see what we can come up with.
<ogra_> +1
<abeato> josepht, meanwhile, how could we land lxc-android-config? we'd like to have it for ota-5 :)
<josepht> abeato: I'll get it skipped
<mzanetti> trainguards: I just tried to help mattheu getting this branch landed: https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-app-icons-v2/+merge/260863
<mzanetti> but the train says: ERROR https://code.launchpad.net/~tiheum/ubuntu-themes/suru-app-icons-v2 is not a valid merge
<abeato> josepht, nice, thanks... note that the sync with vivid is in silo 35 so I'll ping you again when that gets QA approval
<mzanetti> can we land this with the train or needs to be uploaded manually?
<seb128> mzanetti, you can landing it with the CI
<mzanetti> E_PARSE_ERROR
<ogra_> mzanetti, did you top-approve it yet ?
<mzanetti> not me, but yes, it is top approved
<mzanetti> *facepalm*
 * mzanetti tries again
<seb128> mzanetti, you can land it through CI train
<seb128> if the "eparse" was for me
<mzanetti> seb128, yes :)
<mzanetti> have it working now
<ogra_> seb128, but the train throws an error
<mzanetti> copy/paste mistake
<ogra_> :)
<mzanetti> hence the *facepalm* :/
<ogra_> heh, right, the rrors even tells you :)
<seb128> :-)
<ogra_> *error
<mzanetti> yeah...
<seb128> mzanetti, btw speaking of landing, could you maybe handle https://code.launchpad.net/~lukas-kde/gsettings-qt/queued-processing/+merge/259883 ?
<mzanetti> seb128, ok
<seb128> thanks
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: hey
<pmcgowan> hey
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: so looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1462489, is this wily only or for stable-phone-overlay?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1462489 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [High,In progress]
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, for vivid too
<pmcgowan> would like to include in the ota
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: this will cause all app and webapp (but not scope) policy to be regenerated
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: which I'm fine to do if you give the ok. by vivid, you mean stable-phone-overlay or an actual vivid sru?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, overlay
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, what can we do if anything to avoid total regenerate, sounds like nothing
<jdstrand> nothing
<jdstrand> well, there is one thing
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, wasnt there a thread on this
<jdstrand> a policy group could be added
<jdstrand> and apps could start using that. this wouldn't require regenerating policy because no apps would use it
<jdstrand> but, this policy group would end up being undocumented
<jdstrand> I mean, we can fix that of course
<jgdx> trainguards: could I have a silo for row 68?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, what group would you add it to otherwise
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, may i ask for reconfig of silo 42 (unity-scopes-shell project added) ?
<jdstrand> but this isn't something we would normally break out-- we want apps to be able to do it by default if they so choose to
<sil2100> jgdx: dual landing, right?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I was going to add it to the template policy (ie, ubuntu-sdk and ubuntu-webapp)
<jgdx> sil2100, yes
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: it doesn't fit into an existing policy group
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, seems a new group makes some sense then
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: well, I don't know. I mean, I appreciate the problem with not wanting to regenerate policy, but adding a policy group should not be taken lightly-- we have to update all docs, train users and carry it forward. my inclination was to not add a new policy group, but maybe I am being overly cautious. let me ask the security team
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, ok I will defer to you all
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, tyhicks: in thinking about the policy for bug #1462489, we have two choices: update the appropriate templates or add a new policy for screen inhibiting
<ubot5> bug 1462489 in qtsystems-opensource-src (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462489
<mdeslaur> personally, I'd add a new policy as that would allow blacklisting certain combinations
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, tyhicks: I was initially thinking that this should be added to the templates because apps should just be able to do this, but then a screen inhibit policy group is perhaps meaningful
<tyhicks> mdeslaur: what is an example combination that you were thinking about?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: yeah-- we were already thinking of that with scopes
<ogra_> design might decide to pop up a trust store question ... would that work with just template upgrade ?
<jdstrand> in which case, I just wouldn't add it to the scopes template
<ogra_> (or s/design/someone/ ... )
<mdeslaur> tyhicks: I don't have an example...but adding more and more stuff to the base policy seems like it will limit us in the future
<tyhicks> oh, I agree
<jdstrand> ogra_: this was discussed with tvoss-- no trust prompt for now cause only apps (ie, not scopes, push helpers, etc) would be able to use it
<ogra_> for now ... right
<jdstrand> and it will be obvious that they are inhibiting the screen
<ogra_> (i didnt expect us to have one now ... )
<jdstrand> if this changes, then trust prompting should be rediscussed
<tyhicks> once we add it to the base policy, it becomes much more painful to split out into its own policy group down the road
<ogra_> but someone might want to add one in the future ... so having the lower level able to handle that is probably a good idea
<jdstrand> tyhicks: that assumes we want to split it out :)
<tyhicks> it does
<jdstrand> there is a little more background on this
<jdstrand> adding it to the template means that developers can just start using it
<jdstrand> but it means all app policy has to be regenerated
<jdstrand> which we avoid for non-Ubuntu version upgrades (ie, normally we would only make this change in wily)
<jdstrand> if we add a policy group instead, then there is no app policy regeneration-- no one uses the policy group
<cjwatson> sil2100: So, I've implemented the translations redirection for PPAs, and I have an approved MP for it, but it shouldn't be landed/deployed until a 15.04 series exists in ubuntu-rtm
<jdstrand> but, that means we have to update the review tools and documentation for this policy group
<davmor2> Mirv, sil2100: I'm about to pass silo 35 any chance of spinning up an image once it lands as there is an lxc-android-config change in it that will likely cause issues with the landing of silos, thanks
<sil2100> cjwatson: oh, excellent!
<sil2100> I wanted to poke about that soonish
<cjwatson> sil2100: Is that something we should go ahead and sort out?
<sil2100> cjwatson: give me a moment, finishing an e-mail to Pat - I'll poke you afterwards
<tyhicks> jdstrand: how much effort is the review tool and documentation updates?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, tyhicks: it sounds like you guys like the idea of a new policy group. I'm ok with that. what should it be named, screen?
<cjwatson> I think we could create it as Future or some such to avoid disturbing Soyuz
<sil2100> davmor2: ok, I guess that might make sense, we can kick a new image then
<jdstrand> tyhicks: it is a lot more effort for me but a lot less 'global time' when considering users' time
<jdstrand> that shouldn't be a factor
<jdstrand> imo
<davmor2> sil2100: it hasn't passed yet I'm just setting that up ahead of time :)
<AlbertA> cihelp: any idea why ubuntu-touch-meta is failing the boottest? http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ubuntu-touch-meta
<tyhicks> well, that's what I was thinking about
<jdstrand> we should consider the user and the developer experiences
<tyhicks> less time for for the user
<tyhicks> more time for us
<jdstrand> right
<pstolowski> trainguards hello, may i ask for reconfig of silo 42 (unity-scopes-shell project added) ?
<jdstrand> I also don't want to set a precedent that we should just add policy groups willy nilly
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: perhaps "screenblank" or something a little more descriptive than "screen"
<ogra_> AlbertA, looks like someone added a dependency on ubuntu-application-api3-examples ...
<jdstrand> to avoid stuff like this, cause that makes the developer experience muddled (which policy group should I add?!?)
<jdstrand> but, if this is a reasonable thing to add, that's fine (hence the discussion :)
<tyhicks> I do prefer the policy group
<jdstrand> ok, I'll add a policy
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: ^
<ogra_> AlbertA, blame Laney
<jdstrand> policy group
<jdstrand> it's 3 to 'on the fence' so you guys win
<jdstrand> :)
<tyhicks> is 'blanking' the right term here?
<tyhicks> we're stopping screen blanking from happening
<jdstrand> screen-inhibit?
<jdstrand> screensaver?
<tyhicks> screenlock-inhibit?
<fginther> AlbertA, ubuntu-touch-meta appears to no longer be compatible with the installation method that boottest is using, we're taking a closer look at the problem
<jdstrand> if it helps, the qml is:
<tyhicks> maybe screenlock should be screen-lock
<jdstrand> import QtSystemInfo 5.0
<jdstrand> ScreenSaver { screenSaverEnabled: false }
<AlbertA> fginther: ogra_: ack thanks
<tyhicks> screensaver sounds so old though :)
<jdstrand> heh
<Laney> ogra_: what?
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: screen-inhibit, screensaver screen-lock-inhibit-- thoughts?
<ogra_> Laney, your switch to the api3 stuff makes touch-meta uninstallable it seems
<jdstrand> I think I don't like screen-inhibit
<fginther> AlbertA, oh, looks like ogra_ has a better answer
<ogra_> Laney,
<ogra_> https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/wily-boottest-ubuntu-touch-meta/lastBuild/artifact/results/log/*view*/
<ogra_> fginther, yeah, i gave it above already :)
<tyhicks> jdstrand, mdeslaur: one more - disable-screen-lock
<jdstrand> I also prefer screenlock-inhibit to screen-lock-inhibit
<seb128> does anyone understand what's the issue there
<seb128> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-052-1-build/1/console
<seb128> ?
<mdeslaur> jdstrand, tyhicks: is it just lock, or perhaps blank too
<jdstrand> it is blank too
<tyhicks> hrm
<jdstrand> at least I sure hope it is or what are we doing this for
<Laney> ogra_: lies
<seb128> I guess that project is not set up for ci landing
<mdeslaur> I don't really care honestly...as long as it's not just called "screen"
<ogra_> heh
<Laney> ogra_: laney@snakefruit:~$ /srv/ubuntu-archive/bin/chdist apt-get wily-proposed-amd64 --dry-run install ubuntu-touch/wily-proposed >/dev/null 2>/dev/null && echo yes
<Laney> yes
<jdstrand> ok, so mdeslaur is out of the conversation
<jdstrand> mdeslaur: well-layed
<jdstrand> played*
<jdstrand> :)
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, keep-screen-on ?
<ogra_> Laney, well, it isnt installable in the above log for whatever reason
<Laney> ogra_: something might be busted in boottest
<Laney> josepht was trying to help me with a similar one on friday
<ogra_> yeah, might be
<Laney> I didn't understand why <some package> (forgot) wasn't installable
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: the api is keepDisplayOn, so maybe keep-display-on if we went that route
<Laney> same one?
<josepht> Laney: it's the same one
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, +1
<ogra_> does the boottest use the overlay PPA ?
<Laney> it's wily
<tyhicks> jdstrand, pmcgowan: I like keep-screen-on or keep-display-on the best out of all others so far
<ogra_> ah
<ogra_> wily ... who cares :P
 * mdeslaur signs over bikeshed deed to jdstrand and tyhicks
<jdstrand> ok, let's go with keep-display-on (that is the dbus api call and exposed via c++ api)
<tyhicks> jdstrand: sounds good
<jdstrand> it is clear and conceivably mappable from a denial to the policy group
<tyhicks> yeah, that is nice
<fginther> josepht, Laney, I'm debugging that package install locally, see if I can tease any more info out on my mako
<Laney> josepht: maybe it needs to be >>...stderr?
<Laney> or >${package}.stderr
<Laney> fginther: ^ - good luck, but it looks installable to me locally
<jdstrand> mdeslaur, tyhicks, pmcgowan: thanks for the discussion-- I've got it from here
<mdeslaur> jdstrand: thanks!
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, thank you
<pmcgowan> I look forward to turn by turn
<ogra_> pmcgowan, turn by turn works fine :)
 * ogra_ used it yesterday ... 
<ogra_> just set your screen to 10min and tap every once in a while :P
<josepht> sil2100, abeato: lxc-android-config has been passed
<sil2100> josepht: thanks!
<abeato> josepht, thanks :)
<kgunn> trainguards any thots on why this might be stuck ?
<kgunn> http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-013
<kgunn> or at least...it seems stuck
<kgunn> 4 days in pocket
<cjwatson> kgunn: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt says http://paste.ubuntu.com/11831300/
<cjwatson> which means that the listed packages on each listed architecture are made uninstallable by this change
<cjwatson> lander needs to investigate why
<kgunn> AlbertA: ^ just fyi, cause you're name was on it....altho really i think this is racarr's mess
<AlbertA> kgunn: no I'm landing it
<AlbertA> kgunn: fginther is looking at it
<kgunn> AlbertA: ta
<mzanetti> Mirv, tested on vivid, #54, mako. Works fine for unconfined apps
<mzanetti> (as expected, that is)
<fginther> Laney, I found the problem with ubuntu-touch-meta. Its dependency, ubuntu-application-api3-examples, doesn't cleanly replace ubuntu-application-api2-examples
<fginther> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-application-api3-examples_3.0.0+15.10.20150624.1-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb (--unpack):
<fginther>  trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/test_ubuntu_app_api_location_service', which is also in package ubuntu-application-api2-examples 2.9.0+15.04.20150326-0ubuntu1
<Laney> fginther: aha
<Laney> fginther: that's a bug then, which platform-api needs to fix
<AlbertA> fginther: Laney: ok so I need to add a replaces?
<Laney> fginther: can you get boottest to give us that output?
<fginther> Laney, yes, I'm looking into that logging discrepancy
<Laney> fginther: It might just be an >> vs > in the stderr redirection
<fginther> AlbertA, Laney, This problem shouldn't prevent the promotion of ubuntu-touch-meta, correct? It's a problem upgrading a dependency which is completely avoided when the image is built from scratch.
<Laney> AlbertA: You probably want Conflicts+Replaces (<< 3.0.0+15.10.20150624.1-0ubuntu1) to hint that the old package should be removed
<AlbertA> fginther: right
<Laney> fginther: If you let it migrate, then anyone using apt will get errors
<Laney> It's good that we've caught it, normally proposed-migration wouldn't
<fginther> Laney, ah ok. We'll just have to retry that manually once platform-api fix is ready
<Laney> fginther: AlbertA: BTW this still can't migrate until telephony-service is uploaded - that needs to move to the new ABI
<Laney> boiko said he would get it done today
<boiko> Laney: yep, soon
<Laney> no worries
<Laney> need another fix in platform-api now anyway ;)
<AlbertA> Laney: is there a reason why telephony-service doesn't show up in the rdeps of platform-api?
<Laney> does for me
<cjwatson> Laney: Breaks+Replaces surely, to make the upgrade more graceful
<cjwatson> Or drop the version
<Laney> it's armhf only, probably you did the query on amd64
<boiko> AlbertA: only on armhf IIRC
<cjwatson> I guess either works though
<AlbertA> Laney: I see
<Laney> AlbertA: Try reverse-depends from ubuntu-dev-tools next time - e.g. reverse-depends src:platform-api
<Laney> cjwatson: Should be removed, but both would work
<AlbertA> Laney: ack
<seb128> boiko, are you doing a no change rebuild?
<seb128> boiko, because I want to land https://code.launchpad.net/~seb128/telephony-service/dialpad-nosound-silentmode/+merge/260731
<boiko> seb128: so, telephony-service will fail to build on wily until silo 39 lands
<boiko> seb128: I will land that still today, but need to take care of silo 44 before that
<seb128> boiko, so it means you don't have dual landing for those?
<seb128> like if I want that fix ^ in the vivid overlay I should do a vivid only landing?
<boiko> seb128: no, I think silo 34 needs to be re-targetted to wily or vivid
<boiko> seb128: yeah, the latest telepathy-qt landing on wily changed the plans a bit, we are trying to  accomodate all the changes in the less painful possible way
<boiko> seb128: we will certainly sync wily and vivid overlay after OTA5, but as that involves updating telepathy-qt5 on vivid, we better do it calmly and with deep testing
<seb128> boiko, right
<boiko> seb128: the easiest for now would be to land the fixes on wily, unless you want/need them on OTA5
<seb128> boiko, I want them on OTA5
<seb128> it's ridiculous that those obvious fixes are waiting since early june and still didn't land
<seb128> I'm closing from just dputing things in different locations out of frustration
<boiko> seb128: I know you are upset about it, but we are short on staff to do everything we need, there is always something higher priority to look at and we end up forgetting about those small fixes
<seb128> boiko, those are like 1 liners, it shouldn't be that difficult to land them :-/
<boiko> seb128: we were not idle slacking around, you know
<seb128> I know
<seb128> but it's taking like 5 minutes to look to a 1 liner change, we should have our schedule accomodation for regular review of easy fixes
<seb128> accomodating*
<boiko> seb128: let me deal with the re-submitting of MRs and reconfigure the silo, as I am already working on landing silo 44 on vivid, I can deal with that one too
<seb128> boiko, thanks
<AlbertA> boiko: so does that mean I need to wait for silo 44 to land, then I can do a no-change rebuild and land my platform-api silo?
<AlbertA> boiko: sounds like it.
<boiko> AlbertA: silo 44 is for vivid, is your also vivid?
<AlbertA> boiko: it's dual landing
<boiko> AlbertA: ouch, that complicates it a bit
<boiko> AlbertA: so, we would need one telephony-service fix MR for vivid and another one for wily
<AlbertA> boiko: ok so can I do a no-change rebuild before then?
<AlbertA> boiko: we removed the ua_ui apis...which are not used by telephony-service...so just needs to link to the *.so.3 version now...
<boiko> AlbertA: ok, what would happen if you land that without telephony-service? just curious
<AlbertA> boiko: the binaries would look for *.so.2
<AlbertA> which won't exist anymore
<boiko> ok, so we need to land it in both places
<boiko> AlbertA: the problem is: starting today until OTA5 is released, we have different codebases for telephony-service in vivid and wily
<boiko> AlbertA: using different series (trunk for wily and rtm-15.04 for OTA5)
<AlbertA> boiko: I see...so lp:telephony-service is wily currently?
<boiko> AlbertA: yep
<AlbertA> boiko: I see
<boiko> AlbertA: and lp:telephony-service/rtm-15.04 is vivid
<AlbertA> which one is vivid+overlay?
<AlbertA> rtm-15.04?
<boiko> AlbertA: yep
<AlbertA> boiko: ok so I'll need to do separate landings then
<boiko> AlbertA: I guess so, sorry for that :/
<AlbertA> boiko: no prob...
<AlbertA> trainguards: can I have silo 013 reconfigured?
<sil2100> robru: could you handle that? ^
<sil2100> I need to drive home, I'll try making it for the integration meeting but in case I don't, then we can catch-up by e-mail
<sil2100> It's a long and hot road home
<sil2100> o/
<robru> AlbertA: sorry, was afk. on it
<robru> AlbertA: good to go
<boiko> trainguards: could you please remove the telephony-service wily packages from silo 34?
<robru> boiko: on it
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: ok, so what's the status there? those vivid packages are good as-is?
<boiko> robru: I will rebuild them
<boiko> robru: you can actually remove everything if it is easier
<boiko> robru: will be rebuilt anyways
<boiko> robru: because of the telepathy-qt5 mess we were discussing last week, I have re-targetted the silo to be vivid only
<robru> boiko: nope, should be fine as is
<robru> boiko: the only thing is, the merges can't target trunk if you're releasing to vivid
<boiko> robru: ah duh, I have recreated the merges, just forgot to update the spreadsheet, fixing now
<robru> boiko: ok no worries, you should be able to reconfigure when you're ready
<boiko> robru: thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<rvr> Kaleo: Silo 49 approved
<Kaleo> awesome!
<robru> Kaleo: there's a new revision that was never build, you need to rebuild 49 and re-qa.
<robru> dobey: just a note, your silo is configured for vivid but not overlay ppa
<robru> dobey: no wait, you put overlay ppa in jenkins but not the spreadsheet, nm
<dobey> robru: hmm, the dash says overlay
<robru> dobey: for future reference if you put the overlay in column L you won't have to specify it in jenkins each time
<dobey> robru: column H in spreadsheet only has "vivid"
<dobey> oh
<dobey> i didn't notice column l :)
<dobey> thanks for the pointer
<robru> dobey: yeah it's sneaky. spreadsheet replacement will be clearer about this
<charles> TIL
<robru> brb
<dobey> arm64 5 1018 jobs (44 hours) <- ouch :(
<dobey> 5 builders for > 1000 jobs. no fun
<ogra_> ARGH !
<robru> ogra_: what's up?
<ogra_> robru, i accidentially triggered a phone build instead of snappy
<ogra_> (shouldnt do any harm)
<camako> cihelp, what specific channel do the mako devices on CI (for MPs) use to flash and run tests?
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-07
<cjwatson> dobey: We have the hardware to scalingstackify that and may almost be at the point where IS have time to start configuring that, so hopefully won't have to limp along for too much longer ...
<Mirv> mzanetti: thanks!
<bzoltan_> Mirv: I have flipped the silo3's tested bit ... let's see the QA validation. But the AP tests are getting worst and worst...
<Mirv> bzoltan_: :( that has been the trend I've felt too.
<bzoltan_> jibel: Here are the results of the silo3 tests http://people.canonical.com/~bzoltan/ap-2015_07_06-DUAL-SILO03-KRILLIN/ No sign of regression. But the reference tests of the archive are really ugly.
<jibel> bzoltan_, Hey, thanks.
<jibel> sil2100, popey there'll be new core apps with updated icons for OTA5?
<sil2100> jibel: yes
<sil2100> We're waiting for the proper timing to land those, no-change uploads with just icon changed
<sil2100> *icons
<jibel> sil2100, when is a "proper timing" ?
<sil2100> Didn't get an answer from Pat yet - the two possible windows are: right before building the first candidate and right before building the image with additional missing translations
<sil2100> Considering the second one is required
<morphis> sil2100: wily landings doesn't require a QA sign-off, right?
<sil2100> morphis: no
<morphis> sil2100: so just leaving the field in column QA sign-off at "N/A nickname" is fine, or do I have to put my nickname in there?
<sil2100> morphis: in this case it's fine :)
<sil2100> morphis: oh, and we need to do a watch_only build on the silo
<sil2100> Since it didn't notice your packages there
<morphis> ?
<sil2100> morphis: the train is a rather simple tool, when you upload something to the silo PPA, the train is not automatically triggered to check what that was as it's a set of jenkins jobs
<sil2100> morphis: so whenever you upload something to the PPA and want the train to register it, you need to go to the silo build job, check 'watch_only' and run the job
<sil2100> I did that just now ^
<morphis> sil2100: ah I see
<morphis> sil2100: so whenever I have such a case again, I just check the WATCH_ONLY parameter and leave everything else unchecked/unfilled?
<sil2100> morphis: yes :)
<popey> jibel: yeah, the idea we discussed in the call yesterday was for me to just re-upload the same revision of the clicks, but with new icons, and set the new icon in the store
<sil2100> WATCH_ONLY basically means: "don't build/rebuild anything, just look at the PPA contents and check if everything built correctly"
<morphis> sil2100: good
 * sil2100 adds that to the docs
<popey> jibel: agreed with sil2100  that we should upload them on Thursday
<sil2100> Makes most sense to me, but still want Pat to say if he's ok with that
<sil2100> morphis: added a mention of this to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/citrain/LandingProcess
<morphis> sil2100: thanks
<Laney> fginther: any clue about https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/view/wily/view/All/job/wily-boottest-powerd/10/console or http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-qtubuntu-sensors/6/console or http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/Wily/view/BootTest/job/wily-boottest-qtubuntu-gles/9/console ?
<Laney> oops, sorry for private link
<jibel> sil2100, click of the camera-app has not been published?
<jibel> sil2100, version 3.0.0.573
<sil2100> jibel: I see that the publishing of that had some issues
<sil2100> Need to check what that was
<sil2100> jibel: yeah, so robru wanted to publish that but someone pushed new revisions to the camera-app branch there
<abeato> trainguards, can I have a silo for line 75?
<sil2100> abeato: on it
<abeato> sil2100, thx
<mzanetti> trainguards, please drop unity8 from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-035/+packages
<mzanetti> the branch in there wasn't needed any more, so I re-used the silo for something else
<sil2100> mzanetti: ok
<sil2100> mzanetti: removed
<mzanetti> thanks
<mzanetti> sil2100, this looks like a temporary failure to me: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-adt-thunderbird/ARCH=i386,label=adt/49/console
<mzanetti> it passed on the other archs
<mzanetti> can we re-run that somehow?
<mzanetti> it's in the excuses for http://people.canonical.com/~platform/citrain_dashboard/#?q=ubuntu%2Flanding-051
<sil2100> I'm sure we can, let's poke cihelp for that ^
<jibel> mzanetti, with the new theme the dots on the greeter are gone, is it ok?
<jibel> ah, nm it's back
<jibel> weird
<mzanetti> not sure what dots you mean
<jibel> mzanetti, there are small dot close to the border of the circle on the greeter to indicate the day of the month
<jibel> sometimes there is nothing
<mzanetti> ah ok...
<jibel> I thought it was the theme I updated from the silo but apparently it's something else
<ogra_> moar races !
<ogra_> ubuntu is the fastest phone OS ever ... with so many races you have to be fast :)
<jibel> jamesh, Hey, I tried the new thumbnailer in silo 10 and it fails to generate thumbnails of videos recorded with the camera
<jibel> it's on arale, I'll try on krillin
 * sil2100 gently pokes ogra_ 
<sil2100> :D
 * sil2100 off to lunch
<jibel> jamesh, silo 10 again, with the new thumbnailer and lot of pictures in the gallery apps it triggers oom killer
<cwayne> cihelp ping
<jibel> jamesh, like a hundred pictures, not thousands
<jibel> rvr, davmor2 Hey, when you have time I need a second opinion on silo 10. on krillin with 100 pictures or so and the device runs out of memory when I switch to the photo view in the gallery, and on arale there is no thumbnail for videos recorded from the camera or not
<rvr> jibel: Ok
<rvr> jibel: Flashing the krillin, I am using arale with my silo
<rvr> jibel: Ok
<rvr> jibel: So, it's weird. No thumbnails, but also, I see a music icon
<jibel> rvr, for photos?
<jibel> or videos?
<rvr> jibel: For photos
<rvr> Uploading screenshot
<jibel> uh
<fginther> mzanetti, sil2100, http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/wily-adt-thunderbird/50/ has been rerun and passed.
<mzanetti> fginther, yep, I saw. thanks a lot
<cwayne> fginther: ping
<fginther> cwayne, morning
<rvr> jibel: http://people.canonical.com/~vrruiz/gallery-app-100-photos.png
<fginther> cwayne, was in the middle of unwinding the help request stack
<cwayne> fginther: mornin' :)  we've got some failing jobs, like this one: http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/view/cambridge/job/BQ%20International%20Tarball%20-%20Gated/  seems to be a java heap error?
<sil2100> fginther: thanks :)
<jibel> rvr, same pictures work fine without the silo
<jibel> ?
<cwayne> fginther: oops, sorry, feel free to skip me til it's my turn :)
<rvr> jibel: Reflashing
<fginther> cwayne, nope, it's ok
<kenvandine> jibel, why did you bump silo 2 out of ready for testing?
<jibel> kenvandine, I prioritized features and bugs targeted to ota5
<kenvandine> jibel, ok, thx
<jibel> I'll move it to ready if we have enough bandwidth
<fginther> cwayne, something has gone very bad on s-jenkins. It needs a restart
* fginther changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Need a silo or CI Train support? ping trainguards | Need help with something else? ping cihelp | Train Dashboard: http://bit.ly/1mDv1FS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known Issues: http://s-jenkin.ubuntu-ci:8080/ needs to be restarted, it's hung
<seb128> kenvandine, where do you see what is ready for testing or not?
<fginther> josepht, psivaa-afk, I'm restarting s-jenkins. It's essentially dead right now
<rvr> jibel: Without the silo I see the thumbnails
<rvr> seb128: In trello
<josepht> fginther: ack, let me know if I can help
<rvr> seb128: https://trello.com/b/AE3swczu/qa-testing-requests-for-questions-ping-eu-jibel-us-jfunk-or-ubuntu-qa-on-ubuntu-ci-eng
<seb128> rvr, thanks
<jibel> rvr, thanks for the confirmation. Moved to failed
<seb128> rvr, jibel, can we get 034 in the "ready for testing"? one of the bugs would be nice to get in ota5 and was acked by pmcgowan (dialpad respecting silent mode)
<jibel> seb128, bug 1384274 ?
<ubot5> bug 1384274 in telephony-service (Ubuntu) "silent mode doesn't silence keyboard or dialpad" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1384274
<seb128> jibel, yes
<jibel> seb128, it is not targeted
<seb128> jibel, well, pat said it was ok to add on IRC, that's not good enough?
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^ can you target the bug?
<rvr> pstolowski: Approving silo 42
<pstolowski> rvr, great, thank you!
<pmcgowan> seb128, jibel sure, but targeting s more priority not exclusivity to me
<pmcgowan> as long as we have time to test
<fginther> camako, the default channel in use for MP tests is "ubuntu-touch/devel-proposed/ubuntu"
<camako> thanks fginther
<Laney> fginther: did you see my Q?
<fginther> Laney, yes, sorry about that. Was hoping to get to that next
<fginther> cwayne, that job is passing now
<AlbertA> cihelp: need help again on platform-api rdeps failing boottest
<fginther> AlbertA, powerd, qtubuntu-sensors and qtubuntu-gles ?
<Laney> fginther: no worries, thanks
<AlbertA> fginther: yes and ubuntu-touch-meta
<Laney> If we could make the boottest output more useful (e.g. 'sh -x' and saving the apt-get stderr) then we'd be a long way to being able to understand problems
<fginther> AlbertA, I'll retry ubuntu-touch-meta and look at the others
<AlbertA> fginther: thanks
<fginther> Laney, part of the problem is that the test has to be retried multiple times and it's only saving the last set of results. But it's not an impossible problem to fix
<Laney> fginther: For apt-get-install.stderr you could put the package name in there, like xargs -I{} ... 2>apt-get-install-{}.stderr (maybe with '>>' if there are indeed many runs)
<Laney> and sh -x should go to the console so be logged anyway, AFAICS
<fginther> Laney, thanks
<cwayne> fginther: <3 thanks
<greyback> do silos have dbg symbols saved anywhere?
<greyback> oh, they're in the silo, ignore me
<cjwatson> they sure are :)
<dobey> sil2100: you're manually uploading translations for the overlay ppa? where do the .po files come from in that case?
<sil2100> dobey: currently? For all that it's possible it comes from wily, that's the only sane way
<dobey> ok
<cjwatson> dobey: next LP deploy will stuff those into ubuntu-rtm/15.04
<cjwatson> (all being well)
<pmcgowan> jibel, did you test the thumbnailer with the new gallery in 36?
<dobey> oh gah, forgot that the template needs to be updated
<dobey> trainguards: What happens if a new revision is pushed to an MP branch for something that's already in -proposed pocket?
<jibel> pmcgowan, no, but I can try
<pmcgowan> jibel, seems it was marked as a pre-req
<jibel> pmcgowan, sorry I missed that. Where is it marked as a pre-req
<jibel> ?
<pmcgowan> only in the doc
<sil2100> dobey: not good... this means that LP will have problems marking the MP as merged after it migrates
<pmcgowan> jibel, see bills pointer to that bug
<dobey> sil2100: will ci train commit anything?
<jibel> pmcgowan, yeah, not obvious. I'll give it a try
<sil2100> dobey: to make sure that everything merges correctly we usually propose a bzr push --overwrite without the commit that didn't get built
<sil2100> dobey: it will commit that what it built, the rest will stay unmerged
<sil2100> dobey: the MP will not be marked as merged as well because of that ,as it will only be partially-merged in LP's view
<dobey> hmm
<fginther> AlbertA, Laney, The boottest for qtubuntu-sensors fails because the unity greeter never starts. I'm able to reproduce on a local device
<fginther> It just displays the ubuntu spinner
<fginther> AlbertA, ubuntu-touch-meta is now passing
<rvr> mzanetti: ping
<mzanetti> rvr, hey ho
<rvr> mzanetti: Silo 17. Is there an app to test that?
<mzanetti> rvr, http://notyetthere.org/data/untitled5.mzanetti_0.1_all.click
<mzanetti> rvr, however, the text in the app does NOT work
<mzanetti> rvr, watch it's debug prints in ~./cache/upstart/application-click-untitled5.zanetti.log
<AlbertA> fginther: ack
<mzanetti> rvr, when it prints "disabled" the screensaver should be disabled, meaning it will keep the display on
<rvr> qml: enabling/disabling: false
<rvr> qml: enabling/disabling: true
<rvr> mzanetti: enabling/disabling... which one is? :D
<mzanetti> haha
<mzanetti> rvr, "false" means screenSaver not enabled :D
<rvr> mzanetti: Ok
<mzanetti> rvr, it prints print("enabling/disabling:", screensaver.enabled)
<mzanetti> I didn't think that app became so famos :D
<mzanetti> otherwise I would have put a little more efforts into it
<rvr> mzanetti: lol
<rvr> mzanetti: Seems to work
<mzanetti> nice
<rvr> Doing more checks
<jibel> pmcgowan, same result, gallery is killed http://paste.ubuntu.com/11836572/. That's the only app running
<jibel> pmcgowan, and I've only a hundred photos
<pmcgowan> jibel, rats
<pmcgowan> jibel, could land the gallery change though if its working
<jibel> pmcgowan, sure, I'll try gallery without the new thumbnailer
<oSoMoN> jibel, hey, why did the card for silo 22 go back to "Needs QA sign-off" ?
<jibel> oSoMoN, I kept in "ready for testing" bug fixes or features for ota5 to make sure testers land them first
<oSoMoN> jibel, ok, so nothing wrong with the silo itself, right?
<jibel> oSoMoN, absolutely nothing. Maybe it'll land in this release if we have enough bandwidth
<oSoMoN> fair enough
<popey> sil2100: when do you want these icon-only changed clicks  uploading?
<fginther> AlbertA, Laney, powerd was failing boottest because it needs to do a cross partition link during install which isn't going to work. It's been manually passed for now. A slightly improved log output is here: http://d-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/fjg-boottest/63/artifact/adt-run-stdout.0/*view*/
<AlbertA> fginther: yeah I have to do "sudo umount /usr/share/powerd/device_configs/config-default.xml" before powerd install
<AlbertA> fginther: thanks btw
<fginther> AlbertA, you're welcome
<cyphermox> cihelp: I'd like to login to jenkins and investigate directly why the wily-desktop-amd64-smoke-default job keeps failing. There's no apparent reason for the debconf warning in the log, nor for the late command to wait for network
<boiko> kenvandine: hey, with gallery-app silo 36 being published, do you know if any extra step is needed to get the click package updated too?
<kenvandine> boiko, there is something that has to be done
<kenvandine> but i'm not familiar
<boiko> kenvandine: me neither, bfiller asked me to help with the landing, but it is my first click package landing :)
<boiko> robru: maybe you know something about it? ^
<robru> boiko: uh yeah, you need popey to upload the click package to the store
<popey> hello
<boiko> popey: hey! :) could you please get http://people.canonical.com/~bfiller/com.ubuntu.gallery_2.9.1.1209_armhf.click uploaded to the store?
<popey> sure
<boiko> popey: thanks!
<popey> has it been QA'ed?
<boiko> popey: yep, silo 36, the deb is in the proposed pocket already
<kenvandine> cool
<popey> got a chanelog?
<boiko> popey: let me get that, just a sec
<popey> store currently has 1208
<popey> so looks like translations only?
<boiko> popey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11837368/
<boiko> popey:  * Disable unused GalleryPhotoComponent so we stop doing unnecessary
<boiko>     request to thumbnailer (LP: #1460993)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460993 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Multiple thumbnail requests for a single image" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1460993
<popey> you sure that click has that change?
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gallery-app/+bug/1460993 doesn't look like that merge has landed, approved, not landed yet
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1460993 in gallery-app (Ubuntu) "Multiple thumbnail requests for a single image" [High,In progress]
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/gallery-app/trunk also
<boiko> popey: in the proposed pocket
<popey> this is a click though
<popey> built from trunk 1209 by the filename
<popey> so that click doesn't match the deb
<popey> IMO?
<boiko> popey: that's the click bfiller built for testing
<boiko> popey: it for sure has the fix for the bug
<charles> yay
<boiko> popey: I am not familiar with click packages, sorry, just helping out as bfiller is off today
<popey> ok
<popey> just making sure :)
<boiko> popey: yep, if you can wait a couple minutes, I am double checking with arthur (who made the changes) and then I let you know
<boiko> artmello: hey, so popey is helping out with the click package publication
<boiko> artmello: the one from bfiller's people.c.c contains the fix for the bug, right?
<boiko> artmello: that's the one that should be published, is that correct?
<artmello> boiko: yes, it does contains the change
<popey> great
<robru> boiko: the merge that built the deb doesn't get merged to trunk until after it migrates through proposed, so if the click was just built from trunk it won't have the fix. unless bill built it specifically from the MP.
<popey> it wasn't built from trunk
<robru> alright
<popey> jenkins does that and I diff'ed the jenkins one and bills one
<popey> not the same
<boiko> robru: artmello confirmed it has the fix, so it wasn't built from trunk
<robru> oh, great
<robru> boiko: ok no worries, just trying to offer some insight into train process.
<boiko> robru: sure, always welcome, I know 0 about click landings, so all the help is appreciated :)
<robru> boiko: might be beneficial to ask the QA person if they tested the click or the deb or both ;-)
<boiko> om26er: ^
<boiko> robru: btw, is there an excuses page for the stable phone overlay? or a place where I can check the migration from proposed to the overlay?
<robru> boiko: there is no "migration" to the overlay, packages are binary copied immediately.
<AlbertA> fginther: any idea on qtubuntu-sensors? installing the packages here locally works fine (unity comes up just fine)
<om26er> robru, boiko I tested the click,  from bill
<fginther> AlbertA, do you happen to have other packages installed from that silo?
<robru> om26er: sweet, thanks
<psivaa> cyphermox: the VMs for those desktop tests are in aldebaran.ubuntu-ci
<fginther> AlbertA, maybe theres a dependency?
<psivaa> cyphermox: you should be able to login there now
<boiko> robru: ah, gallery is a dual landing, ok, any idea why it is not showing up in the excuses page then?
<AlbertA> fginther: yeah all the packages from the silo (citrain device-upgrade 13 <passwd>)
<popey> boiko: robru 1209 in the store
<robru> boiko: excuses page only updates every 15 minutes or so, give it some time. packages will be in vivid overlay already, and will migrate to wily soon
<robru> popey: thanks!
<boiko> robru: ok, thanks for the info :)
<boiko> popey: thanks!
<boiko> artmello: ^
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<artmello> boiko, popey , robru: thx guys
<robru> artmello: you're welcome!
<awe> robru, I created a line for NM ( 79 ), but it didn't get a silo assigned.  At this point, we're not going to land for OTA5, but just wanted to give you a heads-up.  As we're doing a binary sync from the telephony PPA, I'm doing my testing on packages pulled from there
<awe> no rush on it though
<awe> just wanted to give you a heads-up
<robru> awe: you want a silo?
<awe> yes, but it'll be for post OTA5 at this point, so if your're running low, I can wait
<boiko> jibel: jfunk: I had marked silo 26 as ready for QA, but after talking to salem_ and pmcgowan we decided to put one more messaging-app bugfix in there, so I will have to re-test the silo
<awe> robru, ditto if you have other higher prioritiesd
<fginther> AlbertA, boottest only installs binaries from the source package under test (and their dependencies). I suspect if you perform a clean install and just update qtubuntu-sensors, you should be able to reproduce the problem
<robru> awe: 13 free, I think it's ok ;-)
<AlbertA> fginther: well it should pull libubuntu-application-api3
<fginther> AlbertA, I'll check the logs for that
<robru> awe: ok, binaries copied, should be available in silo 6 shortly: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-006-1-build/261/console
<AlbertA> fginther: I'll try to reproduce here though thanks!
<fginther> AlbertA, I'm trying again too, with some improved logging
<fginther> (at least I hope it's improved)
<awe> thanks robru!
<robru> awe: you're welcome
<cjwatson> robru,sil2100: can you let me know next time something's published to the vivid overlay PPA?  I'd like to make sure that the new translations redirection is working
<robru> cjwatson: oh I just did a couple, is it too late for those? eg gallery-app was just published within the last hour
<cjwatson> robru: our deployment might have been in time, let me check
<cjwatson> scratch that, toddler just woke up.  will check later
<robru> cjwatson: ok no worries, will ping if I publish anything
<robru> brb
<AlbertA> fginther: indeed, so the issue is qtubuntu-sensors depends indirectly on ubuntu-application-api3-touch or ubuntu-application-api3-desktop... my guess is since you can't describe that cleanly with debian deps
<AlbertA> the dependency is actually in qtubuntu
<AlbertA> so qtubuntu-android depends on ubuntu-application-api3-touch and qtubuntu-desktop depends on ubuntu-application-api3-desktop
<fginther> AlbertA, can this be solved for this set of packages, or does it need some exception to make forward progress?
<balloons> plars, fginther did you guys setup any cards or other actions from the meeting yesterday afternoon on core apps jenkins? i'd like to keep track of the status of everything :-)
<AlbertA> fginther: the issue is if we add a dependency in qtubuntu-sensors, it would have to be both ubuntu-application-api3-touch and ubuntu-application-api3-desktop...so you would end up with
<AlbertA> unnecessary binaries in one platform vs the other
<AlbertA> fginther: so exception in this case...
<AlbertA> fginther: the qtubuntu test should be enough proof as that pulls qtubuntu-sensors
<fginther> AlbertA, I can confirm that upgrading "qtubuntu-android" solves the greeter problem
<popey> robru: is the goal to built ota5 tonight?
<AlbertA> fginther: cool
<fginther> balloons, yeah, we created some cards for our work, I'll send them to you in a moment
<plars> balloons: we're actively looking at expanding the hardware to support this, but it's not going to happen overnight, until then there's a transition plan around the jenkaas stuf
<fginther> AlbertA, I'll get that package unblocked
<AlbertA> fginther: thanks
<robru> popey: dunno
<robru> fginther: psivaa: did you guys make any progress on the jenkins persistent volume issue? I might take a look at that today
<fginther> robru, we're making progress, but the problem isn't solved yet as we keep uncovering new issues. We're now trying to solve it a different way by attaching the persistent volume before the charm does anything else
<fginther> robru, which is difficult because, the nova volume can't be attached until after the instance has been deployed
<robru> fginther: are you hacking on the jenkins charm itself to fix this?
<fginther> robru, yes.
<robru> hmmmm
<robru> fginther: if you fix it, will you upstream it, or just leave it as a special ci-owned branch?
<fginther> robru, it's currently under a team branch as we work on it. And yes we plan on upstreaming what we can. It will at least be available to future ci-train deployments
<robru> fginther: I feel like the easiest solution would be "find whatever file in /var/lib/jenkins that jenkins pukes without, then copy that file to the persistent volume after mounting"
<robru> fginther: I was considering handling this in my jenkins subordinate charm that I own, but it'd be really nice if jenkins just stopped crapping itself when you mount a volume in it ;-)
<fginther> robru, the approach we're taking should actually treat the persistent volume as a backup, and not install anything over it on a new deployment.
<fginther> robru, but we'll have to see how it works. Jenkins always provides surprises
<robru> fginther: hmmmm so /var/lib/jenkins would stay as ephemeral but everything in it would be routinely backed up? how do you decide what parts to restore when mounting the volume?
<robru> fginther: actually that seems a sensible approach, you just need a reliable way to decide what to restore, because if you clobber the wrong file you'll get the exact same issue.
<robru> (I'm really annoyed that I never bothered to figure out specifically which file is the problematic one)
<fginther> robru, /var/lib/jenkins would be on the persistent storage. But the charm would be setup so that it never installs jenkins until after /var/lib/jenkins is mounted. It eliminates the rsync step
<fginther> nothing is restored or copied
<robru> oh
<robru> fginther: that would be tricky, what if you wanted a deployment without a persistent storage? it'd just fail to come up without the volume?
<robru> fginther: (in ci train we use a persistent volume in production but not in staging precisely because of this bug)
<fginther> robru, if you don't want persistent storage, don't use this charm :-)
<fginther> robru, actually, even that should be possible if you set the right config options.
<robru> fginther: yeah that's the problem, there's already half a dozen forks of the jenkins charm floating around. will be significantly better if you upstream a solution that works with and without persistent storage
<cjwatson> robru: gallery-app was half an hour or so too early, it seems, but I'm sure there'll be more
<cjwatson> AlbertA: can't you have qtubuntu-sensors depend on ubuntu-application-api3-touch | ubuntu-application-api3-desktop, and then have a platform-specific package depend specifically on one or the other
<cjwatson> ?
<balloons> fginther, plars right. Since it won't be quick I want to make sure everyone understands what will be done, and have some idea about how long it may take to complete. I'll look at the cards, thanks
<cjwatson> AlbertA: (maybe, I haven't checked the details)
<AlbertA> cjwatson: is that possible?
<cjwatson> which bit?
<AlbertA> cjwatson: do Depends: ubuntu-application-api3-touch | ubuntu-application-api3-desktop
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> you do have to pick a preferred alternative though
<cjwatson> it might make more sense to have both ubuntu-application-api3-{touch,desktop} Provides: some virtual package which describes the interface depended on by qtubuntu-sensors
<cjwatson> and then have qtubuntu-sensors Depends: that virtual package
<cjwatson> that is probably what I'd do
<AlbertA> cjwatson: I see
<cyphermox> psivaa: thank you!
<robru> cjwatson: alright i haven't published anything since but will let you know
<popey> balloons: fginther did we have a conversation about enabling the overlay ppa in jenkins?
<popey> I know I wanted to, but couldn't remember if we did.
<fginther> popey, maybe you did and I don't remember it :-)
<popey> ok, so the problem is we have merges landing which depend on that ppa being enabled, as it is on the phone
<popey> kinda surprised nobody else has brought this up
<popey> and I know balloons has talked to you guys about various jenkins issues, so didn't want top stamp on that conversation
<fginther> popey, it was brought up for the touch packages, didn't know this might also apply to the core-apps (I assume this is about the core-apps)
<balloons> popey, I was hoping I wouldn't hear the overlay ppa is required
<fginther> popey, got an example?
<popey> well, UI toolkit bugs for example are addressed in wily and land in overlay
<popey> and apps which are building in vivid will fail
<popey> https://code.launchpad.net/~nikwen/ubuntu-filemanager-app/remove-popover-workaround/+merge/261909
<popey> there you go
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/+bug/1395118
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1395118 in Ubuntu File Manager App "ActionSelectionPopover does not handle the 'visible' property of actions properly" [Undecided,In progress]
<popey> http://tumbleweed.popey.com/
<fginther> popey, sorry, it's summertime and the kids interrupt...
<popey> haha :)
<fginther> popey, I don't think this is going to help utopic builds. The overlay PPA is targeted to vivid and I would be surprised (very surprised) if that would install cleanly in an utopic environment
<fginther> popey, but it would help vivid
<popey> right, so the next question you can expect...
<popey> when will we move to vivid
<fginther> popey, balloons is already hounding me on that :-)
<fginther> popey, we're trying to work out something, but it sounds like the urgency needs to be bumped now
<fginther> so consider it bumped
<popey> thanks
<robru> AlbertA: got you silo 13, note conflict in silo 32 and 34
<AlbertA> robru: ack, thanks
<boiko> jfunk_: jibel: in the QA board, there are two cards for silo 26, one under column Ready for Testing and another under Need QA Sign-off
<AlbertA> trainguards: landing-013 can be abandoned - didn't realize it papi was already synced...
<robru> AlbertA: no worries
<robru> cjwatson: ah, published telephony-service to the overlay ppa, can you check the translations? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/view/2.%20Publish/job/ubuntu-landing-034-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/console
<cjwatson> robru: Thanks, it's worked to the extent that the translations are in the correct import queue.  I'll see what we need to do to get those imported and made available for translation.
<robru> cjwatson: great
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-08
<cjwatson> robru: OK, we've thought of one detail that needs to be put in place to make sure that translation message sharing works properly before starting imports, but I know what to do now and the translations can sit in the import queue until I've done it.
<robru> cjwatson: OK, need anything from the train side?
<cjwatson> robru: Nope, thanks
<cjwatson> Best collect the hacks for this in one place
<robru> cjwatson: great, thanks for taking care of that.
<cjwatson> I feel kind of dirty but at least it wasn't too hard :-)
<cjwatson> There's also a hidden dependency here on the fact that the silos are devirtualised, which is the only reason that translations are getting stripped
<cjwatson> But we can just keep that flag even after devirtualisation otherwise no longer matters
<cjwatson> Well, except ephemeral PPAs, hmm, will have to think about that
<robru> cjwatson: ephemeral train silos are a long way off, no hurry
<cjwatson> robru: Indeed, but in part because LP won't let you create them.
<cjwatson> We like to not be in people's way for important projects.
<robru> cjwatson: haha, indeed
<robru> cjwatson: is it just that we can't create devirt ppas, or does lp api actually not allow ppa creation at all?
<cjwatson> robru: Oh, you can create them, but you can't configure them the way silos should be configured (especially but not limited to devirt) without giving ci-train-bot a scary amount of privilege.  And anyway other bits of the workflows for PPAs we expect to be deleted and forgotten about at the end probably aren't quite right.
<robru> cjwatson: I see.
<cjwatson> It's moot until we get scalingstack for all arches, anyway, but shouldn't be too hard at that point.
<cjwatson> A thing that lets you configure relatively unprivileged aspects of PPAs would be not that scary, it's just devirt that's kind of verging on admin privileges.
<robru> cjwatson: yeah definitely don't want bots with admin.
<cjwatson> What's the work on your end?
<cjwatson> Just the logic to create and clean up?
<robru> cjwatson: yeah basically
<cjwatson> Or is there non-trivial assignment logic as well?
<robru> cjwatson: currently it determines what silos exist by querying lp api, would need to change some of that logic to care less about what PPAs exist and just create them as necessary.
<cjwatson> I guess it would mostly be deleting code.
<robru> cjwatson: depends how many lp api calls it would take to create the PPA with the right settings.
<robru> cjwatson: lots of ppa-discovery code would go away, but then lots of ppa-creation and deletion code would take it's place
<cjwatson> We could probably just give person.createPPA more arguments.
<cjwatson> No point in making you create and configure it separately just because we hate you and want you to write more code or something.
<robru> hehe
<robru> cjwatson: it's probably not a huge change measuring by lines of code, but there's certain architectural assumptions that would have to change and that could have some growing pains.
<cjwatson> k
<cjwatson> Well, scalingstack for everything is still probably months away not weeks, so no rush
<robru> cjwatson: anyway, we're focused on the spreadsheet replacement for now so the ephemeral PPAs thing isn't blocking us badly.
<cjwatson> OK
<veebers> robru: still around perchance? :-)
<robru> veebers: yeah what's up
<veebers> robru: hey :-) First, is it possible to make the new citrain site https only? (I get a warning dialog when using it)
<robru> veebers: production will be https. I didn't bother to make a cert for the staging area.
<veebers> robru: ah, ack :-) Second, prob dumb Q, landing for the devices (i.e. overlay ppa) which distro is that? ubuntu or ubuntu-rtm?
<robru> veebers: it's all ubuntu for now
<veebers> robru: ah ack, thanks for the clarification :-)
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<veebers> robru: if you're still around :-) seems packages failed to build due to signing. http://ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-001-1-build/1/console
<robru> veebers: just eating, will look later, thanks for trying.
<veebers> robru: nw. Should I be using the old spreadsheet if I need this landed or will this do the jobfor me?
<robru> veebers: you need the spreadsheet for a real landing. The staging area is not eligible for real publishing to distro
<veebers> robru: oh, hah, sorry I had the wrong end of that :-) I'll fire up a spreadsheet landing now
<robru> I'm hoping this'll go live in a week or two
<robru> veebers: i think you looked at the wrong part of that log. Build failed in ppa: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211049255/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-amd64.autopilot_1.5.1%2B15.10.20150708-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<robru> veebers: you can now assign your own from the spreadsheet, enjoy ;-)
<veebers> robru: I hope it goes live too, its a much nicer interface
<robru> veebers: thanks
<veebers> trainguards, I've been told I can assign a silo from the spreadsheet, unsure how though
<robru> veebers: "landing tools > assign/reconfigure" menu
<jdstrand> fyi, pmcgowan said this (line 82) needs to land tomorrow (part of fix for bug #1462489)
<ubot5> bug 1462489 in apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu (Ubuntu) "Allow apps to keep the screen on" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1462489
<robru> jdstrand: you can now assign your own silos. Go crazy
<jdstrand> oh, I missed that
<robru> jdstrand: let me know if you need any help
<jdstrand> robru: where are the instructions? on ubuntu-phone?
<robru> jdstrand: no instructions really, this is a small change phased in ahead of the larger spreadsheet replacement change coming soon
<robru> jdstrand: just go to the landing tools menu and follow the prompt to assign
<robru> jdstrand: veebers make sure the right row is highlighted first
<veebers> robru: ah coolio, thanks
<veebers> ack
<jdstrand> robru: oh, cool :)
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<robru> I'm eod 3 hours ago but happy to help if anything goes wrong
<veebers> robru: nice, thanks :-)
<jdstrand> robru: worked well, thanks :)
<robru> veebers: jdstrand you're welcome!
<Mirv> and I'm awake now
<oSoMoN> Good morning trainguards! Can I have a silo for line 83, please?
<Mirv> oSoMoN: done, silo 035
<oSoMoN> Mirv, thanks!
<jamesh> jibel: hi.  With the problems you highlighted in the thumbnailer (silo 10), what exactly did you see on arale? Black thumbnails, a placeholder image, or something else?
<ogra_> woah
<ogra_> what made the session startup so slow ?
<ogra_> it takes a felt 20sec more with todays image
<ogra_> woah ... over 80seconds ...
<ogra_> that used to be way below 1min ... (krillin)
<ogra_> jibel, davmor2 ^^^ did that not happen during QA testing ?
 * ogra_ files bug 1472507
<ubot5> bug 1472507 in Canonical System Image "extremely slow session startup after upgrade" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472507
<jibel> ogra_, I didn't see that but victorp mentioned it yesterday too. I'll have a look.
<ogra_> victorp, ^^^ you might want to "ne too" that (or duplicate it against your bug if you opened one)
<ogra_> *me too
<ogra_> (so it gets confirmed status)
<popey> ogra_: how long does arale take to boot for you on 51? from vibrate to lock screen?
<ogra_> right now, yeah, it was way less before
<ogra_> between 30 and 40
<ogra_> i think sturmflut said hiw boots in 22sec :) not sure how he measured that :)
<popey> i have 50 on my arale and it takes 50 s
<popey> so not sure it's image 51
<ogra_> i didnt notice it yesterday morning ... could indeed also have been 49 to 50 where it broke ...
<ogra_> i definitely know it wasnt that slow on monday
<popey> new unity8 on monday :)
<victorp> ogra_, ack
<jibel> ogra_, it is slow right after the upgrade or on every boot?
<seb128> could somebody get https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1472161 on the milestone list?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1472161 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[regression] full URL is not displayed when focusing the address bar" [High,In progress]
<jibel> ogra_, ok, 1:40 from the moment the screen turns on with the bq logo to the first sim prompt on krillin.
<seb128> that's sile 35 and a regression in ota5
<jibel> ogra_, and 18s on arale
<jibel> same image
<jamesh> jibel: hi.  Could you provide a bit more detail about the problems on arale that you encountered testing the thumbnailer in silo-010?  What did the missing thumbnails look like?
<jibel> jamesh, Hey, missing thumbnails look like a placeholder image
<ogra_> jibel, yeah, 1:40 isnt good, we were below a minute ... and yes, i can reproduce it every boot
<popey> odd, fine here.
<jibel> ogra_, I know it isn't good, especially compared to arale
<jamesh> jibel: but all other thumbnails showed up correctly? (just want to make sure the thumbnailer-service package got installed correctly: it gets skipped by "citrain device-upgrade" if you don't have libleveldb1 installed)
<jibel> jamesh, the package was installed, I don't use citrain device-upgrade and do it manually
<ogra_> jamesh, the solution to that is to copy libleveldb1 into your silo (citrain install disables the main archive to not taint the testing)
<jamesh> jibel: okay.  I wouldn't mind seeing an excerpt from ~/.cache/upstart/dbus.log when this occurs.
<sil2100> jibel, ogra_: can we somehow identify when this regressed?
<ogra_> sil2100, well, i can only say it regressed today for me
<jibel> jamesh, okay, I'm looking into this long boot issue which is more pressing and will reinstall the silo afterward
<ogra_> and it doesnt seem to be consistent ... some people do not see it it seems
<sil2100> Then somewhere here http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/60.commitlog
<ogra_> while jibel victorp and i can repro it, popey and sturmflut can not
<ogra_> sil2100, i linked to my changelo in the bug ...
<jibel> ogra_, when you test your device is plugged or unplugged to usb?
 * ogra_ checks your link
<victorp> ogra_, mind you , I only managed to repo on arale, krillin updated fine
<ogra_> sil2100, yeah, looks similar
<jibel> for me it's the other way arale is fine but not krillin
<ogra_> jibel, unplugged
<sturmflut2> Good morning!
<ogra_> i wouldnt call it critical, everything seems to work fine beyond that
<ogra_> (not a OTA blocker)
<ogra_> but it is definitely noticeable and annoying
<ogra_> hey sturmflut2
<jibel> ogra_, it is not consistent, this time the device booted in 55s
<ogra_> funny
 * ogra_ reboots his krillin again 
<sil2100> I'll upgrade my krillin and see if I see the same  thing
<popey> sil2100: want these new clicks uploaded to the store?
<ogra_> while i like most of the new icons, the cellular one is really awful in its steepness
<sil2100> popey: yes please :)
<popey> ok
<sil2100> Ok, anyway, let's close the landing gates - I see we might have some blocker fixes approved to land anyway, but for now we lock down
<ogra_> jibel, exactly 100sec this time ... 20sec for the bootsplash ... which is usual and 80 with the usc spinner
<jibel> sil2100, there is a request for a device tarball for arale on the spreadsheet, do you know if it landed already?
<jibel> ogra_, that's what I saw during previous boot
<sil2100> jibel: ah, the second one? Not sure, I hope alextu checks the spreadsheet... let me ask
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> and my arale just did it in around 20sec
<ogra_> (the full boot)
<sil2100> jibel: I see there's yet another device tarball that was ready
<ogra_> yeah, and again ... seems my arale only was slow for the first few boots, now it seems fast
<sil2100> My arale is fast as lightning
<sil2100> ogra_: hm, my krillin rebooted pretty fast
<ogra_> 95sec here again
<ogra_> well, someone should bootchart that ... sadly i'm busy with preparing a snappy release today :/
<jibel> 33s on krillin, the more I reboot, the faster is goes :)
<sil2100> jibel: we have the last device tarball, we'll need now someone to sign off the new one - it has the notification led fix in it
<jibel> s/is/it
<jibel> sil2100, ok
<sil2100> Still writing the announcement e-mail, too much distractions
<jibel> ogra_, could the device try to suspend during boot like it did during shutdown?
<ogra_> it did  ?
 * ogra_ never heard of that 
<jibel> ogra_, maybe I misremember the exact cause but there was a long shutdown issue
<jibel> ogra_, anyway, when the devices is plugged boot time is always between 30 to 35s
<ogra_> well, thats usually due to wrong stop on lines in upstart jobs
<ogra_> let me plug in mine
<ogra_> 16sec bootsplash
<ogra_> 20sec session
<ogra_> wow !
<popey> sil2100: calculator, calendar, clock, music, notes (reminders), shorts and weather all updated with new icons in the store.
<sil2100> popey: thank you!
<sil2100> Excellent
<ogra_> unplugged: 20sec bootsplash, 80sec session again
<seb128> jibel, do you think bug #1472161/silo 35 can/should be included in the ota5 landings? (it's to fix a regression in the current candidate)
<ubot5> bug 1472161 in webbrowser-app (Ubuntu) "[regression] full URL is not displayed when focusing the address bar" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1472161
<sil2100> seb128: we'll have to wait for Pat to pop-up for a final decision anyway... but in overall we don't like regressions
<jibel> seb128, yeah, set it to ready for QA and we'll try to land it
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<Laney> AlbertA: how did qtubuntu-* end up getting in?
<jibel> sil2100, so the plan is to try to land what is currently in the ready for testing queue + silo 35 seb128 mentioned earlier if it is ready on time. Then you can build a first candidate.
<jibel> sil2100, Is there anything else to land?
<jibel> sil2100, I think we needed a policy group fix for qtsystem that landed yesterday
<seb128> jibel, oSoMoN: I just tested silo 35 and marked it as testing pass on the ci table
<oSoMoN> seb128, thanks, I also validated it on my side, I was waiting for someone on my team to review it, but if we’re in a hurry I think it’s perfectly safe to land now
<seb128> oSoMoN, no idea when it needs to land, but today I guess
<seb128> qa can verify it meanwhile
<oSoMoN> seb128, yeah, landing today would be good
<pstolowski> trainguards, hello, silo 42 has been in proposed pocket for quite a while (for around 20hrs i think), any idea why is that?
<seb128> pstolowski, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/0.6.19+15.10.20150706.1-0ubuntu1
<seb128> pstolowski, it failed to build on arm64 it seems
<pstolowski> seb128, ah
<seb128> pstolowski, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html is the url to check for proposed migrations
<Mirv> pstolowski: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210999339/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-arm64.unity-scopes-api_0.6.19%2B15.10.20150706.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz - does that look something that might fail occasionally? it can be rerun.
<Mirv> pstolowski: I just wonder how it was possible to publish that since it should have warned in CI Train if it failed to build in a silo for one arch
<pstolowski> Mirv, exactly... shall I then just kick the build of unity-scopes-api?
<Mirv> pstolowski: why all train users are so trigger happy with new builds to fix one arch! it should be made more painful :D so no, it's already published, and single archs need to be restarted by trainguards manually (either in silo or in archives)
<jibel> ogra_, ah I got a slow boot. I adbshelled to the device and apport was running. unity8 crashed
<ogra_> jibel, hah !
<Mirv> pstolowski: rerunning now at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-scopes-api/0.6.19+15.10.20150706.1-0ubuntu1/+build/7628619 - but if it fails, it might be something needs to be changed, rebuilt, and republished
<jibel> ogra_, can you check if you have any crash file corresponding to a slow boot
<jibel> in a previous boot it was maliit-server
<seb128> pstolowski,
<seb128> 18: Value of: (db->settings()["locationSetting"].get_string())
<seb128> 18:   Actual: "London"
<seb128> 18: Expected: ("New York")
<pstolowski> seb128, yeah, i know, this test is a bit racy
<seb128> pstolowski, k, so should the build be retried?
<seb128> pstolowski, do you have a bug about the test not being stable?
<pstolowski> seb128, yes, should be retried; no bug yet
<seb128> pstolowski|lunch, can you open one?
<pstolowski|lunch> seb128, willd do
<seb128> thanks
<popey> sil2100: today scope still has old calendar icon, do you know if that's being updated?
<sil2100> popey: hm, not sure
<jibel> rvr, I take silo 21 can you do 35 after 26?
<rvr> jibel: Yes
<sil2100> jibel: just so you know... silo 36 might need to be landed as an exception as well
<popey> sil2100: I'll ask the icon designer
<sil2100> jibel: it seems management wanted that
<jibel> sil2100, well if we want to release something it has to stop at some point. The silo is not even built
<sil2100> jibel: yeah... mzanetti is rebuilding it since some other silo landed in the meantime
<mzanetti> sil2100, jibel: nope. silo7 hasn't landed yet
<mzanetti> will have to rebuild after that
<sil2100> It's for the arale look and feel
<sil2100> mzanetti: is 007 more important?
<mzanetti> currently just building/testing to be prepared for when the other is out of the way
<mzanetti> sil2100, it's not... but it's approved and tested by gerry already
<sil2100> Yeah, but QA is not testing it yet, so I would say we should prioritize
<ogra_> jibel, yes, lots .. unity8, -dash, maliit and whoopsie-upload-all
<jibel> ogra_, that would explain why it is inconsistent, if the same process crash again it won't be reported
<seb128> pstolowski|lunch, retry failed on the same test, I do another retry
<ogra_> jibel, yeah
<jibel> ogra_, and again, unity8 unity8-dash and maliit crashes, it took nearly 2 minutes to boot
<ogra_> wow, that starts to sound more critical
<ogra_> jibel, hmm, my arale just locked up hard ... doesnt take inout
<ogra_> *input
<cwayne> can the ci train spreadsheet replacement work for click packages/tarballs?
<cwayne> sil2100: ^
<pstolowski> seb128, hmm if this keeps failing I may need to rollback on of the changes from that silo which perhaps made things worse than before
<Mirv> ogra_: around? https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-2-publish/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_packaging_changes.diff - one universe binary package (ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot) new dependency on an universe package, is that ok?
<Mirv> even though src plus some of the other binary packages are in main
<ogra_> Mirv, as long as it is properly mentioned in the changelog :)
 * ogra_ will take a look soon (sorry, busy atm) 
<Mirv> ok
<sil2100> cwayne: yes :)
<sil2100> cwayne: it doesn't build them, but it can be used to track non-train landings
<Mirv> rhuddie: hey! your UITK commit message does not include the information about addind a new dependency in debian/control, which is a requirement for any debian/ changes
<cwayne> sil2100: neat!
<ogra_> rhuddie, i usually dont sign off packages that dont explicitly mention the dependency change ... please make sure to do this properly next time ... (for now i'll approve it)
<ogra_> Mirv, with the above .... ACK
<sil2100> My arale battery is really good since the few last updates
<rhuddie> Mirv, ogra_, ack. I'll remember for future so its not missed
<Mirv> ogra_: :( I mean, nice for ack, not nice for your quest for educating people being hard. FYI the bug of autochecking that by CI Train was deemed a bit hard to implement.
<Mirv> I still think that's the only right way, CI check for it.
<ogra_> yeah, i can imagine that the logic for that is hard
<jibel> ogra_, the dash crash I get on boot is bug 1363946
<ubot5> bug 1303637 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1363946 scoperunner in RegistryI test fails if locale is not set" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303637
<jibel> mzanetti, ^
<seb128> pstolowski, yeah, 3rd retry failed as well, doing another one but you might consider looking at fixing the issue or disabling the test if it's a buggy one
<seb128> or better fixing it ;-)
<jibel> ogra_, maliit-server is https://errors.ubuntu.com/oops/6874ad2a-2562-11e5-8f47-fa163e525ba7 but not fully retraced and quite popular on 15.04
<pstolowski> seb128, is there an arm64 machine i could access and debug this test?
<jibel> and unity8 failed to retrace completely
<pstolowski> seb128, i'm just running this test in a loop on the desktop and it passess...
<seb128> pstolowski, try asking on #ubuntu-devel about porting boxes, or try arm64-porter.canonical.com
<ogra_> jibel, well, i'm not as concerned about it crashing on every boot as i am about the hard lock
<pstolowski> seb128, ok, thanks
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: hey, apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is in silo 17 for stable-phone-overlay and I'm finishing up testing now
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: I wasn't sure what to put in 'QA signoff needed' though
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, awesome, jibel ^^
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: /win 29
<jdstrand> meh
<rvr> boiko: Silo 26 approved
<boiko> rvr: great! thanks a lot!
<boiko> salem_: ^
<salem_> boiko, rvr awesome, thanks.
<jibel> rvr, can you pick silo 17 when it's ready?
<rvr> jibel: Ack
<jibel> jdstrand, can we start the verification of silo 17 or you think it's better to wait until you finished testing?
<rvr> Packages built
<bfiller> sil2100. popey: has anyone uploaded the new camera app to the store yet?
<sil2100> bfiller: I don't think so...
<sil2100> bfiller: we only landed it to the archive
<sil2100> popey: ?
<bfiller> sil2100: I was out last two days, needs to happen. I can do it now, hopefully the final image hasn't been spun yet
<popey> Nope
<popey> I only did gallery
<sil2100> bfiller: no worries, silos still being signed off and translations in progress of being exported
<bfiller> sil2100: cool, will do now
<sil2100> bfiller: so please release :)
<sil2100> Thanks
<jdstrand> jibel: go ahead
<mzanetti> sil2100, pmcgowan: ok. 36 good to go
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> My target date to kick the new image is around 19 of my time, so in ~3 hours
<pstolowski> Mirv, seb128 about that test failure on arm64 and silo 42: it's not clear why it fails only on this arch, i've requested access to arm64 box to debug this, but it may take time. does this block entire landing? if so, then I'll prepare MP that disabled that test for this landing
<pstolowski> and will continue debugging
<jdstrand> jibel: note, you can skip the autopkgtest-- I forgot to update it for the new policygroup so there is a failure on the unexpected 'keep-display-on' policy group. that doesn't affect the functionality in the package in any way (and I am staging the fix for that now for next time)
<pstolowski> sil2100, hey, I think I need to sort out the issue with silo 42 mentioned above, it has critical fix affecting battery ^
<AlbertA> Laney: qtubuntu-android qtubuntu-desktop depends on qtubuntu-sensors and they have the ubuntu-application-api3-touch(desktop) dependency
<jibel> pmcgowan, is there anything else on the "need sign-off" queue that must land this week? It's a bit late to land 36
<pmcgowan> jibel, 36 and the device tarball that goes with it, sorry for the last min as usual
<jibel> davmor2, ^ can you do it?
<pmcgowan> jibel, the apparmor change
<pmcgowan> you know about
<jibel> pmcgowan, rvr is on the apparmor change
<pmcgowan> device tarball won't arrive till first thign tomorrow from asia
<seb128> pstolowski, yeah, that build issue is a migration blocker
<pmcgowan> jibel, and silo 53 is that landing?
<davmor2> pmcgowan: not another tarball I only signed one off this morning ;)
<pmcgowan> job security
<bfiller> popey: camera uploaed
<bfiller> popey: mind approving it in store?
<davmor2> jibel: I can do it once I finish this browser one maybe 30-60 minutes
<pstolowski> seb128, in that case I'm disabling the test for now and will rebuild the silo. this will not require any re-testing from qa
<pstolowski> jibel, ^
<seb128> pstolowski, k
<pmcgowan> jgdx, pete-woods how is silo 53?
<cjwatson> sil2100: Oh, I told Robert about this last night, but you'd left by then.  Translations are being correctly uploaded to ubuntu-rtm/15.04 for copies to stable-phone-overlay now.  However, we thought of a detail we need to sort out (ensuring Packaging records so that message sharing works) before we can turn on import queue processing and permit translations.  I'm working on that.
<cjwatson> pmcgowan: ^- FYI
<jibel> pmcgowan, we cannot start regression tests tomorrow otherwise we won't make it on time. And silo 36 touches core components
<pete-woods> pmcgowan: I've tested it, and it seems to work
<pmcgowan> cjwatson, ack
<pmcgowan> jibel, will we also wait for the crashes to be fixed? that ogra_ mentioned above
<ogra_> pmcgowan, it is hard to tell what impact (beyond boot time) they have
<jgdx> pmcgowan, davmor2 is currently the only one (the chosen one) able to test this properly AFAIK
<jgdx> pmcgowan, re: silo 53
<davmor2> jgdx: oh not more peap stuff
<jgdx> oh yes indeed
<pmcgowan> so 36 and 53 seem the last to land
<davmor2> jibel: I can probably test both, but I assume the preference now will be 53 I assume right?
<pmcgowan> and 35 fixes a regression I see
<jibel> 35 will land soon
<davmor2> pmcgowan: testing 35 now
<pmcgowan> jibel, 39 is the only other one to consider
<popey> sure bfiller
<popey> bfiller: done
<bfiller> popey: thanks
<rvr> jdstrand: I need a test app for silo 17
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, do you have an app for rvr?
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, rvr, one sec. I'll update the one from yesterday to not be unconfined, but use the apparmor permission we need to test this
<rvr> mzanetti: Thanks
<mzanetti> rvr, http://notyetthere.org/data/untitled5.mzanetti_0.2_all.click
<mzanetti> rvr, this uses the "keep-display-on" policy as said in the bug. I didn't test it on the silo to
<jdstrand> rvr: I put one in the bug
<jibel> mzanetti, could you split 36 and build a silo with only GU related changes?
<jibel> pmcgowan, ^
<jdstrand> I see mzanetti also has one
<mzanetti> jibel, reason?
<mzanetti> jibel, yes I can do.. but obviously requires a rebuild etc
<rvr> jdstrand: Ahh... test-keep-display-on.jdstrand_0.1_all.click
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, what else is in there
<rvr> jdstrand: I'll check it too
<mzanetti> pmcgowan, some test improvements that I had in there earlier already
<mzanetti> but sure, I can drop them, no prob
<jdstrand> rvr: ok-- but it is just mzaneeti's qml file :)
<jdstrand> mzanetti's*
<pmcgowan> mzanetti, jibel just trying to avoid risk
<mzanetti> I understand. ok. rebuilding then, ok?
<mzanetti> jibel, ^
<jibel> mzanetti, yes
<mzanetti> that line seems a bug btw ^ (I've set it from yes to no)
<oSoMoN> trainguards: can silo 35 be published, please?
<awe> pmcgowan, do we promote OTA candidate images to flash-able channel?
<awe> if not, I guess rc-proposed would be sufficient...
<pmcgowan> awe, not sure I follow, yes its rc-proposed
<pmcgowan> awe, there is an rc channel actually but nt really used for that
<awe> yea, after some thought, it was a dumb question
<awe> ;)-
<bfiller> pmcgowan: is there a known issue with installing apps from the store? seems to not be working for me on latest image
<bfiller> get error "Download or install failed. Please try again."
<pmcgowan> bfiller, not that I am aware of
<pmcgowan> bfiller, oh my
<pmcgowan> failed here as well
<bfiller> busted
<bfiller> maybe something with the 2-factor auth?
<pmcgowan> store or image is the question
<pmcgowan> jibel, ^^
<pmcgowan> bfiller, checking with martin as I bet you are right
<rvr> jdstrand: jibel: Silo 17 looks good
<jibel> pmcgowan, bfiller fails here too
<jibel> bfiller, I've this in the logs of scope-registry: Error received from UDM during startDownload: Network Error
<pmcgowan> bfiller, jibel I am told prodstack went down so downloads busted
<bfiller> pmcgowan: ok, thanks
<jibel> pmcgowan, thanks
<jdstrand> jibel: fyi, re silo 17, I haven't been able to complete the image/unprivileged/apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu because it is a long running test and something is stopping adb and killing the test. I'm bringing up an alternate device to test on. If rvr was able to complete the test run, I don't think you need to wait on me
<jdstrand> jibel: let me rephrase, I am using 'adb shell ...' and something unrelated to the test is breaking the connection
<jdstrand> which of course makes the test not complete. but, like I said, I am now trying on a different device
<rvr> jdstrand: I was able to verify that the new feature works fine
<jdstrand> yes, I was able to do that
<jdstrand> I was referring to the test plan
<rvr> jdstrand: The manual tests are ok.
<jdstrand> cool
<jdstrand> I'm highly confident in this upload between what you've done and the test plan I was able to complete (and like I said, trying to complete that test on a different device that doesn't break the adb connection)
<cjwatson> prodstack> One PS4 compute node went down
<jdstrand> meh, the adb connection keeps breaking
 * jdstrand tries on emulator
<pmcgowan> bfiller, jibel store is back up
<sil2100> oSoMoN: was AFK, publishing now
<dbarth__> hey trainguards o/ can i have a silo for line 86 ?
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> On it
<oSoMoN> trainguards: is it possible to publish a dual silo to wily only?
<robru> oSoMoN: it is, basically I just have to delete the vivid packages
<oSoMoN> robru, ok, I’ll want to publish silo 8 to wily only tomorrow (still need to validate it a bit more)
<popey> pmcgowan: store is broken here
<robru> oSoMoN: ok no worries, I'll wait to delete the packages just in case you change your mind. just remind me when it's ready to publish.
<popey> pmcgowan: nothing is downloading - all at 0% on multiple devices
<oSoMoN> robru, will do, thanks
<robru> oSoMoN: you're welcome
<sil2100> pmcgowan, jibel: still some time needed until I can build the candidate image... exports are still ongoing
<jibel> mzanetti, is 36 ready for QA?
<mzanetti> jibel, ah, it has built. I would day yes, but just to make sure, I'll do a quick test before making you guys work
<cjwatson> sil2100: Looks like it completed 13 minutes ago, in fact
<cjwatson> Bit quicker than my linear guesstimate suggested
<pstolowski> sil2100, i'm still waiting for silo 42 to finish... 2h 10 min already!
<mzanetti> jibel, ready
<jibel> mzanetti, thanks
<jibel> rvr, alesage om26er : silo 36 is ready, anyone?
<om26er> jibel, I'll
<pstolowski> seb128, ping
<jibel> om26er, thanks
<jdstrand> jibel, rvr: silo 17 testing complete
<jdstrand> jibel: "Testing pass. QA needs to signoff"
<om26er> mzanetti, Hi!
<om26er> mzanetti, re: silo36 what do I need to edit to be able to test the GU change ?
<ogra_> hmpf ... so now i permanently have a "add your fitbit account" on my today screen ?
<ogra_> wow
<ogra_> seems it wiped all my settings ... thats evil
<alecu> pmcgowan: hi! pstolowski tells me that this bug is "in progress", not "released": https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1470750
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1470750 in unity-scopes-api (Ubuntu) "scoperegistry uses 45% CPU after applying updates from the store, draining battery quickly" [Critical,In progress]
<anpok_> ping trainguards
<robru> anpok_: hi
<anpok_> hi
<anpok_> now I read the console output..
<alecu> pmcgowan: it was not able to land because one test failed in arm64
<anpok_> hmm of the ci silo reconfigure script
<anpok_> it says sources and sync_requests not supported
<anpok_> I thought they worked before?
<pstolowski> pmcgowan, yes, it was only merged into devel, maybe that was confusing. i've been fighting with the silo to get it landed, but the build is still in progress
<alecu> pmcgowan: we are not able to change the status for that bug in Canonical System Image
<anpok_> robru: ubuntu/landiing-004 - dual landing silo I just had to replace qtubuntu-gles MP
<mzanetti> om26er, re
<mzanetti> om26er, check out the description here: https://code.launchpad.net/~mzanetti/unity8/40-50-90/+merge/263488
<robru> anpok_: no SOURCES and SYNC_REQUEST never really "worked" with dual landings, the behavior was undefined.
<robru> anpok_: the check to prevent that situation from happening is new though. what are you trying to do?
<robru> anpok_: if you are able, the best thing to do is use MPs for everything. If you have packages you can't use MPs for, you need to release to wily first then sync back to vivid.
<om26er> mzanetti, thanks, did the changes and rebooted, lets see
<sil2100> rvr: ping
<robru> anpok_: You have sources marked as "glmark2 xorg-server gtk+3.0". is your intention really to build wily+vivid copies of both of those manually? much easier to just do wily manually, then once it's all in wily sync the whole lot back to vivid.
<sil2100> rvr: you still around? :)
<anpok_> robru: why manually?
<robru> anpok_: I don't understand your question. what are you trying to do? what are you expecting to happen?
<anpok_> robru: i want to release a new mir version to both vivid+overlay and wily + all reverse dependencies that would otherwise break because of ABI breaks in libmirclien
<anpok_> t
<robru> anpok_: ok so when you put "glmark2 xorg-server gtk+3.0" in column G, it means "I'm going to build these packages myself manually then upload them into the PPA myself manually."
<anpok_> so we added xorg-server, and two different versions of gtk+ and glmark to the silo
<anpok_> robru: yes
<robru> anpok_: ok so in a dual silo, that behavior is undefined, because the train isn't able to do vivid copies of manually-created packages.
<anpok_> but well we only uploaded change files and the ppa did the building (i know glmark2 currenty fails for vivid but will be updated)
<robru> anpok_: the train can only make vivid copies of packages that it created
<rvr> sil2100: Still around
<robru> anpok_: what you need to do is make the silo just a wily silo, then those manual sources will work. then release to wily. Once the wily release is complete, you can make a second silo that syncs everything back to vivid.
<sil2100> rvr: can I ask you to quickly check if the -es translations are ok? I'll be pushing the -es langpack to the silo, want someone to double-confirm if I didn't mess anything up
<rvr> sil2100: Do you want me to check the langpack file?
<rvr> Ah, in a silo
<rvr> sil2100: Ok
<sil2100> rvr: yes :) It's building right now, but it should be real fast
<sil2100> I have all langpacks ready for upload, but I don't want to upload them if I messed it up
<anpok_> robru: hmm ok .. odd .. I thought it would work, since the packages were correctly sorted according to the series.. when reconfiguring that to be only wily .. what will happen with the packages already uploaded?
<robru> anpok_: oh I'll have to delete the vivid packages myself
<sil2100> rvr: waiting for the binaries to get published
<robru> anpok_: yeah there's no technical reason that it couldn't be made to work the way you expect, it's just that when I implemented dual landings I didn't anticipate this use case and so unfortunately the behavior is literally just undefined (if the prepare job allowed configuring a silo this way, the build job would just explode because it would try to make a
<robru> vivid copy of a manual package that it doesn't have access to at the time that it needs it)
<anpok_> hm ok .. I thought it was a landing problem and not a package building problem (because the building part worked fine so far..)
<sil2100> rvr: grrr, this is taking ages ;/
<sil2100> rvr: could you check https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/ and its -es langpack?
<rvr> sil2100: Silo ready?
<sil2100> rvr: the -es package in it, yes - I didn't upload the rest
<sil2100> (since there's a lot more)
<rvr> Installing
<sil2100> Thank you!
<pmcgowan> alecu, pstolowski ok my mistake but the qa board said 42 passed
<alecu> pmcgowan: yes, it passed the QA checks, but failed when landing of the image
<pmcgowan> oh I see it passed but build failed
<pmcgowan> ok
<alecu> pmcgowan: only one test in arm64 was failing, on armhf it worked ok
<pstolowski> pmcgowan, arm64 build failed but for some reason that didn't stop it from getting into proposed pocket (where it got blocked), that's why it got under our radar till today afternoon
<pmcgowan> alecu, jeesh
<pstolowski> s/it got/it didn't/
<pmcgowan> pstolowski, need help or is it sorted?
<pstolowski> pmcgowan, sil2100 helped me already, waiting for build to finish, thanks
<alecu> pstolowski: thanks to you for staying so late! :-)
<pstolowski> np
<sil2100> Fixes keep coming ;)
<pstolowski> sil2100, alecu it has been built! giving it a quick test on the phone
<sil2100> pstolowski: \o/
<pstolowski> sil2100, is it possible that part-broken silo got already landed into the overlay ppa?
<pstolowski> sil2100, i mean not broken, but with arm64 package missing
<pstolowski> sil2100, this is what i mean http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11843330/
<sil2100> pstolowski: yeah, it most probably did
<sil2100> But no worries
<pstolowski> sil2100, ok, cool. so silo42 is good now. as said before, it has been tested by qa already and only rebuilt with the failing arm64 test temporarily disabled
<pstolowski> alecu ^
<sil2100> jibel: so I suppose you're ok with getting that published, right?
<alecu> pstolowski: you rock, thanks a lot!
<sil2100> Anyway, I suppose I'll just publish it
<sil2100> rvr: any luck?
<rvr> sil2100: On it
<cwayne> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> cwayne: pong
<cwayne> sil2100: it seems some badness has made it's way into the custom tarball :/  when is the final RC image being built? is there time for a custom re-spin?
<sil2100> cwayne: uh, what kind of badness?
<cwayne> sil2100: a nearby scope update that shouldn't have gone in
<sil2100> Ouch!
<rvr> sil2100: We have somethings still untranslated, but everything else looks fine
<rvr> sil2100: It doesn't break anything :)
<sil2100> rvr: ok, phew... thanks ;)
<sil2100> Let me upload the rest
<sil2100> cwayne: hm, ok, so the custom re-spin would only revert that one scope to a previous version, right?
<cwayne> sil2100: i'd need to double-check with kyle and penk (since I don't own it anymore, I don't want to actually make the decision)
<sil2100> We can upload it tomorrow I suppose then, we just need to make sure to inform the QA team so that they don't waste time on testing that
<cwayne> righto, I'll sync up with penk tonight
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2: ^ we'll need a custom tarball upload tomorrow still
<davmor2> sil2100: yes for the fix to CTR if nothing else I think cwayne should be made to fix it myself ;)
<cwayne> davmor2: :)
<pmcgowan> sil2100, did silo 42 make it ok this time
<pmcgowan> sil2100, and it looks like 53 can publish
<sil2100> pmcgowan: not sure about 42 yet, it's fine on the overlay but still don't see it on wily migration
<sil2100> pmcgowan: publishing! Was busy with langpacks
<sil2100> Argh
<sil2100> Unbuilt revisions again
<sil2100> jgdx: ping
<sil2100> jgdx: I think revision 1462 didn't get built...
<sil2100> Please make sure not to push any new commits without rebuilding the silo
<sil2100> pmcgowan: without jgdx not sure if we can land it ;/
<sil2100> grrr
<jgdx> sil2100, here
<sil2100> jgdx: hey! Do you remember if 1462 was built in the silo for merge https://code.launchpad.net/~jonas-drange/ubuntu-system-settings/handle-ssid-bssid/+merge/263664 ?
<sil2100> I think only 1461 was there then
<sil2100> Is that commit required?
<jgdx> sil2100, when was the silo built?
 * jgdx checks
<jgdx> sil2100, built today and that push was done yesterday it seems
<sil2100> jgdx: I just checked in the train and 1462 was indeed not built
<sil2100> Branched 1461 revisions. <- this was built
<sil2100> Is 1462 necessary?
<jgdx> yes
<sil2100> Damn, then we need to rebuild it and get a re-test
<sil2100> Thought it wasn't, since kenvandine approved it without it
<sil2100> pmcgowan: is silo 53 an OTA-5 blocker?
<pmcgowan> sil2100, well, its one of the few new features
<sil2100> jgdx: will you be re-building the silo then?
<jdstrand> pmcgowan: hey, so apparmor-easyprof-ubuntu is tested by me and QA, but it is still shows 'QA needs sign off'
<jgdx> sil2100, yes
<pmcgowan> jgdx, what does 1462 fix?
<jgdx> kenvandine, could you approve 1462 in the handle ssid branch?
<pmcgowan> jdstrand, someone goofed and did not set the approved flag
<pmcgowan> sil2100, ^^
<jdstrand> sil2100: you can see backscroll conversation between me and rvr if you need context
<jgdx> pmcgowan, dispatched urls are not handled properly if USS is running in 1461, 1462 fixes that.
<jgdx> sil2100, maybe davmor2 can chime in
<jdstrand> sil2100: (this is line 82 in the spreadsheet)
<sil2100> jdstrand: oh, a silo for release?
<jdstrand> sil2100: for vivid stable-phone-overlay, yes
<sil2100> Phew, I aborted it on time
<popey> pmcgowan: ahayzen is in university halls and is trying to get the WPA stuff working, is that dependant on silo 53?
<sil2100> SOmeone miss-assigned the silo, it wasn't targetting the overlay
<jgdx> sil2100, [1] is building 1462. [1] https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-053-1-build/7/console
<jdstrand> sil2100: sil2100 oh, that would've been me :(
<popey> He's a good person to test this stuff, his university network is one that we can't connect to
<pmcgowan> popey, yes
<popey> ok
<sil2100> No worries, reconfiguring and republishing ;)
<jdstrand> sil2100: this was the first time I did a silo assignement. I guess I messed up
<sil2100> It's easy to forget, we do that mistake all the time
<sil2100> jgdx: \o/
<jdstrand> sil2100: I'm not sure what I should've done differently...
<jdstrand> sil2100: I chose ubuntu/vivid from the dropdown, highlighted the fow, then used Landing tools.
<sil2100> jdstrand: there's column 'L' that needs to be changed to the overlay-ppa from the dropdown
<sil2100> jdstrand: since otherwise it targets normal vivid
<sil2100> :)
<jdstrand> oh, yes, I didn't do anything with that
 * jdstrand takes a note
<jdstrand> I see, cool
<sil2100> Silo published o/
<jdstrand> sil2100: thanks!
<sil2100> You're welcome
<robru> wut
<sil2100> It was switched to 'testing done' after publishing, hah
<sil2100> Language packs published
<jgdx> sil2100, I'm on telegram 2-3 more hours if anything pops up.
<sil2100> (might still need some work)
<sil2100> jgdx: will you need to test it after it's done?
<sil2100> Or can it go straight to QA?
<jgdx> I can test some of it, but I'm not really remotely close to a wpa network
<sil2100> pmcgowan: hm, not sure what to do here
<jgdx> sil2100, wpa-ep I mean
<jgdx> sil2100, I can test system settings r1462, so I guess the answer is yes
<pmcgowan> popey, is ahayzen able to test the silo?
<sil2100> So we're waiting for 36 and 53 then
<sil2100> I go now grab some food, will be back in a bit
<sil2100> Don't want to be eating at midnight
<ogra_> bad karma ?
<davmor2> sil2100 whats up
<davmor2> sil2100 I marked 53 passed if it is jgdx s
<om26er> mzanetti, so unity8 feels good to me, I tried to play a few games, tried multiple app. the arale's screen have all of a sudden become very useful.
<mzanetti> om26er, nice! thanks
<om26er> mzanetti, should we wait for the device tarball or is it fine to approve this landing now ?
<ogra_> mzanetti, does that fix the crashes on boot ?
<popey> pmcgowan: he went for dinner, should be back later
<jgdx> davmor2, most recent silo 53 build did not include the most recent revision for some reason.
<davmor2> jgdx so needs a retest
<jgdx> davmor2, yes, but ahayzen's apparently close to a wpa2 net
<jgdx> wpa2ep
<mzanetti> om26er, I think we can land... even in the unlikely event the tarball wouldn't make it, this branch should not really change how it looks when you still run it with the other GRID_UNIT_SIZE.
<ogra_> ah, not the crashes ...
<pmcgowan> om26er, arale's screen have all of a sudden become very useful. thats good to hear
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> that took a while :)
<om26er> ogra_, I remember you were the first to mention that issue a looong time ago ;)
<ogra_> yeah, and i had to battle :)
<davmor2> jgdx okay if you need my setup just ping I'll be back home soon
<sil2100> Please approve the silo, I'll release it ;)
<om26er> mzanetti, I don't see a line for silo 36 on the spreadsheet, though.
<jibel> om26er, row 85
<om26er> jibel, oh, my bad.
<jibel> sil2100, ^
<sil2100> o/
<sil2100> davmor2: silo 53 is built now it seems, do you need jgdx to first test it?
<sil2100> ogra_: since slangasek does not seem to be around, could you maybe review/merge https://code.launchpad.net/~sil2100/livecd-rootfs/remove_youtube_scope/+merge/263350 ?
<sil2100> ogra_: does livecd-rootfs need to be released somehow afterwards?
<sil2100> davmor2: ^ silo 53 just for you <3
<ahayzen> popey, i'm back :-) what am i breaking?
<popey> \o/
<popey> aww pmcgowan left
<popey> jibel: need someone to help test silo 53? ahayzen is near an affected network
<sil2100> I think we would appreciate some help here
<sil2100> But probably jgdx, jibel or davmor2 would need to be around to give details
<jibel> sil2100, popey any help is appreciated but davmor2 knows the details
<jibel> sil2100, can you build an image once unity8 lands?
<AlbertA> cihelp: hi, who can I ask to modify the mir-clang-wily-amd64-build job?
<AlbertA> cihelp:  we essentially need to add an extra build that has Thread Sanitizer enabled
<robru> cihelp: anybody familiar with this traceback from jenkins charm? https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DeGeR0u2/
<ahayzen> jibel, hey i've done $ citrain device-upgrade 053 <passcode> ubuntu .. but i didn't see indicator-network of system-settings in the update was that the right command?
<fginther> AlbertA, I can take a look
<fginther> robru, can't say I've seen that one, is the volume actually attached to the instance
<robru> fginther: no, that's the trick, this error happens when mounting the volume
<jgdx> ahayzen, is the citrain list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<fginther> robru, you mean it's thrown by the manifest "volumes" command?
<ahayzen> jgdx, i'll have a look, i just did this as well http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11844053/
<ahayzen> jgdx, "ci-train-ppa-service-ubuntu-landing-053-vivid.list" is there
<robru> fginther: it's thrown by the config-changed hook shortly after setting the volume-map option on the charm.
<jgdx> ahayzen, doing the same right now. Let me have a look
<ahayzen> jgdx, thanks
<fginther> robru, ok, but something else has to do a "nova volume-attach" command to actually the nova volume to the instance, juju can't do that
<robru> fginther: right, so there's volumeconfig step to attach the volume, and then there's a juju deploy step to set the volume-map
<robru> fginther: and then after that it explodes
<jgdx> ahayzen, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-system-settings=0.3+15.04.20150708-0ubuntu1 indicator-network=0.5.1+15.04.20150708.1-0ubuntu1
<ahayzen> jgdx, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ahayzen>  ubuntu-system-settings : Depends: libsystemsettings1 (= 0.3+15.04.20150708-0ubuntu1) but 0.3+15.04.20150703-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<ahayzen> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<fginther> robru, can you verify that the volume is attached? perhaps that step failed horribly
<jibel> ahayzen, not sure what citrain device-upgrade does exactly but for me it crashes http://paste.ubuntu.com/11844083/
<jgdx> ahayzen, sorry, do $ … {ubuntu-system-settings,libsystemsettings1}=0.3+15.04.20150708-0ubuntu1
<jgdx> as well as the indicator
<robru> fginther: yeah, it's not attached, that is the problem.
<sil2100> jibel: I can, but aren't we waiting for silo 53?
<jgdx> jibel, no network on the phone maybe?
<davmor2> jibel, sil2100 okay I'm back home
<fginther> AlbertA, so you want to do 2 builds with mir-clang-wily-amd64-build? Continue to do the current build and then repeat it with an additional option?
<ahayzen> jgdx, that worked \o/ rebooting
<jgdx> ahayzen, \o/
<AlbertA> fginther: yeah, basically "CXX=/usr/bin/clang++ CC=/usr/bin/clang cmake -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=ThreadSanitizer ../"
<AlbertA> fginther: then do the build and run the tests "ctest -V"
<sil2100> Damn, there's no one to merge my livecd-rootfs merge, slangasek didn't do it - I hope we won't have a duplicate scope on the phone
<AlbertA> fginther: so yeah " normal build - run tests - TSAN build - run tests"
<davmor2> jibel, sil2100, jgdx: flashing new image will add silo after that
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2: unity8 is on the overlay already, but I was waiting with image builds for silo 53
<jgdx> davmor2, thanks. you'll need $ sudo apt-get install {ubuntu-system-settings,libsystemsettings1}=0.3+15.04.20150708-0ubuntu1 indicator-network=0.5.1+15.04.20150708.1-0ubuntu1
<sil2100> davmor2: how much do you think you'll need to test silo 53?
<jibel> davmor2, how long do you think it'll take?
<jibel> :)
<davmor2> once the image is flash and app installed etc 20 minutes if it is only going over the bits that change 2-3 hours if it is the whole test plan
 * sil2100 opts for the 20 minute version
<sil2100> ;p
<fginther> AlbertA, is a 'make clean' between the two builds sufficient?
<jibel> jgdx, indeed, there is no network on the phone but that's what phablet-network is supposed to configure, isn't it?
<jgdx> jibel, never has for me :s
 * ahayzen wonders why some of the eduroam guides say to use TunneledTLS and others to use PEAP ..both with MSCHAPv2
<jibel> jgdx, for me neither, that's why I add silos  manually :)
<AlbertA> fginther: ummm I dunno let me try locally here
<davmor2> image flashed
<ahayzen> jibel, jgdx, so copying the settings i have on my laptop (which connects) causes it just to sit there spinning ... note that when i select the CA certificate it still says "None" though
<ahayzen> and the last thing related to NM i can see is "<info> Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) complete."
<ahayzen> (this was with PEAP+MSCHAPV2, possibly a CA cert and a username and password specified)
<jgdx> ahayzen, eduroam?
<ahayzen> jgdx, yeah
<jgdx> ahayzen, so that took a while for me.. using a cert
<jgdx> but eventually it worked
<ahayzen> define "a while"
<jibel> jgdx, apparently phablet-network if there is a vpn up on the wireless interface
<jibel> phablet-network fails*
<ahayzen> but the UI shows "None" surely that should be fixed as i selected the cert and clicked save
<jgdx> ahayzen, it's still in the list though?
<ahayzen> erm i can't see the UI is locked due to it still trying to connect
<ahayzen> let me try again
<AlbertA> fginther: no apparently not
<fginther> AlbertA, ack
<ahayzen> jgdx, in the list i have "None" and "Choose..."
<jibel> davmor2, the 20 minutes version of the test plan looks good given that you already covered the test plan 3h ago
<davmor2> jibel: that's what I thought and we'll cover it again tomorrow
<jgdx> ahayzen, that means the cert import failed..
<ahayzen> jgdx, ah ok, is there a log i can look at?
<fginther> AlbertA, is the thread build of use if the first build fails?
<AlbertA> fginther: I would say no
<fginther> AlbertA, ok, thanks
<AlbertA> fginther: but yes if only the test fails
<jgdx> ahayzen, .cache/upstart/application-legacy-ubuntu-system-settings-.log
<ahayzen> jgdx, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11844170/
<jgdx> ahayzen, aah I mean syslog
<ahayzen> ah ;-)
<jibel> sil2100, you'll still be around to build an image once silo 53 is published?
<jgdx> ahayzen, did you try a second import?
<davmor2> jgdx, jibel, sil2100: I have a network connection
<ahayzen> jgdx, yeah
<jgdx> davmor2, thanks!
<ahayzen> jgdx, and literally nothing appeared in the /var/log/syslog only powerd stuff
<davmor2> jgdx: where can the indicator read in from? does the cert need to be in a certain directory?
<ahayzen> jgdx, this is the certificate i have http://obis.brookes.ac.uk/wireless/certs/AddTrustExternalCARoot.cer
<jgdx> davmor2, any file providing content hub peer
<ahayzen> jgdx, ooooo i want the other one? http://obis.brookes.ac.uk/wireless/certs/AddTrustExternalCARoot.crt
<ahayzen> (that one appears in the list when i import)
<jgdx> ahayzen, \o/
<ahayzen> now to see if it connects
<jgdx> ahayzen, when I tested eduroam I downloaded a text file from eduroam's pages.
<jgdx> BEING CERTIFICATE and so on
<ahayzen> jgdx, we have like a million tutorials http://obis.brookes.ac.uk/wireless/wireless_setup_Linux.html or a script https://cat.eduroam.org/user/API.php?action=downloadInstaller&lang=en&id=linux&profile=608
<robru> fginther: thanks a bunch, it seems to work if I just call 'nova volume-attach ...' before setting the volume-map. I have no idea why mojo failed to do this for me (or how it ever worked before)
<ahayzen> jgdx, ugh now its just asking me for my password over and over again
<jgdx> ahayzen, did you use 'remember password'?
<ahayzen> erm
<davmor2> ahayzen: and did you type it in correctly ;)
<ahayzen> just trying remember password :-)
<ahayzen> ugh still kicks me out
<fginther> robru, glad it's working. The only thing I can suggest checking is to make sure the volumeconfig file has the right id in it (should match the volume id being passed in the volume-map option)
<fginther> robru, if the volume is mapped to another instance, it would fail, but that doesn't sound like your problem
<davmor2> ahayzen: forget the network and try it again and ignore the password popup it is nothing to do with the part you are trying to use
<robru> fginther: yep, quadruple-checked that. it's as though volumeconfig step isn't running but it's clearly there in the manifest and also shown in the mojo log. total mystery.
<ahayzen> davmor2, ok :-)
 * fginther is stumped
<davmor2> ahayzen: I think you are hitting this https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1472734
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1472734 in indicator-network (Ubuntu) "WPA2 Enterprise setup has issues" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> jibel: sure
<ahayzen> appears to be stuck at "Activation (wlan0) Stage 4 of 5 (IPv4 Configure Timeout) complete." again .. i'll wait and see what happens
<jgdx> sil2100, ack from me on silo 53. Do I mark it as such, overwriting the prev ack?
<ahayzen> jgdx, thats the log up to the point its stuck at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11844283/ i've omitted my username/password
<sil2100> jgdx: you can leave it as it is :)
<jgdx> sil2100, okay :)
<jgdx> ahayzen, you're able to connect to this network using an ubuntu desktop?
<ahayzen> jgdx, yep :-)
<jgdx> ahayzen, okay. Well, it seems auth is good, but dhcp fails? I do believe that's beyond the scope of this silo, so not sure what to do.
<ahayzen> :-/
<jgdx> ahayzen, we could compare /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/eduroam from both the phone and desktop and see if there are differences
<ahayzen> jgdx, ok :-)
<jgdx> ahayzen, there will be sensitive things in there
<ahayzen> jgdx, oh my desktop one uses the .cer instead of the .crt
<jgdx> ahayzen, is that required though? Could you try making a connection without once?
<ahayzen> i'm not sure it is as i know friends who haven't used the cert
 * ahayzen tries
<davmor2> ahayzen: try renaming the cer one to crt after backing them all up obviously ;)
<davmor2> ahayzen: and then connect using that one :)
<davmor2> jgdx: does it allow addition of cer's or is it strict on crt?
<jgdx> davmor2, I'm unsure, I would have to contact the developer.
<ahayzen> otherwise the only difference i can visually see is the the desktop has password-flags=1 and the phone has password=<password>  ..and the phone has the addition of auth-alg=open under [wifi-security]
<robru> sil2100: are you still publishing stuff or do you want me to do this one?
<sil2100> Still on a publishing roll
<ahayzen> jgdx, without a certificate i think it may have worked :-D let me double check
<sil2100> Just pressed the button on that one
<robru> sil2100: sweet. I'm on a "get bileto ready for production" roll ;-)
<sil2100> ;)
<sil2100> !
<jgdx> ahayzen, /me clenches
<sil2100> I like the sound of that
<sil2100> Ok, looks like the only thing left is silo 53
<ahayzen> jgdx, i think its working :-D inet addr:10.29.147.26 which is not on my own WiFi \o/
<veebers> mzanetti: ^^ that's the fix for autopilot being released :-) Thanks for the help testing (and alesage too)
<davmor2> sil2100, jibel, jgdx: okay everything is looking good here.  I'm happy to pass it
<jgdx> ahayzen, woo
<sil2100> I see ahayzen also seems to like it
<mzanetti> nice. thanks
<popey> \o/
<sil2100> Thanks everyone!
<ahayzen> jgdx, wonder why you optionally need the cert lol
<jgdx> ahayzen, I'll file a bug for the cert stuff..
<ahayzen> jgdx, thanks
<jgdx> ahayzen, added security
<sil2100> Ok, publishing it
<jgdx> for whistle blowers and such :p
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> whistle blowers going over a govenment provided internet...lol
<jibel> davmor2, wonderful, thanks!
<jibel> ahayzen, thanks for your help!
<ahayzen> anyway great work on this guys i can now use my phone on campus \o/
<jgdx> ahayzen, oh snap
<jgdx> ahayzen, thanks for the help!
<ahayzen> no problem, so happy i can actually use it rather than a 2g connection lol
<davmor2> ahayzen: don't live in america then live where the 4g works ;)
<davmor2> okay I'm really going back to EOD now ;)
<ahayzen> davmor2, there is 4g in town...just my campus is out of town :'( in the sticks of oxfordshire
<davmor2> ahayzen: oh that sucks
<davmor2> ahayzen: try a 3 sim
<sil2100> Published, now I wait for the binaries to fully appear on the overlay and I kick a new image
<sil2100> Phew, this was a long day
<davmor2> ahayzen: they seem to have better coverage daft as it sounds
<ahayzen> davmor2, either you get good signal in town or bad signal out of town your choice lol O2 good in and EE good out lol
<davmor2> anyway night all o/
<ahayzen> night o/
<sil2100> davmor2: goodnight!
<jgdx> ahayzen, davmor2, sil2100: filed for the certificate bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1472805
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1472805 in Canonical System Image "Phone fails to connect to eduroam using a certificate" [Undecided,New]
<ahayzen> jgdx, thanks
<jgdx> ahayzen, were you using a certificate on your desktop?
<ahayzen> jgdx, yeah the .cer one
<jgdx> ahayzen, got it. Thanks
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, ToyKeeper: kicking a new image now o/
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, ToyKeeper: this will be our first promotion candidate
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Woot!
<sil2100> Disabling cronjob too
<ToyKeeper> I've been waiting for it.
<ToyKeeper> (well, doing some development while waiting)
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: It'll be ... image 53, I think?
<sil2100> For the arale?
<jibel> ToyKeeper, arale #53 and krillin #62
<ToyKeeper> Right, thanks.  :)
<sil2100> Yes
<sil2100> Ok, cronjob disabled, image building
<sil2100> Time for a shower and off to sleep
<sil2100> Thanks for all the hard work everyone, good luck to the rest :)
<sil2100> Goodnight!
<veebers> trainguards I seen an error on the spreadsheet for my silo, has this affected the actual release of the package or just merging the branch?
<robru> veebers: what row?
<veebers> robru: 81
<robru> veebers: yes this is a failure of merging. so autopilot published fine
<robru> veebers: you need to check the ownership of lp:autopilot/overlay. Most likely it's owned by a person instead of a team, or it's owned by a wrong team that the train isn't a member of
<veebers> robru: ah I see, I'll check now.
<robru> veebers: indeed you need to add ~ci-train-bot to https://launchpad.net/~canonical-platform-qa/+members#active for this to work
<veebers> robru: owner is "Canonical Platform QA Team" I feel that perhaps the train should be a member of rthtat?
<veebers> robru: heh coolio, thanks doing now
<robru> veebers: train should try again shortly and take care of itself once permissions are fixed
<veebers> robru: nice, thanks :-)
<robru> veebers: you're welcome
<robru> veebers: oh and you can delete ~ps-jenkins bot from that team, we don't use that one anymore.
<veebers> robru: ack thanks, trying to get an admin to action that now
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-09
<ToyKeeper> I thought automatic builds were turned off...  why did 54 build so soon after 53?
<ToyKeeper> (so soon afterward that I wonder if it was building in parallel)
<ToyKeeper> Looks like a new device tarball went into 54.
<ToyKeeper> If my guess is correct, there will be another soon for a new custom tarball?
<dbarth> hey there
<dbarth> o/ trainguards: could i have a new silo for line 86 please ?
<seb128> shrug
<sil2100> dbarth: on it
<seb128> those langpack manual uploads are buggy
<seb128> how have they been made?
<sil2100> seb128: from the first wily export - I copied the .po files from there to the package contents
<dbarth> thanks
<seb128> sil2100, yeah, well that's buggy
<seb128> that's assuming that wily has the changes from the overlay
<sil2100> seb128: yes, isn't that the case for all our touch packages?
<seb128> sil2100, dunno, but you regressed translations
<sil2100> seb128: which apps have regressions? I can try manually resolving them then
<seb128> like https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211135761/language-pack-touch-es_1%3A15.04%2B20150608.2_1%3A15.04%2B20150708.diff.gz
<seb128> the "Got it" strings from dialer/messaging got removed
<seb128> with the other ones from the tutorial
<sil2100> In theory that should not have happened, as wily and overlay have the same messaging-app version
<sil2100> Same for dialer
<seb128> sil2100, that "let's fix that one string" approach doesn't give confidence in us having an handle on why we regressed strings and which other ones might have the same issue
<seb128> right
<seb128> in theory
<seb128> in practice it happened
<sil2100> So either the LP export does something funny or I don't know...
<seb128> and I think we should understand why
<sil2100> Definitely
<seb128> rather than patching those specific examples
<sil2100> In this case I suppose there's too many cases to actually patch them up manually anyway, hm
<seb128> what happened to the ppa vs derived distro discussion?
<sil2100> seb128: Victor poked me yesterday night already about a similar case in webbrowser-app, where on the LP webpage a specific string was available, but the export didn't have it
<sil2100> seb128: we're staying with the overlay and the LP team has a solution for the translations, but it won't be available for OTA-5 possibly
<seb128> has that been discussed anywhere in public?
<seb128> I'm interested in the discussion/suggested solution
<seb128> but I didn't see anything about it
<sil2100> No... there generally was no public discussion, Pat and Olli were the decisive party
<sil2100> I only provided Pat with feedback I got from various people
<seb128> k
<seb128> shame those are not open discussions :-/
<seb128> anyway
<seb128> it's not an export issue
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/dialer-app/+pots/dialer-app/fr/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=Got+it
<seb128> the wily template doesn't have the string
<sil2100> I wonder why, since they have the exact same version
<sil2100> I don't have enough knowledge of how translations in LP work, maybe we should call in someone from the LP team for help?
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/dialer-app/+imports
<seb128> it's approved, but not imported
<seb128> k, I asked on #ubuntu-devel
<ogra_> sil2100, do you know if not having a date in the today scope is wanted ?
<ogra_> or is that a bug
<sil2100> No idea
<sil2100> seb128: ah, so that's the reason then
<seb128> yes
<seb128> import not enabled
<sil2100> Same for webbrowser-app I see ;/
<sil2100> Well, we anyway wanted to prepare a re-spin with missing translations
<seb128> how do you plan to catch missing translations?
 * seb128 is interested on how we could do that
<seb128> because I've no clue ;-)
<sil2100> hah, well, there's Victor that always scans the core apps for missing translations for es... but yeah, there's no real way to check all of the languages and packages
<sil2100> We simply knew that we couldn't get some translations on time anyway
<sil2100> For things that landed yesterday night for instance
<seb128> well, there is a different between not getting some and regressing some we had
<sil2100> So a re-spin was in order anyway
<sil2100> Indeed, I prepared those on a silo and Victor gave it a spin
<sil2100> And noticed only a few things missing
<sil2100> Anyway, it was all done really at the last minute, as the LP export took much longer than I expected
<ogra_> sil2100, hmm, my krillin has a date in the today scope, my arale doesnt
<ogra_> davmor2, ^^^ you had the same issue, do you have the date widget on your krillin ?
<ogra_> there is definitely somethin wrong here
<davmor2> ogra_: talk to penk
<davmor2> ogra_: phone are currently reflashing to start roaming tests
<ogra_> ah
<pstolowski_> seb128, ping
<seb128> pstolowski_, hey, ping with context is better
<pstolowski_> ;)
<pstolowski_> seb128, about yesterday's failures on arm64 - https://launchpadlibrarian.net/210999339/buildlog_ubuntu-wily-arm64.unity-scopes-api_0.6.19%2B15.10.20150706.1-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<seb128> yes?
<pstolowski_> seb128, can you or somebody else check for me if that box has filesystem other than ext4 for the build dir?
<seb128> cjwatson, ^ maybe you can help there?
<seb128> pstolowski_, I've no idea about that
<pstolowski_> seb128, sure, np
<cjwatson> seb128: only infinity knows the exact setup there, unless it's made evident by some build
<cjwatson> I would be surprised if it weren't ext4 though
<pstolowski_> cjwatson, any chance it would still be ext3? i'm debugging a test failure which relies on nanosecond prevision for filetimestamps (which is unsupported on <ext4) and cannot reproduce the failure on porter arm64 box which has ext4. ext3 on the build machine could explain the failure
<cjwatson> pstolowski_: I think it's unlikely, but infinity could tell you.
<pstolowski_> cjwatson, k, thanks
<davmor2> sil2100: can you do the magic on the device tarball to make the ticket appear while I go test it ta
<sil2100> davmor2: ok!
<sil2100> davmor2: hm, is it approved already?
<sil2100> davmor2: it's this one, right? http://people.canonical.com/~alextu/tangxi/master/device_arale-20150709-8965e37.changes
<davmor2> sil2100: no I'm just testing it now
<sil2100> Ok, someone set it to 'Granted' already, switching back
<sil2100> rvr: hey! Don't test translations for now ;)
<jibel> ogra_, did you file a bug for the missing date widget on arale?
<ogra_> jibel, penk just told me in the other channel that there is a fix to land before the OTA, so i didnt bother
<ogra_> (seems the tarball is already being tested by them)
<jibel> ogra_, okay, thanks
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, rvr: custom tarballs ready!
<sil2100> brb
<jibel> why do I receive update notification twice?
<ogra_> i had that before
<ogra_> but it stopped again
<jibel> it seems like an indicator-message issue, push client received a single notification
<jibel> sil2100, will you update the translations, some strings in unity8 are not translated (Restart & Install for example)
<greyback> trainguards: hey, there's a few old packages in silo0 I'd like removed, who has the permissions to do that?
<sil2100> jibel: yes, as mentioned  to rvr translations are broken
<sil2100> So please don't test those yet...
<sil2100> jibel: we had a whole big discussion on #ubuntu-devel, wily didn't have all the required automation setup by accident...
<sil2100> So strings weren't auto-imported
<greyback> wat
<jibel> sil2100, ok, I didn't read devel
<Mirv> greyback: we do
<sil2100> greyback: ah, sorry, missed your ping since I'm in the middle of cooking
<sil2100> It's as Mirv said ;)
<sil2100> greyback: which packages do you want removed?
<Mirv> greyback: libevdev, qtubuntu ... ?
<greyback> Mirv: everything that hasn't been rebuild recently: libevdev, qtubuntu, qtsystems-opensource-src ubuntu-keyboard unity-api
<greyback> sil2100: no worries, don't burn your food!
<Mirv> greyback: done
<greyback> Mirv: thanks!
<Mirv> np
<oSoMoN> trainguards: I’m going to want to publish silo 8 (which was targetted at a dual landing) to wily only, do I need to update the spreadsheet and reconfigure?
<boiko> trainguards: can I get a silo assigned to row 88?
<sil2100> oSoMoN: no, we can simply remove the vivid parts from the silo and publish
<oSoMoN> sil2100, great, I’ll let you know once it’s ready, hopefully within the next 30min or so
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok :)
<sil2100> boiko: on it
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks!
<dbarth> o/ trainguards: could i have a new silo for line 86 please ?
<sil2100> dbarth: sure! Do you want that to be a dual landing?
<sil2100> Since we won't be able to release both wily and vivid this week then
<sil2100> We can always release only wily in a dual landing, but just want to know if you want that extra manual step
<dbarth> sil2100: yes, please
<dbarth> ie, dual, but i don't mind the xtra manual step next week
<dbarth> when the landing window reopens
<sil2100> k
<sil2100> hmmm
<sil2100> dbarth: so...
<sil2100> We might have a problem
<sil2100> dbarth: could you push directly to trunk a commit with the debian/changelog?
<sil2100> dbarth: since I the train does not allow releasing something that doesn't originally have debian/changelog in trunk
<sil2100> (a bit of a strange error)
<dbarth> sil2100: let me check with mardy for that part
<pmcgowan> dbarth, I assume we have not landed oxide 1.8?
<sil2100> No, the silo is still there...
<dbarth> it's not, but it's tested, just that there isn't a more recent build
<pstolowski> hey trainguards, may i ask for a silo for line #90? (it's ok if it waits till gates are open again)
<dbarth> pmcgowan: ^^
<dbarth> is ci/qa still open for that one?
<pmcgowan> dbarth, nope missed the train
<sil2100> A train pun!
<dbarth> hmm :/
<sil2100> pstolowski: on it
<pstolowski> thanks!
<boiko> sil2100: could you please trigger a rebuild of telephony-service from silo 002 for the ppc64el arch? there is a test failure that happens 1/10 of the time due to a (not yet figured out) crash in the telepathy mocks
<mvo> hey trainguards - silly question - I have a click update that only changes the click chroot in landing-045. how is the QA signoff handled for that? I tested it on my BQ device and noticed no regressions what is the next step before I can publish?
<sil2100> boiko: sure
<sil2100> boiko: re-ran it now
<sil2100> mvo: I  guess QA can decide that no testing is needed and just approve it, but we have the gates closed right now due to OTA-5
<mvo> sil2100: I see, thats fine. I guess it can stay as ready in there for now, I will update the bugreport
<mvo> (well, fine with me in any case)
<mvo> thanks!
<pmcgowan> mvo, sil2100 drat i thought that landed
<sil2100> Was that required?
<pmcgowan> we should have had it some time ago
<kenvandine> sil2100, does the train have a way to dual land packages that aren't from bzr?
<sil2100> kenvandine: sadly no...
<kenvandine> renatu, bfiller: i think we need to do a wily landing for line 91 then a sync to vivid
<kenvandine> for this time
<sil2100> kenvandine: the train disallows that - it not allow assigning a silo like that...
<mvo> pmcgowan: its low risk, all code changes are in the chroot.py, sorry that it did not land earlier, I am not familiar with the current qa processes :/
<sil2100> kenvandine: and besides, dual landing is like syncing, it only works on CI Trained version numbers
<mvo> pmcgowan: is there a alternative? like only release it for the users of the sdk ?
<bfiller> kenvandine: ok
<pmcgowan> mvo, maybe I am confused, do we only need that on the developer desktop, or also on the image
 * sil2100 gently pokes ogra_ 
<kenvandine> sil2100, one more question... can the silo land new packages?  no previous version in the archive?
<sil2100> kenvandine: yes, the train allows that - but as I noticed today, the current code requires the debian/changelog already present on the target trunk
<sil2100> So, you would have to prepare the packaging beforehand, have it in trunk and then release it through the train with an empty merge, for instance
<kenvandine> renatu, ^^
<pmcgowan> mvo, ?
<kenvandine> renatu, so go ahead and merge your initial branch into trunk
<kenvandine> then create an empty merge proposal
<mvo> pmcgowan: hmm, so there are two parts, the chroot change so that the sdk can build a chroot for ubuntu-sdk-15.10-dev1. that is part of this MP. the other part is the updated meta package, that happend in wily, let me find the upload
<renatu> sil2100, could I have a empty project and a initial MR with all code, instead?
<mvo> pmcgowan: that was https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-touch-meta/1.230
<pmcgowan> mvo, but which part is needed on the phone itself
<renatu> sil2100, will be easy to review
<sil2100> renatu: sadly no... I thought that worked in the past, but now it needs to have the debian/changelog file in place at least
<pmcgowan> the chroot change should go into the sdk ppa I'd think
<pmcgowan> mvo
<sil2100> Not sure if there are any other requirements ;/
<mvo> pmcgowan: the later (the ubuntu-touch-meta) upload
<pmcgowan> mvo, ok so thats all we care about here
<mvo> pmcgowan: sorry, I am not sure what the process is for a change like this, should this be directly uploaded to the overlay ppa? or land via a train package upload? or something else?
<pmcgowan> mvo, at this point we land the meta package change when the gates open, and the chroot change can then go to the sdk ppa
<mvo> pmcgowan: ok
<renatu> sil2100, kenvandine, Is ok to merge only the debian dir for now. And create a new mr with all the code?
<sil2100> renatu: I think that would work
<renatu> sil2100, ok nice
<sil2100> renatu: sorry for the trouble
<renatu> sil2100, np
<seb128> shrug
<seb128> current rc image (62) doesn't show me the sim-switcher header on dialer/messaging
<pmcgowan> sil2100, do we have a translation fix needed per sebs email?
<seb128> pmcgowan, yes, we discussed that earlier, the langpacks updates are buggy
<seb128> pmcgowan, wily templates import were not enabled, so it means wily didn't had the new string, which means the export are incomplete, they even regressed the strings we manually patched for the previous ota
<pmcgowan> seb128, ok so someone is rectifying I take it?
<seb128> pmcgowan, yes, launchpad team enabled the imports, things are being imported as we speak
<seb128> then we need a new export
<seb128> then langpack updates with that export
<pmcgowan> ack
<pmcgowan> seb128, btw I see the sim switcher here
<seb128> we really need a better way to see translations issues
<pmcgowan> seb128, any ideas on that?
<seb128> rather than "wait for some user to report a bug about a string missing"
<seb128> not really no :-/
<seb128> maybe step 1 would be to encourage are non english speaker devs to test the device is their locale rather than english
<pmcgowan> seb128,  is there a programmatic way to detect missing translations?
<seb128> not really
<seb128> there is no automatic way to tell if a string should be translated or not
<seb128> like "ubuntu" shouldn't be translated
<seb128> but we don't really have a rule/way to say what is a brand/tech word to not translate/...
<seb128> I guess we could have tools/script to verify the state of things though
<pmcgowan> I see
<seb128> like fetch the source/update the template/download the launchpad one/compare the number of strings translatable
<seb128> to verify that we don't have launchpad template lagging behind
<robru> john-mcaleely: http://requests.ci-train.staging.ubuntu.com/#?q=john lol, 15 identical records? what happened there?
<cjwatson> seb128: "ubuntu" shouldn't be translated> you sure of that example? :-)
<seb128> lol
<cjwatson> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistributionDefaultsAndBranding#Notes_on_branding_translations
<seb128> learning every day ;-)
<seb128> cjwatson, thanks
<cjwatson> (agreed in general though)
<cjwatson> export is currently waiting for webops vanguard to have a moment
<john-mcaleely> robru, I believe I was given an error message
<john-mcaleely> or, actually, no
<john-mcaleely> no feedback at all
<john-mcaleely> I concluded that this was not designed for device-tarball landings yet
<john-mcaleely> and decided not to bother you about that :-) robru
<john-mcaleely> I speculate that my input to 'name of assigned silo' was confusing
<john-mcaleely> ('cos I couldn't even see the end of that string...)
<john-mcaleely> I'm amazed I tried 15 times :-) but I certainly tried a few
<robru> john-mcaleely: were you typing in 'Landed' to the status field every time?
<robru> john-mcaleely: because 'Landed' landings are hidden by default, 'Landed' means 'this is totally done, ignore it'
<john-mcaleely> well, I don't think I typed it more than once
<john-mcaleely> that was the odd part - it just 'did nothing' when i hit save
<john-mcaleely> I did select landing from a menu of options presented to me
<john-mcaleely> landed, sorry
<robru> john-mcaleely: yeah, 'did nothing' means "it saved the record and then didn't display it because Landed landings are hidden by default."
<john-mcaleely> robru, that has a certain logic to it
<john-mcaleely> in a fail sort of way :-)
<robru> john-mcaleely: I'll put in a check so that new records can't be "Landed"
<robru> john-mcaleely: well we need to hide Landed landings, otherwise the list will be huge and never stop growing.
<john-mcaleely> I'm sure
<popey> sil2100: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1471609
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1471609 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "Cannot unlock phone in landscape" [Critical,In progress]
<robru> john-mcaleely: ok if you try it now you should find that new records show up.
<sil2100> popey: thanks!
<john-mcaleely> robru, ok, so there is a box 'status', which offers the dropdown 'abandonded' or 'landed'. I now know 'landed' is wrong.
<john-mcaleely> abandonded also feels wrong
<john-mcaleely> why is this a box?
<john-mcaleely> what do I put there
<robru> john-mcaleely: for clicks and tarballs probably nothing. For the most part that box is set automatically by jenkins, but clicks & tarballs don't use jenkins, so there's not much really to say. You'd set it to 'Landed' after the request is completed and no longer relevant.
<sil2100> pmcgowan: yeah, everything is known and in progress
<sil2100> cjwatson: is the LP export that's visible on https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+language-packs the correct one?
<sil2100> cjwatson: with the new imports?
<robru> john-mcaleely: it's a free form text box, Landed and Abandoned are just suggestions. Feel free to write 'hey this needs to be tested for the next image' or whatever you like in there.
<robru> john-mcaleely: if you leave it blank it actually defaults to 'New'
<john-mcaleely> robru, ah, thats not very obvious from the UI
<john-mcaleely> anyway, I think I just made a device tarball request
<robru> john-mcaleely: yeah sorry, some growing pains. Right now all the fields are free-form text to mimic the freedom we had with spreadsheet cells.
<john-mcaleely> makes some sense
<robru> john-mcaleely: seems reasonable. You don't have to specify 'dual' or 'stable-phone-overlay' or anything. Those don't hurt, but they're only used by jenkins, irrelevant to what you're doing there.
<john-mcaleely> I see, ok.
<cjwatson> sil2100: sadly that was from before most of the pot imports
<sil2100> :<
<cjwatson> or rather started before them so I would guess has not picked them up
<cjwatson> ICBW, you could live dangerously, but I'm sceptical
<sil2100> cjwatson: can we have a new export happening now? Since the imports finished, right?
<john-mcaleely> ah yes, I see
<sil2100> cjwatson: could you trigger one now? :)
<sil2100> I need to fix what I broke
<cjwatson> sil2100: I can't do it personally, I've been trying to find a sysadmin
<cjwatson> trying a GSA at the moment
<cjwatson> sil2100: ok, it's running now, but I can't say how long it'll take
<sil2100> cjwatson: thank you!
<cjwatson> and will not be around to check, so you're probably best to just poll https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+language-packs occasionally
<sil2100> I'll try being around when it happens
<cjwatson> (not like the logs tell me much other than started/stopped anyway)
<robru> john-mcaleely: looks good
<robru> fginther: hey, you around? I'd like to test your branch out shortly.
<fginther> robru, I'm here
<robru> fginther: is your jenkins branch in a usable state? ready for me?
<fginther> robru, it is
<robru> fginther: sweet. Ok I'm mid-deploy with a mojo spec that only deletes /var/lib/jenkins/secret*
<robru> fginther: will test yours in a couple minutes.
<fginther> robru, probably requires one change to your mojo spec. "volume-ephemeral-storage: False" must be defined in the services file
<robru> fginther: ok, thanks.
<robru> fginther: does that prevent the initial install hook from doing anything to the ephemeral storage?
<fginther> robru, yes, it blocks the install hook from proceeding until nova storage is attached, it will not install to the ephemeral disk
<robru> fginther: sounds great
<Mirv> sil2100: we're correcting the UITK wily proposed thing with zoltan, and it'll probably need to be dual released (only changes is ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot dependency change to be armhf i386 amd64 only)
<sil2100> Mirv: ok, no other changes? In that case it should be fine :)
<Mirv> sil2100: yes, just http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~bzoltan/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/landing_2015-06-26/revision/1547
<robru> bzoltan_: did you get the memo about being able to assign your own silos yet?
<oSoMoN> trainguards: silo 8 is now ready for landing in wily only, can you please delete the vivid packages and do the publication dance?
<robru> oSoMoN: on it
<sil2100> ...ok, robru's on it :)
<sil2100> o/
<robru> oSoMoN: ok deleted, just mark the spreadsheet as ready to publish and I'll publish
<robru> sil2100: goodnight!
<sil2100> Not yet!
<sil2100> Just waving for no particular reason
<sil2100> I still need to finish those translations...
<robru> sil2100: welcome back!
<oSoMoN> robru, done
<robru> oSoMoN: https://code.launchpad.net/~osomon/webbrowser-app/desktop-tabs-prototype/+merge/262358 just need this top approved
<oSoMoN> oh, right, let me do that now
<oSoMoN> done
<robru> boiko: https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-002-2-publish/110/console need some merges approved
<boiko> robru: ouch! let me handle that
<boiko> robru: fixed
<robru> boiko: publishing
<boiko> robru: thanks!
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<dobey> whee, wily-proposed is broken with gnutls again i guess :(
<bfiller> robru: silo 35 can be deleted
<robru> bfiller: thanks
<fginther> AlbertA, is this dependency failure a known issue? https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/mir-clang-wily-amd64-build/651/console
<AlbertA> fginther: no
<fginther> AlbertA, well prior to hitting that failure, my plan was to create a mir-clang-ts-wily-amd64-build to perform the thread-sanitizaer build
<fginther> AlbertA, so this would run in parallel to mir-clang-wily-amd64-build
<AlbertA> fginther: ok
<AlbertA> fginther: sounds good
<AlbertA> fginther: yeah we are started to see that failure today, only in the clang job: https://code.launchpad.net/~kdub/mir/fix-1471858/+merge/264279
<fginther> AlbertA, hunh, I was assume that some dependency was still stuck in proposed or something, will have to inspect this directly for the un-installable package :-(
<fginther> AlbertA, should have some idea on this today
<sil2100> jibel, davmor2, ToyKeeper: preparing the fixed translations, language export finished
<fginther> AlbertA, Here's the trouble - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11851858/
<fginther> AlbertA, manually installing systemd to update it to 222-1 solves the problem
<fginther> AlbertA, No idea why apt can't figure it out
<fginther> (then again, I don't really know how apt-works so...)
<AlbertA> fginther: ack
<sil2100> New langpacks uploaded, building
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2, ToyKeeper: I kicked a new image with the 'hopefully' fixed translations
<sil2100> From what I checked those look fine this time
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Which device/channel, and what's the expected bulid number?
<sil2100> rc-proposed for all devices, the image number should be 64 for krillin and 57 for arale
<ToyKeeper> Okay, thanks!
<sil2100> Thanks!
<sil2100> Goodnight!
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2015-07-10
<Mirv> why don't you, why don't you reconfigure
<Mirv> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/prepare-silo/5366/console sounds correct
<Mirv> looks incorrect https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/231/console
<Mirv> :(
<Mirv> ooh, finally
<morphis> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> morphis: pong
<morphis> sil2100: I have a upgrade for lxc-android-config to wily on my list
<morphis> how can I get this the best way into a silo?
<morphis> should I upload the changed package and you can push it to the silo?
<sil2100> morphis: I suppose let's create a silo for it, give me a source package for it (or point me to a PPA where I can get it from) and I can upload for you
<morphis> sil2100: ok!
<morphis> sil2100: will ping you again later today then
<sil2100> Thanks :)
<sil2100> I hope the translations are better now
 * ogra_ needs to skip the meeting today
<jibel> sil2100, nope it is not
<sil2100> jibel: ?
<jibel> sil2100, there are still regression in translations
<sil2100> jibel: oh no
<sil2100> Where?
<jibel> sil2100, like 'Install & Restart' when you apply an upgrade
<jibel> it's untranslated
<sil2100> hm, how come? I see it in the .po file...
<sil2100> I see it in the es .po file
<sil2100> msgid "Install & Restart"
<sil2100> msgstr "Instalar y reiniciar"
<davmor2> jibel: you sure the French didn't go on stike and not translate it ;)
<sil2100> jibel: same for French, I see it translated in the .po file that landed in the package
<Mirv> sil2100: hangggout
<Mirv> no-one else here besides me though :)
<Mirv> now there is
<jibel> davmor2, sorry man, it is not the Paris underground that is on strike
<seb128> jibel, how do you test the Install&Restart on the most recent image (need a newer one to upgrade to)
<davmor2> seb128: -1 on the image number in channel.ini in /etc/system-image and then remove level.db from .local/share/ubuntu-push-client
<davmor2> seb128: does that answer your question?
<seb128> davmor2, if that's what jibel did yes, just trying to make sure he didn't see the translation issue on n-1
<davmor2> seb128: it is I asked in the meeting
<seb128> davmor2, did you ask in french?
<jibel> seb128, the string is not even in LP
<jibel> seb128, the string changed in ubuntu-system-settings (0.3+15.10.20150702.3-0ubuntu1)
<seb128> jibel, lie!
<jibel> seb128, ?
<seb128> jibel, https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/wily/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+pots/ubuntu-system-settings/fr/347/+translate
<jibel> seb128, "Install & Restart" != "Restart & Install"
<seb128> <jibel> sil2100, like 'Install & Restart' when you apply an upgrade
<seb128>  it's untranslated
<seb128> jibel, that's the one you described earlier
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, it's a new change
<seb128> sil2100, that I got
<seb128> it's a change from mpt
<sil2100> We'll manually patch it up for this release
<seb128> I know what change we are talking about
<seb128> manually patch what?
<seb128> u-s-s or langpacks?
<sil2100> langpacks
<sil2100> Since anything else would take ages
<seb128> sil2100, that doesn't explain why the template is wrong though
<davmor2> popey: you left so you missed my "Enjoy your emails on the day you return" ;)
<popey> :)
<sil2100> seb128: yeah, I'll talk with pitti about that, we had a meeting now so I couldn't earlier
<popey> I _may_ have wifi where I am, and _may_ read the odd mail :)_
<Mirv> sil2100: the new fi translation would be "Käynnistä uudelleen ja asenna"
<jibel> sil2100, I sent you the string for French, German and Italian
<sil2100> \o/
<davmor2> Mirv: pfff like we care ;)
<sil2100> Thanks
<Mirv> davmor2: I do on my Bq! :D
<sil2100> We care!
<sil2100> I updated the Finnish version with translations ;)
<Mirv> sil2100: so, should I publish 003 or just for wily to avoid confusion? it adds the [armhf i386 amd64] to depend on ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot from ubuntu-ui-toolkit-autopilot, so we don't need it for vivid-overlay strictly as there's no proposed migration that would catch the fact that arm64 powerpc ppc64el can't install the uitk-autopilot package
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks for the translation update! :)
<Mirv> https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-003-1-build/lastSuccessfulBuild/artifact/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_content.diff
<Mirv> I guess it wouldn't hurt but as OTA5 is in the final stages I thought to ask whether to avoid touch overlay needlessly
<morphis> sil2100: I am ready, so ping me when you have time and a free silo
<Mirv> morphis: I can assign you a silo if that's all you need
<morphis> Mirv: I need someone uploading a package for me too
<Mirv> charles: no valid merge url on line 69
<Mirv> morphis: oh right that's your nick, hi! :) so just ping 'trainguards' in general.
<sil2100> Mirv: if that's the only change then yes :)
<Mirv> sil2100: thanks
<morphis> Mirv: ala "trainsguard: ping"?
<Mirv> with "s" at the end. we've it all highlighted. so, trainguards: give me a silo, now!
<morphis> Mirv: hey :)
<morphis> Mirv: ah I see, good to know
<morphis> Mirv: so can you also upload me a pacakge to the silo?
<Mirv> morphis: yes, just give me the change
<Mirv> too bad lxc-android-config is a manually uploaded package
<morphis> Mirv: yeah
<Mirv> morphis: ok it's there https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-002/+packages
<morphis> Mirv: thanks!
<morphis> Mirv: hm, interesting the build fails with "public key not found" .. can that be if my key is correctly synced on the key servers?
<sil2100> jibel: hm, I was wondering
<sil2100> jibel: what would you, from the quality perspective, think of doing such a thing for the other languages that I prepared that we don't have any native speakers around:
<sil2100> jibel: simply leaving the existing translation but changing the template string to "Restart & Install"
<sil2100> jibel: maybe having those in the old version but translated would be better than not having it translated at all
<sil2100> rvr: piing
<rvr> sil2100: pong
<Mirv> morphis: hmm, no, that's something that seems to happen everywhere. it doesn't really fai at the end so that's not an error that's being caught (on purpose). see eg https://ci-train.ubuntu.com/job/ubuntu-landing-043-1-build/8/console
<morphis> Mirv: ok
<morphis> was just wondering
<Mirv> morphis: so, as it was manually uploaded, just running the build job once like you did is enough so that the train status is up-to-date
<jibel> sil2100, I think it's better than no translation at all
<morphis> Mirv: good
<sil2100> Ok, I have the main translations ready
<sil2100> Uploading
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, davmor2, Mirv: will build a new image once those build
<popey> anyone else get a ticking noise on their arale after a notification bing?
<popey> happens for about 10s after
<rvr> sbeattie: Ack
<rvr> Err
<rvr> sil2100: Ack
<sil2100> Didn't notice
<sil2100> jibel, rvr, Mirv: the image with translation fixes is building
<Mirv> sil2100: great!
<sil2100> Off to lunch o/
<pmcgowan> sil2100, hey how we doing on the build
<pmcgowan> jibel, ^^
<jibel> pmcgowan, previous build was okay, testing done on krillin, no new critical issue. Still waiting on the last build sil2100 triggerd to fix the translation of 'restart and install'
<pmcgowan> jibel, thanks
<mardy> cihelp: does the CI train work with git projects?
<psivaa> mardy: you'd need trainguards for this
<charles> Mirv, trainguards, url in line 69 fixed
<charles> not sure if Mirv's EODed
<jibel> sil2100, translation is fine in French on latest image
<faenil> hello people :) how can I trigger a build for an MR or watch its progress?
<faenil> is there a monitor page with the builders status?
<seb128> is there a bug report about the fact that often apps have a blury screenshot while loading (which sometime doesn't match the screen that's being loaded)?
<jibel> seb128, no, I didn't find one.
<seb128> jibel, do you think it's worth opening one?
<jibel> seb128, yes, sometimes the effect is really weird
<jibel> seb128, like it shows the gallery in the photo view, then display the event view  once it's loaded
<seb128> jibel, yeah, I just had a case where in settings it was displaying another panel that the one loading
<jibel> seb128, right, can you submit a bug, I'll confirm it and add it to the list of bugs found for ota5
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<seb128> hum
<seb128> did we advertize that new string to translators
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/+pots/unity-plugin-scopes/es/1/+translate
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/+pots/unity-plugin-scopes/fr/1/+translate
<seb128> https://translations.launchpad.net/unity-scopes-shell/trunk/+pots/unity-plugin-scopes/de/1/+translate
<pmcgowan> sil2100, meeting
<seb128> it's translated in none of the main languages
<seb128> pmcgowan, ^ unsure if that's an issue
<seb128> (it's displayed in e.g the today's scope settings)
<seb128> jibel, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity8/+bug/1473476
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1473476 in unity8 (Ubuntu) "loading application splashscreen is blurry and sometime not matching content" [Undecided,New]
<ogra_> sometimes ... heh
<ogra_> it never matches content for my webapps
<ogra_> (and that would be hard to achieve)
<seb128> right, it does for some applications which have only 1 UI
<seb128> e.g calculator
<seb128> well, except calc doesn't have the screenshot :p
<charles> jibel, can I get a silo for line 69
<jibel> trainguards ^
<jibel> charles, I cannot assign silos
<jibel> seb128, thanks
<charles> jibel, gah, sorry for the misping :P
<sil2100> pmcgowan: sorry, we're having some problems here at home, had to skip todays meeting...
<sil2100> charles: on it
<pmcgowan> sil2100, no worries seems its all well in hand
<sil2100> Yeah :)
 * sil2100 afk again for a moment
<faenil> is there a status webpage for builders?
<faenil> how can I know when my branch will be built?
<jibel> seb128, I added a test case
<seb128> jibel, thanks
<jibel> ogra_, http://people.canonical.com/~ogra/touch-image-stats/vivid/20150710.changes is the right log for latest changes on rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en?
<jibel> sil2100, what is the new version of ubuntu-ui-toolkit that landed in the overlay this morning?
<ogra_> jibel, yes
<seb128> jibel, seems it was https://launchpadlibrarian.net/211299088/ubuntu-ui-toolkit_1.3.1549%2B15.04.20150706-0ubuntu1_1.3.1549%2B15.04.20150710.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<seb128> bug #1473035
<ubot5> bug 1473035 in ubuntu-ui-toolkit (Ubuntu) "UITK-autopilot depends on ubuntu-keyboard-autopilot which is not available on ppc64el/powerpc/arm64" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473035
<jibel> okay, so same than previous version but with an update of the dependencies
<jibel> thanks
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> jibel: it's only a dep-change
<sil2100> jibel: Mirv asked for permission to dual land that, and since it was the only change I let it through to save him trouble
<faenil> is there a status webpage for builders? attempt 3 :D
<faenil> :(
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, any feeling for if there will be an rc build soon?
<john-mcaleely> (I need to plan some related work)
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: you mean, a formal copy of the image to the rc channel?
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: I was waiting for a formal report from jibel, not sure how far they are with all testing
<john-mcaleely> sil2100, yeah, ok so lets see if jibel comments then
<charles> woot
<faenil> I wonder if I'm muted on this channel :|
<ogra_> faenil, see the dashboard link from the channel topic
<faenil> ogra_: oh crap...that's why I didn't find it...I forgot that I moved the topic bar...I was guessing you didn't reply because it had to be something as obvious as "stfu and read the topic at least" but then I didn't find anything where I thought the topic was...thanks
<jibel> sil2100, I'm still on the report but as discussed during the rtm status meeting, nothing blocking. There is bug 1473476 though
<ubot5> bug 1473476 in Canonical System Image "loading application splashscreen is blurry and sometime not matching content" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1473476
<jibel> sil2100, I don't know if the decision is to release with that, revert or fix later
<faenil> ogra_: that page shows the silos, what about packages which are created due to MR being proposed?
<ogra_> oh, no idea
<faenil> oh :( ok, thanks anyway
<ogra_> i guess there you need to know the jenkins job
<ogra_> to fiddle out the right jenkins url for a build
<faenil> I see...I just want to know why my MR hasn't been built yet :/
<boiko> sil2100: hey, so I want to get telepathy-qt5 from wily into vivid, but it seems citrain doesn't like that it was not a train upload
<cjwatson> cihelp: can somebody help faenil above?
<josepht> faenil: what's the link for the MP?
<faenil> josepht: https://code.launchpad.net/~faenil/ubuntu-ui-toolkit/ContactsAdaptive_UIToolkit/+merge/264424
<faenil> I was told it should start building automatically
<faenil> cjwatson: thanks btw :)
<sil2100> boiko: we'll have to help you and upload it normally
<sil2100> boiko: syncs only work for CI Train packages since we need to change the version
<sil2100> And you can't really guess the version format for non-train packages
<boiko> sil2100: ah ok, do you need a source deb or can you grab that from wily directly?
<sil2100> boiko: I'll grab it from wily, since I need to change the version :)
<sil2100> Somehow smart
<sil2100> On it now
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks!
<boiko> sil2100: can you just give me a heads up once it starts building on the ppa? I need to build all the other packages after it finishes building
<sil2100> boiko: ok, it's uploading now
<sil2100> boiko: remember not to try rebuilding telepathy-qt5 in the silo throuh the build job, as the train will fail then
<sil2100> Just rebuild the rest or use watch_only
<boiko> sil2100: nice! thanks!
<josepht> faenil: we added you to the list of allowed users your MP should be picked up on the next run in about 15 minutes or so.
<faenil> josepht: cool, thanks
<faenil> josepht: so how does it work? is there a special list? for what?
<josepht> faenil: there's a mapping of allowed users/groups in LP that can have their MPs run via the CI jobs
<faenil> josepht: ok, thanks
<josepht> faenil: np
<bfiller_> robru: mind reconfiguring silo 34, added a new project (sync-monitor)
<robru> bfiller_: you have the ability to reconfigure new projects now ;-)
<bfiller_> robru: ok cool, let me try
<robru> mardy: no there's no git support at all. only bzr branches on lp are supported.
<bfiller_> robru: do I need to delete from the sheet and re-add in the new UI? not seeing it listed in new UI
<robru> bfiller_: what? you need to use the spreadsheet.
<robru> bfiller_: the spreadsheet replacement isn't live, it's only in staging. you can't do actual releases from there yet
<bfiller_> robru: ok, sorry was confused
<robru> bfiller_: sorry I didn't make that more clear.
<robru> bfiller_: the change that allows you to add new projects on your own is already in production, but the spreadsheet replacement isn't. so just reconfigure the normal way and it should all work out.
<fginther> AlbertA, Can you review the build results of http://s-jenkins.ubuntu-ci:8080/job/mir-clang-ts-wily-amd64-build/2/ ?
<boiko> robru: could  you please check what is going on with this build: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+build/7639724
<robru> boiko: you need an lp person to look at that, maybe cjwatson ^
<boiko> robru: ok thanks
<boiko> cjwatson: could you please check what is going on with this build: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-020/+build/7639724
<robru> cjwatson: build log seems to indicate it's complete but the ppa (and lplib) report it's still building. something stuck...
<AlbertA> fginther: thanks looks like we'll have to tweak some tests
<AlbertA> fginther: but looks ok
<sil2100> john-mcaleely: hey, since jibel said the krillins passed, should I copy the candidate image over to rc for BQ?
<fginther> AlbertA2, Thanks for looking at that build, does that mean you are ready to add it to the mir builds (and fail the MP it fails) or do you want to work on tweaking the tests first?
<AlbertA2> fginther: let me try tweaking the tests I should be able to trigger builds in that job right?
<cjwatson> boiko,robru: lots of buildd breakage at the moment due to a partial database outage today, need to analyse the whole lot and repair
<boiko> cjwatson: ok, thanks for the info
<fginther> AlbertA2, correct, you should just need to specify your test branch as the landing_candidate
<boiko> cjwatson: is this the same reason for packages not start building on armhf (being in the queue for half an hour or so)
<boiko> ?
<cjwatson> boiko: Probably related, I haven't had a chance to look
<boiko> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> The world was at least in part on fire earlier
<cjwatson> I suspect a bunch of builds are stuck, which would lead to queue depth
<boiko> cjwatson: ok
<cjwatson> But at least some things are working now, so let's see what can be rescued ...
<jhodapp> robru, maybe you know this one: when building in a wily armhf silo, is /sbin/stop and /sbin/start present?
<robru> jhodapp: that sounds like a systemd question, I'm not really sure the answer.
<jhodapp> robru, ok no worries, I'll keep asking around
<robru> slangasek would probably know ^^^
<jhodapp> ah true
<slangasek> hum, why are you looking for /sbin/stop and /sbin/start?
<slangasek> unless you're build-depending on upstart, no, they won't be present
<slangasek> jhodapp, robru: ^^
<jhodapp> slangasek, trying to run media-hub in the silo for an integration test
<slangasek> um, so, a silo doesn't have a user session, and at the system level will be systemd
<cjwatson> boiko,robru: should be clearing now
<slangasek> and is in a chroot anyway so you can't run system services regardless
<robru> cjwatson: thanks
<boiko> cjwatson: thanks
<jhodapp> slangasek, so how do we run integration level tests?
<slangasek> jhodapp: not in the launchpad build, if they require integration with a user session.
<slangasek> the silos aren't running on a phone, you don't have any of the necessary environment
<jhodapp> slangasek, oh I thought they were still
<slangasek> no, they never did
<slangasek> silos build in launchpad; launchpad uses arm servers for the builds, not phones
<cjwatson> and won't use phones
<slangasek> I'm not sure what APIs there are for integration tests that require running on a phone
<jhodapp> slangasek, so I guess what I want is then to have this run at the same time as the autopilot builds
<slangasek> right, that's what I was about to say :)
<jhodapp> *autopilot tests, err
<jhodapp> hmm, might need to talk to the test automation guys then
<jhodapp> slangasek, thanks for the info
<slangasek> n/p
<ogra_> cjwatson, looks like image builds got some weirdness too ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs/ubuntu/vivid/ubuntu-core-system-image/ rsalveti just started a build and amd64 seems gone
<rsalveti> ogra_: I think lp is just not showing it
<rsalveti> but it probably finished already
<ogra_> hmm
<rsalveti> because of the other canceled builds
<cjwatson> ogra_,rsalveti: that's https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1424672
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1424672 in Launchpad itself "LiveFS builds cancelled before they start sort above other builds in history" [Low,Triaged]
<rsalveti> right
<ogra_> ah, k
 * ogra_ will leave his fingers off the cancel button in the future :P
<boiko> robru: could you please trigger a arm64 build of history-service and telephony-service on silo 008?
<robru> boiko: you mean a rebuild of the existing upload?
<boiko> robru: yep, we have an intermitent failure on tests on those packages in arm64, we need to investigate it better, but for now it is enough to just rebuild them :)
<robru> boiko: ok
<kgunn> robru: you can delete those 2 entries on the beta "sheet" if you want
<robru> kgunn: nah ;-)
<robru> kgunn: don't worry, the production instance will start fresh. the staging one is explicitly for experimentation.
<kgunn> i got your other mail too late....about not using for stuff you really want to land :)
<robru> kgunn: thanks for testing it! ;-)
<kgunn> you bet
<robru> kgunn: oh yeah you have the power to assign your own silos now too. give that a try
<robru> from the spreadsheet
<boiko> robru: hey, so, on silo 8, sil2100 had to manually upload a telepathy-qt5 because on wily it was not landed through the citrain
<boiko> robru: and thus the changelog has a different versioning schema
<robru> uh huh
<boiko> robru: that's why your watch_only build failed, is there a way to watch only a subset of the packages in the job?
<robru> boiko: no
<robru> boiko: I'll poke the silo to expect the existing version
<boiko> robru: great! thanks!
<robru> boiko: hm, this might be harder than I thought. since lukasz' version is manually uploaded that means it differs from what the MPs generated, so I have to reconfigure the silo to take the telepathy-qt5 MPs out. you'll have to merge them yourself.
<robru> oh it's not MPs wtf
<boiko> robru: well, it is not a MP, it is sync from wily to vivid
<boiko> robru: trying to finally sort the telepathy-qt5 mess out :)
<robru> boiko: not sure what to say. the thing I intended to poke is missing and I don't understand what this silo is doing.
<robru> boiko: how confident are you that the PPA contains correct contents?
<robru> boiko: have you tested it yet?
<boiko> robru: so, telepathy-qt5 was uploaded manually by lukasz, the rest is a sync from wily
<boiko> robru: if telepathy-qt5 was not correct there, the build would fail
<boiko> robru: I still need to test this silo, was first sorting out all the builds
<robru> boiko: ok, so please test the silo to your satisfaction, and when you're ready I'll manually change the silo status to 'ready for qa' and then qa can start looking at it.
<robru> boiko: I don't want to change the silo status now because if you end up needing a rebuild of something, the status will break again later during the rebuild.
<boiko> robru: ok, the testing will certainly not end today, so I can ping you or lukasz about it on monday
<boiko> robru: thanks for the help
<robru> boiko: you're welcome
<boiko> robru: out of curiosity: what if I land a no-change telepathy-qt5 on wily via the train
<boiko> robru: this way I could get it to sync correct on silo 8
<robru> boiko: I suppose you could do that, just make sure whatever non-train upload to wily got synced back to the trunk.
<boiko> robru: telepathy-qt5 is not a package we are upstream for, so no trunk, only ubuntu/ branches
<robru> boiko: well then you can't do a train release for it.
<boiko> robru: not even as a source upload? I think we did that in the past
<robru> boiko: but what difference would that make? the reason the sync doesn't work is because it's expecting train-generated version numbers, if you do a source upload you're not getting the train-generated version numbers anyway.
<boiko> robru: ah ok, I thought the train would tweak the version numbers in that case
<boiko> robru: yeah, if it keeps the version numbers, then it won't help indeed
<robru> boiko: no, only for MP builds. source uploads in the train are a gross hack anyway, it's a merge-building engine.
<boiko> yep
<boiko> robru: ok, so let's keep the silo as-is then, thanks
<robru> boiko: no worries, happy testing!
<boiko> thanks :)
<robru> bfiller_: looks like you reconfigured while the build job was still running. you'll want to reconfigure again because the build job clobbered your reconfigure when it set that status.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-11
<dbarth> cjwatson: ping? how can i help about silo 26 ? trying to resync since last thursday
<cjwatson> dbarth: Don't know, sorry
<cjwatson> dbarth: I was just driving by with advice; click is not my responsibility ...
<dbarth> cjwatson: hi
<dbarth> cjwatson: ah ok nw; i'll sort out build issues with trainguards then maybe
<dbarth> i'll also need to update one of the branches to clean all of the trust dbs, not just the location one
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, can you please recycle https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1525/landing-076-vivid/excuses.html thanks
<Saviq> seb128, or you, if you're quicker to it ↑ :)
<morphis> sil2100: can we published https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1579 ?
<sil2100> Saviq: done
<Saviq> tx
<sil2100> morphis: it's published, isn't it?
<sil2100> morphis: I published it in the morning
<rvr> chihchun_afk: Silo 0 approved
<sil2100> seb128: hey! Did you do, by any chance, a preNEW review of repowerd in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1487 ?
<sil2100> seb128: I checked the package briefly and have a few comments, but don't think any of my issues would be blocking - if you find a moment, could you take a look at it too?
<sil2100> seb128: it would get to the usual yakkety UNAPPROVED queue but for all the others it goes straight to the overlays
<sil2100> s/UNAPPROVED/NEW
<morphis> sil2100: ah, it in proposed for yakkety that is why the ticket is still open
<dbarth> sil2100, jibel: hey, apparently you guys took part of silo 26 in an image already
<dbarth> we're doing a build update; how should we proceed?
<jibel> dbarth, what do you mean, which part in particular?
<dbarth> jibel: the click module
<Saviq> robru, hmm what's going on here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525 - it says britney failed (there was a regression before - was restarted and passed) even though everything's a valid candidate?
<Saviq> oh hmm not true
<Saviq> it wants qtubuntu >= 0.63, but that's there in the same silo
<robru> Saviq: looking
<Saviq> robru, ok I can see what's going on, we've lost some architectures :/
<robru> ah
<robru> Saviq: if there's an arch that regressed though the ticket status should say 'Failed to build' not 'Successfully bult'
<Saviq> robru, indeed, we'd have noticed that issue earlier
<robru> Saviq: was qtubuntu ever available for arm64, powerpc, and ppc64el?
<Saviq> robru, it wasn't, but it's a new dep :/
<robru> Saviq: it seems in your ubuntu-keyboard packaging you need to make the >0.63 dep specify not those arches
<Saviq> trying to find out whether it's a real dep now
<Saviq> robru, or that, yeah
<robru> Saviq: right, or depending on how real that dep is, you may want to stop building ubuntu-keyboard on those arches.
<robru> brb
<Saviq> robru, yup, thanks
<dbarth_> hey trainguards
<robru> dbarth_: hi
<dbarth_> we're re-targetting silo 26 to just have a trust-store branch
<dbarth_> hey robru
<dbarth_> could you empty the 026 ppa of the click packages please?
<dbarth_> this way the silo can land fine on 3 releases at once
<robru> dbarth_: sure can
<dbarth_> and we're (unfortunately) splitting the click part to land separately on Y, and v+x on the other side
<dbarth_> robru: while we're at it, if there is a special combo key to get v+x in one go ? ;)
<dbarth_> we mostly need to give sil2100 a vivid build update for midori asap
<robru> dbarth_: hmmmm, we had to remove xenial+vivid so that people would stop using it.
<robru> dbarth_: can you just do the vivid one first and then xenial after?
<robru> dbarth_: actually if you're forking the code anyway, why even bother with xenial? why not just do yakkety and vivid?
<robru> I guess because we'll eventually switch to xenial
<robru> dbarth_: are you sure there's no way to trio land it? there are hooks available to be able to manage control file changes for yakkety/xenial/vivid all in the same source tree
<robru> dbarth_: like if it's just a simple delta between yakkety and vivid, it's possible to have bileto apply a patch to the source tree before building the vivid package.
<dbarth_> robru: yp no worry, can do 2 landngs in a row
<dbarth_> robru: yeah, we'll need xenial/arm64 as well
<dbarth_> ah with the hooks maybe
<dbarth_> but really we re looking for a fast way for vivid and unblock that part
<dbarth_> what i'd rather have is V packages for sil2000 asap
<dbarth_> once he has that, i can look into the hooks (there's one already for trust-store) and make the silo proper
<dbarth_> robru: like this, right? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/trust-store/trunk/view/head:/debian/bileto_pre_release_hook
<dobey> woah what
<robru> dobey: what?
<dobey> oh i just saw the backlog and got frightened for a minute about splitting landings up in new branches
<robru> dobey: apparently click needs to fork for yakkety? I don't follow click development
<dobey> robru: well, doesn't need to fork exactly, but needs a lot of work to get rid of packagekit
<dobey> if only we had something to replace it with...
<robru> alex-abreu: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/log/1659/build/2/info/ when targetting just vivid, you need to fork lp:click and replace the version on the first line of the changelog with a vivid version (so s/16.10/15.04/). You can't target trunk with a vivid landing that would cause the version numbers to go backwards.
<alex-abreu> robru, yes that's what I doing now
<robru> alex-abreu: ok, just saw the failure. carry on
<alex-abreu> robru, thx for the heads up
<robru> you're welcome!
<robru> alex-abreu: also I just pushed some new build code, shouldn't be an issue, but if anything explodes do ping me right away
<alex-abreu> ok thx
<Saviq> mterry, can you please recycle https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1378/landing-054-vivid/excuses.html for bfiller, thanks
<mterry> Saviq, bfiller: done
<bfiller> mterry: thanks, might need for xenial and yakety as well https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1378/landing-054-xenial/excuses.html https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1378/landing-054-yakkety/excuses.html
<mterry> bfiller, only xenial needed it, and has now been retried
<bfiller> mterry: thanks
<robru> sil2100: slangasek: meeting?
<sil2100> robru: on it
<sil2100> hm, ok, browser problems, need a few more moments
<dobey> robru: i guess an "overlay" option in bileto that only went to xenial and vivid in the overlay would be a good idea for cases like this
<robru> dobey: yeah it might, would take a bit of doing though because by default if I just put x+v back it would be xenial archive and vivid overlay. I'll have to come up with a general solution for this
<robru> Like its currently hard coded that the first series is always archive and all subsequent are overlay
<dobey> oh and there's no way to manually enter the PPA any more
<robru> dobey: even when the manual PPA field was there, it only ever worked for single-series silos. dual/trio were *always* hard-coded as first series archive, subsequent series overlay. the field was ignored
<dobey> oh :(
<alex-abreu> cjwatson, ping
<cjwatson> alex-abreu: contentless pong
<boiko> robru: hi, I have a very trivial landing to make in history-service: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1662
<boiko> robru: but it says no silos available
<boiko> robru: is there a express way to land that? It doesn't need QA validation, doesn't even need building to be honest :)
<robru> boiko: it doesn't need building? Why not just push the commit to trunk?
<boiko> robru: that's actually an option, indeed :)
<boiko> robru: I think I'll just do that then, thanks
<robru> boiko: you're welcome. I'll still free a couple silos anyway
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: britney temporarily offline due to botched update. will revert if I can't resolve it soon
* robru changed the topic of #ubuntu-ci-eng to: Train trouble? ping trainguards | CI problems? Use JenkaaS: http://bit.ly/jenkins-docs | Train: http://bit.ly/1hGZsfS | QA Signoffs: http://bit.ly/1qMAKYd | Known issues: -
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-12
<oSoMoN> sil2100, hey, would you mind publishing silo 80 on my behalf? it has (approved) packaging changes, so I won’t be allowed to do it myself
<sil2100> oSoMoN: let me take a look
<sil2100> oSoMoN: ok, looks good, wanted to ask you (or actually Kaleo) to mention packaging changes in the changelog but! Actually you guys did that, but the train just truncated the commitmessage
<sil2100> oSoMoN: so all good
<sil2100> :)
<sil2100> (we just need to poke robru about this)
<oSoMoN> sil2100, thanks!
<sil2100> yw!
<rvr> lpotter: ping
<rvr> lpotter: jhodapp: Silo 55 approved
<jhodapp> rvr, nice thanks!
<jhodapp> sil2100, would you mind publishing: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1533
<sil2100> jhodapp: on it!
<jhodapp> thanks sil2100
<robru> morphis: Hiya.
<morphis> robru: hey
<robru> morphis: I see you have a trio ticket with an MP targetted at a branch with 15.04 in the name
<robru> morphis: that sounds wrong
<morphis> robru: it failed to build otherwise
<morphis> look at the changelog in that branch
<morphis> looks like it was released for yakkety last time too
<robru> morphis: right. I also saw you fail to build it for just vivid
<morphis> robru: I tried to build is just for vivid as that is what the branch is for
<morphis> but actually citrain wasn't happy with that
<robru> morphis: what you need to do is make sure your vivid target branch has a vivid version number
<morphis> because of the changelog
<morphis> robru: ah
<robru> morphis: then you can build just vivid. It deliberately prevents you from doing a vivid landing on the normal trunk because going backwards with version numbers isn't allowed
<morphis> right
<morphis> robru: let me change that
<robru> morphis: but in this case your vivid target branch is misconfigured
<morphis> in which way?
<robru> morphis: I just mean the wrong version is in the changelog so it isn't really a vivid branch at all
<morphis> ah ok
<morphis> robru: I think this branch was created from a previously used triple-landing branch and then never correctly setup
<robru> You just need to change the version on the first line of the changelog to be a vivid one
<robru> dbarth: same to you. If you want to do a vivid only click landing you need to fork trunk and fix the changelog to have a vivid version. You can't do a vivid landing targetted at trunk because that will break the trunk changelog
<robru> morphis: dbarth: and when I say fix the changelog I mean you need to commit the fix directly to the target branch, it won't work to include the fix in your MP,  I don't think
<morphis> robru: aye
<robru> Well it might work in the MP now that I think about it. But it'll definitely work if you fix the target first so that's safer
<dbarth> robru: ack (just reading the logs)
<dbarth> alex-abreu: ^^ fyi just in case
<dbarth> robru: btw, we're preparing that SRU silo with mardy: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669
<dbarth> ie, targetting 16.04 specific branches; hope we're doing that the right way
<robru> dbarth: well if it's wrong you'll see the same error about failing to add the changelog message
<robru> So just keep an eye for that
<dbarth> ok
<dbarth> robru: well, after spinning around for a bit, i'm trying to do a bileto hook for that click silo; which changes build deps in the control file
<dbarth> robru: if i do that in a 3-release silo, i assume i can count on the changelog to be updated in one go and be proper, right?
<robru> dbarth: yes, a trio silo targetting trunk will always work
<robru> dbarth: the thing is you can't target trunk with vivid because vivid version numbers are lower than yakkety, which is what's in trunk. so you just need a separate lp:click/vivid with a modified changelog for it to work
<robru> dbarth: but anyways yeah, the hook idea in a trio silo would be better anyway
<dbarth> ok
<dobey> robru: i think we have a problem when things want to be SRUs
<robru> dobey: the PPA dependency you mean?
<dobey> robru: yeah
<dobey> things still get built against the overlay
<robru> dobey: yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1600188
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1600188 in Bileto "PPA assigned for building a SRU should not have a dependency on the stable phone overlay" [Undecided,Triaged]
<dobey> hmm, and i don't see a good way to solve this, without ephemeral PPAs
<dobey> because, even Y has the PPA still
<robru> dobey: yeah but stable overlay shouldn' have any yakkety packages so it doesn't hurt anything
<robru> dobey: is there a specific ticket you want the PPA dependency changed on?
<dobey> robru: just saw the backlog and dbarth talking about an SRU silo; and realized that Wellark had one as well for an indicator-power change (but he already ran publish on it, so i'm not sure if it's broken or not)
<robru> hm
<robru> well if there's an issue I'm sure they'll find it during SRU verification
<fginther> dobey, did you get your jenkins-launchpad-plugin question resolved?
<dobey> fginther: not yet. put that issue in the background for now
<fginther> ok
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-13
<Saviq> sil2100, hey, would you please ♻ https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525 - it's a massacre there...
<sil2100> Saviq: on it
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, all recycled
<Saviq> sil2100, thanks, will keep an eye out on what happened there
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Any idea what landed in the latest images?  All my adt-based tests are failing since it ends the user session as soon as adt returns.
<ToyKeeper> (normally I use adt to set up the actual test, adt returns, then I measure the phone's behavior for a while)
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: hey! Recent images had repowerd from the important bits
<sil2100> Not sure if that could affect anything though
<ToyKeeper> It's only the images from a few hours ago.  Yesterday was fine.
<sil2100> http://people.canonical.com/~lzemczak/landing-team/ubuntu-touch/rc-proposed/bq-aquaris.en/krillin/383.commitlog
<sil2100> Looks like only repowerd could have such a big influence, nothing else was big enough
<ToyKeeper> Hmm.
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: Did that try to land once a few weeks ago, then get reverted?
<ToyKeeper> Oh, wait, that was only krillin, and in image 371...
<ToyKeeper> So this is probably brand new.
<sil2100> ToyKeeper: yeah, it was ready for landing for over a week but I didn't have time to check it
<sil2100> SO it landed yesterday only
<ToyKeeper> sil2100: repowerd does look like a likely culprit though, since it's going to sleep just a few seconds after adt returns instead of going through the usual 60-second procedure.
<Saviq> jibel, sil2100, FYI vivid unity8 autopkgtest are dead atm due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/repowerd/+bug/1602597
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1602597 in repowerd (Ubuntu) "package repowerd 2016.06+15.04.20160706.1-0ubuntu1 [origin: LP-PPA-ci-train-ppa-service-stable-phone-overlay] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 6" [Undecided,New]
<sil2100> Saviq: yeah, I noticed something similar for my qtmir landing, I wanted to take a look at that, glad to hear it's a known issue
<sil2100> hm, will check the details
<Saviq> it "works" on x and y because they're more relaxed about starting services in post-inst
<Saviq> sil2100, https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/repowerd/+git/repowerd/+merge/299925
<Saviq> sil2100, IMO we should fast-track this change as a packaging change, otherwise we'll be stuck in train due to britney failures everywhere
<Saviq> OMG that doesn't hepl
<Saviq> it's stuck starting
<Saviq> sil2100, bug #1602604 to
<Saviq> o
<ubot5> bug 1602604 in repowerd (Ubuntu) "package repowerd 2016.06+15.04.20160706.1-0ubuntu1 [modified: lib/systemd/system/repowerd.service] [origin: LP-PPA-ci-train-ppa-service-stable-phone-overlay] failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1602604
<Saviq> this is a MESS
<Saviq> we shouldn't have landed that without alf around ;P
<sil2100> I had no idea alf went for paternity leave ;p
<Saviq> sil2100, I'm worried we might need to revert
<sil2100> I think the safest way would be indeed to revert the u-s-c change to get back to powerd
<sil2100> Saviq: ok, so I would opt for a temporary revert now as well of the repowerd pieces
<sil2100> We can re-land them if needed
<Saviq> sil2100, I can see no other way without someone getting to know it
<sil2100> I just wonder, possibly I'll just do the soft revert on vivid
<sil2100> Since xenial and yakkety seem fine so far, and reverting it in yakkety would mean removing the package from the archives
<Saviq> sil2100, think we could backport bug #1585517 to xenial overlay? or would you rather say this would be a SRU?
<ubot5> bug 1585517 in python-setuptools (Ubuntu Xenial) "Can't install for cross-building" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585517
<Saviq> slangasek, hey, you mentioned ↑ was due to a "lost" patch to apt? do we know how it got lost yet?
<slangasek> Saviq: it was lost by the apt folks deciding to get Ubuntu in sync with Debian
<Saviq> slangasek, ack, so the right solution these days is to actually fix M-A: fields, understood
<slangasek> Saviq: it's the more robust solution anyway, since then it works for both apt-get build-dep and things like mk-build-deps; it just requires more work to annotate individual packages
<Saviq> slangasek, ack, thanks!
<rvr> Saviq: Silo 32 approved
<Saviq> rvr, awesomes, mterry ↑
<mterry> rvr, thanks!
<rvr> Saviq: I didn't test on the desktop, though
<rvr> turbo and frieza are ok
<Saviq> rvr, oh ok, we've done quite some testing there
<rvr> Ack
<Saviq> as this was the biggest impact actually
<Kaleo> trainguards I summon you!
<robru> Kaleo: what ppa you want copied from and to?
<Kaleo> I'd love for the packages in https://launchpad.net/~fboucault/+archive/ubuntu/dh-exec-backport/+packages to go in https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/075
<Kaleo> robru, unfortunately the build in the origin ppa are not complete quite yet
<robru> Kaleo: no worries, I'm just copying sources, not binaries
<Kaleo> robru, cool
<Kaleo> robru, thanks
<Kaleo> robru, and one depend on the other FYI
<robru> Kaleo: what's bats? lol
<Kaleo> a bash unit testing tool
<Kaleo> apparently
<Kaleo> ..
<robru> Kaleo: ok it's copied, at some soonish point please run the build job again as it will generate diffs.
<Kaleo> robru, thanks
<robru> Kaleo: wait why do we need a bash unit testing tool in vivid overlay?
<Kaleo> robru, how soon?
<Kaleo> robru, because it's a build dep of dh-exec
<Kaleo> robru, of a newer version of dh-exec to be exact
<robru> Kaleo: probably now-ish is fine. it just diffs sources so you don't need to wait for the builds to finish
<Kaleo> ok
<Kaleo> robru, and why we need a newer version dh-exec you might ask :)à
<Kaleo> robru, because I'd like to get fancy with some debian packages (and ultimately make the toolkit crossbuildable)
<robru> Kaleo: that's cool. you'll need core dev ack for the packaging changes so maybe seek those sooner rather than later.
<Kaleo> robru, oh really
<Kaleo> robru, who would that be?
<robru> Kaleo: anybody in https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/+members#active but my go-to peeps are kenvandine or mterry
<kenvandine> Kaleo, yo!
<robru> ;-)
<kenvandine> Kaleo, anything for you dude!
<Kaleo> :D
<davmor2> Kaleo: watch out kenvandine is after something he's being nice
<Kaleo> kenvandine, I am attempting to land a backport of dh-exec in vivid overlay
<Kaleo> davmor2, he is just a friendly guy :)
<Kaleo> kenvandine, and I changed one line in the debian/control
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> cool
<kenvandine> silo?
<Kaleo> kenvandine, https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/silo/075
<kenvandine> Kaleo, the packaging diff is more than a line... i guess that's the backport
<kenvandine> what is different than yakkety?
<Kaleo> kenvandine, I took the source from xenial which I believe is the same as in yakety
<Kaleo> kenvandine, which is the one line
<kenvandine> ah
<Kaleo> kenvandine, I debumped the dependency version on debhelper
<robru> Kaleo: nah dude the diff is huge: https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_39a8dbb93caf4ec889f8a1b7f69885db/bileto-1671/2016-07-13_18:32:23/vivid_dh-exec_content.diff
<kenvandine> that's the diff against vivid though
<Kaleo> robru, yeah
<kenvandine> -         ${perl:Depends}, perl (>= 5.14.2~), debhelper (>= 8.9.13~)
<kenvandine> +         ${perl:Depends}, perl (>= 5.14.2~), debhelper (>= 9.20151004~),
<Kaleo> kenvandine, yeah mostly :)
<robru> oh I see bats is being ripped out, so it's not a "new" thing, just newly packaged separately.
<kenvandine> Kaleo, you said you debumped  the debhelper dep?
<kenvandine>  debhelper | 9.20150101ubuntu1 | vivid   | source, all
<kenvandine> Kaleo, that's no going to work
<kenvandine> s/no/not
<Kaleo> kenvandine, it's 9.0
<Kaleo> kenvandine, I made it go from 9.20151004~ to 9~
<Kaleo> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19297295/
<kenvandine> Kaleo, not in the  diiff i'm lookingg at
<kenvandine> no, that's build dep
<kenvandine> i'm talking about the depends
<kenvandine> -         ${perl:Depends}, perl (>= 5.14.2~), debhelper (>= 8.9.13~)
<kenvandine>  +         ${perl:Depends}, perl (>= 5.14.2~), debhelper (>= 9.20151004~),
<Kaleo> kenvandine, ooops
<kenvandine> are you sure dropping that to 9~ is safe?
<Kaleo> kenvandine, pretty sure from looking at the git log
<kenvandine> it'll afect all vivid  packages built in the overlay
<Kaleo> kenvandine, yes, all those using dh-exec which I think/hope is 0
<Kaleo> kenvandine, and only at rebuild time
<kenvandine> yeah, just worried we'll suffer from new build prooblems :)
<kenvandine> damn... this keyboard  is pissing me off
<kenvandine> laggy and keeps repeating keys
 * kenvandine wonders wtf is going on with thhat
<kenvandine> grr
<Kaleo> kenvandine, das keyboard is the answer
<Kaleo> kenvandine, yeah I am too
<Kaleo> kenvandine, but mostly not
<Kaleo> kenvandine, and xenial is "around the corner"
<kenvandine>   * Add support for DH_CONFIG_ACT_ON_PACKAGES, see #698054 for details.
<kenvandine>     As a consequence, depend and build-depend on debhelper (>= 9.20151004~).
<kenvandine> Kaleo, ^^
<Kaleo> kenvandine, yeah that's right
<Kaleo> kenvandine, would need to remove that feature heh
<Kaleo> feck
<kenvandine> :/
<Kaleo> not that anyone will ever care about it
<Kaleo> by the time people who know about dh-exec will start using it in the vivid overlay, we will have switched to xenial
<Kaleo> (using that feature I men)
<Kaleo> mean*
<Kaleo> I'm tired
<kenvandine> gett some rest!
<kenvandine> f'iingg keyboaard!
<Kaleo> kenvandine, hang on I think it's  optional
<Kaleo> kenvandine, ah yes it is
<Kaleo> kenvandine, that's why I thought it was fine
<kenvandine> cool
<Kaleo> kenvandine, originally it only recommended debhelper (>= 9.20151004~)
<Kaleo> kenvandine, then the author decided it would be nice for people to have the feature automatically
<Kaleo> kenvandine, and made it an actual dep
<Kaleo>    After some consideration, depend and build-depend on the newer
<Kaleo>     debhelper, so that packagers that want to use the
<Kaleo>     DH_CONFIG_ACT_ON_PACKAGES feature will only have to build-depend on
<Kaleo>     dh-exec (>= 0.18~), instead of both a versioned dh-exec and a debhelper.
<Kaleo> robru, I uploaded a fix to dh-exec in https://launchpad.net/~fboucault/+archive/ubuntu/dh-exec-backport/+packages
<Kaleo> robru, can you copy  dh-exec - 0.24ubuntu2 to landing 75 please? https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-075/+packages
<Kaleo> kenvandine, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/19298864/
<Kaleo> kenvandine, should be better
<robru> Kaleo: sure. Ken can also do it since he's core dev 😎
<robru> Kaleo: ok copied. please re-run build job to update diff
<Kaleo> robru, cheers
<Kaleo> kenvandine, dependency waits will automatically be re-built?
<kenvandine> Kaleo, nope
<Kaleo> kenvandine, so that would be you? :)
<kenvandine> i can kick retry :)
<Kaleo> or me clicking build mayube?
<kenvandine> nah, i'll do it
<Kaleo> kenvandine, thanks
<robru> Kaleo: you clicking build won't do anything to the packages already in the ppa (build would upload new packages from MPs but you don't have MPs). kenvandine: depwaits are retried automatically but it takes 1.5-2 hours so manual retrying is probably justified.
<Kaleo> robru, ok thanks
<robru> Kaleo: you're welcome
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-14
<michi_> robru: ping
<robru> michi_: pong
<michi_> Hi
<michi_> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1670
<michi_> This failed autopkg test on vivid.
<michi_> Nothing we can do about it.
<michi_> Will this retry automatically, or do I need to kick the build?
<michi_> robru: ?
<robru> michi_: oh sorry
<michi_> np :)
<robru> michi_: it will retry forever until it passes
<michi_> Cool.
<michi_> Suggestion for improvement:
<michi_> Why not add a link to the doc to the train page?
<robru> michi_: if you rebuild you need to re approve
<michi_> That way, I don't have to hunt around for the doc.
<robru> michi_: to clarify, britney will re run but the autopkgtest won't
<michi_> So, I don't need to do anything, right? It'll fix itself eventually.
<robru> michi_: you need a core dev to retry the autopkgtest if you want that to run again without uploading a new package
<michi_> Ah.
<michi_> Where's the right place to ask?
<robru> michi_: what is the failure? A failed autopkgtest won't retry. A non autopkgtest failure in britney will be re run every 15 minutes
<michi_> Some package we depend on failed to install
<robru> michi_: this channel is fine but it's a bad time of day, my usual guys are gone
<michi_> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-vivid-ci-train-ppa-service-landing-016/vivid/i386/u/unity8/20160713_082711@/log.gz
<robru> michi_: yeah that's in the autopkgtest you need a core dev
<michi_> Is there a list of core devs somewhere?
<robru> michi_: yes there is 😝
<michi_> Pray tell, where? :)
<robru> michi_: sorry I'm on mobile, Google the lp team there's a member list
<michi_> OK, cool.
<michi_> Thanks, found it.
<robru> michi_: you're welcome
<sil2100> Saviq: hey! So we proceed with the repowerd revert I guess?
<cjwatson> Folk here may notice: we've just switched all ARM builds over to scalingstack.  arm64 will behave much the same way (except for not sometimes hitting the older Mustang builders), but armhf will now be built in 32-bit chroots on arm64 VMs.
<cjwatson> With any luck the main thing you'll notice will be that armhf builds will generally be faster.
<cjwatson> But if something goes wrong then it may be useful to know that the configuration change was made at 10:59 UTC today.
<Saviq> sil2100, I'd say so, yes
<sil2100> cjwatson: \o/
<cjwatson> Also this means building armhf on 4.2 kernels rather than 3.2.
<Trevinho> Publish failed: Unexpected upload at destination.
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-15
<michi> trainguards: I have a process question with failing autopkgtests. Anyone around who might be able to advise?
<robru> michi: what's up?
<michi> robru: Same question as yesterday.
<michi> Basically, the thumbnailer test is failing due to some package dependency I didn’t even know existed.
<michi> So, what’s the right process?
<michi> I don’t want to bug a core dev every day to kick the test until it finally passes.
<robru> michi: you need a core dev to hit retry then?
<michi> Yes.
<michi> But it might be days before this works.
<michi> So, I bug a core dev every day?
<robru> michi: only people with upload rights can retry the tests. So if it's a universe package you can get a MOTU
<michi> I don’t know what  MOTU is...
<michi> It just seems really awkward and inefficient this way.
<michi> Couldn’t we have something that realizes that an autopkgtest has failed due to a missing dependency and then automatically retry periodically?
<michi> Seems that the process for an autopkg test failing due to missing dependencies is quite different from a failure when the actual test itself doesn’t pass.
<michi> I’m wondering whether we could automate the former.
<robru> michi: https://launchpad.net/~motu but check if the package is in universe
<robru> michi: you'd have to take that up with pitti
<michi> OK, will do.
<michi> BTW, the failure is due to repowerd.
<michi> Which isn’t in universe, AFAIK.
<robru> michi: isn't that new? Universe is default until it gets promoted
<michi> Not sure.
<michi> That’s part of the problem.
<michi> Our autopkgtest fails due to some problem with a package I didn’t even know existed...
<robru> michi: either way, yeah you need a person with power to hit the switch, nothing I can do about that
<michi> Sure, I understand, thanks!
<robru> michi: pitti told me he required this to avoid flooding the system, it's a necessary bottleneck apparently
<robru> You're welcome
<michi> Cool, thanks.
<Saviq> sil2100, morning, any idea why https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525 is failed? everything seems fine but unity8 on xenial, which just has "not considered" :/
<sil2100> uh
<sil2100> No autopkgtests no nothing
<sil2100> Saviq: I think pitti needs to be brought into this
<Saviq> ack /me → -devel
<sil2100> cjwatson: hello! Houston, we have a problem, need your wisdom on how to resolve this
<sil2100> cjwatson: situation: we had a new package called repowerd put into the overlay, this package was providing a virtual package of powerd to deprecate the existing powerd package for transition
<sil2100> cjwatson: but repowerd seemed to cause a lot of regressions, we decided to 'revert' it temporarily from the vivid overlay
<sil2100> cjwatson: since it was the only repowerd version, I reverted the dependent packages and removed repowerd from the overlay archive (so that the only thing providing powerd is now powerd itself)
<sil2100> cjwatson: but this backfired, since now the image builders don't see powerd in the overlay at all, possibly because they see that repowerd that was providing the latest version of powerd binary is deleted and ignores the existing powerd package in the overlay
<sil2100> cjwatson: and it's pulling in something archaic from the archives now
<sil2100> cjwatson: what can we do in such a situation? We want anyone using the overlay to be able to use the powerd provided by powerd source, with repowerd removed
<sil2100> (so get back to the situation from a few days before)
<seb128> you probably want to reupload a proper powed to the ppa
<seb128> powerd
<seb128> it's likely that the previous binary got superseeded by the repowerd ones
<seb128> so to restore them you need a rebuild
<seb128> no-change rebuild should do I guess?
<sil2100> seb128: but with the old version number of powerd, right?
<sil2100> seb128: since repowerd had a much much higher version
<seb128> that should work I guess
<sil2100> seb128: ok, let me try that, thanks!
 * sil2100 has fingers crossed
<seb128> well, I don't think the are controls over binary versions in ppas
<seb128> it would create issues for people who use that ppa on desktop installs though
<seb128> apt is not going to downgrade binaries for you
<seb128> not sure if you have many desktop users there though
<seb128> you might have some with convergence work...
<sil2100> hm, I think they shouldn't have any need to install powerd though, it's only for touch I suppose
<sil2100> seb128: see! If I didn't misunderstand you and listened to you blocking the preNEW review we wouldn't have had repowerd on the images yet! ;)
<sil2100> eh eh
<sil2100> Since it seems it wasn't ready on various fronts and the maintainer is away
<seb128> haha
<seb128> yeah :-/
<ogra> sil2100, first fallout on the mailing list ... i guess that deserves an announcement for rc-proposed users
<Saviq> jibel, hey, this is ready for QA https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525 - train forgot to test unity8 on xenial and that's why it's red, we'd need to wait for robru to resolve that, but elsewhere it's all green so if possible, I'd like to get it in your queue
<sil2100> ogra: yeah, let me follow up on that
<sil2100> hm, not sure if this powerd bump worked
<sil2100> seb128: strange thing that on my chroot it still tries to give me the repowerd powerd package even though it's deleted
<sil2100> Maybe cjwatson would have some power over removal of the binaries somehow?
<seb128> https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+delete-packages?field.name_filter=repower&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=
<seb128> doesn't show it as deleted
<seb128> oh, that's xenial though
<seb128> what serie are you on?
<sil2100> Aaaah
<sil2100> Ok, don't mind me, eh
<sil2100> ...
 * sil2100 was testing on a xenial chroot
<sil2100> seb128: anyway, when using chdist, the powerd bump didn't seem to help, now it still sees the main-archive powerd only
<sil2100> I'm worried that it's because the version number is still smaller, but I wouldn't want to bump the old powerd to the absurd versioning of repowerd
<seb128> well, you just uploaded so maybe it needs another publisher round
<seb128> or maybe it has memory of the binary version and it's creating issues
<seb128> Colin would know about that
<seb128> but if that's the case I need you need a version bump or to use an epoch (that's they are made for)
<sil2100> uh, never used an epoch before, ok
<sil2100> Let me wait a bit for Colin and if not I'll do it like that
<Laney> which series?
<sil2100> Laney: vivid overlay
<Laney> vivid hahaha
<Laney> sorry :P
<sil2100> ;p
<seb128> Laney, well, it's a ppa question, not a serie one
<Laney> packages are published per series
<Laney> so you need to know which one to analyse the problem
<seb128> Laney, powerd has version 1, repowerd was uploaded with version 6 (making up versions) which built a powerd transational binary, repowerd was deleted ... what happens if powerd 1.1 is uploaded
<seb128> does the ppa get a powerd 1.1 binary back?
<seb128> or does the ppa has memory of having a powerd 6 binary
<seb128> which creates issues
<Laney> You can upload a no-change rebuild of powerd
<Laney> it won't work properly for apt upgrades, but that's not a problem here
<seb128> right
<seb128> well, he did a no change rebuild
<sil2100> I uploaded version 1.1 but it still doesn't seem to work
<seb128> and the ppa doesn't see the powerd binary from that rebuild
<sil2100> At least when using chdist
<seb128> but maybe it's still a publisher cycle behind
<seb128> wait a bit...
<sil2100> It doesn't seem to see the overlay PPA binary at all, but yeah, I'll wait a cycle still
<Laney>   Candidate: 0.16+15.04.20160204.1-0ubuntu2
<Laney>   Version table:
<Laney>      0.16+15.04.20160204.1-0ubuntu2 0
<Laney>         500 http://ppa.launchpad.net/ci-train-ppa-service/stable-phone-overlay/ubuntu/ vivid/main amd64 Packages
<seb128> well, seems to have worked then
<seb128> Sil's env is probably buggy
<sil2100> seb128: no, it works here as well now
<sil2100> seb128: \o/
<seb128> k, so just needed to wait for the publisher
<seb128> good!
<sil2100> seb128: thanks for the pointer o/
<seb128> thanks Laney for the input ;-)
<seb128> yw!
<sil2100> And Laney too :)
<sil2100> Ok, let me rebuild
<seb128> it's going to bite your apt users though
<seb128> but I guess you don't have many of those
<Laney> nice
<seb128> you could add a conflicts on repowerd or something if you want to force them into fixing it manually rather than staying on the wrong version
<seb128> like having unity8 to conflicts repowerd
<cjwatson> sil2100: looks like everyone else beat me to it
<cjwatson> sil2100: though for the record I think it might have been possible to copy the old powerd over the top of itself
<cjwatson> not strictly necessary to crank the version in that case (depending of course on what you want to happen with apt clients)
<sil2100> cjwatson: btw. wow, armhf image build took 24 minutes :O
<sil2100> Is that due to the scaling-stack switch?
<cjwatson> sil2100: what was the previous time?
<sil2100> 45 minutes
<cjwatson> sil2100: right, I am unsurprised but pleased
<cjwatson> sil2100: the arm64 VMs are generally rather more capable
<sil2100> cjwatson: thanks for that! It's so, wow
<mzanetti> sil2100, hey, got multiple people reporting that their devices don't boot any more after the latest rc-proposed upgrade
<mzanetti> after the bootsplash it just turns black
<Saviq> sil2100, can you add zsombi to train users please? thanks
<zsombi> +1 thx
<Wellark> trainguards: "No silos available! Please ask your friendly neighborhood trainguard to free some."
<rvr> bfiller: Silo 55 (messaging app) approved
<bfiller> rvr: thanks
<Laney> sil2100: can haz silos?
<sil2100> uuuu
<sil2100> 81 assigned :O
<Saviq> @unity8 ↑ if you have a silo that you could give up, please do so :)
<Saviq> jibel, did you see my msg about https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1525 ? it's ready for QA but britney is confused (similar to what rvr saw before with https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1378 - simply no results from britney for a certain package)
<Saviq> robru, could you have a look at why those two are missing britney results for unity8@xenial and ubuntu-push@vivid, respectively?
<rvr> Saviq: jibel is on holidays
<Saviq> rvr, ah, well deserved, he should log off then ;)
<rvr> Saviq: Another "Not considered"
<Saviq> rvr, yup
<rvr> sil2100: Ah, you are back
<rvr> sil2100: There are problems with a couple of silos. Automated signoff failed because packages are "not considered". Do you know how to solve that?
<sil2100> rvr: sadly not, Saviq already poked me about that, we need to wait for robru
<sil2100> We need more detailed logs from britney
<sil2100> Even pitti couldn't help
<rvr> I see
<sil2100> zsombi: oh, missed that message, you're added
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend, bregma: hey! I see this silo https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1513 got rejected for xenial
<sil2100> ChrisTownsend, bregma: since we're out of silos, you want to abandon/finalize it maybe and start over again?
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Right, trying to get input from the Technical Board on whether the SRU can be accepted.
<ChrisTownsend> sil2100: Hmm, I'm not sure if the Tech Board will need a reference to the deb diff.
<bregma> sil2100, let's see if larryprice will abandon hist acolyterm silo instead, while we resolve some design issues
<bregma> I'd rather keep ticket 1513 until the TB meeting next Tuesday
<larryprice> bregma, ChrisTownsend, np i'll abandon
<sil2100> Ok, I see 2 free silos
<sil2100> Laney: ^
<sil2100> larryprice, bregma, ChrisTownsend: thanks for the info
<Laney> sil2100: merci!
<Laney> looked to me like there were a lot of old ones
<sil2100> Yeah, still trying to free some up
<sil2100> Maybe we'll have more
<rvr> sil2100: Don't publish ticket 1676, I'm checking something
<sil2100> rvr: ACK
<sil2100> rvr: give me a sign once you're done
<rvr> sil2100: Ok
<rvr> (ok, I'll give you a sign)
<rvr> sil2100: Cannot reproduce the problem... weird. Go ahead.+
<sil2100> rvr: ACK! Thanks!
<bfiller> sil2100: ping
<sil2100> bfiller: pong
<bfiller> sil2100: any ideas why ubuntu-push says "not considered" here https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1378/landing-054-vivid/excuses.html
<bfiller> sil2100: it's blocking the landing
<sil2100> bfiller: sadly I don't know, this is something that pitti would need to take a look at, it's a known bug it seems
<bfiller> sil2100: known bug with britney?
<sil2100> robru might also be able to take a look into that
<sil2100> bfiller: known from today, multiple silos had that
<bfiller> ah
<bfiller> rvr: ^^^^
<bfiller> robru: any ideas?
<rvr> bfiller: Poor sil2100, we have pinged him multiple times for the same issue :)
<bfiller> sorry sil2100 :)
<rvr> bfiller: I asked him after Saviq
<sil2100> I did not have enough knowledge to dive into that ;p
 * bfiller really wants silo 54 to land :)
<robru> bfiller: I don't know anything about it. I just enabled debug logging so pitti can dig into it soon
<rvr> robru: :-/
<robru> slangasek: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/last-run.txt can you help us interpret this? Seems pitti isn't around and landings are blocked
<robru> sil2100: ^^
<robru> Nobody?
<kenvandine> robru, i had a quick look but i don't know anything about britney
<robru> kenvandine: yeah me either. That NBS message is the problem but I don't see how that could be possible or how to fix it
<slangasek> robru: which bit needs interpreting there?
<robru> slangasek: grep through for NBS. bileto exclusively uploads source packages to PPAs but somehow britney can't find the sources that built the binaries
<robru> slangasek: actually that might be a red herring? the first one in the list with NBS actually gets approved. so basically there are a few britney failures that I have no idea what's going on at all
<slangasek> ok, which failures are the problematic ones?
<robru> slangasek: landing-054 for starters: https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1378/landing-054-vivid/excuses.html
<slangasek> fwiw looking at the first 'NBS' case, it does seem that address-book-app-dbg is not built from the address-book-app package on ppc64el in silo 32; so this appears to be accurate
<slangasek> robru: so I guess you're looking at e.g. ubuntu-push, which is 0 days old and 'Not considered'?
<robru> slangasek: yes, there's at least 3 silos like that, I'll have to dig them up from the scrollback
<slangasek> ok
<slangasek> I've seen this behavior on the main p-m run also
<slangasek> and it's new and confusing behavior with the new code base
<slangasek> every time I've seen it, it's been because of missing package builds
<robru> slangasek: are you able to figure out why ubuntu-push is not considered? pitti asked that I enable verbose britney logging, so I did
<robru> brb
<slangasek> robru: the log unfortunately only shows that ubuntu-push is 'excluded' from the autopkgtest run.  looking at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/landing-054/+packages, I'm fairly certain the cause is that ubuntu-push isn't built on arm64 and ppc64el, and britney is (rightly or wrongly) waiting for those builds
<slangasek> robru: yes, this explains: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=ubuntu-push&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=vivid
<slangasek> robru: the previous version of ubuntu-push was built successfully on arm64 and ppc64el, so this is a regression, which britney will never blindly ignore.  However, the fact that it doesn't report an /explanation/ on update_excuses for why the package is 'Not considered' is a regression introduced by pitti's code upgrade
<robru> slangasek: ok thanks
<robru> slangasek: is it a regression compared to the archive or compared to a previous build in the PPA though?
<robru> slangasek: because the train status code checks if it's a regression against the archive and isn't reporting anything (ticket says 'Successfully built')
<robru> slangasek: wait, what are you looking at? I'm looking at https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay/+packages?field.name_filter=ubuntu-push&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter=vivid and I'm seeing that some old builds failed on some arches but many newer builds are built on all arches
<robru> slangasek: oh you're saying the packages in the ticket ppa are a regression compared to the overlay ppa
<robru> slangasek: so what's our move here? delete the packages from the overlay ppa? kick it back to landers to fix the regressions? do we care about those arches?
<robru> bfiller: apparently your ubuntu-push has regressed on some arches ^
<slangasek> robru: yes, the ticket ppa hasn't built the package for all architectures that the older version of the package was built for in the overlay ppa.  So the choices here are to either delete the old ppc64el,arm64 binaries from the overlay ppa, or fix the build of the new package
<slangasek> robru: the fact that it's an "either/or" is why p-m isn't going to help you out here - p-m can only point out the inconsistency, not tell you what the right way is to resolve it for a given case
<dobey> oh
<dobey> the ubuntu-push merges are all wrong anyway
<slangasek> robru: and I guess bileto should also know to check up-to-dateness vs. the overlay ppa, not just against the main archive
<dobey> that silo is all wrong wrt ubuntu-push
<dobey> robru: is that bfiller's silo? i only see artmello's name on it.
<bfiller> robru: what is failing exactly on ubuntu-push?
<dobey> bfiller: the MPs are not how ubuntu-push landings happen
<dobey> for one
<bfiller> dobey: it is now
<dobey> bfiller: but ppc64el failed to build on vivid (i don't recall if there were successful arm64 builds on vivid before, but if so, then it failing is also part of the problem)
<bfiller> dobey: we changed that
<dobey> bfiller: eh? when?
<bfiller> dobey: no more tarmac
<bfiller> dobey: last week
<bfiller> dobey: we are making MR's against trunk and landing in the same way we do other silos
<robru> bfiller: dobey: the overlay PPA has successful builds on all arches
<dobey> oh, and OLS are ok with that?
<bfiller> dobey: OLS?
<dobey> bfiller: yes, the online services team that owns the server
<dobey> because lp:ubuntu-push is a mix of client and server code
<bfiller> dobey: we told them, and my team now basically maintains the package and it's running on our jenkins instance so we want to be consistent with how we are doing everything else
<dobey> because last time i suggested we should get rid of the /automatic branch a couple weeks ago, pedronis was saying it would require some work to make feasible, and there wasn't any time allocated to making it happen
<bfiller> dobey: hmn, not aware of that, jgdx discussed with pedronis and afaik there were no issues
<bfiller> dobey: in fact, there were major problems with automatic and tarmac - it was getting build deps live from upstream rather than ubuntu archive
<dobey> because the whole reason for the complicated extra thing was because of the tree having both server and client code in it
<bfiller> and the upstream repo is now gone
<dobey> well that's a separate issue
<bfiller> dobey, robru : so back to silo 54, what is the britney issue with autopackage test?
<bfiller> assuming this converstation is related to that
<dobey> bfiller: the issue is that it's missing binary builds
<dobey> bfiller: ie, before this silo, pp64el and arm64 were building on vivid, and now in the silo, they fail to build
<robru> bfiller: dobey is correct
<dobey> or well, the tests failed at least, which means the packages failed to build
<bfiller> robru: why is silo marked then as build passed? assumed these archs were not supported
<robru> bfiller: yeah that's a good question
<dobey> because someone didn't know what was going on and asked for it to be marked ready for qa even though it isn't
<bfiller> dobey: no that is not true
<dobey> why why else would it be marked ready? :)
<bfiller> dobey: no one can change the Status line
<dobey> i can change the QA Signoff right now
<bfiller> dobey: do we know for sure those arches built previously?
<dobey> yes
<bfiller> dobey: I know that
<dobey> they are in the archive
<robru> dobey: the status specifically says 'Successfully built' which implies there are no arch build regressions
<bfiller> dobey: saying the silo should not marke the build as Passed if known arches fail
<robru> but britney is exploding over this arch build regression. I'm trying to figure out why the status doesn't report the regression
<dobey> robru: oh, well i presume that is a bug
<dobey> bfiller: sorry, terminoligy fail. read "passed" as relating to qa, not builds being built
<dobey> err, terminology
<robru> bfiller: ok I think I see what's happening.
<robru> bfiller: the train status code is hard-coded to check main archive for arch regressions, so ubuntu-push in vivid archive only built on a subset of arches. so the ppa contents aren't a regression compared to vivid archive
<robru> bfiller: but stable overlay somehow built on all arches, so the ppa is a regression compared to that. britney is failing on the regression compared to vivid overlay. the fact that the britney failure message is so useless is a bug
<bfiller> robru: thanks for the explanation, so wonder which is correct? vivid archive or overlay?
<dobey> and the fact that bileto isn't comparing to the target archive, is also a bug
<robru> bfiller: well overlay is correct because that's what phones are using
<dobey> bfiller: overlay is correct
<bfiller> ok
<bfiller> so we'll have to fix the tests then on those arches
<robru> dobey: ISTR we changed this to be main_archive for a reason, but I can't remember so I'll switch it to dest
<robru> bfiller: dobey: ok I pushed a fix, in about an hour you'll see the silo status change to 'Failed to build' and the lander approval will clear
<dobey> robru: maybe to work around another bug, since it seems there are likely others, especially since main archive is hardcoded for some other things (ie, first dest in a ticket)
<robru> dobey: no the first dest in a ticket thing is unrelated, that's just because there's no way to specify more than one dest for a ticket, so tickets with multiple dests had to be hardcoded.
<dobey> robru: but was it previously trying to compare archs in overlay for the first dest in that case?
<dobey> in which case it would not fail, because there are no archs in the overlay for the development release of ubuntu?
<dobey> (just a wild associative guess at maybe why the change was there) :)
<robru> dobey: no, there is a class that defines the behavior of packages, every instance of every package class has a 'dest' attribute that correctly represents an lp archive object, either main archive or overlay ppa. if a package wants to compare itself to it's correct destination it just has to reference 'self.dest'
<dobey> oh ok
<dobey> well comment hardcoded things next time so you'll know why :)
<robru> dobey: more likely when we open a new release the overlay is empty for that release so we have to fall back on main_archive in that case. I should probably make it check dest first and then fall back on main_archive
<dobey> oh ugh. this silo adds skipping of tests on some archs, though that wasn't needed before
<robru> It begins...
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-16
<bzoltan> robru: if you happen to be around, would you please restart only the failing tests here ->
<bzoltan> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-vivid/excuses.html
<bzoltan> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-xenial/excuses.html
<bzoltan> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-yakkety/excuses.html
<cjwatson> bzoltan: done
<cjwatson> robru: ^-
<bzoltan> cjwatson: thank you
<bzoltan> robru: cjwatson: Got some progress :) some flaky tests now passed. May I ask you to kick those four failing tests again:
<bzoltan> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-yakkety/excuses.html
<bzoltan> https://requests.ci-train.ubuntu.com/static/britney/ticket-1604/landing-019-xenial/excuses.html
<robru> bzoltan: I actually can't
<robru> You need a core dev
<bzoltan> robru: ohh, thanks. I thought you are one... silly me, I should check the list
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2016-07-17
<cjwatson> bzoltan: done
<bzoltan> The autopkgtest for ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts/0.7+16.10.20160628.2-0ubuntu1 still fails on ppc64el on xenial and on yakketi.
<bzoltan> "blame: ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts
<bzoltan> badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<bzoltan> erroneous package: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U."
<cjwatson> bzoltan: suggests that something else failed to build along the line; it would be helpful to figure out what (chdist can be useful in chasing down more details here)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2462 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2463 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Needs rebuild due to new commits (xenial/unity-control-center). Successfully built (xenial/compiz, xenial/nux, xenial/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/unity-system-compositor). Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2818 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 zesty/compiz: Failed to add changelog message
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2718 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2841 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2849 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2855 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Dependency wait (artful/qtmir, artful/qtmir-gles). Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Dependency wait (artful/qtmir, artful/qtmir-gles). Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Dependency wait (artful/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (artful/qtmir). Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Dependency wait (artful/qtmir, artful/qtmir-gles). Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publish failed: Dependency wait (artful/qtmir, artful/qtmir-gles). Packaging diff requires ACK (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Proposed pocket (artful/mir, artful/miral). Successfully built (artful/unity-system-compositor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2806 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/frameworkintegration, artful/kdeclarative, artful/kguiaddons, artful/kwayland, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/packagekit). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/packagekit). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/ubuntu-meta). Pending binary packages (artful/gnome-software). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software, artful/packagekit). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2825 Updates pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/appstream-glib, artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2820 Diff missing (artful/file-roller, artful/gnome-software). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/appstream-glib, artful/packagekit, artful/ubuntu-meta). Release pocket (artful/fwupd, artful/gobject-introspection)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcreator, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-sr
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2828 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2829 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2860 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2860 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2860 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2860 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2860 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Failed to build
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2863 Preparing packages
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Currently building (artful/unity-control-center). Failed to build (artful/unity)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Failed to build (artful/unity). Pending binary packages (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2861 Failed to build (artful/unity). Successfully built (artful/unity-control-center)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2844 Diff missing (artful/dpdk). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (artful/openvswitch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2850 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2850 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2851 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2860 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2860 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2865 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- alan_g, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2864 UNAPPROVED queue
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity8). Successfully built (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ltinkl, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2701 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2866 Publish failed: Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2866 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2866 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtlocati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2866 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2866 Release pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2017-07-16
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2819 Dependency wait (artful/pyqt5). Diff missing (artful/akonadi, artful/ciborium, artful/fcitx-qt5, artful/libqtxdg, artful/lxqt-session, artful/maliit-framework, artful/openorienteering-mapper, artful/qlipper, artful/qtcharts-opensource-src, artful/qtconnectivity-opensource-src, artful/qtcurve, artful/qtgraphicaleffects-opensource-src, artful/qtimageformats-opensource-src, artful/qtlocati
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2038 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2048 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2296 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2570 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Currently building (cosmic/horizon). Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-do
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-dogpile.cache, cosmic/python-kafka, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-dogpile.cache, cosmic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-dogpile.cache, cosmic/python-kafka, cos
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Diff missing (cosmic/networking-bagpipe). Failed to build (cosmic/openvswitch). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (cosmic/horizon, cosmic/networking-bgpvpn, cosmic/networking-l2gw, cosmic/networking-odl, cosmic/networking-ovn, cosmic/neutron, cosmic/neutron-dynamic-routing, cosmic/neutron-fwaas, cosmic/neutron-lbaas, cosmic/neutron-vpnaas, cosmic/python-dogpile.cache, cosmic/p
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3285 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3308 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/grub-installer). Proposed pocket (bionic/grub2, bionic/grub2-signed, bionic/shim-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3308 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/grub-installer). Updates pocket (bionic/grub2, bionic/grub2-signed, bionic/shim-signed)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3312 Updates pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3316 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3317 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3317 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3317 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3317 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3317 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3316 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3316 Diff missing
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3316 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3319 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3319 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3319 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3319 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Pending binary packages (cosmic/phpdox). Ready to build (cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-sabredav). Successfully built (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codecoverage, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-manifest, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, co
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Ready to build (cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-sabredav). Successfully built (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codecoverage, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-manifest, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/php-token-stream, cosmic/phpab, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3319 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3319 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Ready to build (cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-sabredav). Successfully built (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codecoverage, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-manifest, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/php-token-stream, cosmic/phpab, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/phpab). Ready to build (cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-sabredav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit-dbunit, cosmic/phpunit-diff, cosmic/phpunit-mock-object, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit-dbunit, cosmic/phpunit-diff, cosmic/phpunit-mock-object, cosmic/twig). Ready t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit-dbunit, cosmic/phpunit-diff, cosmic/phpunit-mock-object, cosmic/twig). Ready t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Publish failed: Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit-dbunit, cosmic/phpunit-diff, cosmic/phpunit-mock-object, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit-dbunit, cosmic/phpunit-diff, cosmic/phpunit-mock-object, cosmi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit-dbunit, cosmic/phpunit-diff, cosmic/phpunit-mock-object, cosmic/twig). Ready t
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3320 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Needs building (cosmic/doctrine). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit-dbunit, cosmic/phpunit-diff, cosmic/phpunit-mock-object, cosm
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Currently building (cosmic/php-react-promise, cosmic/phpunit-mock-object). Failed to build (cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-sabredav). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/php-codesniffer). Pending binary packages (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-cache-lite, cosmic/php-codecoverage, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-m
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Failed to build (cosmic/php-sabredav). Needs rebuild due to burned version number (cosmic/php-codesniffer). Pending binary packages (cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publish failed: Packaging diff requires ACK (cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal). Pending binary packages (cosmic/php-codesniffer). Ready to build (cosmic/php-sabredav)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Proposed pocket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Proposed pocket (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-cache-lite, cosmic/php-codecoverage, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-parser, cosmic/php-phar-io-manifest, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-react-promise, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/php-token-stream, cosmic/php
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Proposed pocket (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-cache-lite, cosmic/php-codecoverage, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-phar-io-manifest, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/php-token-stream, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpu
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Proposed pocket (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codecoverage, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-phar-io-manifest, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-phpseclib, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/php-token-stream, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit, cosmic/phpunit-com
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Proposed pocket (cosmic/doctrine, cosmic/php-codecoverage, cosmic/php-codesniffer, cosmic/php-doctrine-common, cosmic/php-doctrine-dbal, cosmic/php-file-iterator, cosmic/php-phar-io-manifest, cosmic/php-phar-io-version, cosmic/php-symfony-polyfill, cosmic/php-timer, cosmic/php-token-stream, cosmic/phpab, cosmic/phpcpd, cosmic/phpdox, cosmic/phpunit, cosmic/phpunit-comparator, cosmic/phpuni
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3318 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivi
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/q
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 Diff missing (cosmic/libfm-qt, cosmic/libqtxdg). Pending binary packages (cosmic/lximage-qt, cosmic/lxqt-qtplugin, cosmic/pcmanfm-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivi
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 Diff missing (cosmic/libfm-qt, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lximage-qt, cosmic/lxqt-qtplugin, cosmic/pcmanfm-qt). Pending binary packages (cosmic/lxqt-notificationd)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 Pending binary packages (cosmic/lxqt-notificationd). Successfully built (cosmic/libfm-qt, cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lximage-qt, cosmic/lxqt-qtplugin, cosmic/pcmanfm-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 Proposed pocket (cosmic/libfm-qt, cosmic/lxqt-notificationd). Release pocket (cosmic/libqtxdg, cosmic/lximage-qt, cosmic/lxqt-qtplugin, cosmic/pcmanfm-qt)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcha
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3321 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2018-07-15
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectivity-opensource-src
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectiv
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Currently building (cosmic/qtwebengine-opensource-src). Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- tsimonq2 mitya57 acheronuk, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3291 Diff missing (cosmic/analitza, cosmic/fcitx-qt5, cosmic/gcin, cosmic/hedgewars, cosmic/hime, cosmic/kdeclarative, cosmic/kdelibs4support, cosmic/kwin, cosmic/kxmlgui, cosmic/lxqt-build-tools, cosmic/maliit-framework, cosmic/plasma-integration, cosmic/pythonqt, cosmic/qqc2-desktop-style, cosmic/qt3d-opensource-src, cosmic/qtav, cosmic/qtcharts-opensource-src, cosmic/qtconnectiv
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jamespage, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3690 Failed to build (eoan/ironic-ui, eoan/networking-hyperv, eoan/neutron-vpnaas). Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/heat, eoan/keystone, eoan/octavia, eoan/python-aodhclient, eoan/python-barbicanclient, eoan/python-blazarclient, eoan/python-castellan, eoan/python-ceilometerclient, eoan/python-ceilometermiddleware, eoan/python-cinderclient, eoan/python-cloudkittyclient, eoan
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3754 Diff missing (xenial/cargo, xenial/rustc). Ready to build (zesty/cargo, zesty/rustc)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Pending binary packages (eoan/qgis). Successfully built (eoan/akonadi, eoan/analitza, eoan/calibre, eoan/dde-qt5integration, eoan/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, eoan/dtkwidget, eoan/fcitx-qt5, eoan/gammaray, eoan/gcin, eoan/hedgewars, eoan/hime, eoan/kmymoney, eoan/kwin, eoan/kxmlgui, eoan/libqtxdg, eoan/maliit-framework, eoan/openorienteering-mapper, eoan/plasma-integration, eoan/pyqt5, eoan/pyqt5weben
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/calibre). Proposed pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/analitza, eoan/dde-qt5integration, eoan/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, eoan/dtkwidget, eoan/fcitx-qt5, eoan/gammaray, eoan/gcin, eoan/hedgewars, eoan/hime, eoan/kmymoney, eoan/kwin, eoan/kxmlgui, eoan/libqtxdg, eoan/maliit-framework, eoan/openorienteering-mapper, eoan/plasma-integration, eoan/pyqt5, eo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/calibre). Proposed pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/analitza, eoan/dde-qt5integration, eoan/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, eoan/dtkwidget, eoan/fcitx-qt5, eoan/gammaray, eoan/gcin, eoan/hedgewars, eoan/hime, eoan/kmymoney, eoan/kwin, eoan/kxmlgui, eoan/libqtxdg, eoan/maliit-framework, eoan/openorienteering-mapper, eoan/plasma-integration, eoan/pyqt5, eo
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-13
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 REJECTED queue (xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gnome-control-center-signon). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/account-plugins/16.04 cache., /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/16.04 cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-network cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (zesty/ubun
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-app cache., /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-service cache., /: Failed to update local lp:dialer-app cache., /: Failed to update local lp:history-service cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-transfer-buteo cache., /: Failed to update local lp:messaging-app cache., /: Failed to update local lp:me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:libappindicator cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache.). Successfully built (bionic/libappindicator, bionic/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:webapps-core cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:content-hub cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:content-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:content-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub, zesty/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Dependency wait (zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity8). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles, zesty/qtmir). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Fa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:libappindicator cache., disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:libappindicator, disco/to, disco/update). Successfully built (disco/libappindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3156 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/unity). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:unity cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:~phablet-team/sync-monitor/vivid cache.). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:unity-scope-mediascanner cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache.). Successfully built (xenial/unity-scope-mediascanner, zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app, zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:gallery-app cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho k_alam, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3577 REJECTED queue (cosmic/unity-control-center). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:unity-control-center/18.10 cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:storage-provider-onedrive cache.). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive, zesty/storage-provider-onedrive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, x
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:sync-monitor cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:sync-monitor, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:sync-monitor, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/sync-monitor, zesty/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8, zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3342 Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:dbus-test-runner cache.). Successfully built (cosmic/dbus-test-runner)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache., /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld-plugins-go cache.). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld, zesty/account-polld-plugins-go)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:libertine/trunk cache., /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-app-launch cache.). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache.)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-keyboard cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 REJECTED queue (xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gnome-control-center-signon). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/account-plugins/16.04 cache., /: Failed to update local lp:~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/16.04 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/account-plugins/16.04, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/gnome-contr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:media-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:media-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-app cache., /: Failed to update local lp:address-book-service cache., /: Failed to update local lp:dialer-app cache., /: Failed to update local lp:history-service cache., /: Failed to update local lp:indicator-transfer-buteo cache., /: Failed to update local lp:messaging-app cache., /: Failed to update local lp:me
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:libappindicator cache., /: Failed to update local lp:libindicator cache., bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/lp:libindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/libappindicator, bionic/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3156 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (bionic/unity). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity cache., bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:unity, bionic/to, bionic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:~phablet-team/sync-monitor/vivid cache., vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:~phablet-team/sync-monitor/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scope-mediascanner cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity-scopes-shell cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scope-mediascanner, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Fail
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir, zesty/qtmir-gles, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:qtmir cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity-api cache., /: Failed to update local lp:unity8 cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho k_alam, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3577 REJECTED queue (cosmic/unity-control-center). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:unity-control-center/18.10 cache., cosmic/Failed, cosmic/cache., cosmic/local, cosmic/lp:unity-control-center/18.10, cosmic/to, cosmic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:storage-provider-onedrive cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:storage-provider-onedrive, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:storage-provider-onedrive, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive, zesty/storage-provider-onedrive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-system-settings cache., /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, zesty/to, 
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3342 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:dbus-test-runner cache., cosmic/Failed, cosmic/cache., cosmic/local, cosmic/lp:dbus-test-runner, cosmic/to, cosmic/update). Successfully built (cosmic/dbus-test-runner)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache., /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld-plugins-go cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:account-polld, xenial/lp:account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:account-polld, zesty/lp:acco
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:libertine/trunk cache., /: Failed to update local lp:ubuntu-app-launch cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:libertine/trunk, xenial/lp:ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:libertine/trunk, zesty/lp:ubuntu-app-launch,
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub, zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:media-hub cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:media-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:media-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2986 Dependency wait (bionic/qtubuntu-gles). Ready to build (/: Failed to update local lp:qtubuntu cache.). Successfully built (bionic/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2986 Dependency wait (bionic/qtubuntu-gles). Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:qtubuntu cache., bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:qtubuntu, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Ready to build (/:, /: Failed to update local lp:account-polld cache., xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:account-polld, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:account-polld, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2637 Needs rebuild due to new commits (vivid/sync-monitor). Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:~phablet-team/sync-monitor/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2277 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/gallery-app). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/gallery-app). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:gallery-app, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:gallery-app, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pstolowskiunity, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2217 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scope-mediascanner, zesty/unity-scopes-shell). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scope-mediascanner, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scope
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- gary-wzl77, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2278 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:storage-provider-onedrive, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:storage-provider-onedrive, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/storage-provider-onedrive, zesty/storage-provider-onedrive)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho k_alam, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3577 REJECTED queue (cosmic/unity-control-center). Ready to build (/:, cosmic/Failed, cosmic/cache., cosmic/local, cosmic/lp:unity-control-center/18.10, cosmic/to, cosmic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dandrader, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2457 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/qtmir, xenial/qtmir-gles, xenial/unity-api, xenial/unity8, zesty/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- renatofilho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2639 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:sync-monitor, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:sync-monitor, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/sync-monitor, zesty/sync-monitor)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2679 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/lp:ubuntu-ui-extras/staging, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-s
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2581 Dependency wait (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Laney, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3342 Bad merges (cosmic/dbus-test-runner). Ready to build (/:, cosmic/Failed, cosmic/cache., cosmic/local, cosmic/lp:dbus-test-runner, cosmic/to, cosmic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Cimi, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2302 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/unity-scopes-shell, xenial/unity8). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/unity-scopes-shell, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:unity-scopes-shell, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:unity-scopes-shell, zesty/lp:unity8, zesty/
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1924 Failed to build (xenial/account-polld-plugins-go). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:account-polld, xenial/lp:account-polld-plugins-go, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:account-polld, zesty/lp:account-polld-plugins-go, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld, zes
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ChrisTownsend, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2264 Failed to build (xenial/ubuntu-app-launch). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:libertine/trunk, xenial/lp:ubuntu-app-launch, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:libertine/trunk, zesty/lp:ubuntu-app-launch, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/libertine, zesty/libertine, zesty/ubuntu-app-launch)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- justinmcp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2165 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:media-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:media-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Saviq, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2986 Dependency wait (bionic/qtubuntu-gles). Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:qtubuntu, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/qtubuntu)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jgdx dfiloni, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2227 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:account-polld, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:account-polld, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/account-polld, zesty/account-polld)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2686 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-keyboard, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/ubuntu-keyboard, zesty/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jhodapp, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2189 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/media-hub). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/media-hub). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:media-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:media-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- dbarth mardy, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/1669 REJECTED queue (xenial/account-plugins, xenial/gnome-control-center-signon). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/account-plugins/16.04, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/gnome-control-center-signon/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- artmello, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2670 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (xenial/ubuntu-system-settings). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:ubuntu-system-settings, zesty/to, zesty/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2371 DONE queue (xenial/signon-ui). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:~online-accounts/signon-ui/16.04, xenial/to, xenial/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- pete-woods jgdx, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2610 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:indicator-network, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:indicator-network, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/indicator-network, zesty/indicator-network)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- boiko tiagosh renato bfiller, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2629 Destination version missing from changelog (zesty/ubuntu-system-settings-online-accounts). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/address-book-service). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:address-book-app, xenial/lp:address-book-service, xenial/lp:dialer-app, xenial/lp:history-service, xenial/lp:indicator-transfer-buteo, xenial/lp:mess
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- oSoMoN, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3211 Needs rebuild due to new commits (bionic/libappindicator). Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:libappindicator, bionic/lp:libindicator, bionic/to, bionic/update). Successfully built (bionic/libindicator)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mardy, dbarth, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2252 Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:webapps-core, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:webapps-core, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/webapps-demo, zesty/webapps-demo)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Elleo, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2351 Ready to build (/:, vivid/Failed, vivid/cache., vivid/local, vivid/lp:ubuntu-keyboard/vivid, vivid/to, vivid/update). Successfully built (vivid/ubuntu-keyboard)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kenvandine, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2693 Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/content-hub). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:content-hub, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:content-hub, zesty/to, zesty/update). Successfully built (xenial/content-hub)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3094 Needs rebuild due to new commits (disco/libappindicator). Ready to build (/:, disco/Failed, disco/cache., disco/local, disco/lp:libappindicator, disco/to, disco/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mzanetti dednick, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/2373 Dependency wait (zesty/qtmir-gles). Failed to upload (xenial/qtmir-gles). Needs rebuild due to new commits (zesty/qtmir, zesty/unity-api, zesty/unity8). Ready to build (/:, xenial/Failed, xenial/cache., xenial/local, xenial/lp:qtmir, xenial/lp:unity-api, xenial/lp:unity8, xenial/to, xenial/update, zesty/Failed, zesty/cache., zesty/local, zesty/lp:qtmir, zesty/lp:unity-api, zesty/lp:unit
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- jbicha, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3156 Bad merges (bionic/unity). Ready to build (/:, bionic/Failed, bionic/cache., bionic/local, bionic/lp:unity, bionic/to, bionic/update)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/calibre). Release pocket (eoan/akonadi, eoan/analitza, eoan/dde-qt5integration, eoan/deepin-qt5dxcb-plugin, eoan/dtkwidget, eoan/fcitx-qt5, eoan/gammaray, eoan/gcin, eoan/hedgewars, eoan/hime, eoan/kmymoney, eoan/kwin, eoan/kxmlgui, eoan/libqtxdg, eoan/maliit-framework, eoan/openorienteering-mapper, eoan/plasma-integration, eoan/pyqt5, eoa
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3709 Merging branches
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2019-07-14
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3731 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- LocutusOfBorg, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/3712 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (eoan/dlm, eoan/pacemaker, eoan/sbd). Proposed pocket (eoan/crmsh)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-06
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Currently building (groovy/khtml, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Dependency wait (groovy/krunner). Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kaut
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Diff missing (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, groovy/kconfigwidgets, groovy/kcontacts, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Needs rebuild due to new commits
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4110 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- mitya57, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4133 Release pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Needs building
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Currently building (groovy/khtml, groovy/kio, groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/kwayland, groovy/kwidgetsaddons, groovy/kwindowsystem, groovy/modemmanager-qt, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/prison-kf5, groovy/solid, groovy/sonnet, groovy/syndication, groovy/threadweaver). Dependency wait (groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/pl
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Currently building (groovy/ktexteditor, groovy/networkmanager-qt). Dependency wait (groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/syndication). Failed to build (groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Successfully built (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/e
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Currently building (groovy/kunitconversion, groovy/networkmanager-qt, groovy/syndication). Dependency wait (groovy/ktextwidgets, groovy/kwallet-kf5, groovy/kxmlgui, groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose). Failed to build (groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Pending binary packages (groovy/ktexteditor). Successfully built (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, gro
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Successfully built (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groo
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-07
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Dependency wait (groovy/kxmlrpcclient, groovy/plasma-framework, groovy/purpose, groovy/qqc2-desktop-style). Successfully built (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groo
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Pending binary packages (groovy/plasma-framework). Successfully built (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/k
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4138 Preparing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4138 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4138 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- Trevinho, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4138 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- cpaelzer, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4127 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-08
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Pending binary packages (groovy/kparts). Successfully built (groovy/attica-kf5, groovy/baloo-kf5, groovy/bluez-qt, groovy/breeze-icons, groovy/extra-cmake-modules, groovy/frameworkintegration, groovy/kactivities-kf5, groovy/kactivities-stats, groovy/kapidox, groovy/karchive, groovy/kauth, groovy/kbookmarks, groovy/kcalcore, groovy/kcmutils, groovy/kcodecs, groovy/kcompletion, groovy/kconfig, gr
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4137 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4139 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4136 Abandoning ticket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4139 Failed to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4140 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4140 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4140 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4140 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-09
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4143 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4143 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4143 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- sil2100, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4143 UNAPPROVED queue
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- kanashiro, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4140 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4145 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4145 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Cancelled build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4144 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4145 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Uploading build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-10
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Diff missing (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kaccounts-integration, groovy/kaccounts-providers, groovy/kio-gdrive, groovy/ktp-auth-handler, groovy/ktp-common-internals, groovy/purpose). Pending binary packages (groovy/ktp-accounts-kcm)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Needs rebuild due to higher version at destination (groovy/kio-gdrive). Proposed pocket (groovy/akonadi, groovy/kaccounts-integration, groovy/kaccounts-providers, groovy/ktp-accounts-kcm, groovy/ktp-auth-handler, groovy/ktp-common-internals, groovy/purpose)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4141 Merging branches
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4147 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4146 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4145 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4145 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- ahasenack, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4142 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4147 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4147 Pending binary packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4147 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4044 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4044 Ready to build
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4044 Diff missing (groovy/sshguard). Pending binary packages (groovy/iptables)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4044 Diff missing
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4147 Dependency wait (groovy/haskell-haskell-gi). Diff missing (groovy/haskell-haskell-gi-base)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- xnox, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4147 Abandoning ticket
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-11
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4044 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4044 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Generating diffs
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Successfully built
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Publishing packages
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Proposed pocket
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 No packages are being considered! If you are preparing sources manually, please upload them to the PPA now
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Dependency wait (groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/google-guest-agent). Diff missing (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go). Uploading build (groovy/golang-goprotobuf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go). Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent). Pending binary packages (groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-goprotobuf). Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent). Pending binary packages (groovy/golang-google-genproto)
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- rbalint, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4148 Diff missing (groovy/gce-compute-image-packages, groovy/golang-github-gcp-guest-logging-go, groovy/golang-google-genproto, groovy/golang-goprotobuf). Failed to build (groovy/google-guest-agent)
#ubuntu-ci-eng 2020-07-12
-queuebot:#ubuntu-ci-eng- RikMills, https://bileto.ubuntu.com/#/ticket/4134 Release pocket
